# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 discussion thread



## mudkip (Sep 19, 2009)

**Any other threads pertaining to MW2 will be merged with this thread or closed. Use this thread exclusively for your MW2 needs.*   -moderation


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 19, 2009)

isn't there like 10 of these already ;P i hope erocker can merge them together for us


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> isn't there like 10 of these already ;P i hope erocker can merge them together for us



I think its more of like 10 different threads about this game, like pictures and videos that were released. I wish they would just create one big thread and throw all of it in there.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2009)

I dont know what to say really about MW2, apart from if I had it sat here right now ready to play I would - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 6, 2009)

Request to mods: PUT IT ALL IN HERE 

We need one big-ass thread about the game, not a new one when someone over at Activision farts.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 6, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Request to mods: PUT IT ALL IN HERE .



That's what she said


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 6, 2009)

MW2 for the PC is now delayed to the 24th of November folks.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> MW2 for the PC is now delayed to the 24th of November folks.



Hold up! Last night there were stories about it being a rumor, is it now official??


----------



## 10TaTioN (Oct 6, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hold up! Last night there were stories about it being a rumor, is it now official??


At least in Europe. 

http://www.gametrailers.com/news/modern-warfare-2-pc-delayed/1431


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

10TaTioN said:


> At least in Europe.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/news/modern-warfare-2-pc-delayed/1431



I bet the US will follow! And this is right around my 1 year anniversary with my GF and I am thinking of spending alot of time with her, but with this out that will be a problem!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 6, 2009)

LOL!

It's a game, put your GF first dude! MW2 isn't poontang!


----------



## vega22 (Oct 6, 2009)

combine the 2  think about it you get to build another pc as the excuse, sorry i mean reason, is that its for her so you 2 can spend more time together enjoying somthing you love 

you get to play with new bits, she gets a gift (albeit something you want) and she thinks you really love her as you want to spend more time with her


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

Well see I was expecting MW2 to be out on the 10th. That gives me 2 weeks to play it before the anniversary, so problem solved. But with it backed 2 weeks. Makes a problem. Oh well, I think I will just spend the week with her, and have the weekends to myself.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 6, 2009)

i hate the fact that it's delayed, i'm waiting so patiently and i'm running out of prestige ranks in cod waw lol


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

Just found this awesome Mw2 vid. Shows some weapon combo's. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d-tRE62MQk


----------



## shevanel (Oct 6, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> LOL!
> 
> It's a game, put your GF first dude! MW2 isn't poontang!



girlfriends come 4th. period.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

shevanel said:


> girlfriends come 4th. period.



Is that for you, or is that like a permanent thing?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 6, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Is that for you, or is that like a permanent thing?



LOL

Who in their right mind would want to put a girlfriend ahead of every other thing in their life?

Weak.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

shevanel said:


> LOL
> 
> Who in their right mind would want to put a girlfriend ahead of every other thing in their life?
> 
> Weak.



My girlfriend isn't the head of everything. But she does play a good part in my life.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 6, 2009)

For me a game is a game, not a human being - seriously, if you put a game before your GF you're _fuckin'_ lucky she's your GF.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah a game is a game, I agree and gaming is not more important than anything in life itself. I was just making a comment towards @"put your girlfriend 1st" not "put gaming before your girlfriend"

gaming fluctuates between 7th and 8th for me.

Career/Money is obv. number 1. my dog Ivan (siberian husky) ranks number 2.

when it's all said and done 1 + 2 will still be there (hopefully lol)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 6, 2009)

^^

That's cool, I was getting worried thinking you put gaming before your GF. However, sometimes I feel as if I want have to. Naggin' in my ear'ole and all that.

>.<


----------



## shevanel (Oct 6, 2009)

naggin bumps GF from 4th to 7th and gaming moves down to 6th


----------



## douglatins (Oct 6, 2009)

I read in kotaku that the rumour is false, the game will ship 10th


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> For me a game is a game, not a human being - seriously, if you put a game before your GF you're _fuckin'_ lucky she's your GF.



Apparently you never met any of my ex-girlfriends. A telly tubbies porn would make more sense.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2009)

douglatins said:


> I read in kotaku that the rumour is false, the game will ship 10th



Could you link it? Because the only article I see from Kotaku is the rumor.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 6, 2009)

Its ships here in the U.S on November 10th, there has been no word of an official delay of the game.

But there has been some concern due to the fact that the UK site ''Electronic Theatre'' claims that the PC version of the game has been pushed back to the 24th. Only problem is they don't have any source to back them up.

Nothing has come out from the devs about the subject and its still being listed as a November 10th release date at places like Gamestop.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 6, 2009)

Swedish retailer Webhallen (apparently one of the big ones) has a November 24th release date for the game.


Seriously, they don't give two sh*ts about PC gamers. And that tool 402 doesn't even bother replying to people in the IW forums (where he is a moderator) and purposely ignores all tweeter posts relative to this situation (just replies to bs posts).


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2009)

Gamespot says the PC version is being delayed so, yep its happening.

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/modernwarfare2/similar.html?mode=versions


----------



## Anath (Oct 9, 2009)

I am actually kind of glad that it has been delayed...it gives me more time to play boarderlands, dragon age origins, and l4d


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is why i am no longer a PC gamer after this current generation PC got the shit end. All games are ported from console to PC so you end up with later launch dates and a shit ton of stupid bugs..or minimal changeable settings. 
Sucks i am better at FPS on PC.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> This is why i am no longer a PC gamer after this current generation PC got the shit end. All games are ported from console to PC so you end up with later launch dates and a shit ton of stupid bugs..or minimal changeable settings.
> Sucks i am better at FPS on PC.



Its going to be worth the wait.

For me, its the other way, i gave up on Consoles not so long ago(especially with this generation, being as crappy as it is) i realized if i spend a little money on a decent rig/parts, i could have a gaming experience light years ahead of consoles.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea? light years? i mean power wise yes but game wise, what game has come out that is so amazing on PC that it can't be done on consoles (and do NOT say crysis obviously there making crysis 2 for both), 

Yeh you can have a PC that is crazy fucking good; but whats the point when the games don't really do much to "flex its muscle" Thats like owning a race car but trying to drive it down a local street. basically pointless.

This is where i stopped upgrading my computer because its not worth it? why spend a lot of money on a machine that gets poorly ported games from its console foe? In other words they do not make enough PC exclusive games to the point where its like "i can't find this game on console so i'll get a PC" and if they do make the PC version the only thing that is usually better is the graphics, (aside from all the bugs and crashes etc.)

I do not HATE on the PC, i am a tech at a computer shop. I just think that developers are so full of shit anymore, they can't even release a game that originated ON THE PC (the COD2 engine was written for the PC before consoles) before or the same time of the console version? They say its to add "polish". It's not worth it anymore to have a PC that can crush benchmarks because what games really need that much power when 95% of the games that come out on PC are just mediocre. Just for the eyecandy? is the money really worth just better eyecandy.

Not when a system will only cost 200-250 to get the same experience but usually better (I.E console versions hardly crash if ever and they release minimal patches for games)

Just saying with the damn generation and the ones to follow eventually High end pc's will only really flex its muscles in benchmarks against other PC's.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 10, 2009)

Consoles don't have mods.


/offtopic


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Yea? light years? i mean power wise yes but game wise, what game has come out that is so amazing on PC that it can't be done on consoles (and do NOT say crysis obviously there making crysis 2 for both),
> 
> Yeh you can have a PC that is crazy fucking good; but whats the point when the games don't really do much to "flex its muscle" Thats like owning a race car but trying to drive it down a local street. basically pointless.
> 
> ...



When thsoe consoles are first released they definitely don't cost 200-250 bucks. I find the rest of your point quite valid, but all in all for many of us here PC's are a hobby. Plus, I prefer a Keyboard and Mouse, but thankfully they are now supported on consoles.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> When thsoe consoles are first released they definitely don't cost 200-250 bucks. I find the rest of your point quite valid, but all in all for many of us here PC's are a hobby. Plus, I prefer a Keyboard and Mouse, but thankfully they are now supported on consoles.



I agree, but this still holds current to today, any games you see releasing these days (even after the consoles cost 200-250), PC's see worse treatment than they did when these consoles Launched. 

It's just going to get worse and worse until you actually are hooking up a PC to your Television and it is labeled Playstation 5 or Xbox 1080. 

I am just making a point that MW2, should NOT be released 2 weeks or even a day after the Console version, as the engine that built COD4,COD2, is a PC engine. And as far as it being "worth the wait" i mean, you get no extras, so what are you waiting for? Better Graphics, and more cheaters in the game?

yeah, I miss the days when i had a PC and a Sega Dreamcast, and each system had its OWN games. 

Now PS3 and XBOX are in the same category as PC, which is ashamed.:shadedshu

And yea MODS, that is the only argument i can see valid against games that come out for both console and PC.

I am not against PC games at all In fact i wish they ran/were better than they are. Its sad to see PC's get the crappy port of the games


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, it is said to see PC gaming getting slowly phased out :shadedshu  I gave up on PC gaming a while back, but I did use to enjoy it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2009)

> Yea? light years? i mean power wise yes but game wise, what game has come out that is so amazing on PC that it can't be done on consoles (and do NOT say crysis obviously there making crysis 2 for both),



Its not the fact that it can't be done. I never said there are games that can't run on Consoles cause there on PC.



> This is where i stopped upgrading my computer because its not worth it? why spend a lot of money on a machine that gets poorly ported games from its console foe? In other words they do not make enough PC exclusive games to the point where its like "i can't find this game on console so i'll get a PC" and if they do make the PC version the only thing that is usually better is the graphics, (aside from all the bugs and crashes etc.)



Not every game turns out like Saints Row 2. I could care less if its a ported game to the PC, it's really all pushed down to the devs to really bring out the best in all platforms and not filter out the quality of the game when ported to different platforms. I do agree that theirs not a lot of PC exclusives, but i have high hopes for the multi plat games that are coming to PC.(which are a whole lot), also you don't need at all to spend a whole of money on pc hardware to make it run well(probably one of the oldest console noob arguments), the variety in hardware allows for everyone to pick and choose the best component for them, not every needs the ''ub3r 1337 rig'', hell i recently got a 4870 for $150 and at my res i know i will be able to play basically any game now and to come out at med-high settings(with some AA goodness). And lucky for you i am to tired to argue about the whole noob ''teh pc crashes and teh bugs are so many!1''. 



> It's not worth it anymore to have a PC that can crush benchmarks because what games really need that much power when 95% of the games that come out on PC are just mediocre. Just for the eyecandy? is the money really worth just better eyecandy.



Not everyone benchmarks(i don't, a lot of gamers don't. Unless its on a separate rig dedicated to doing that), and also a lot of people that do benchmark do other things(fold/crunch/really intensive things), its not like they wake up one day and say 'hmm i just got this game, i wonder what my benchmarks will say about my rig in terms of playing it'. Also, saying that the majority of PC games are mediocre is very strange to say the least, i mean the majority of games coming out are for all platforms(except Wii), the fact that it has better eyecandy is irrelevant and just another plus to the wonders of PC gaming.



> Not when a system will only cost 200-250 to get the same experience but usually better (I.E console versions hardly crash if ever and they release minimal patches for games)


Of course as stated my erocker, they don't start out at those prices.(it's taken 4 years to get to those prices) Also for that price do you get, the ability to upgrade parts, mods, free online(don't even mention the shitty PS3's service, that shit is so stripped down i would actually pay to go with Xbox live, if all those damn 360's didn't die on me). Like i said , im not going to go into the whole ''all PC games crash argument'', if you really think that, you really haven't been a PC gamer for very long or don't actually have a lot of experience with computers(which i assume you do if you work at a tech shop). Also, not every game is perfect, there are _always_ bugs in games,(yes everywhere, consoles, PC) there is not one piece of software written to perfection. So what the PC allows you to do is DL patches for games to fix some of those really annoying bugs, which is just another huge advantage for the PC gamer.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 10, 2009)

How about we all get back on topic, eh? 

Gametrailers TV exclusive MW2 footage (Spec Ops)


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> How about we all get back on topic, eh?



I agree, im done.

Lets just talk about the games instead of the systems there being played on.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 10, 2009)

And some Q&A from 402:


*Is Special Ops mode as long as Single Player? Or shorter?* 
Special Ops is just as long if not longer than Single Player (depends if you're going for all 69 Stars). It's meaty!
*Are you allowed to say what these 69 stars are?*
There are 3 stars per mission. You get 1 star for beating on Regular, 2 stars for Hardened, & 3 stars for beating on Veteran
*So whats the good reasons to prestige?*
There are going to be a few rewards for hitting prestige in MW2 - can't go into details, but there will be goodness to be had.
*What perks/guns do you like to use while playing Modern Warfare 2?*
My preferred TDM class is ACR + Red Dot + Suppressor + Semtex Nades + Commando Perk + Bling (Its different for objectives)
*Why did you guys decide to make the level cap 70? What was wrong with 55?*
We have a lot more weapons, perks, attachments, callsign items, and equipment to unlock this time, needed more levels!
*Will there be a horde mode type of thing?*
Special Ops includes a variety of gametypes and mission objectives. One of many being a Wave Defense type.
*Do you prestige at level 55 and are the badges on the net somewhere or is that kept on the down low?*
No - Max level in MW2 is Lvl 70 this time. We're keeping the Prestige icons under lock and key.
*How does tactical insertion work when thrown out of a map?*
Tactical Insertion can't be thrown out of the map, it's dropped at your feet, not thrown in MW2.
*Just a question, what does fourzerotwo mean to you?*
"402" was my roster number when I was in the military. Just stuck with it afterwards.
*Is there built in modded controller deterance in MW2? Maybe a forced rate of fire check?*
Yeah - we're addressing modded controllers in MW2 - slightly different than the Rate of Fire cap we did in COD4 recently.
*How is search and destroy going to work with tactical insertion? You could just spawn in their spawn for the next round.*
There are no respawns in Search and Destroy so Tactical Insertion is useless there, I said S&D once meaning to say Demolition.
*Is there a region searching function in MW2?*
There isn't an option to search specific regions / countries when matchmaking, but there is improved matchmaking to auto-assist.
*Are people going to be able to turn on Sparta mode and just charge with a whole team of shields?*
lol - an entire team of Riot Shields would be slow moving and extremely vulnerable. Flash grenades force you to expose some.
*What type of weather effects will there be on MP maps. ie. snow, rain, dust storms...?*
All of the above. Quite a few maps have varying degrees of visibility due to weather effects.
*There are a lot of people very disappointed by the lack of Local Search. Could this be added later in a patch if lag persists?*
Yes. We'll monitor community feedback closely post launch to see if the improved matchmaking benefits international users or not.
*Throwing Knives thrown with left hand seems difficult to adapt to if your right handed using RB. Why are they different?*
The throwing knife is thrown via the left hand because the right hand is holding the weapon. Low Ready + Throw w/ left hand.
*Are there snow maps in multiplayer?*
Yeah - there will be snow maps in Multiplayer.
*Regarding the AC-130 gunship killstreak reward, I have a concern.. Anti-Missle flares. How do you shoot it down?*
Teamwork. It takes two rockets to take down an AC-130 in MP. Meaning you can't do it alone but can do it as a team.
*Do you get to choose what the air drop drops, if that makes sense?*
Nope. Air Drops are random. They could be an ammo resupply or an awesome killstreak reward. Its luck of the draw.

*UPDATE 28th September*

*Will there be heat vision and/or night vision included in the game?*
Yeah - one of the new attachments is a Thermal Scope.
*I heard something about a alien terrorist mode? similer to nazi zombies is that true?*
haha - no. There is no Alien Terrorist mode. Can't believe this rumor has any weight. Seriously... alien.... terrorist?!
*What are the possible attachment combinations with the bling perk? for example, heartbeat sensor and rds?*
You can combine any attachments you want, given they don't physically overlap each other. i.e. Red Dot can't fit on top of a scope.
*Will the EOTECH sight be able to zoom in more then the Red Dot Sight?*
An EOTECH sight is holographic. It creates a sight picture (circle w/ dot in the middle) holographically in the scope.
*How much of the multiplayer has been revealed to the public percentage wize? like 50% 60 %?*
So far we've only shown up to Lvl 26 (most have only seen up to lvl 10). With 70 lvls total of unlockables, you can do the math 
*People are saying the Riot Shields are too overpowerd. Do they have a breaking point? Is it going to be balanced?*
No. They can't be destroyed but you're slow moving, plus shield gets cracks (so no visibility after awhile). Can't shoot also.
*Will there be an in lobby mute feature?*
Yeah - there will be lobby mute.
*Could it be possible to take down a chopper with the AC-130?*
Yeah. If an enemy chopper is in the air while you're in the AC-130 you can fire down on top of it to shoot it down.
*How is the LAN system going to work, is it like CoD4 where it's preset, or can we look forward to a tournament friendly set-up?*
LAN / Offline is very Tournament friendly in MW2. Full create a class and rank progression but separate from your online rankLAN / Offline is very Tournament friendly in MW2. Full create a class and rank progression but separate from your online rank.

*UPDATE 29th September*
*I'm Brazilian and i want know : "Why IW Choose Brazil For MW2"?*
Rio de Janeiro was a cool, colorful, and unique location to fight in and fit great into the storyline of MW2 - Favela = awesome
*Will there be civilians on either Multiplayer/Special Ops?*
There won't be any civilians in Multiplayer, but they add a layer of tactical gameplay in Single Player and Spec Ops missions.
*I read that some attachments now have effect (like double-tap,) if this is true can you tell us anything.*
Correct, certain things that used to be perks are now attachments. Bandolier for example is now an Extended Mags attachment.
*Since you confirmed the number of ranks in Mulitplayer, can you confirm how many presitges there will be?*
Nope. Some things, including all Prestige Mode details need to stay under wraps till launch. We can't ruin all surprises.
*Is the HUD sizeable/moveable?*
Yep - you can scale the vertical and horizontal horizons for your specific television so the HUD placement is perfect.
*does the cold blooded perk counter the hbs? if possible can you tell me exactly what it does counter*
Coldblooded counters detection from Killstreaks. Notice in the AC-130 video how enemies have Red Block identifiers around them?
*Will there be a MLG playlist in the future?*
Not sure yet. We've been speaking with MLG_sundance (An MLG player) since early on and want to make it as MLG accessible as possible.

*UPDATE 30th September*
*Is there a chance of Ghost being playable for 1st player in Spec Ops, maybe in some DLC? Or unlockable for Spec Ops?*
Not likely. Spec Ops is a dedicated mode completely unrelated to the story of MW2. Pick up and Play fun. No "characters"
*Have grenade physics or blast range been altered? I don't see how someone can throw a grenade over 3 buildings!?*
Grenades actually HAVE physics now. Before they did not, so they'll react realistically to the environment and world around them.
*Since there is snow maps now, will there be any snow ghillie suits?*
Ohh yeah. Unique ghillie suits for each environment. Not only that, but enemy snipers look different than friendly snipers.

*UPDATE 2nd October*
*Is it possible to hear enemy footsteps like in MW1? Will it be possible to hear people with the environments and all of that?*
Of course. Sound is extremely important to the design of the game, especially in MW2 multiplayer.
*Will spec ops be available from the start? or will you have to unlock it?*
When you 1st get MW2 only the Alpha Spec Ops missions will be unlocked. You'll unlock more as you beat some & get stars.
*What part of the game are you most excited about?*
Beating all of Spec Ops on Veteran for a full 69 stars & unlocking all the callsigns in mp. Something I've yet to do!
*I know you are not talking about prestige but Will there be prestige for the PC in Modern Warfare 2?*
Yes, the PC version of MW2 will have Prestige mode in multiplayer just like the console version.
*Will ps3 get trophies this time?*
Yes. The PS3 version of MW2 will have trophies and rumble support and we even have some dynamic themes in the works for the PS3 XMB
*Will you be able to keep track of all the acollades you have got? Like collect them?*
Yeah. You can view your previous Accolades at any time and see how many of each you've received.
*Will there be MW2 xbl avatar store/rewards?*
Yeah - we're working on a few cool things. 
*Are the two characters in Spec Ops anonymous spec ops members of TF141? Some say they're SEALs but I heard Ghost's voice.*
The faction you play depends on mission setting, but they will be anonymous. Ghost is providing mission details over comms.

Source: 
Modern Warfare 2 Forum (unofficial)
fourzerotwo's twitter


Prestige for PC 


Some more Q&A (*9th October*)


*Will we be able to choose what rate our Assualt rifles shoot? like (rapid,burst, or single fire)*
Not visually. We focus on gameplay customization w/ weapon & class loadouts. Character models are determined by loadouts though.
*Will there be set classes for spec ops or will we be able to customize a weapon loadout??*
You'll spawn with a set weapon loadout, but can swap with hidden weapon cache around some of the levels.
*What happens if your partner doesn't get revived in specops*
Your partner will bleed out eventually. If you both go down, Mission fail. It is possible to beat it with a downed partner though.
*(re: PC delay) Come on this is getting crazy. 3 days and no official answer yet. someone has to know the truth.*
No answer to tweet. PC officially is not delayed unless I update otherwise. Wouldn't know if it's delayed till at least next week


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

Your argument still doesn't prove that the games that come out on the PC are sadly just shitty ports of the console versions? and yes your console downloads patches for games when they release them?

The games im talking about crashing and having problems are just console to PC ports, i build PC's and repair them for a living, yes i know a lot about them.  You assume i don't have experience with computers? Because i work at a Tech shop?

Your actually defending nothing because i am not saying that anything is wrong with a PC port, i just didn't understand your statement about it being "worth" the wait? you get no extras. So your just waiting for the PC version for Graphics.

I don't understand the "noob" statements at all actually, this has nothing to do with "noobs" it's all about how PC's are actually being put behind there underpowered competitors


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Your argument still doesn't prove that the games that come out on the PC are sadly just shitty ports of the console versions? and yes your console downloads patches for games when they release them?
> 
> The games im talking about crashing and having problems are just console to PC ports, i build PC's and repair them for a living, yes i know a lot about them.  You assume i don't have experience with computers? Because i work at a Tech shop?
> 
> ...



Why don't you go whine somewhere else? This is the MODERN WARFARE 2 thread, not consoles vs PC thread. Enough is enough!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

Because i am responding to a post about the game being delayed on the PC? A game that started out ON the PC?


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I dont know what to say really about MW2, apart from if I had it sat here right now ready to play I would - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4



That video made me laugh for a good while.


----------



## erocker (Oct 10, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Why don't you go whine somewhere else? This is the MODERN WARFARE 2 thread, not consoles vs PC thread. Enough is enough!





joinmeindeath417 said:


> Because i am responding to a post about the game being delayed on the PC? A game that started out ON the PC?



It stops now. Go to bed tonight knowing that your right and leave it at that. What others think really doesn't matter. No more.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Your argument still doesn't prove that the games that come out on the PC are sadly just shitty ports of the console versions? and yes your console downloads patches for games when they release them?
> 
> The games im talking about crashing and having problems are just console to PC ports, i build PC's and repair them for a living, yes i know a lot about them.  You assume i don't have experience with computers? Because i work at a Tech shop?
> 
> ...



I would have LOVED to break this post down^. But due to the fact that this is a thread about MW2, im going to leave it at that.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 10, 2009)

Complete (or so) list of achievements.
Complete (or so) list of weapons/attachments.


My last contribution, I don't feel like being punished no more for trying to keep things in order.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I would have LOVED to break this post down^. But due to the fact that this is a thread about MW2, im going to leave it at that.



Once again, i am not saying anything is wrong with PC gaming stop being defensive leave it alone, i feel bad for what has happened to PC'S? need i explain more PM me.

Anyway. Is anyone getting the MW2 controllers for the Console or PC version? aparrently there macro buttons on the back that you can assign any of the buttons to for "ease of access". They cost as much as a standard 360 controller?

LINK

I think people are going to complain about unfair advantage, which is kinda funny.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Once again, i am not saying anything is wrong with PC gaming stop being defensive leave it alone, i feel bad for what has happened to PC'S? need i explain more PM me.
> 
> Anyway. Is anyone getting the MW2 controllers for the Console or PC version? aparrently there macro buttons on the back that you can assign any of the buttons to for "ease of access". They cost as much as a standard 360 controller?
> 
> ...



Im not saying you hate PC's. but for me, a lot of what your saying i just disagree with.

And those controllers look nice, i don't know if i would buy one, depends on how much they cost.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

55$ ripoffffff not worth it especially it is a wired controller


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> 55$ ripoffffff not worth it especially it is a wired controller



Is that for the mouse/keyboard to?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't remember the prices off the top of my head but there really over priced. The only controller that is wireless is the PS3 one?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I don't remember the prices off the top of my head but there really over priced. The only controller that is wireless is the PS3 one?



Yep, weird thing is that the 360 controller is wired yet they left the PS3 one wireless.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

Microsoft didn't want there controller to compete with Offical M$ controllers. Hence why you see no 3rd party wireless 360 controllers


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it, but if you have a Microcenter around, they are give a $10 gift card if you preorder MW2. Guess what I'm doing this weekend?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Microsoft didn't want there controller to compete with Offical M$ controllers. Hence why you see no 3rd party wireless 360 controllers



more likely that they didnt want to have to deal with complaints about unofficial ones causing intereference, or screwing things up.


then again, corded is actually good - it'll work on PC as well as 360.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 10, 2009)

Or you can get a wireless reciever for PC. 1 reciever will connect to usb and allows use of 1-4 controllers or even guitar hero controllers.

love mine.


----------



## wolf (Oct 10, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Or you can get a wireless reciever for PC. 1 reciever will connect to usb and allows use of 1-4 controllers or even guitar hero controllers.
> 
> love mine.



+1 It's great, I play NFS Shift, Crysis Warhead and GH (sick on PC) using that miracle adapter, mine was a rip cos it came with a controller too however, t'was $90 AUD.

Sucks that COD is delayed, but I hope it's worth the wait, I really wan't to stress my 5870 on it


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

wolf said:


> Sucks that COD is delayed, but I hope it's worth the wait, I really wan't to stress my 5870 on it



Was this actually confirmed from Activision? I've still yet to hear anything from them officially.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 10, 2009)

You can't Alt-Tab your way out of a game and launch your web browser in a console.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> more likely that they didnt want to have to deal with complaints about unofficial ones causing intereference, or screwing things up.
> 
> 
> then again, corded is actually good - it'll work on PC as well as 360.



Yea M$ doesn't let any companies use wireless tech unless it is there "official" wireless tech and is certified by M$, which means it would cost exactly the same as a M$ controller.

So most companies don't even bother for Making wireless controllers for Microsoft, because they can't compete at the same price. 

It sucks i was going to get one if it was wireless, i like the idea of macro keys on a controller for like jumping or "Double tap" R trigger RAPID FIRE!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 10, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Was this actually confirmed from Activision? I've still yet to hear anything from them officially.



Gamespot have the PC version of the game listed as a 11/24/09 release date. So i'm guessing its been confirmed.

But i don't believe Activision has said anything on the matter tho.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 10, 2009)

Yea, I've see the Gamespot one and was the first place I could find in the states they showed it being delayed. Everything else was always linking back to that UK article. There has been 1 or 2 people over on [H] who mentioned they got a notice from Best Buy saying they will get the game 2 week later.

I just wasn't sure if there same something else I've missed.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 16, 2009)

*New Egg*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832133066


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 17, 2009)

OK... I have good news and bad news.

Good news?
Game is not delayed.

Bad news?
PC version has been utterly and completely f***ed.

*NO MORE DEDICATED SERVERS*.



> IW partnering through Steam is what you will see in the future. Matchmaking is not through Steam, *but IW.NET is run in conjunction with Steam*.
> GSP's will no longer be renting out servers.
> No PunkBuster. VAC will be used as an anti cheat.
> Retail distribution: Pre-orders will get a disk. Or you could order from Steam.
> ...



http://bashandslash.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=91&Itemid=76
http://www.n4g.com/industrynews/News-412887.aspx


FU IW. You can shove it!




> IW has control of the game.
> IWnet servers will host multiplayer.
> DLC will be a charged item for PC.
> No dedicated servers.
> ...


----------



## dir_d (Oct 18, 2009)

^^ I saw that earlier it cant be true...Thats the bread and butter for IW, thats why so many people still play COD4 now. There would be no reason to play the game without Dedicated servers. Especially since i play COD4 now in Leagues and at LANs for money. I wont buy it if it does ship like that


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

Everyone send an e-mail to info@infinityward.com
Let them hear our dissatisfaction.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

i was about to post a thread about this bad news!!!... what a load of wank!!!!
seriously i was so looking forward to this game how can you host a 50player map P2P!!!.

cancelled my preorder and hope that no PC gamers buy it out of principle.... (not condoning this behaviour either of course) but I sincerely hope that pirates rape the crap out of it too on xbox & pc!

Infinity Ward...bah!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

They never gave a shit about the PC, the same platform that made them famous, if it wasn't for the success of COD on the PC they'd be *nothing*.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

aaah welll .... i love COD myself, but theres going to be other games that will take its place... as its left a void in the market.... so be it, let it die 
someone else will step in with a worthy game to fill the gap.... now just to wait for it!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

Feel free to e-mail info@infinityward.com to show them your dissatisfaction. Even attach a screenshot of your cancelled pre-order.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 18, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> OK... I have good news and bad news.
> 
> Good news?
> Game is not delayed.
> ...


This to me looks like how they can get you to pay for downloadable content.  I honestly don't see this having anything to do with piracy.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

and that downloadable content will be pirated along with the game as no self respecting PC gamer will buy it 
(obviously i wouldnt stoop so low myself as to actually pirate a game or anything else for that matter...disclaimer ended)


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2009)

Still getting it for PC, as i only care for the singleplayer.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 18, 2009)

I would assume we'd see it on Steam's preorder/coming soon list if it was being released there in just a few weeks. If the news you sourced is true, it's kind of a bummer...I'll be waiting and seeing as I'm not sold since I haven't read the news you sourced at any other place I frequent for my gaming news. Not doubting you, but not necessarily believing the news you brought to the table just yet...maybe I'm in shock...or maybe it's not as true as some might hope. That or maybe it'll hit bigger time places even closer to release...either way, sorry man, I don't quite believe it yet till I see more about it.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I would assume we'd see it on Steam's preorder/coming soon list if it was being released there in just a few weeks. If the news you sourced is true, it's kind of a bummer...I'll be waiting and seeing as I'm not sold since I haven't read the news you sourced at any other place I frequent for my gaming news. Not doubting you, but not necessarily believing the news you brought to the table just yet...maybe I'm in shock...or maybe it's not as true as some might hope. That or maybe it'll hit bigger time places even closer to release...either way, sorry man, I don't quite believe it yet till I see more about it.



just google search it...
its on the infinityward website forum... no dedicated servers... only P2P
its also all over many other websites covering the game launch... it is true im afriad!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 18, 2009)

I've read a little bit about it on IW forums, and seen a couple little blurbs, but nothing as huge as I would expect for a reaction to such a decision for how this game will play online on a PC. I'm gonna stay skeptical and await more news (which at this point seems like it could be bad news waiting to happen). Losing Dedicated Servers and Mod support would be a huge blow to the supportive community for sure, P2P matchmaking should be left on consoles imo. I'll stay positive that this is just something to get people riled up for some stupid reason...but if it's true I might have to question my purchase of it as I'm sure my clan will...if it's not, then I will be gaming my ass off when it's released. Hell if things don't work out, sure it'll be a loss, but not the end of the genre, it could open up opportunities for other games that otherwise might have been overshadowed if MW2 fails to make sales due to lesser support, hard saying what will happen but at this point there's still a part of me that's skeptical of this news.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

they cant do something this dumb, and kill the competitive tournament game play.


odds are it will be released later, but only run in steam like all the valve dedicated servers.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 18, 2009)

IW showing their ability to fail epically.

If I wanted to play the COD games on a console, I wouldn't have spent so much coin on my system.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2009)

Treyarch doesn't seem so bad now do they?


----------



## dir_d (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres a Petition to get Dedicated Servers in COD:MW2 http://www.petitiononline.com/dedis4mw/petition.html

About 3k signed it so far should be alot more by monday when IW will probably look at it.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Heres a Petition to get Dedicated Servers in COD:MW2 http://www.petitiononline.com/dedis4mw/petition.html
> 
> About 3k signed it so far should be alot more by monday when IW will probably look at it.



Doubt they care about an internet petition though.


So, basically:



> Here are the snippets:
> 
> We're doing a lot on the backend to make the game accessible for everyone.
> There is no delay for the PC version of MW2
> ...



http://bashandslash.com/


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

again, i think that they are trying to do something far to radical and will most likely fail at it... im sure a few people who have just got into pc FPS gaming will enjoy the release a lot without missing anything, but for those used to hosting / playing on their own dedicated servers and admining them, it will just open up a hole in the market and some other game company will fill that void.... competitive gaming hasnt changed forever as noted by bashandslash above, this is just one game, and just one portal for that game


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 18, 2009)

FAIL!!!...wow....good deal, now i can buy a real game....glad i read this can save myself 50 dollars now


----------



## MadClown (Oct 18, 2009)

First $60, now this shit, I'll have Borderlands to play anyways, wont have time for MW2.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 18, 2009)

I hear you madclown, im right behind you, borderlands for the win


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 18, 2009)

oh yeah...just thought id mention call of duty 4, 2......., in my opinion has gotten away from reality and getting to arcadey , i was gonna stay away anyhow


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im buying it for the SP.

The multiplayer can go to hell.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Im buying it for the SP.
> 
> The multiplayer can go to hell.



60 bucks for a 3 hour game? You're a genius!


----------



## shevanel (Oct 18, 2009)

That's $20 an hour. But if you play it on hardcore you might "save" $ and squeeze another hour out. 

Looks like SP mw2 is going to be the most pirated game ever...


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

shevanel said:


> ...



Is that supposed to mean anything...?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2009)

wallhacks already?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> wallhacks already?



That's a different game.... *Combat Arms* Not even sure why the picture is there..


----------



## shk021051 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dedicated Servers for CoD:MW2 for pc ????
that true??


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 60 bucks for a 3 hour game? You're a genius!



, i know its going to be short. But as long as its good like the first i don't mind.

I never liked the multiplayer for the COD4(i liked the old COD2 rifle type online)


----------



## dir_d (Oct 18, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Looks like SP mw2 is going to be the most pirated game ever...



ROFL.. So true, This breaks my heart and i know Evenbalance (the people that make Punk Buster) are pissed about this too. You know how much revenue they will be missing out on.
I think IW just got money hungry and Lazy at the same time, keep everything in house and use steam for anticheat.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

last time i looked that petition had 12000 signatures... and at $50 a game thats a loss ofr $600000 already and counting for IW


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

shk021051 said:


> Dedicated Servers for CoD:MW2 for pc ????
> that true??



No dedicated servers, yes, it's true.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 18, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> last time i looked that petition had 12000 signatures... and at $50 a game thats a loss ofr $600000 already and counting for IW



I just looked and read this:



> 17828 Total Signatures



When I signed there was a shade under 3,000 signiatures. That is a huge turnover thus far, I bet we'll hear more from IW in the short future about the concerns listed, or at least I hope we do. I'm still curious if it's gonna be hosted by Steam's services whey there's no listing of it yet...Steam generally get's a pretty good lead on big-name titles like that, especially with plans to use Steam's VAC and MP services. I don't mind that part though, I really like Steam and I think VAC is better than PB any day of the week, and maybe they will release a dedicated server program eventually in steam like so many other games have through that service...one can only hope.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

If only those numbers weren't inflated by people who wouldn't have bought the game anyway, or duplicate/false signatures or even people who signed but will still buy it! 

The Steam Group only has 243 members :/ we need more people there, it makes a larger impact.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2009)

Did anyone see the boarderlands trailer

Funny


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2009)

So basically my server that I reserved for MW2 is no use now since no dedicated servers?


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

DICE comments on the controversy 

http://kotaku.com/5384290/dice-makes-hay-with-dedicated-server-controversy


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2009)

But that doesn't answer my question. Should I still be able to use my server or am I screwed?
Or is this going to be a L4D type of thing.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

Castiel said:


> But that doesn't answer my question. Should I still be able to use my server or am I screwed?
> Or is this going to be a L4D type of thing.



No, yes and yes.


Oh, the consoletards are already celebrating this news and posting stupid statements like "Why should PC be given dedicated servers over PS3 and 360? You don't deserve it!" and "Developers lose money with PC gaming" (they're so used to being ripped off by paying for everything that they see free updates as a travesty), etc... sigh.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 18, 2009)

*Infinity Ward Deleting all post on the suicide of MW2*

IW is deleting all post on the apparent suicide of Modern Warefare 2 seems they have locked out or deleted over 3000 post today alone. What were they thinking


----------



## DaveK (Oct 18, 2009)

Suicide?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm laughing at all you suckers right now. Everyone trashed Treyarch. I bet you wished Treyarch was at the helm again. THEY love the community and haven't forgotten us.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

well good news is that this game looks to be hot!!!!
*Battlefield Bad Company 2*.... has dedicated servers... will be out next year.... has fully destructable buildings and environments... massive multiplayer and sqaud based teamplay 
heres a video of the multiplayer action:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peG0IdIHgNY&feature=player_embedded

Who said that MW2 is the end of an era 
this looks kickass!


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm laughing at all you suckers right now. Everyone trashed Treyarch. I bet you wished Treyarch was at the helm again. THEY love the community and haven't forgotten us.



Never trashed those guys and yes I sure wish they were. My group is already thinking of dumping our COD5 server because of this. We have 38 people getting refunds today on the mw2 pre order. Probably go back to Bf2 next week


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 18, 2009)

i feel sorry for small retailers and game server hosting companys which have banked these preorders already only to find out they are going toi have to refund them!!!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> i feel sorry for small retailers and game server hosting companys which have banked these preorders already only to find out they are going toi have to refund them!!!



Gameservers.com is going to give out refunds and a choice to switch your pre-ordered server to a regular server. There asking IW to see whats the deal and to see what they should do. This is crap. Dedicated servers are way better.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 18, 2009)

They should have said it upfront but waited a couple of weeks before the game launch to announce the Mp server issues they new from the start what they were going to do.(its pretty sorry) They new there was going to be a backlash thats why they waited. I just hope the people that pre ordered find out whats going to happen before they waste there money


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, its a band move to let the public know that there is no dedicated servers weeks before the game is released. I even signed the petition for dedicated servers. Even thought there is a huge chance that it won't happen.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

Their only chance of salvation is to make the game use both systems... matchmaking and dedicated servers. Matchmaking for the casual crowd and dedicated servers for clans, leagues, etc.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you ever thought about how this might impact pc gaming if the developers all went this route I think it would crush the component part of the pc retail industry no need to upgrade do to the same content as consoles cheaper to just buy one most people dont like the console because you can only play the same maps so many times before its boring no league play who would want to with locked content. I dont need a 4000.00 web and email browser.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 18, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> well good news is that this game looks to be hot!!!!
> *Battlefield Bad Company 2*.... has dedicated servers... will be out next year.... has fully destructable buildings and environments... massive multiplayer and sqaud based teamplay
> heres a video of the multiplayer action:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peG0IdIHgNY&feature=player_embedded
> ...



I wish it was coming out sooner


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

WarhammerTX said:


> Have you ever thought about how this might impact pc gaming if the developers all went this route I think it would crush the component part of the pc retail industry no need to upgrade do to the same content as consoles cheaper to just buy one most people dont like the console because you can only play the same maps so many times before its boring no league play who would want to with locked content. I dont need a 4000.00 web and email browser.



They're not all this stupid/money hungry belive me  Take DICE for instance.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, and I totally forgot about this, which without a question proves that Robert Bowling is nothing more than a lying sack of shit.



> Shack: By the way, have you changed the way multiplayer games function on the PC at all?
> 
> *Robert Bowling: PC will be the same as it always was. *
> 
> ...



http://www.shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=1200


Hitler's comments on this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FKty5Kpf4w


----------



## Muhad (Oct 19, 2009)

never mind


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Oh, and I totally forgot about this, which without a question proves that Robert Bowling is nothing more than a lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hitler was on point in that one.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 19, 2009)

I wish I would have had preordered the game just so I can cancel it.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

Honestly I pre-ordered the game and I am going to go buy the game. It looks really awesome. Even though there might not be dedicated servers doesn't mean its going to ruin the whole entire game.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Honestly I pre-ordered the game and I am going to go buy the game. It looks really awesome. Even though there might now be dedicated servers doesn't mean its going to ruin the whole entire game.



Very true...I'm hoping if it's a steam supported game that as long as my clan mates and I can find eachother while in MP, then really it's not the end of the world. Again I still hope that there is some sort of steam dedicated client released, one can only hope. I'm gonna keep somewhat optimistic because this title does have quite a bit to offer offline and online still. I hope dedicated and mod support actually happens, but even if it doesn't, I'm sure MW2 will still be a kickass game. I'm gonna keep my eyes open on the upcoming news for this title as the days dwindle down to release...I wouldn't be suprised if the dedicated and mod support pop up as with the game prior to release...of course at this point I wouldn't be suprised if the game launches without em'.


----------



## scope54 (Oct 19, 2009)

IW.net is doing the matchmaking and dedi servers, steam is working in conjunction with IW.net


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Oct 19, 2009)

This stupid move and going to make anything DICE makes that much better.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm laughing at all you suckers right now. Everyone trashed Treyarch. I bet you wished Treyarch was at the helm again. THEY love the community and haven't forgotten us.



They can keep there love for the community, its IW that gives us what we want...the game.(even if they are aholes for screwing us over on the MP)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> They can keep there love for the community, its IW that gives us what we want...the game.(even if they are aholes for screwing us over on the MP)



So you want PvP servers and to pay for DLC. Um ok?


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So you want PvP servers and to pay for DLC. Um ok?



Like i said, this is coming from a guy that doesn't like nor care for COD's online. And as i said, i hate that they keep ripping people off. But IW just makes a stronger game in general and that's what i care for the most.


Its like how Microsoft can be a bunch of greedy bastards, yet i still love and use their operating systems.(or at least most of there OS's)


----------



## DaveK (Oct 19, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Honestly I pre-ordered the game and I am going to go buy the game. It looks really awesome. Even though there might not be dedicated servers doesn't mean its going to ruin the whole entire game.



This.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2009)

i just feel that they've ignored lanners 


how is this system going to work when 500 people are in the one place, relying on some laggy shit to host his own client based server?


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 19, 2009)

*MW 2 cancellations*

there HAVE been about 19000 according to some yahoo financial page
i really wish i could find the link, but IF you can trust me, its there
i just listened to the podcast where 402 explained it, and basically IWnet kills everything that makes PC gaming...PC gaming, which is pretty bad news from the perspective of anyone who's DL'd an awesome mod for a game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

Gee where are all the console fanboys at?


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like I wont be getting COD MW2....



Castiel said:


> Honestly I pre-ordered the game and I am going to go buy the game. It looks really awesome. Even though there might not be dedicated servers doesn't mean its going to ruin the whole entire game.



*Fixed:*


Castiel said:


> Honestly I pre-ordered the game and I am going to go cancel my pre-order of the game. It looks really awesome. But because there might not be dedicated servers means its going to ruin the whole entire game.


----------



## dir_d (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow thats almost 1 million dollars taken away from preorders. I really hope it sends a message to IW. I dont care if the game gets pushed back as long as it has Dedicated Server support


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i hate the fact that it's delayed, i'm waiting so patiently and i'm running out of prestige ranks in cod waw lol


Me to...I have 9 slots open and I'm like 3, I think, into the 10th


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

WarhammerTX said:


> there HAVE been about 19000 according to some yahoo financial page
> i really wish i could find the link, but IF you can trust me, its there
> i just listened to the podcast where 402 explained it, and basically IWnet kills everything that makes PC gaming...PC gaming, which is pretty bad news from the perspective of anyone who's DL'd an awesome mod for a game.


I canceled mine.....Not paying for crappy P2P gaming...That's what my Xbox is for...


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

DICE has another go at it 



			
				Demize99@DICE said:
			
		

> We feel it's important to support the unique community needs of the PC community. Dedicated servers are a big part of this, and we recognize that requirement. We're putting a server browser and matchmaking in 1943 PC and the same features are intended for BFBC2. We're working hard on the PC version with a dedicated team building and molding the game so it is not a console port. This team is lead by DICE developers responsible for Battlefield 2. Very experienced and hardcore PC gamers.



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-please-dont-let-happen-bc2.html#post11677889




> #Battlefield You're dedicated to your game, why shouldn't your servers be dedicated too? We understand your pain #MW2 PC fans.



http://twitter.com/Demize99/status/4970110139




> @Demize99 What else would people expect from a PC game that's only a port of their console game.



http://twitter.com/GordonVanDyke/status/4970389336


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 19, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Wow thats almost 1 million dollars taken away from preorders. I really hope it sends a message to IW. I dont care if the game gets pushed back as long as it has Dedicated Server support



a lot more than that... at $50 per order and right now: 50482 signatures... thats a total right now of:
$2524100.00 just on preorders alone... never mind people who will not buy once they hear and the more people who will add to that one petition 

also what about revenue lost from retaillers and game hosting companies... theres a lot at stake here


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

Sadly I'm certain a lot of poor misinformed souls will buy this game without knowing its Terrible Secret™ and be unable to return it.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Gee where are all the console fanboys at?



At modernwarfare2forum, the bastard offspring of cod4boards and cod4forums, home of the (dumb variety of) consolites and COD fanboys.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 19, 2009)

So how they planning on running MW2 online now dedicated servers have gone? 

Is it case that Infinity ward/Activision will have their own bank of servers running MW2 online games 24/7 ?

Or

Is the games going to be hosted from peoples home pcs thus relying on people with fast internet connections to host games ?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 19, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Honestly I pre-ordered the game and I am going to go buy the game. It looks really awesome. Even though there might not be dedicated servers doesn't mean its going to ruin the whole entire game.



yes it does ruin the game, I only play MP


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Is the games going to be hosted from peoples home pcs thus relying on people with fast internet connections to host games ?



Most likely, yes.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 19, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> yes it does ruin the game, I only play MP



yep... same here... i buy a game... play online and then after a while if im bored (or the net go's down) play the single player... infact i hate playing a game against AI... find it loathsome and boring... much better to play against real people... i mean thats what modern gaming is all about!


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 19, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Most likely, yes.



If i'm not mistaken thats how co-op mode in waw works. Ok but theres one big prob its limited to four players max ! Thats obveusly about the limit for most peoples internet connection speeds.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> yep... same here... i buy a game... play online and then after a while if im bored (or the net go's down) play the single player... infact i hate playing a game against AI... find it loathsome and boring... much better to play against real people... i mean thats what modern gaming is all about!



So true! Thats why i played the PC in the first place because originally, the lan play, then moved on to internet play on dedicated servers. Taking this away from the PC is a step backwards and it will kill the game tbh.


----------



## Anath (Oct 19, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> DICE has another go at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





See this is how a company should run its business. They should listen to the community and give them what they want. I love bf2 and these statements by DICE helps reassure me that my faith in them is not wrong.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

*Ontopic*

The IW forums are up now and they seem to have created a PC subforum.
http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=24




Now for a little off-topic venting:

Due to MW2, today I learned a valuable lesson! If some muppets start thread crapping, insulting (everyone) and flaming in your thread (just because they're idiots and call a troll to anyone who disagrees with their retarded opinions), don't even try to argue with them if your post count is less than 100 and their post count is 2000+, it doesn't matter if you're right, the moderators will always side with them and punish you, not the troublemakers.

Jerks always win.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 19, 2009)

The children over at youtube say that petition is up to 70k.

= -$


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

shevanel said:


> The children over at youtube say that petition is up to 70k.
> 
> = -$



69467 actually.


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 19, 2009)

No 69489 actually I just checked ! I have more posts in this forum so now answering back. Mods on my side ok


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> No 69489 actually I just checked ! I have more posts in this forum so now answering back. Mod on my side ok



I have been pwnd


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2009)

Actually its at 70015, dang that was fast increase. It keeps going up with each refresh. This is good stuff.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> No 69489 actually I just checked ! I have more posts in this forum so now answering back. Mods on my side ok



bahaha love the last bit.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Actually its at 70015, dang that was fast increase.



no point in updating it haha it's going to keep rising


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> bahaha love the last bit.



Please don't unleash the mods on me! I'll be good, I promise 
70064


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> no point in updating it haha it's going to keep rising



You don't say lol. Its amazing though, at least one person around the world is signing it per second it seems.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 19, 2009)

It sucks cause this is either a publicity stunt from IW or there sticking to it, and they wont change there minds no matter how many people sign this


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm 77307.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 19, 2009)

i was 24......something


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 19, 2009)

78465 and counting ==$ 4,707,900.00 in possible lost revenue


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

A light at the end of the tunnel? Or still the same incoming train?



> fourzerotwo: Definitely made a big wave, and the response will not be ignored. I'll ensure everyone at IW sees the petitions and responses to it.



http://www.a2kclan.com/forums/?page...4612&fid=76F629A7-C845-4ABF-BBD7-0D65CAA9C864

http://n4g.com/pc/News-413622.aspx
http://gamersnexus.net/component/content/article/47-newsfront1/223-iw-responds-to-community


------------------

And I'm really liking DICE now, for example this reply from zerk16 (Battlefield Community Manager) on the EA forums.
It's good to see someone actually caring about PC gaming  I'm glad I pre-ordered BF 1943 and I'll be looking into BF:BC 2.




			
				MAIN.zerk16 said:
			
		

> MAIN.Emperor Sulla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/30/293857.page#3110573


----------



## MadClown (Oct 20, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> A light at the end of the tunnel? Or still the same incoming train?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry, its a train.



rpsgc said:


> And I'm really liking DICE now, for example this reply from zerk16 (Battlefield Community Manager) on the EA forums.
> It's good to see someone actually caring about PC gaming  I'm glad I pre-ordered BF 1943 and I'll be looking into BF:BC 2.
> 
> 
> ...



makes me wanna give BF2 another chance


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm loving DICE too right now.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> I'm loving DICE too right now.



Once they release BF3, i'll be very happy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Once they release BF3, I'll be very happy.



As long as it isn't ported across all platforms Ill be happy. Of course most people believe its been dropped for BC:2 but I've read otherwise.


----------



## MadClown (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope, BF3 is on its way, the Bad Company spin offs were made to see if the new features would be practical to be put in BF3, like destructible environments, at least I hope, could have just been to win over consolers to prove that then can do better than Modern Combat.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 20, 2009)

I love DICE
especially on my cpu


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 20, 2009)

I have really been enjoying BF2 lately, so I am just going to wait for BF3.  To hell with CoD, IW, cold floors in the morning, and women who have forgotten the taste of man mustard!!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

And it has begun, 71 1-star reviews so far HA HA HA 

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0021AETOU/?tag=tec053-21

Now do the same on Amazon.com guys, it worked with Spore.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> And it has begun, 71 1-star reviews so far HA HA HA
> 
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0021AETOU/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> Now do the same on Amazon.com guys, it worked with Spore.





> 5.0 out of 5 stars  Best game evar!!!
> This game is really good and lets face it no one is gonna buy it on PC anyways cos we all know PCs suck for gaming and no one cares what servers the 12 people who buy this on PC will be using theres not enough PC gamers to have a full server anyway!!! lololol all games should be played on consoles



its begun alright


----------



## rampage (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah looks like it has begun ;(

added my signature #92425, not far untill they have 100,000


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its begun alright



That's just one out of 84 

The number of 1-star reviews is now 80 and rising.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 20, 2009)

Price has plummeted as well. £35 at pre-order. or was this all ways the case?


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUpZVnceJx4

!!!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 20, 2009)

this post on amazon is amazing...



> 1 of 28 people found the following review helpful:
> 5.0 out of 5 stars Best game evar!!!
> This game is really good and lets face it no one is gonna buy it on PC anyways cos we all know PCs suck for gaming and no one cares what servers the 12 people who buy this on PC will be using theres not enough PC gamers to have a full server anyway!!! lololol all games should be played on consoles
> Published 17 hours ago by Lw Pearson
> ...


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> this post on amazon is amazing...



It's just a troll, never mind him. 86 1-star reviews already


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

IW responds to the Petition?

http://videogamesrepublic.com/?p=11728


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

The online petition is now almost at 100K signatures! (99.841)


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2009)

They responded!!

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2009/10/20/modern-warfare-2-dedicated-server-response.aspx


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, they can suck it!


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 20, 2009)

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2009/10/20/modern-warfare-2-dedicated-server-response.aspx



> Infinity Ward heads Jason West and Vince Zampella explain the decision as a conscious effort to improve their game for the vast majority of their players.
> 
> "We're just prioritizing the player experience above the modders and the tuners," says West. He points toward the mounting feedback IW has received from PC fans of Modern Warfare who couldn't find a decent server to play on between all of the cheaters, the insular communities, and huge skill level disparities that the original game's community fractured into. "We thought maybe it would be cool if the fans could play the game," he laughs.
> 
> ...



yeah sure they spent load of money on the pc version... licensing VAC from steam and to utilise steams network and create IWnet.... does it benefit us the gamer, no... does it benefit them... yes of course


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

To be honest I had to look up the work "bifurcate".


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

So we have another thread for those of you that want to complain or defend this games online capabilities: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106361

Let's save this thread for those of you who actually play the game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> So we have another thread for those of you that want to complain or defend this games online capabilities: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106361
> 
> Let's save this thread for those of you who actually play the game.



I say close both and start a new one bashing consoles. After all THEY are the reason all this happened.


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

I blame your avatar. I do wish TPU would take a hard stance on consoles and recognize that they just aren't a part of this forum unless you are bashing them. I think having a community console burning bonfire would be a great way to bring TPU together. Anyways, do we even need this thread? Is anyone actually going to buy this game?


----------



## Ben_UK (Oct 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> I blame your avatar. I do wish TPU would take a hard stance on consoles and recognize that they just aren't a part of this forum unless you are bashing them. I think having a community console burning bonfire would be a great way to bring TPU together. Anyways, do we even need this thread? Is anyone actually going to buy this game?



Its bonfire night soon, I could burn my PS2, PS1, SNES, NES, Master System and Mega Drive...? Though everyone might get a bit high on the plastic fumes... awesome.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> I blame your avatar. I do wish TPU would take a hard stance on consoles and recognize that they just aren't a part of this forum unless you are bashing them. I think having a community console burning bonfire would be a great way to bring TPU together. Anyways, do we even need this thread? Is anyone actually going to buy this game?



Definitely a lot of bashing of consoles that goes on here. But(as much as a pc gamer as i am), you have to give consoles credit, they really are the driving platform in the industry as well as being responsible for the foundation of gaming in general.

Plus TPU is supposed to be ''The latest in hardware and gaming'', and consoles fall under that category.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 20, 2009)

note:

my 360's dvd drive just died so I'm not buying this game from the looks


----------



## erocker (Oct 20, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Plus TPU is supposed to be ''The latest in hardware and gaming'', and consoles fall under that category.



Unfortunately.  I can't give a console "credit" that has greater than a 50% failure rate and another console "credit" that developers hate making games for. Don't get me wrong, I love my Xbox360 for a DVD player and something for the kids to mess around on. Either way, I wont be playing this game on any console or PC.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats funny suck it up IW


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> Unfortunately.  I can't give a console "credit" that has greater than a 50% failure rate and another console "credit" that developers hate making games for. Don't get me wrong, I love my Xbox360 for a DVD player and something for the kids to mess around on. Either way, I wont be playing this game on any console or PC.



Good points. But its just this generation of consoles at fault, it's not every console platform being released.

For all we know, the next generation of system will be some of the best gaming experiences ever and would be a shame to miss out on.

But i to probably wont be getting this game.(depends what else is out that month)


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 20, 2009)

"Why I signed the Modern Warfare 2 dedicated server petition" by Tim Edwards (an editor from PC Gamer, i.e. *not* a nobody)



> At the last glance, 90,000 gamers had signed a petition asking for dedicated server support to be reinstated. Those gamers are right. I've signed the same petition, and I think you should, too. Here's why.




http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=225744&site=pcg


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 21, 2009)

I say lets call there bluff nov 10, Hell lets have instead of Tea party's lets have disk party's and burn games made by Infinity ward


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 21, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> "Why I signed the Modern Warfare 2 dedicated server petition" by Tim Edwards (an editor from PC Gamer, i.e. *not* a nobody)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is the most important part of that whole article:



> Even worse, without dedicated servers we can't enforce our 'don't be a dick' policy. We can't ban racist or homophobic players, nor can we appoint our own moderators to look after our community when we're not online.



I know I've been playing in our servers when someone comes in and starts team killing, but kills just enough of the other team to keep from getting auto kicked from having too low a negative score. It had been happening quick frequently lately, but thanks to being able to control the server, we are able to kick and/or ban the dick so everyone else can enjoy the game. To me, playing any multiplayer, this is one of the most important reasons to have dedicated servers. Can't do this on this IW.net crap their suggesting.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 21, 2009)

*Infinity Ward defends length of MW2 campaign mode.*

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/103/1036666p1.html

They know this is going to sell sh*t loads so they dont really care!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

All bad news with this game so far?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 21, 2009)

Still don't really care on the length. I want dedicated servers for my multiplayer!!!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2009)

Buh... How long would it take to come up with a little more fill, take some already made textures and lay them out for another area, do a few more voice recordings...

Lets see now, we are at no mods, no dedicated servers and a 6 hour campaign...
Sounds like this will be worse than Crysis... At least Crysis looks REAL good.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 21, 2009)

6 hours?


That it? That's all they can muster? 6 Hours of game play?

tw@s


----------



## L|NK|N (Oct 21, 2009)

As much as I don't care for the P2P principal, I would rather spend $60 on a WoW card and get tons of playtime, than a SP campaign that can be done on a single rental. So that leaves it all up to the multiplayer aspect of the game. Im sorry but if you take away the key elements out of a multiplayer experience that make PC Gaming special, then imho, its not really a complete multiplayer experience that deserves that price.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 21, 2009)

LiNKiN said:


> As much as I don't care for the P2P principal, I would rather spend $60 on a WoW card and get tons of playtime, than a SP campaign that can be done on a single rental. So that leaves it all up to the multiplayer aspect of the game. Im sorry but if you take away the key elements out of a multiplayer experience that make PC Gaming special, then imho, its not really a complete multiplayer experience that deserves that price.



+1


----------



## lemode (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess there’s nothing I can say other than LOL now.

All developers are cutting game time down considerably, lately. WET was only 6 hours long, Batman took me about 6 and a half hours (though it was a great game and I am not done with the after game challenges so I don’t care), and a few other titles I’ve played didn’t have the greatest length for my $60 on the PS3. 

I really do miss the good old days of cartridges and investing full 8-10 hour days playing games on the original NES and Super NES and beating them in about 2-5 days. That kind of detail and quality has almost disappeared.


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 21, 2009)

zelda oot on n64


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

To me.. for 60 bucks, I'd rather go to a strip club then get Mw2... At lease I know I could leave that a lot more happier then this.. IMHO

Yeah, Lemode, It was about 7h for me with Batman only because I was a little stuck with the "hidden Riddles".. But, developers are going less and less into the length of games.. Halo ODST is another good example.. To me, after watching a friend go threw it, it's really only worth $40 top.. Imo..


----------



## lemode (Oct 21, 2009)

Nailezs said:


> zelda oot on n64



heck, even twilight princess took a few days to beat!


----------



## lemode (Oct 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Halo ODST is another good example.. To me, after watching a friend go threw it, it's really only worth $40 top.. Imo..



I agree with you on that one...that should have been an exclusive download on xbox live. there was no reason to charge full price for that. But of course people bought it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

lemode said:


> I agree with you on that one...that should have been an exclusive download on xbox live. there was no reason to charge full price for that. But of course people bought it.




The worst part about it is that you could download the maps that came with the "map disc" on ODST.. But once ODST came out.. You gotta get ODST to play it... Seeing Microsoft/Bungie do that was one of the reason's I just said flop it and sold my 360.. That and "rumors" going around on how much the price increase will be on Live Gold.. No thanks.. But, then again, that's just me.. 

Infinity Ward made one of the BEST, IMO, COD games.. But now, Their seeming to make one of the WORST COD games..


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> The worst part about it is that you could download the maps that came with the "map disc" on ODST.. But once ODST came out.. You gotta get ODST to play it... Seeing Microsoft/Bungie do that was one of the reason's I just said flop it and sold my 360.. That and "rumors" going around on how much the price increase will be on Live Gold.. No thanks.. But, then again, that's just me..
> 
> Infinity Ward made one of the BEST, IMO, COD games.. But now, Their seeming to make one of the WORST COD games..



I agree. I use to run a CoD clan and those were some of the best times. Now they want to take away that? What are they thinking?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 21, 2009)

This is one of the reasons I refuse to pay full price for games nowadays............they are just too short.

All the developers care about now is MP and how much they can charge for DLC that should have been in the full game anyway


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> This is one of the reasons I refuse to pay full price for games nowadays............they are just too short.
> 
> All the developers care about now is MP and how much they can charge for DLC that should have been in the full game anyway



That is very true. There has been a few to where you've gotten your money worth of play time... But any more.. They care to much how the game looks... It really does make you wish that it was the olden days for games... Zelda FTW!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That is very true. There has been a few to where you've gotten your money worth of play time... But any more.. They care to much how the game looks... It really does make you wish that it was the olden days for games... Zelda FTW!



Shit innit :shadedshu

I can remember selling all of my old Star Wars fugures to raise £55 for Mortal Kombat II on the SNES......it was a LOT of cash then but man did I get my moneys worth out of that game!


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> That is very true. There has been a few to where you've gotten your money worth of play time... But any more.. They care to much how the game looks... It really does make you wish that it was the olden days for games... Zelda FTW!



I wish new games were done like older games... I would seriously give up 1/2 of the graphics quality for a game that had great game play.

Unfortunately this seemed to die out with Dos games.... Which needless to say look REALLY bad to the point I can't stand to play them on a 1920x1080 screen.... And that doesn't include the hours you spend getting it running right in the first place.

I'm sad...


----------



## KainXS (Oct 21, 2009)

I bought halo OSDT for 65 bucks, and after playing it and doing the whole campaign, I felt . . . . . used . . . . . . I agree with cold it was not worth that, yet we still had to pay it . . . . . . I hate to say it but after playing that, it made me wish I had a modded 360 to pirate it cause the single player was boring and the multiplayer could be had cheaper and is useless playing with 10 year olds who swear they f*cked your mom.

I hate to say it but I can only see this as some game developers getting lazy and just overcharging people for hyped up games.

games are getting shorter and we are paying more and they play it off with, . . . . well play multiplayer

I would rather play ocarina of time all day lol or mario


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I bought halo OSDT for 65 bucks, and after playing it and doing the whole campaign, I felt . . . . . used . . . . . . I agree with cold it was not worth that, yet we still had to pay it . . . . . . I hate to say it but after playing that, it made me wish I had a modded 360 to pirate it cause the single player was boring and the multiplayer could be had cheaper and is useless playing with 10 year olds who swear they f*cked your mom.
> 
> I hate to say it but I can only see this as some game developers getting lazy and just overcharging people for hyped up games.
> 
> ...



In the past year I've replayed my entire PS2 library some ungodly number of times, but I've played less titles than all of my friends combined who buy next-gen titles.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2009)

I already knew it was going to be short. But it should be as awesome as the first.

The biggest problem im having is that it seems they're trying to rip everyone off. I mean it seems like there trying to give us as little as possible, yet still charge a premium $60 price for it. But they know at the end of the day they can do it, cause the game is hyped to infinity. So no matter what, its gonna sell. People can make all the petitions in the world, they could careless, cause they know when it comes down to it, its gonna have sales trough the roof, whether or not you bought it.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 21, 2009)

From the IW forums



			
				IW_Scriptacus said:
			
		

> The following applies to Playlists:
> 
> - the map: Not directly, though you can vote to skip maps that you dislike. Additionaly, we can update the playlists based on player feedback. (e.g. if people dislike playing Highrise in SD, we can remove it)
> - the min players: Each playlist has a minimum and a maximum number of players.
> ...



16 max players it is.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 21, 2009)

The bad part about this is that it's not really the start of how games are going to be.. Where now in a era that wants to have the "eye candy" over anything else.. It's true with a few key things in life:

Love/relationships
Movies
TV
Vehicles 

The list could go on...

The only thing that can get us really think anymore is books.. And from that.. Look at how many kids are now growing up not able to read due to how things are going on.. "eye candy" and repetitive motion is the stuff that is fueling everything.. And, to me, it's getting to be the fall of a lot of things... IMO


People wonder why there is "pirates" in this world... I own MW on my PC and had it for my 360.. I'll probably even buy it for my ps3... But, I don't think MW2 will ever see that much play time from me... I did play full $49.99 for the PC version along with $59.99 for the 360 version, that's how much I loved that game.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 21, 2009)

Isn't it 32 players max


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, maybe it isn't 16 player max after all but no actual value, still keeping us all in the dark.



			
				IW_Scriptacus said:
			
		

> The information being quoted was an example and is not the official limit.



*EDIT:* Some more info from a PM sent to above IW representative

*Question*


> I've been trying to determine if these are all listen servers run locally by one client or hosted on IW.Net. If the host drops, does the game end? Does IW.Net "test" the host to see if they have adequate system and/or bandwidth to handle the load? If peer-to-peer, is there some type of "load distribution" or is everything in the hands of the "host"? Thanks in advance if you can answer these questions.



*Answer*


> *Locally hosted*, chosen by IWNet based on a number of criteria (ping, bandwidth, CPU, etc...) The game includes host migration for cases when the host leaves.




Number of 1-star review rises to 126 (Spore anyone?)
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B0021AETOU/?tag=tec053-21

Number or signatures on the petition:
127.426


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 PC System Requirements Listed*

WTF? 16gigs!?!



> Modern Warfare 2 PC System Requirements Listed
> 
> Provided you're not busy signing petitions and making other plans, the minimum specs to play Modern Warfare 2 on your PC are now known.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## MilkyWay (Oct 23, 2009)

16gb can get to fuck thats almost as bad as sacred 2


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Oct 23, 2009)

maybe the 16 gbs are for all the patching they better be doing


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 23, 2009)

16 player max? Seriously? They just keep making me want the game less and less..


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2009)

Besides the 16GB HDD space, the rest is very good news.


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> WTF? 16gigs!?!
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Get used to it. With more powerful video cards that can run more and larger textures, it's going to get bigger and bigger. All the pretties need to be stored somewhere.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> Get used to it. With more powerful video cards that can run more and larger textures, it's going to get bigger and bigger. All the pretties need to be stored somewhere.



Dude.....ITS A PORT!


----------



## Jakl (Oct 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> Get used to it. With more powerful video cards that can run more and larger textures, it's going to get bigger and bigger. All the pretties need to be stored somewhere.



Exactly, and by looking at screen shots, they are truly amazing texture and shades. 
I cant wait to see it upfront, but still down with No Dedicated servers... sigh


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude.....ITS A PORT!



You all of a sudden care about consoles? Give it up. 

I guessing the consoles will have the higher res. textures on the disk, but the console won't use them due to their inferiority to the PC. It's probablly easier for the developer to throw everything on the disk.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't care if the games are ports or not as long as they look and play decent is what matters.(tho of course there is a limit, like when they disable AA for the PC just so it stays on par with the consoles is insane)


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 23, 2009)

How long until dual core processors are required minimums on any game? Single cores went out with dial up. Even my dad's old AMD system has a dual core and its a internet pc. They might as well have put in Voodoo 2 for the video card min. :shadedshu



erocker said:


> Get used to it. With more powerful video cards that can run more and larger textures, it's going to get bigger and bigger. All the pretties need to be stored somewhere.



Until I see the recommended system, you something more than a 6600GT/1600XT for better textures.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 23, 2009)

lolwut? Even GTA 4 "only" requires 15GB and that's a effin' big game! How in the bloody hell do they justify 10GB more than COD 4? IW.net?!


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

haha 6gb of game and 10gb of iw.net drm


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 23, 2009)

Great, so even if it had proper MP, I still wouldn't be buying it because I wouldn't be able to install it, and at its price I could have bought a new HDD.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 23, 2009)

Game "Features" said:
			
		

> Nonstop Action - Modern Warfare 2 contains no cutscenes, so players are always engaged in the action, no matter where they are in the game.



I dont know about you guys but this isnt a selling feature to me. All this does is make the game shorter and less captivating to the player.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, lets see if we can add this up based on what we know so far.
1. 5-6 hour single player, check
2. Graphics are about the same as MW, check
3. The use of IW.net, check
The use of 16gigs to do it, whaattt???


----------



## shk021051 (Oct 23, 2009)

Infinity Ward’s released minimum specs for the PC version of Modern Warfare 2. And they are:

        * OS: Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Vista and Windows 7
        * Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3.2 GHz or AMD Athlon 64 3200+ processor or better
        * Memory: 1 GB RAM
        * Graphics: ATI Radeon 1600XT or better or 256 MB NVIDIA GeForce 6600GT or better
        * DirectX: Microsoft DirectX(R) 9.0c
        * Hard Drive: 12GB of free hard drive space
        * Sound: 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card
        * Internet: Broadband connection required for Multiplayer Connectivity. Internet Connection required for activation


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2009)

erocker said:


> You all of a sudden care about consoles? Give it up.
> 
> I guessing the consoles will have the higher res. textures on the disk, but the console won't use them due to their inferiority to the PC. It's probablly easier for the developer to throw everything on the disk.



I could care less about consoles. As a matter of fact I dont even understand your statement 

Anyway I doubt the consoles have the same textures on disk. I mean could they compress THAT much?


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 23, 2009)

*Mw2 Pc requirements made me laugh*

http://pc.ign.com/articles/103/1038318p1.html

wow thats pretty epic, that sounds alot like my 360 could run it on medium to high settings...wait...wait...do i smell ...*sniff sniff*...whats that a....Lazy ass port...LAME


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 23, 2009)

A$$holes got my thread locked...........WTF

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106361

I finally make a good thread and A$$holes get my thread locked.....Thanks erocker you let them win.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> A$$holes got my thread locked...........WTF
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106361
> 
> I finally make a good thread and A$$holes get my thread locked.....



Thats what happens when people start ranting about politics on a tech forum.

Also its the fact that there are already to many threads about MW2, its best to just centralize all threads about the game here.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 23, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Thats what happens when people start ranting about politics on a tech forum.
> 
> Also its the fact that there are already to many threads about MW2, its best to just centralize all threads about the game here.



You have to at least understand why I'm pissed off.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> You have to at least understand why I'm pissed off.



I do understand what your saying. Trust me, i have seen some great threads that have been made only for it to be locked cause some idiots decided to argue about unrelated trash.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 23, 2009)

Quick (user made) run-down of this whole mess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oy1-8efNdpQ (part 1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDF2CQNSTzI (part 2)

The online petition is at 145.000 signatures if anyone still cares and... Amazon deleted every one of the 170 negative reviews of the game (just like what happened with Spore).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> You have to at least understand why I'm pissed off.



Nick89 I'm sorry man. Really I am. I just cracked a joke and someone took it way to seriously. I never meant for your thread to be locked.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 23, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> You have to at least understand why I'm pissed off.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Nick89 I'm sorry man. Really I am. I just cracked a joke and someone took it way to seriously. I never meant for your thread to be locked.



Nick you have good reason to be upset....Mailman let it be a lesson.....Some people are "Sensitive" 
I done on that I TOO, liked NICKs thread.....
ON SUBJECT: I think this is a shame..The simple reason they want this game to be the SAME across all platforms is worse than simple GREED..IT's complicated GREED...They want to be able to charge all Platforms for EXPANSION PACKS..Whether or not you will STILL be able to play MULTI without the EXPANSION PACKS remains to be seen...from the looks of things it looks like you will have to..as it seems this is something THE CEO of Activision HAS already stated he is interested in doing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Nick you have good reason to be upset....Mailman let it be a lesson.....Some people are "Sensitive"
> I done on that I TOO, liked NICKs thread.....
> ON SUBJECT: I think this is a shame..The simple reason they want this game to be the SAME across all platforms is worse than simple GREED..IT's complicated GREED...They want to be able to charge all Platforms for EXPANSION PACKS..Whether or not you will STILL be able to play MULTI without the EXPANSION PACKS remains to be seen...from the looks of things it looks like you will have to..as it seems this is something THE CEO of Activision HAS already stated he is interested in doing



I just got reprimanded by a cat.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 23, 2009)

Let's focus on the game, shall we? We don't want this topic to be locked too, now do we?


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 24, 2009)

*Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 Shipping With Steamworks*



> Blockbuster Title Now Available for Pre-Order
> 
> October 23, 2009 -- Activision Publishing, Inc. and Valve today announced an agreement to power the PC version of Infinity Ward's Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, with a host of Steamworks features and offer the highly anticipated PC title electronically to the over 20 million Steam gamers around the world.
> 
> ...



http://store.steampowered.com/news/2986/


And there goes the used sales market...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 24, 2009)

So we can safely say Punk Buster's failures lead to no Dedicated-Independent Servers...?
That's why they went with steams SteamCloud...?
So if you wan to Play with a clan you would have to form a STEAM Group...and then could play with your clan members...
So basically it's the same but with STEAM and STEAM alone


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 24, 2009)

No matter how much they sugar-coat it, it all comes down to one thing: lag.
Host = 0ms, everyone else = 200/300/400ms


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 24, 2009)

Watch everyone end up buying the game anyways.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 25, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Watch everyone end up buying the game anyways.



You can never enlighten the (blind) masses.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Is it me, or is every announcement IW makes about this game they repeatedly say things like, "this is going to be one of the best games ever"..."this is going to sell more than most games have ever sold"..."jesus made this game"


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2009)

Found this on the steam forums.



> #1 Built in speed dating. Each game you're in is always different, there is no server you can always go back to and become a regular. Just hop in, quickly try and meet everyone, and within a few minutes do it all over again.
> 
> #2 Built in handicap for bad players. Are you a bit slower than the rest? Maybe you've got the flu? Well all you have to do is be the host of each game and have 0 ping.
> 
> ...





> #9 reason: nice achievements
> 
> 
> Bronze Trophy:
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

I the 16 player limit true? I thought it was just a rumor.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I the 16 player limit true? I thought it was just a rumor.



You really think they would allow any more than 16 players with the sh*tty P2P system they are gonna use? Heck you'd be lucky to have ping around 250 with 16 players using a P2P system.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 25, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Watch everyone end up buying the game anyways.



I will it but only for the respect for the single player campaign. 

And then puts it back on the shelf as I did with the last Wolfenstein


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2009)

What a waste of development money.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow this thread really took off with just a


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 25, 2009)

Sure did. Took about a month to get to post 65 and then IW dropped the bombshell and in about a week it picked up about another 200. 

lol at handicap for player with flu.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> I will it but only for the respect for the single player campaign.
> 
> And then puts it back on the shelf as I did with the last Wolfenstein



It's only a 6 hour campaign, is that worth $50?


----------



## shevanel (Oct 25, 2009)

It sure ain't worth $60.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 26, 2009)

Do they care if you play MP? No
If you buy it for SP you fell for the trap


----------



## Geofrancis (Oct 26, 2009)

you read about the shit they are pulling with no dedicated servers and you wonder why we all dont grow gills and crawl backwards into the sea......


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 26, 2009)

COD4- fantastic singleplayer game, awesome multiplayer
COD5- Singleplayer was a bit crap personally, still love the multiplayer
COD6- well we all know... no multiplayer worth playing

personally i think we should wait becuase chances are another company will do the same and take MW2 and make another sequel to it like there Treyarch did with COD4 when they produced WAW... The multiplayer with treyarch is brilliant with loads of extras (zombies, map packs etc..)

Its a great series and people obviously want more... im sure other game com panies will use the engine for COD6 and make it what the PC gamers want with dedicated servers and extra content (who knows its modern warfare, cant have zombies again... what about aliens!) hehe

wait it out...something else will take over... its obvious, this has left a huge rift and some other game company will have a clear idea now as to what the gamers want... enough has been said worldwide for them to forge something good and take over


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 26, 2009)

I for one will not waste my money for a stupid single player game. Why do we build up these PC's for, Multiplayer that's what. Why do developers always ruin a sure winner, I just cannot understand why people do this.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 26, 2009)

Kovoet said:


> I for one will not waste my money for a stupid single player game. Why do we build up these PC's for, Multiplayer that's what. Why do developers always ruin a sure winner, I just cannot understand why people do this.



$

I say that because it seems theyre trying to milk this game for all it's worth. When it's on steam it cannot be resold. $0 resale value. Play your single player missions @$60. If the lag is too much to tolerate then oh well.. you got what you paid for. Or did you?

MW1 was the peak.. and it will need a ton of momentum for IW to ever see similar success after this stunt. I feel sorry for the game servers more than us though.. those companies were probably depending on this game to help boost revenue. Maybe.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

so yeah rumor has it there may  be a 3rd person mode....hm

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/103/1038859p1.html


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 26, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> so yeah rumor has it there may  be a 3rd person mode....hm
> 
> http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/103/1038859p1.html



What...the...hell...?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 26, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> so yeah rumor has it there may  be a 3rd person mode....hm
> 
> http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/103/1038859p1.html



This can't be true. IW can't be that fucking stupid. This is becoming like some screwy practical joke. Like if someone sent you a picture of your grandma naked or something.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just hope it isn't selectable as an in game option.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 26, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I just hope it isn't selectable as an in game option.



I just hope that isn't true (or just a replay option).


----------



## KainXS (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG 

you can switch to 1st though right


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't know what to say, IW sure isn't getting my money.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

KainXS said:


> OMG
> 
> you can switch to 1st though right



Im assuming it is just a way to play online or something like a 3rd person view deathmatch mode (think socom). I am sure the game runs native to FPS. and TPS would be the alternate option.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 26, 2009)

> (...) spotted modes such as 3rd Person Team Deathmatch and Cage Match 3rd Person, all of which would back up the 3rd person claims.



Still don't know what possessed them to do this.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Its confirmed.

Source


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2009)

It says a minimum of a 3.2 P. My second gamer is 3.0 P4. But my card is far better then their recommended minimum card and I have 3 times the ram. What are the chances it will still run it. 
If nothing else the Lan games would be cool if the multiplayer sucks.


----------



## i789 (Oct 27, 2009)

boise, I think you can overclock your 3.0 p4 to 3.2 easily, but I dont think its going to make a big difference in performance. With a p4, I think you are looking at minimal detail with lowest resolution and maybe acceptable FPS. Just curious, how is your pc running the first modern warfare COD4.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> It says a minimum of a 3.2 P. My second gamer is 3.0 P4. But my card is far better then their recommended minimum card and I have 3 times the ram. What are the chances it will still run it.
> If nothing else the Lan games would be cool if the multiplayer sucks.



Bad news then, neither console or pc is getting any kind of lan gameplay option.

Also, if you can play the first one, expect similar performance from this one.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2009)

i789 said:


> boise, I think you can overclock your 3.0 p4 to 3.2 easily, but I dont think its going to make a big difference in performance. With a p4, I think you are looking at minimal detail with lowest resolution and maybe acceptable FPS. Just curious, how is your pc running the first modern warfare COD4.




Great at about medium setting and 800x600 rez.It is the second gamer I have posted under my posts. It is an MPC and is locked for OCing though. I've had game before that a video card made up for the lack of CPU speed. I hope this is the case. Some games now though won't even let you load them if you don't meeting minimum requirements.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its confirmed.
> 
> Source



I've noticed you've made a comment there.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> Bad news then, neither console or pc is getting any kind of lan gameplay option.
> 
> Also, if you can play the first one, expect similar performance from this one.



I play Call of Duty 5 fine on this machine too. That bites if they won't have lan. Could you find an empty server and play on that ? I'm confused on what all these screw ups they are doing to the MP options. Why didn't they leave that part just like COD 4. That was what made it such a success.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I play Call of Duty 5 fine on this machine too. That bites if they won't have lan. Could you find an empty server and play on that ? I'm confused on what all these screw ups they are doing to the MP options. Why didn't they leave that part just like COD 4. That was what made it such a success.



They won't leave it alone because they see a large void in the pc market for the potential they have to get extra profits post sale. They spend too much time drooling over the money console players hand out and think they can get the same from the pc community. So, they cut off all cords that could allow any kind of multiplayer/mods for the game to get around them getting money for DLC. I won't be surprised either if they charge a monthly fee to play online.

If you go back a few pages there is a link to comments from the CEO of Activision. I think things will come to light after you read the article. :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2009)

and i bet poor sales for this game will be quoted as a reason that "PC gaming is dying"


----------



## Exeodus (Oct 27, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 Soviet AD*







It looks like they are getting desperate to sell copies.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## i789 (Oct 27, 2009)

wow the propaganda poster is awesome  whoever did this should be awarded the Hero of the Soviet Union


----------



## Geofrancis (Oct 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and i bet poor sales for this game will be quoted as a reason that "PC gaming is dying"



they are trying to turn the pc into something its not. the reason we play games on the pc is we like dedicated servers, we like mods, we like 50 player team death matches.

when you take these things away you are left with a platform that is crippled for absolutely no reason other than they think we will all run out to buy it for a small fortune (£50 in the uk ) then be left with a crippled game that you cant play with your friends as soon as they bring out an update because they thing we will all we willing to spend even more money on a game we already paid for.

you can almost smell the bs as they try and sell the maps as expansion packs or something.



as the late great george carlin said: ITS ALL BULLSHIT AND ITS BAD FOR YOU!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I play Call of Duty 5 fine on this machine too. That bites if they won't have lan. Could you find an empty server and play on that ? I'm confused on what all these screw ups they are doing to the MP options. Why didn't they leave that part just like COD 4. That was what made it such a success.


Do not buy this game. If you do flying TechPowerUp Monkeys will take your first born!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

> One thing you pay dearly for prizing away from PC enthusiasts is control, but that's just what Infinity Ward's risking by moving Modern Warfare 2's multiplayer servers in-house. The decision, which broke in an October 17 podcast with fan site BashandSlash, involves swapping traditional do-it-yourself PC matchmaking servers for autocratic console-style centralization...aka One Server (Farm) To Rule Them All.
> 
> Result? A veritable you-know-what storm.



http://www.pcworld.com/article/174373/are_dedicated_servers_for_modern_warfare_2_a_bad_idea.html


He seems a tad clueless though.


----------



## shevanel (Oct 27, 2009)

> Are you upset because you want control for the sake of improving the game experience?
> 
> Or control for the sake of control?



no _richard_, i'm angry for the sake of mother fucking high latency. they should have just made this game to where pc players can v.s console players. then it'd be worth $61 for the sake of slaying i mean playing consolers.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do not buy this game. If you do flying TechPowerUp Monkeys will take your first born!



She is 26 and has had 2 of her own. Right now they are living with me. 
Please take her and her husband and leave the grandkids
I'm torn , but I have worn out everything else I own. A little tired of COD 4.
I like the look of BFBC 2 , but I don't want to wait another 6 months to buy a
new game. What do you have that you could ship to me


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

World at War?


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> World at War?




Yeah they have some new maps. I may check it out again. 
The SP was pretty good, but not enough to do it again.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 Opens with Terror*



> A leaked video from France surfaced on the internet this morning showing what appears to be the opening single-player campaign mission for Modern Warfare 2. In it, the players apparently assume the role of terrorist, and are seen entering an airport through an elevator with the rest of your squad members.
> 
> The team enters near the baggage check area where about 20 civilians are standing before being gunned down ruthlessly by your squadmates. The rest of the level takes the team through the airport shooting civilians lying on the ground and running away in fear. The graphic depictions in this sequence are some of the most violent-looking and realistic scenes we've seen in a video game. This could cause controversy from the mainstream media for obvious reasons.



http://pc.ign.com/articles/103/1039382p1.html


And it just gets better and better...
(you can watch it here, in French) *- video is down courtesy of Activision*


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2009)

Woot.. Just what Obama needs to see for his "anti gaming" thoughts.... Soon, we might be just looking forward to the 5th barbie paradise game... 

I'm sorry.. But, this would just make me, not even want to play it... It's realistic... But, damn...


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah... they went a "little" overboard with this.


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't believe in banning anything, but I hope this game gets banned everywhere. Nothing but poor taste.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

No dedicated servers on the PC, that 3rd person camera crap and now this... it's like they deliberately want to look bad.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> I don't believe in banning anything, but I hope this game gets banned everywhere. Nothing but poor taste.



That is very true.. I would look forward to a change in the rating of the game, there for not being able to sell this game to people in stores...

 Now I can see why there isn't a demo till the game comes out...


----------



## Nailezs (Oct 27, 2009)

IW FAIL! they turned a great game into a ...game... that on principle a lot of people will not want to play. its no longer Modern Warfare...its something else entirely.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 27, 2009)

now the wait for the *REAL* MW2 by treyarch begins....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Disgusting.


----------



## ShadowFold (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't see what the big deal is behind the terrorism thing. It happens in movies and TV shows, what's so bad about it being in a game? Just because you're performing the killing? I think people are just using this as another way to bash the game, "You play as a TERRORIST, not only did it suck before, but now!? RAGE sdkfjsdfgjklasd".

Don't get me wrong, I still hate it for the dedicated server debacle, this is just silly to me..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 27, 2009)

fuck this game


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 27, 2009)

And the horse it road in on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I don't see what the big deal is behind the terrorism thing. It happens in movies and TV shows, what's so bad about it being in a game? Just because you're performing the killing? I think people are just using this as another way to bash the game, "You play as a TERRORIST, not only did it suck before, but now!? RAGE sdkfjsdfgjklasd".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still hate it for the dedicated server debacle, this is just silly to me..



Have we become so desensitized that we accept this kind of gimmick? This little crap they pulled is disrespectful on SO MANY levels. IW has sunk to the level of child porn dealers as far as I'm concerned. Whats next? You get to pilot a plane into the world trade towers? Now thats entertainment! 

Heres a few reasons you should be mad at this and if your not....... I hear there are some vacant caves in Afghanistan.

1. As a citizen of ANY country that has been effected by terrorism you as a human being should be offended. I personally have a buddy that has two purple hearts since 911. Why? Because hes fighting the exact same people who want to live out that MW2 level in real life. 

This isn't exclusive to Americans ether. Europe, Asia all have their own phycos that would love nothing less than to walk into an air port and slaughter men, women and children. Making a game out of it is disrespectful to all that are fighting and who have been killed by these fanatics. How do you think the parents of the children in Russia who were blown up feel? You think they would like to "play" this game?

2. As a gamer you should be in FULL protest of this game. Do you have any idea what kind of legislation this will bring down on us? Once Ms. Clinton hears about that damn game we will be lucky to play pong. 

I mean I could go on for hours but I'm already rambling. Needless to say I'm fucking pissed. If anyone on my friends list buy this game please promptly remove me.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 27, 2009)

Agreed to a point....
I don't think any laws will come of this...But the Rest is Valid....
If your not slightly disgusted by this..Go live somewhere else, really...Do the rest of us a Favor...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 27, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Agreed to a point....
> I don't think any laws will come of this...But the Rest is Valid....
> If your not slightly disgusted by this..Go live somewhere else, really...Do the rest of us a Favor...



You thought the hot coffie mod caused a stink? Wait until they hear about a game that has an objective to kill civilians in an airport!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You thought the hot coffie mod caused a stink? Wait until they hear about a game that has an objective to kill civilians in an airport!


What gets me is the young people that don't understand Why something like this is Fundamentally WRONG....I don't think we need Laws to protect us from such things...I think we need to teach why it's wrong. To many people Don't understand Why it is wrong, cause 9/11 didn't effect them or they Don't know anyone serving our Country While we are at WAR..EHH Hmmm...Against Terrorists


----------



## Anath (Oct 27, 2009)

I havnt seen the video so maybe some of you can explain it to me. From what i read it says that you are with your squad who shoots civi's but it does not specifically say that YOU are shooting civi's. Can someone explain to me whether the video showed the user actually shooting civi's? Cuz if the goal is to kill them than i am in bad taste. If not I dont see the big deal. Also, MailMan i agree with a lot of what you said. I do think our legislators are going to blow this out of proportion just like fox did with mass effects sex scene and the hot coffee mod. 

However, if IW chose to use this scene as a depiction of feeling helpless and arouse emotion I cant blame them. I do blame them if the user has full control over the character and has the ability to shoot civi's.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 27, 2009)

If they make that scene without blood or dismembred bodys no problem. The blood is the problem.

No blood = no realism = no cutted scene, minor restrictions


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

Just throwing out here my daily "Fuck this game" post.

Fuck this game.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

Anath said:


> I havnt seen the video so maybe some of you can explain it to me. From what i read it says that you are with your squad who shoots civi's but it does not specifically say that YOU are shooting civi's. Can someone explain to me whether the video showed the user actually shooting civi's? Cuz if the goal is to kill them than i am in bad taste. If not I dont see the big deal. Also, MailMan i agree with a lot of what you said. I do think our legislators are going to blow this out of proportion just like fox did with mass effects sex scene and the hot coffee mod.



Yes, I watched it. The objective is to kill civilians. You *have* to shoot and kill them, civilians standing about, civilians running away, injured civilians on the ground, civilians on the floor trying to be spared...


Watch it here.


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 27, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> What gets me is the young people that don't understand Why something like this is Fundamentally WRONG....I don't think we need Laws to protect us from such things...I think we need to teach why it's wrong. To many people Don't understand Why it is wrong, cause 9/11 didn't effect them or they Don't know anyone serving our Country While we are at WAR..EHH Hmmm...Against Terrorists





LOL, war against terrorists is just US propagander anyway.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7065205277695921912#

Everyones played GTA right? whats the diff?


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> LOL, war against terrorists is just US propagander anyway.



No, this discussion isn't happening here. You can *all* go about watching your language too. Thanks.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 27, 2009)

In modern warfare one of the first scene was of execution with rifles while you're inside the car and been killed later. 

I do not think that MW2 new scene is a problem.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> I do not think that MW2 new scene is a problem.



You don't think that a MISSION in which you have to KILL innocent, unarmed, CIVILIANS as the mission OBJECTIVE is a problem?


:shadedshu


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 27, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> You don't think that a MISSION in which you have to KILL innocent, unarmed, CIVILIANS as the mission OBJECTIVE is a problem?
> 
> 
> :shadedshu



Have you played Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 27, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> You don't think that a MISSION in which you have to KILL innocent, unarmed, CIVILIANS as the mission OBJECTIVE is a problem?
> 
> 
> :shadedshu



Even the soldiers are human not as vulnerable as civilians but still lives


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 27, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Have you played Grand Theft Auto?




lol


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 27, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Have you played Grand Theft Auto?



How is that even comparable? NO ONE FORCES YOU to kill innocent bystanders in GTA, you CHOOSE to do so. Here you HAVE to do so. It's the MISSION GOAL.


:shadedshu


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 27, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> How is that even comparable? NO ONE FORCES YOU to kill innocent bystanders in GTA, you CHOOSE to do so. Here you HAVE to do so. It's the MISSION GOAL.
> 
> 
> :shadedshu



Well let the bot soldiers ( controlled by the CPU ) kill the innocents, you do not shoot in that scene and you'll be comfortable, im sure you should not fail the mission.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2009)

*Oh Boy !*

It is a game like the guy said you bought and played GTA. If it offends any one I suggest you don't play it. I am pissed about the no dedicated servers , but I refuse to push it past that. This thread is getting way out of hand. I even seen the president being blamed for it. If you want to argue politics there are forums for that as well. This is not one of them. Geez thin skin or what ?


----------



## Anath (Oct 27, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Well let the bot soldiers ( controlled by the CPU ) kill the innocents, you do not shoot in that scene and you'll be comfortable im, sure you should not fail the mission.



I do have to agree. I watched the video. You DO NOT have to kill the civilians. You whole team can go about doing the whole thing without you firing a shot. However, you DO have to kill the swat teams and stuff near the end of that level. So, when put into context, there are games out there with worse things than this. GTA is a pretty good example, IMO.

Also in regards to playing as a terrorist. If you played MW the whole multiplayer experience is terrorist vs marines.


----------



## qubit (Oct 27, 2009)

*Added DRM needed!!*

What with the fabulous, gamer-friendly new development of no dedicated servers I think the Steam version should add third party DRM like the SecuROM 5 machine activation limit on Crysis for example!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 28, 2009)

the video was most likely released for Shock value as the Shock value of the Server thing went wrong...So they release this Video and Voila Controversy That's not Server related people forget about that and want to see the AIRPORT SEEN....That's scumbag marketing for ya


----------



## troyrae360 (Oct 28, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> the video was most likely released for Shock value as the Shock value of the Server thing went wrong...So they release this Video and Voila Controversy That's not Server related people forget about that and want to see the AIRPORT SEEN....That's scumbag marketing for ya



that video has been taken off due to copywrite infringment


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 28, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> that video has been taken off due to copywrite infringment


Do you really think it was a coincidence.......Really...or a ploy, personally I'm not sure...


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 28, 2009)

EA Dice in response to MW2 dedicated server issues:



> "Since Battlefield 1942, DICE has used dedicated servers for all platforms," the developer wrote on its Web site this week. "This formula has worked well, and still works well, for us and for the gaming community. We have stayed true to this practice and will continue this tradition into the upcoming title Battlefield: Bad Company 2."





> As noted by DICE, Battlefield: Bad Company 2's online servers will be hosted by a variety of a datacenters in locations throughout the world that players can rent space from. Accordingly, server owners will be afforded admin control over their rented space, "allowing you to manage your server, your way." Players will also be able to earn ranks and rewards on dedicated servers, and they will also be covered by anti-cheat software.



http://www.gamespot.com/news/6238148.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;2


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 28, 2009)

Who really cares now I dont, Doesnt look like there is really much out there for the rest of the year for me and as for your girl friend wait until you have been married for 20 years you will be salivating for any new game that comes along


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 28, 2009)

WarhammerTX said:


> Who really cares now I dont, Doesnt look like there is really much out there for the rest of the year for me and as for your girl friend wait until you have been married for 20 years you will be salivating for any new game that comes along



Man you got that right. It is the escape you need. 
I got you beat by 5 years though Hammer.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 28, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> EA Dice in response to MW2 dedicated server issues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good ones, maybe they can fuck up with modern warfare... But dont try to touch the legendary Battlefield series with that matchmaking shit..


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 28, 2009)

> Capture the Flag
> Demolition
> Domination
> Free-For-All
> ...



http://bashandslash.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=765&Itemid=111

One more nail in the coffin... Hardcore mode only has TDM and S&D now, no more HQ, Sabotage or any of the new game modes. Just that 3rd person cagematch shit.
(considering consolers rarely play Hardcore, well, you get the picture)



Seriously... fuck you IW.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 29, 2009)

ah, I love this thread.
all the anger makes me overjoyed!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 29, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> ah, I love this thread.
> all the anger makes me overjoyed!



FU too then!


----------



## MadClown (Oct 29, 2009)

If I get some free time in the wood shop, ill make an infinity ward logo and make a video of me burning it.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 29, 2009)

MadClown said:


> If I get some free time in the wood shop, ill make an infinity ward logo and make a video of me burning it.



Burn zeee effigy!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 29, 2009)

Shut this pitiful thread down.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Shut this pitiful thread down.



after IW shuts the pitiful GAME down.


i'm hearing more and more features removed, and its a f*cking disgrace


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

I know why they removed it.. its for DLC.. That's how their going to get their "$100" out of the consumer. Add everything back at the price of the DLC..


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6238205.html



> Now, footage has leaked that appears to show the game will indeed depict the massacre, reminiscent of last year's mass killings in Mumbai, India, which left nearly 200 people dead. In a move sure to ignite controversy, the footage indicates the game will cast players as one of the killers, having them shoot civilians en masse from a first-person view.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 29, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6238205.html



Already posted
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1611154&postcount=298



boise49ers said:


> Shut this pitiful thread down.



Don't like it? Feel free to leave.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ohhhh, it was on the last page, didnt see it .


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

Nobody ever see's the last page..  

I like Gamespot's wording a bit better then IGN's on that.. We're in for some stuff I tell you!


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 29, 2009)

Damage control



> [UPDATE2] Activision US has now issued the following statement. "The leaked footage was taken from a copy of game that was obtained illegally and is not representative of the overall gameplay experience in Modern Warfare 2. "
> 
> "Infinity Ward's Modern Warfare 2 features a deep and gripping storyline in which players face off against a terrorist threat dedicated to bringing the world to the brink of collapse. The game includes a plot involving a mission carried out by a Russian villain who wants to trigger a global war. In order to defeat him, the player infiltrates his inner circle. The scene is designed to evoke the atrocities of terrorism. "
> 
> "At the beginning of the game, players encounter a mandatory 'checkpoint' in which they are warned that an upcoming segment may contain disturbing elements and they can choose not to engage in the gameplay that involves this scene. Consistent with its content, the game has been given an "M" for Mature by the Entertainment Software Ratings Board. The rating is prominently displayed on the front and back of the packaging, as well as in all advertising."


----------



## qubit (Oct 29, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I know why they removed it.. its for DLC.. That's how their going to get their "$100" out of the consumer. Add everything back at the price of the DLC..



That's just gross exploitation of their market.  I'm certainly boycotting this game.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 29, 2009)

Mega64: Breaking News: Everything Delayed by MW 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA63zhcLDkk


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, they probably added that part due to the leak... 

Yeah, Me as a long time gamer has never said I wouldn't try a game... Now, I'm saying I'm boycotting on all aspects


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 30, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Mega64: Breaking News: Everything Delayed by MW 2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA63zhcLDkk


YAY GO! Browns


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 30, 2009)

The 360 version has been leaked already 


LOL, it was a fake


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Mega64: Breaking News: Everything Delayed by MW 2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA63zhcLDkk



I cant see the video. Was it in fact delayed?


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 30, 2009)

No, LOL. It was saying everything ELSE was delayed because of MW2 (oh and it's comedy).


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 30, 2009)

Open letter to Infinity Ward, by John Callaham



> As it stands now we have trouble seeing how Modern Warfare 2 is the "biggest investment Infinity Ward has ever made into the PC version of our games" after considering these points. Ultimately, PC gamers like one thing that console games can't provide for the most part: Choice. Your decisions have removed much of the choice and freedom that your community have come to expect and that translates into a decrease in quality. Now they must make the ultimate choice; whether or not to buy your game.



http://news.bigdownload.com/2009/10/29/opinion-an-open-letter-to-infinity-ward/


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

+1 on everything that guy said in his Open Letter.. 

The last sentance is a little different for me due to the fact I don't want the game one bit. IMHO


----------



## DaveK (Oct 30, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Mega64: Breaking News: Everything Delayed by MW 2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA63zhcLDkk



lol "Christmas has been delayed"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> +1 on everything that guy said in his Open Letter..
> 
> The last sentance is a little different for me due to the fact I don't want the game one bit. IMHO



After the whole "Massacre at the air port" scene I would love nothing more than to see IW fail. I refuse to buy it no matter what happens from here on out.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Apparently you never met any of my ex-girlfriends. A telly tubbies porn would make more sense.



Are you sure about that? It took me 3 days to figure out what they were doing and another 7 to recover.


----------



## DaveK (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't wait to play the airport scene, it's going to be a simulation of real life, by pressing a trigger on my 360 control I will simulating a real life gun, just like a PS2 control was a gun simulation for the kid who was probably mentally challenged and played GTA and shot 2 police officers.

Do it with me, hold your control pads up, aim and fire! There you're now an expert with an AK47, it's exactly the same. Apparently...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Are you sure about that? It took me 3 days to figure out what they were doing and another 7 to recover.



Wait are you saying there is in fact a telly tubbies porn?! I must see this NOW!



DaveK said:


> I can't wait to play the airport scene, it's going to be a simulation of real life, by pressing a trigger on my 360 control I will simulating a real life gun, just like a PS2 control was a gun simulation for the kid who was probably mentally challenged and played GTA and shot 2 police officers.
> 
> Do it with me, hold your control pads up, aim and fire! There you're now an expert with an AK47, it's exactly the same. Apparently...



You're a little slow I take it?


----------



## DaveK (Oct 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wait are you saying there is in fact a telly tubbies porn?! I must see this NOW!
> 
> 
> You're a little slow I take it?



Just a little, I dunno I thought the airport scene was where you played a villain and had the option to shoot civilians? I didn't actually watch the video, I was just mocking how people have said a game is like a gun training program despite the fact a plastic control is probably much easier to use than a gun. After all these years of playing GTA and shooters I wouldn't be able to just pickup a gun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Just a little, I dunno I thought the airport scene was where you played a villain and had the option to shoot civilians? I didn't actually watch the video, I was just mocking how people have said a game is like a gun training program despite the fact a plastic control is probably much easier to use than a gun. After all these years of playing GTA and shooters I wouldn't be able to just pickup a gun.



No its not that at all. No "training" is involved for anything real world. I agree with you 100%. What pisses me of is the premies as I stated in previous posts. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1611390&postcount=310


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> After the whole "Massacre at the air port" scene I would love nothing more than to see IW fail. I refuse to buy it no matter what happens from here on out.



Yeah, I'm with you on that.. Yes, Videogames are a form of violence.. But, for the most part, it's a "virutal" reality. And, with that, we know what is real, and what isn't.. So, for those who have killed someone because of GTA, systems, or anyother reason, it was the person mental state before they even grabbed a controller and played.. 

With that said.. Yes, we do have war games in which we fight battles and kill people. But, that what war is.. You fight for what you believe is right.. Fight the wrong.. Yes, there is people that go so deep undercover that they have to go along and do the Massacres, but their mind set is ready, _should be_, for what they are about to do... I really don't think any person under the age of 18 could even have that mindset... 

I know for one, I wouldn't have that mind set.. And, with that, I think it's one of the worst moves any game maker can make.. Yeah, throw in some real events.. Cool.. But, stuff that you gotta be "Trainned" on... Come on...


IMO


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 30, 2009)

MW2 supposed to be rated for Teen (T), that the main problem. ESRB did not aware of the clip until it got leaked out...


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> MW2 supposed to be rated for Teen (T), that the main problem. ESRB did not aware of the clip until it got leaked out...



Yep.. That is true.. Companies only give out bits and pieces of the game towardds ESRB.. Not the game it self.. But, I thought the requirements for it to be sent to ESRB is that it had to give the worst part of the game? Wouldn't that be the wrost part? Or, is it a general  view of the game?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't know about that, lol.
This problem can be solve easily though (cutting or re-write a part of the story), but I doubt the game will be rated for T. It will be M for sure, just like the previous MW. 
IW wanted to make money by lowering the rating to T, but it's seem like they failed to do so .


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 30, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't know about that, lol.
> This problem can be solve easily though (cutting or re-write a part of the story), but I doubt the game will be rated for T. It will be M for sure, just like the previous MW.
> IW wanted to make money by lowering the rating to T, but it's seem like they failed to do so .



Yeah, I'm with ya.. They just tried to cut it down to try and sell more.. Probably for the fact that they knew they where going to screw the PC players, so bring the rating down to "T" and try and sell more. That way it "almost" even outs..


Which I see it won't EVEN out at all...

But, as for the first lvl.. Maybe not even having to rewrite it.. they've added a "filler" to warn people of it.. How about a "filler question" that allows you to skip it all together?


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 30, 2009)

For anyone who hasn't watched it, I would really recommend it.

I for one was a little upset about that opening scene. Then, I finally watched it after talking to some guys I play with about it. There is just something about watching the player just open fire into a crowd of civilians plus shooting people who were trying to save others.

Yes, I've played and own GTA IV. Maybe it is just because you don't expect that kind of gameplay in any of the CODs. Not sure, but for me, there was just something different about it than any of the GTAs. Probably because partly it is part of the mission in MW2 regardless of whether you had to play it or not.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 31, 2009)

*Possible spoilers*

Create a class video, showing all the weapons and perks.
Martyrdom is a Death Streak and there's a double-barreled sawed off shotgun in the game called Ranger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_s7cXg8vqQ

Oh and Dead Silence seems to be gone


----------



## Richieb0y (Oct 31, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The 360 version has been leaked already
> 
> 
> LOL, it was a fake



Lol its not fake

did u checked the xbox forums all the ban topics there


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 31, 2009)

Richieb0y said:


> Lol its not fake
> 
> did u checked the xbox forums all the ban topics there



I think he was talking about the video


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 31, 2009)

mastrdrver said:


> For anyone who hasn't watched it, I would really recommend it.
> 
> I for one was a little upset about that opening scene. Then, I finally watched it after talking to some guys I play with about it. There is just something about watching the player just open fire into a crowd of civilians plus shooting people who were trying to save others.
> 
> Yes, I've played and own GTA IV. Maybe it is just because you don't expect that kind of gameplay in any of the CODs. Not sure, but for me, there was just something different about it than any of the GTAs. Probably because partly it is part of the mission in MW2 regardless of whether you had to play it or not.



Thats because what you saw in the video relates to real life events, how often does one guy take over new york city with rockets, than able to hide behind a dumster for 10 minutes and the cops just stop looking .

Realism changes everything, in this case what you saw in the trailer does in fact happen. sucks.

EDIT: Remember the part COD4, When your getting away on the Helicopter? and than the nuke hits, and you slowly crawl out of the helicopter and than die after seeing the area destroyed. That part was a wow moment for me. It's like you get slapped in the face with a frying pan seeing things like that happen.


----------



## rpsgc (Oct 31, 2009)

Having trouble recognising an IW supporter? Here's a hand. 

And a 25 kill streak is a tactical nuke?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m09NeDrZxPw


----------



## KainXS (Oct 31, 2009)

the 360 version did get leaked yesterday, it wasn't fake.

but you can be sure whoever plays that leaked copy early will be banned just like forza 3


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 1, 2009)

Got this from IW forums...









NOW YOU SEE WHY WE NEED DEDICATED SERVERS?!?!?!1111


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 1, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Got this from IW forums...
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/410/p2pgamingftw.jpg
> 
> ...



That why I stopped playing that game and thats why I'm not buying MW 2.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 1, 2009)

Killstreaks:



> 3 Kills - UAV
> 4 Kills - Care Package
> 4 Kills - Counter UAV
> 5 Kills - Sentry Gun
> ...



Source


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 1, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Got this from IW forums...
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/410/p2pgamingftw.jpg
> 
> ...



The host has ZERO ping and then the other guy has 460 ping.........FUCK Infinity Ward!


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> The host has ZERO ping and then the other guy has 460 ping.........FUCK Infinity Ward!



the game is unplayable for everyone if 1 person has a ping that high. Its a good game though, as long as you pick your server probley its all good, most games i played were fine.
it can take a while to get into a good game tho my ping was usally less than 100, as long as everyone is under 200 it seems to play fine


----------



## Castiel (Nov 2, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> The host has ZERO ping and then the other guy has 460 ping.........FUCK Infinity Ward!



Its really ridiculous. I can't believe this is a better way. Major fail.


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 2, 2009)

what is the max number of players then ? i imagine it will be like cod4 on the 360. no more than 16 players or something. that is unacceptable i don't even bother with server with less than 25 players.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 2, 2009)

i want max to be like 32. but since its self hosted i dont see it going past 16 . This kinda makes me not wanna buy the game but ive been lookin forward to it, and it still looks awesome that i want to.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> what is the max number of players then ? i imagine it will be like cod4 on the 360. no more than 16 players or something. that is unacceptable i don't even bother with server with less than 25 players.



It all points to 8x8 being the max number of players, like the consoles.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2009)

20$ says it's gonna be 7v7 at max. Look at the screen you posted with the crazy pings..


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

What rhymes with lamen fools?

F those pings.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> What rhymes with lamen fools?
> 
> F those pings.



ramen pools?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

Damn you got it!

Now what rhymes with whimmage yurn?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 2, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Got this from IW forums...
> 
> http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/410/p2pgamingftw.jpg
> 
> ...



LOL the P2P KING!  Zero is his hero!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd like to see the screen shot of the score board after that game. lol


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I'd like to see the screen shot of the score board after that game. lol



Most probably 25-0 for the host, and everybody else died because of the tactical nuke


----------



## winter (Nov 2, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> For me a game is a game, not a human being - seriously, if you put a game before your GF you're _fuckin'_ lucky she's your GF.


i 200% agree with your opinion. Game is not human being, Human has emotion.
right?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

lets not get into that again.. tons of posts removed from that OT discussion..


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Most probably 25-0 for the host, and everybody else died because of the tactical nuke



Am I the only one who thinks a tactical nuke might be just a little overboard?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

25 kills will be a cake walk for a guy with 0 ping vs the rest of the players with 100+ pings


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 2, 2009)

I noticed that in modern warfare on a player with 25 of ping frag always before me although I had 45 of ping.

Imagine with ping of 200...



Despite the distance many people do not have a good connection to play and maybe have PCs that download files all the time... Yes true we are not all pro gamers.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

Don't forget port forwarding.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

does the host pc also need cpu power to host these games?

or is it entirely dependent on bandwidth?


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> does the host pc also need cpu power to host these games?
> 
> or is it entirely dependent on bandwidth?



According to the minimum requirements the host needs (at least) a 2.0GHz dual-core processor. It's going to be ugly...




> • Co-op/Multiplayer Hosting: To host Co-op or MP matches, a 2Ghz dual-core or better processor is recommended.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

bah.. F this game. I have nothing more to say. unsubscribed.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> does the host pc also need cpu power to host these games?
> 
> or is it entirely dependent on bandwidth?



if the host lags (internet, FPS, etc) then the game will lag for everyone.


And trust me on one thing... 99% of players out there will host with either a shit PC or shit internet, or they'll ragequit as soon as they start losing.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> ragequit.



good word bro!

I think they actually are having host migration for this game so if they ragequit then you'll have to wait like 2343 minutes so someone else with shitty netz or pc will host


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> good word bro!
> 
> I think they actually are having host migration for this game so if they ragequit then you'll have to wait like 2343 minutes so someone else with shitty netz or pc will host



host migration = works for shit, since no one will have port forwards


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone else feeling like with all this random news etc. that IW is digging themselves in a deep deep DEEP hole.. and they don't care to come out...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Anyone else feeling like with all this random news etc. that IW is digging themselves in a deep deep DEEP hole.. and they don't care to come out...



unless by some freak accident all this information is actually about the console version, yes - they're stabbing themselves in the face with sharpened CD's screaming "FANS WILL LOVE US FOR IT!"


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it's all a ploy to have an excuse to get out of PC gaming to focus on the consoles. They're gonna site shit sales and increased piracy as the reasons, then use MW2 as they're excuse.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I think it's all a ploy to have an excuse to get out of PC gaming to focus on the consoles. They're gonna site shit sales and increased piracy as the reasons, then use MW2 as they're excuse.



and then valve will make funny faces and comment about how THEIR games sell just fine...


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I think it's all a ploy to have an excuse to get out of PC gaming to focus on the consoles. They're gonna site shit sales and increased piracy as the reasons, then use MW2 as they're excuse.



... all the while ignoring the fact that it was the Xbox version (not PC) that leaked weeks before release and was torrented to hell.

Ah, ignorance is bliss, isn't it IW? You screw us over yet it is the console players (whom you love so much) that back stab you every time.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and then valve will make funny faces and comment about how THEIR games sell just fine...



I just gotta say I would love me some SOURCE ENGINE 2!

Counter strike source 2 with SP missions.

DO it DAMMIT!


----------



## caleb (Nov 2, 2009)

This might be a bit of OT but dont you guys think we are being seriously banged with FPS nowdays ? I mean I didnt play a fkn good FPS ever since I started playing RS:RavenShield/BF2. 
And I dont mean these penny worth arcade style shooters like COD4 from which you wanna puke after 2 months of gameplay. 
What ever happend to gameplay from Q3,good old UT,OPF or even BF2 which was a shit load of fun for a long long time even tho it was buggy like hell?
Now EVERY fkn game is a shit port from console. RS:Vegas,OPFR,COD,Bioshock. 
I remember Q3 times how I was surprised with the ammout of skill ppl had. I was like "WTF how the hell can they strafe jump aim crouch change weapon and scratch their nuts at the same time".
I really miss those games where you had to do a bit more than prefire,jump/prone and camp to own a server.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

Quake 3 is my fav game of all time i think.

I remember having it on Dreamcast and PC.. and on certain servers you could play console vs pc... in which i did both.

It was hell of alot of fun.


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Quake 3 is my fav game of all time i think.
> 
> I remember having it on Dreamcast and PC.. and on certain servers you could play console vs pc... in which i did both.
> 
> It was hell of alot of fun.



If they are promoting console gaming then they should come forward with these types of servers (Console v/s PCs).

And I am sure PC gamers will Kick  Console owners cleanly.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

Back in the dreamcast days the console had broad band, kb/mouse support. it was a pretty even playing field. some of the controller users were top players.

and a simple dedicated server setup on a home pc would host a console vs pc experience.

I met many cool people in those days.

there were 3-4 of us that played there religiously and sometimes we were the only ones and it was fun because we were cool with the server admin and we'd hang out all night just waiting for people to join so we could play map 19 and the instagib mod. one shot one kill. was incredibly fun. map 19 best map ever.


I want a DREAMCAST again!









> Dreamcast
> Quake III Arena was released for the Sega Dreamcast (ported by Raster Productions and released by Sega) in 2000 and featured 4 player online play versus Dreamcast and PC gamers. It is often considered one of the best PC to console ports of its time due to its smooth frame rate and online play.[17] There are still communities that play this version online on the remaining dedicated servers running patch version 1.16n and the required map pack.[18]


----------



## caleb (Nov 2, 2009)

*best PC to console ports *


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw this on another forum:

Monitoring of number of downloads of the leaked Xbox 360 version
http://www.scribd.com/doc/21995318/Modern-Warfare-2-XBOX-360-Pirated-Downloads-Tally-Projection

Over 67000 currently downloading and many thousand more already download. All this in 24h and only from *2* of the top 5 torrent sites.

But only PC gamers pirate, right?  IW are really such a bunch of f**ktards.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 2, 2009)

thats 67k on 360 that most likely will skip purchase and probbaly 75% of the names on the petition will skip too. and iw will still make a gooche load of loot.

and what is ms gonna do, ban all those users? and potentially dump future revenue into the recycle bin?


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh and did I say that that was posted on the IW forums and promptly DELETED? Even though it broke no rules 
They were just protecting their poor loyal shee...er... fans from the horrible trut...err... lies, yes, that's it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

How funny would it be if they just didn't release it on PC. Knowing they'd lose more money than gain at this point.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Quake 3 is my fav game of all time i think.
> 
> I remember having it on Dreamcast and PC.. and on certain servers you could play console vs pc... in which i did both.
> 
> It was hell of alot of fun.



I am actually playing Q4 again for about the 10th time. Just once in awhile, 
but I really like that game. Great graphics and game play for its generation.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 2, 2009)

One of the best multiplayer i ever seen is also my first game Medal of Honor Allied Assault. The same quality level as call of duty series.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Back in the dreamcast days the console had broad band, kb/mouse support. it was a pretty even playing field. some of the controller users were top players.
> 
> and a simple dedicated server setup on a home pc would host a console vs pc experience.
> 
> ...



This game stole a chunk of my teenhood, a big chunk. oh man i miss it 

I miss playing my dreamcast religously too.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

(console) review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoBlZzSzx_A


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Saw this on another forum:
> 
> Monitoring of number of downloads of the leaked Xbox 360 version
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/21995318/Modern-Warfare-2-XBOX-360-Pirated-Downloads-Tally-Projection
> ...



Well. Remember its not that other ports don't pirate its that other ports are controlled better. Your console can get banned from playing games online anymore if your cought. With PC's it's just harder to control, I'd say Pirates/crackers/hackers know there way with work arounds on the PC more than console.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

You want to know how IW.NET is going to be?

Watch 0:11 to 0:20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9BrjFFmTag


Plus the lag, of course.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy crap thats a lot of motion blur


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 2, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Holy crap thats a lot of motion blur



Maybe it's to hide the lag


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

Your probably right haha Infinity Fail should be there new name


----------



## dir_d (Nov 2, 2009)

Damnit the game looks so damn fun but i refuse to play with all that lag and shit i will ragequit. Im so mad at them killing competitive gaming like that.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

figured i'd make this just because i thought it would be funny.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 3, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> You want to know how IW.NET is going to be?
> 
> Watch 0:11 to 0:20
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9BrjFFmTag
> ...



Got another link? Video is gone because of copyright.:shadedshu


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 3, 2009)

"Spoilers" about the SP. Actually they're not really spoilers since the trailers said more.

http://www.modacity.net/forums/showthread.php?p=481644#post481644



Conclusion: The action is great, the story is s**t and pointless


----------



## mickyching (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
My Favourite game is CALL OF DUTY.

I have played so many games But I like the most are FIFA, Call Of Duty, NFS most wanted and NFS Underground. Ofcourse Counter Strike too.

My favourite is CALL OF DUTY. 
Amazing graphics and too interesting stages!!!


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm kinda pissed to hear about the lack of dedicated servers for the PC community, due to dev control . . .

That's what makes MP on a PC so much more memorable, IMO, it gives us flexibility and has been what has made the MP PC community so strong . . . we can pick servers based on what we want to deal with, not being forced into a server that their code says is right for us.

There's nothing like demoting the PC MP to the same level of the consoles . . . it's bad enough the PC version isn't being given any kind of special edition, and it already feels like they're only releasing a PC version "because they have too."  

I'm thinking, though, due to this little turn of events - I'll be holding off on MW2 until it's in the bargain bin.  Another dev brushing off the PC community, IMHO.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 3, 2009)

Im not buying it till its 30 dollars or if they atleast make it like so many other games that have both matchmaking and dedicated servers.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2009)

Modern Warfare was amazing, but part 2 has raised the bar.  I dont want to spoil anything for anyone so I wont mention anything about the storyline other than its epic (just like CoD4)

Im only on the 3rd mission and already its possibly THE best (or very nearly the best) game Ive ever played!



entropy13 said:


> Conclusion: The action is great, the story is s**t and pointless



You couldnt be more wrong


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 3, 2009)

myeh, i will try it when its cheaper
$30 or so


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 3, 2009)

Airport level is going to be Awsum, i finally found some footage of it that hasnt been taken off the net 
http://modernwarfare2forums.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=8530#p8514
I can't wait!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 3, 2009)

Like i said, they don't care whether you buy it or not. They WILL make tons of cash of it.

It has already broken Gamestop's preorder record:http://www.gamespot.com/news/6238659.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;1



> Activision and Infinity Ward's anticipated military FPS becomes most anticipated game in specialty retailer's history.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 3, 2009)

^^ Preorders for Xbox and PS3


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 3, 2009)

No surprise there. And there's no point in stating the same thing over and over, yes we know it will sell shitloads of copies for the consoles, it's pretty bloody obvious.

Meh... COD is getting stupidly dumbed down anyway. A killstreak every one kill, tactical nuke, akimbo weapons, using shotguns/SMGs as secondary weapons without a perk, etc. Catering to the whining no skill noob masses.
And let's not forget ripping off mods from COD 4 without consent or acknowledgement to their creators.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 3, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Airport level is going to be Awsum, i finally found some footage of it that hasnt been taken off the net
> http://modernwarfare2forums.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=8530#p8514
> I can't wait!!



It is and your working for the terrorists (undercover) so you get to shoot civilians lol   Its mad when your playing it cos the terrorist guys are just mowing down everybody!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 3, 2009)

DaveK said:


> I can't wait to play the airport scene, it's going to be a simulation of real life, by pressing a trigger on my 360 control I will simulating a real life gun, just like a PS2 control was a gun simulation for the kid who was probably mentally challenged and played GTA and shot 2 police officers.
> 
> Do it with me, hold your control pads up, aim and fire! There you're now an expert with an AK47, it's exactly the same. Apparently...




You know what else is not mentioned by the Airport scene rants is when you play Multiplayer in almost every game you play, you are either the good guy or bad guy. Which myself I have never cared which one I am. Of course I play these to have fun and realize it is just a game. So that may exclude me from having an opinion in certain threads. Or in certain gaming enviroments.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Dedication To Dedicated Servers Earns EA At Least 60 Bucks*


----------



## KainXS (Nov 4, 2009)

friend of mine works at ebgames and got the game early since they got them in stock for pre orders today, im still waiting for him to tell me something about the game.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

KainXS said:


> friend of mine works at ebgames and got the game early since they got them in stock for pre orders today, im still waiting for him to tell me something about the game.



Here Ill save ya some time.

You start the game out killing innocent people. Then you get mad and do some kinda super james bond infiltration into a remote WTF ever. Discover some crazy ass plot as seen on "24". Bad things happen before you can stop it. Some more killing of innocent people. The good guys make a come back and win the bad guys good. Credits roll and your stuck with a shitty 500 ping multiplayer. 60 bucks wasted.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Here Ill save ya some time.
> 
> You start the game out killing innocent people. Then you get mad and do some kinda super james bond infiltration into a remote WTF ever. Discover some crazy ass plot as seen on "24". Bad things happen before you can stop it. Some more killing of innocent people. The good guys make a come back and win the bad guys good. Credits roll and your stuck with a shitty 500 ping multiplayer. 60 bucks wasted.



Why does that sound so familiar


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 4, 2009)

Seriously, without a good story line, this game is shit imo.
My friend got a leaked copy for the 360 and he said he loves it.
I think he's on crack  Poor storyline plus no dedicated servers? :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Seriously, without a good story line, this game is shit imo.
> My friend got a leaked copy for the 360 and he said he loves it.
> I think he's on crack  Poor storyline plus no dedicated servers? :shadedshu



bad storylines and no servers is par for the course on consoles. of course they'd think its great.


PC gamers just dont like being lowered to their level, their standards were already this low.


----------



## Anath (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea I was getting ready to say he loves it because it was geared toward that kind of gamer. people on crack.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> bad storylines and no servers is par for the course on consoles. of course they'd think its great.
> 
> 
> PC gamers just dont like being lowered to their level, their standards were already this low.



I am only hearing negative things about MW2, sadly.  Why take away our dedicated servers?  Hopefully there will be a mod for it to restore dedicated servers.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 4, 2009)

Read the transcript from that BestBuy chat with the IW dogs:

http://undead.mygameclan.com/blog.htm?a=&nid=3ED19F70-E91F-444A-B950-590F9152AE76

Basically they avoided all the big issues, game is a shitty straight port, max players per game is 18 and the PC version will have neither lean nor a console, and as such, no record feature.




> *Mackey-IW*
> IWNet matches players together based on several factors including ping and skill. After players are matched, the most suitable host is determined. That player hosts until they quit, at which time hosting responsibilities will normally migrate to another player without interrupting the match.





> *xxTex*
> Will IW.net require players to pay for downloadable content, updates or just to play the game?
> 
> *Vince-IW*
> no



No?



> *Mackey-IW*
> In response to the PC clan question: Private matches are a way for players to easily play with their friends and apply whatever House Rules they want. You can not kick players from Ranked matches. If language is a problem you can easily mute players.



Cool story bro. Can't kick troublemakers.



> *zach426*
> What was your guy's logic behind removing the lean feature for PC, a feature that was a mainstay from all of your previous call of duty titles?
> 
> *Mackey-IW*
> The game is not balanced for lean.



They keep spewing PR bs about balance and then this? :shadedshu



> *Vince-IW*
> No plans for a demo currently. We are still working on finishing the PC game right now (yes, I know... we need to get done!)



Isn't that nice!


----------



## Anath (Nov 4, 2009)

wow if you read that i would say about half of the questions are about dedicated server support. IW needs to get their shit together.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2009)

Anath said:


> wow if you read that i would say about half of the questions are about dedicated server support. IW needs to get their shit together.



after reading that, this game is f*cked.


*tactical nukes (25 kill streak) ends the round/game - what happens when you want a server on a time basis? it just ends? lame.

*players have no choice over who hosts. oh, great.

*players cannot be kicked from ranked matches

*no hardcore FFA/deathmatch mode (personally, i ONLY play hardcore!)


there is more, but i am too depressed over this failure to continue.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow. No lean. Also, they had to develop the IWNet to "improve the game".
9v9 to improve the game...don't think so. I like playing with a bunch of people.



> *maniac1969*
> Vince, there are 178,000 voices that say you need dedicated servers for the PC.  COD4 is the bigest online game in history!  Why in the world would you take away dedicated servers and change the whole MP experience for us?  And Mackey, the PC version with dedicated servers is already the best experience the way it is!
> 
> *Vince-IW*
> ...


:shadedshu


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> after reading that, this game is f*cked.
> 
> 
> *tactical nukes (25 kill streak) ends the round/game - what happens when you want a server on a time basis? it just ends? lame.
> ...



wait...no hardcore deathmatch....i am definitely not getting this game now...


----------



## Anath (Nov 4, 2009)

can i say arrrggg?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

Honestly I was planning on getting this game. But now finding out all this info, I just don't want to get it. When I watch some gameplay, it looks like a free game from like ijji. 

Can't wait for Bad Company 2!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 4, 2009)

Anath said:


> can i say arrrggg?



You can. And if that is hinting at something, I don't think the game is even worth doing that...


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

Buyig this game is as cool as the guy that dressed up as Hitler for halloween.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

does Hitler with a pineapple up his ass count


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

that's a different kind of Hitler isn't it? 

ok, buying this game is as cool as buying ...ummm .. used underwear?

I don't know.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

shevanel said:


> that's a different kind of Hitler isn't it?
> 
> ok, buying this game is as cool as buying ...ummm .. used underwear?
> 
> I don't know.



That's apparently pretty cool if you a Japanese man. http://www.snopes.com/risque/kinky/panties.asp


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

So i've heard...

Ok, used MENS underwear.



And WTF you doing with that link saved in your FAVS>>>>>>"!"!>


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

Now theres a winner...

Anyone wanna buy a pair 3 bucks?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

Do not offer items for sale in this area.. it is off topic. Please use the For sale and trade forum located HERE

don't forget pics


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

It's like a bad dream. Just when you think it can't get worse, it does! :shadedshu

I'd rather use a sand blaster to wipe my you-know-what than get this game. At this point, I'm just waiting for them to tell us that the game is actually just a movie and you don't get to play at all just watch a bunch of ai play and enjoy the show. 

Even 2D GTA and GTA2 will probably be more fun than this and I only ever played the demo!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Do not offer items for sale in this area.. it is off topic. Please use the For sale and trade forum located HERE
> 
> don't forget pics



So tempting...


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd rather step on my dick than pay $60 for this crap.


----------



## Afterburner (Nov 4, 2009)

Just wanted to comment... I am very new here... But not other forums and gaming... My KDR on Ranked servers is above 4x1.... Blah blah blah (Slaps self in face)....

This is the most frustrated I have ever been in regards to a game. After all... it is just a game... I guess for me it is the fact that I suffered through the "Non" IW COD's and always loved the IW versions... And every year I build about 5 systems with gaming and benching in mind. 

For IW to come out and do this..... I can only relate to it as if I was being forced to watch a thief steal my ride and bash it up, and have no way to stop it....

I have been building systems since 1987... This is the angriest I have been, ever, towards a silly game...

R.I.P. IW.....


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

shevanel said:


> So i've heard...
> 
> Ok, used MENS underwear.
> 
> ...



Wasn't in my favs. I read the blog of someone that's currently living in Japan, and he mentioned it before. Google took care of the rest.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

> xxTex
> Will IW.net require players to pay for downloadable content, updates or just to play the game?
> 
> Vince-IW
> no



WTF!? What's the point then?! 

Did their marketing department make this game? No offense to anyone, but I thought nVidia's marketing department was bad.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Wasn't in my favs. I read the blog of someone that's currently living in Japan, and he mentioned it before. Google took care of the rest.



i know man i was just messin with ya


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 4, 2009)

Reading that chat log is painful. They would have been better off to answer every question with "Hi. My name is Frank" instead of the statements they gave to questions instead of answers.

I see a good political career in their future.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2009)

I cant believe all you guys are slating the game before youve played it!  Im playing it right now and it is outstanding.  I know you PC gamers are pissed off about not having dedicated servers (which is pretty lame) but dont let that put you off this amazing title.

PS: whats all this about a poor storyline?  The story is gripping just like the one in CoD 4.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 4, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I cant believe all you guys are slating the game before youve played it!  Im playing it right now and it is outstanding.  I know you PC gamers are pissed off about not having dedicated servers (which is pretty lame) but dont let that put you off this amazing title.



There is NOTHING amazing about playing with lag, about playing with random people all the time, about playing without OPTIONS.


I don't expect a console gamer to understand what it is to lose dedicated servers.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> There is NOTHING amazing about playing with lag, about playing with random people all the time, about playing without OPTIONS.
> 
> 
> I don't expect a console gamer to understand what it is to lose dedicated servers.



F*ck you, I was a PC gamer for years so I know the score!

Im defending the SP campaign............not the MP, because no dedicated servers is ridiculous.

(I agree that PC gamers are getting royally shafted with this title)


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 4, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I cant believe all you guys are slating the game before youve played it!  Im playing it right now and it is outstanding.  I know you PC gamers are pissed off about not having dedicated servers (which is pretty lame) but dont let that put you off this amazing title.
> 
> PS: whats all this about a poor storyline?  The story is gripping just like the one in CoD 4.




Poor storyline? So you think you're going after Makarov and thwarting his evil plans? 



Spoiler



No, you just go to a globetrotting country trip killing terrorists, and you'll never know why they're fighting, where the masterminds are (especially Makarov), and what are their ultimate aims (i.e. what now after DC is blown up?).


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2009)

To me, a PC and Console gamer, I'm not as pissed at the that they crapped PC gaming. I'm pissed for the fact on HOW they did it... To me, no matter how GREAT the story line is, if a company is going to be that way.. Then I for one will not want to get the game.. 

If Naughty Dog was going to be that way towards the fans of Uncharted 2, I would of been the exact same way I am now. But, they aren't. Even listened to the people once they saw in the demo something was wrong.. Yes.. It may have been ONE system that Uncharted 2 was on.. But the Developer an Publisher was with it for not themselves but for the people..

What I am getting at is this.. If a company just doesn't give hoot for who their giving the game to.. Then, to me, their a poor company that is in it for the money.. And guess what? I'll be one that makes sure they don't get my money worth... 

They could of easily done what mostly all "PORTS" do when they come to the PC... Delay the launch so they can give the "PC" gamer what they want... You never know.. Their could be a few thousand people out that that has never played a single campaign of Modern Warfare/World At War, due to the fact it has a Multiplayer effect to it..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Poor storyline? So you think you're going after Makarov and thwarting his evil plans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its easy. They all go out to Dariy Queen for a job well done.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2009)

Im not going to look at any spoilers because unlike some people I actually like surprises while Im playing the game :shadedshu

ie, Ive just rescued someone who was meant to be dead.........but Im sure you already know who Im talking about...so wheres the fun?


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 4, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You never know.. Their could be a few thousand people out that that has never played a single campaign of Modern Warfare/World At War, due to the fact it has a Multiplayer effect to it..



I'm one of those


----------



## iDash (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh MY it gets better---

Here is a recent Q&A session with Infinity Ward about the PC version of Modern Warfare 2.
With the new IW.net, how many players can it support at one time with each server set-up, 8 vs 8, 12 vs 12, 16 vs 16, and how much bandwidth are we talking about per player basis, Upload and Download?

Mackey-IW
The max number of players on all platforms are 1v1 through 9v9. This is the number of players we focused on when we were balancing map size, perks, classes, challenges, etc.

Is there lean in PC multiplayer.

Vince-IW
No.

you said IWnet was created to help stop piracy, what do you say about the Xbox 360 version leaked and shared on torrent sites?

Vince-IW
IWnet was designed to make the MP experience on PC easier and more balanced.

Vince-IW
No plans for a demo currently. We are still working on finishing the PC game right now (yes, I know... we need to get done!)
Also of note are the following:
• No "/record" feature
• IW knows about the petition
• Response to the petition is "All I can say is that we changed it to make it a better and easier experience. Also, not all of the names on that list are legit. " Yes, the wink was indeed used in the response.
• The change from 16v16 to 9v9 was made because 9v9 is more balanced and the gameplay was designed with a 9v9 balance in mind
The full list of Q&A can be found at the Infinity Ward forums. Other topics center around DLC on the PC (no comment was really given one way or another on if there will be a fee for PC DLC), clan issues, cheaters, and more.


*FAIL-  If U dont Boycott this PC COD-MW2,  Your NUTS!*

More Negatives
9x9, small maps, 
No Console-






 the exact opposite of this former COD_UO Base Assault Guy , HERE , wanted


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 4, 2009)

You're a little late, that's old news now.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah man, after no dedicated servers i saw this coming.....


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like I'm sticking with MP on MW1.
Until they take those servers down...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 4, 2009)

well i am pretty annoyed with the whole no dedicated server too but reducing to 9v9? thats abit silly although from what i heard in real army squad or whatever when your out on the field its normally a 3-4 man team. I can't remember if i'm right but if i'm wrong i'm sorry but if i am right then its okayish. I'm pretty sure not a lot of people will enjoy it be 9v9 match though even on the console versions


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well i am pretty annoyed with the whole no dedicated server too but reducing to 9v9? thats abit silly although from what i heard in real army squad or whatever when your out on the field its normally a 3-4 man team. I can't remember if i'm right but if i'm wrong i'm sorry but if i am right then its okayish. I'm pretty sure not a lot of people will enjoy it be 9v9 match though even on the console versions



Who in the F#@K left the barn door open?!

32 player minimum levels or GTFO!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2009)

The best thing to do is boycott the PC version, that will teach them!  Teach them that its better to concentrate on the console market


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 4, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The best thing to do is boycott the PC version, that will teach them!  Teach them that its better to concentrate on the console market



Good riddance, we don't need that dumbed down console crap anyway. We'll stick to games where we actually need skill to win.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Good riddance, we don't need that dumbed down console crap anyway. We'll stick to games where we actually need skill to win.



lol, you dont need skill to win online on a console?  Get over yourself m8!  My lads 7 years old and I bet he would show you some skill on CoD W@W on XBOX LIVE.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 4, 2009)

I play call of duty on hardcore both waw and 4, because that it a lot harder than regular.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 4, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> lol, you dont need skill to win online on a console?  Get over yourself m8!  My lads 7 years old and I bet he would show you some skill on CoD W@W on XBOX LIVE.



Uh uh... playing with auto-aim and huge hitboxes is real skill


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 4, 2009)

i have noticed gaming is easier in general on a console then pc dont no why maybe the controlls are different well obviously they are but i mean things like auto aim etc

EDIT:rpsgc beat me to it lol


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 4, 2009)

Console FPSes are easier to play since they all incorporate auto-aim and the targets usually have large hitboxes because of the controller. The only exception to this is certain PS3 FPses like UT3 and the Resistance series that allow you to use the keyboard and mouse (and because of that automatically disable auto-aiming and normalize hitboxes).


----------



## Wile E (Nov 4, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> F*ck you, I was a PC gamer for years so I know the score!
> 
> Im defending the SP campaign............not the MP, because no dedicated servers is ridiculous.
> 
> (I agree that PC gamers are getting royally shafted with this title)



SP campaign isn't worth $60 unless it's 12 hours of gameplay or more.

IW can keep their console oriented shit on the consoles. I, for one, will not ever buy another IW title until they get their shit straight.

Console FPS are shit, period.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 4, 2009)

All right guys.. let's not go into a Console vs PC slant of things... 


Wile E is right on all aspects of his first sentence.. $60 for a SP that is going to be 6h... It's not worth it for someone to play.. Yes, they may give "SO" play... But, still.. Story that isn't going to be worth more then a day's play..

 I've all ways had this general thumb when it came to me picking RPG's.. If the game play can't last more then 40h, or allow me to go about lvl 50 on my stats.. Not worth my time.. And, I've lost a few games that where "great" titles.. But, it just doesn't give me that "want" to go and spend the amount of money for it..


 A PC gamer is a whole lot different then a Console gamer.. We have been given the ability to see the game for "what it can be" to where as the console gets.. "what they can give".... To shunt us, pc gamers, on aspects that are a total must for a game to be "multiplayer" is not something that we are going to take lightly... Myself... After buying COD: MW & COD:WAW for both my PC and console, at full price, I can say that IW hasn't given me any reason what so ever to want to do that again.. Yes, I may not be a person that "doesn't" play "multiplayer"... But, I will not support a game that I couldn't even watch the first lvl due to what they have done to it... 

As this all being... IMHO.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

I want Bad Company 2 now! Screw MW2.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 4, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I want Bad Company 2 now! Screw MW2.



bring on bad company 2  

lets hope EA/DICE play it safe   unlike IW :shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Console FPS are shit, period.



Thats just your opinion, it doesnt make it right.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats just your opinion, it doesn't make it right.



No, no. Hes right. Console FPS are in fact shit. Its in the next National Geographic.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 4, 2009)

Ive only liked one console FPS and that was Golden Eye...Only one i will ever play


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No, no. Hes right. Console FPS are in fact shit. Its in the next National Geographic.



Good job I dont read it then


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 4, 2009)

Well sales are looking great for Infinity Ward based on Pre Orders. Largest Pre Ordered game claim retail stores.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 5, 2009)

Is that pre-order for PC or Xbawx?


----------



## shevanel (Nov 5, 2009)

They (console fps) suck because theyre so limited in the things you can do.

And they will sell alot of this game because console guys will drool over it and think it's the greatest game on earth whilst strafing their nuts @ 288ms

just my opinion.

i'd rather ping under 90 and have 2 guns to choose from and play n black n white than have a @great game@ that i can never ping better than 175


----------



## Muhad (Nov 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> All right guys.. let's not go into a Console vs PC slant of things...
> 
> 
> Wile E is right on all aspects of his first sentence.. $60 for a SP that is going to be 6h... It's not worth it for someone to play.. Yes, they may give "SO" play... But, still.. Story that isn't going to be worth more then a day's play..
> ...




I approve of this post!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Is that pre-order for PC or Xbawx?



TBH, I really don't know, Both maybe.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2009)

Bring on BC2


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> SP campaign isn't worth $60 unless it's 12 hours of gameplay or more.
> 
> IW can keep their console oriented shit on the consoles. I, for one, will not ever buy another IW title until they get their shit straight.
> 
> Console FPS are shit, period.





I gotta agree.

I'm willing to purchase this title simply for the SP campaign . . . but not until it's sitting in the bargain bin and priced somewhere between $5 and $15 . . . at least at that point, IW won't be making a penny on the sale.

Now, if we had ded servers, then yeah, I'd buy it.  Otherwise, this title isn't worth my time.

I can sum it up like so:

*Screw you, IW!*


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 5, 2009)

I actually shouldn't have put in the spoilers since I don't actually spoil anything there. Makarov's been introduced before already. All I said were questions, like will you even know why they're fighting? Would you even know why you're fighting? Would you even know where Makarov is?

In MW those questions were easily answered. 1) There was still a civil war going on, and you're spending most of your time in their own country. 2) You'd prefer (well the West prefers) the Ultranationalists don't win the civil war in Russia. 3) Well Zakhaev was in Russia most of the time, you even saw him in the Middle East.

Anyway if IW leaves the PC market, then good riddance. Just supply and demand at work. There'll always be new companies going in anyway, and publishers as big as EA can help smaller developers like DICE to keep it cross-platform.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> SP campaign isn't worth $60 unless it's 12 hours of gameplay or more.
> 
> IW can keep their console oriented shit on the consoles. I, for one, will not ever buy another IW title until they get their shit straight.
> 
> Console FPS are shit, period.



I was gonna say some console FPS are at least good, like: Halo, but then I realized that Halo is better on PC...


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

As most of my friends would tell you, I am a total COD fanatic. I own every one, and MW2 was a sure buy... I was pretty much a walking COD advertisement.... until the dreaded announcement...

This is like a huge kick in the face to a long time COD fan... IW can claim it is to "improve the experience" all they like, but if we wanted a console experience, we would buy it for the console. Every argument they make is hollow and even insulting, like they are sticking their fingers in there ears and singing "we can't hear you PC users".

Buying this game for PC is voting for more like it, and there is no way I will support this move...

This is from a live chat with some IW devs (put on by Best Buy):



> Moriarte: Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version?
> Mackey-IW: No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings.



So, in other words, yes.... yes it is...


----------



## SirJangly (Nov 5, 2009)

Mouse control, in game text chat, and graphical customization?

Praise the Lord! I am surprised they did not take that away, either!


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 5, 2009)

They only took to themselves to remove the evils of temptation by way of the console! How dare they, peasants, even think to tamper with this divine work known to man as Modern Warfare 2?
HOW DARE THEY!! It should be interpreted as the divine scholars of IW wished it to be, their way must be respected and enforced. No free will allowed.


Thou shalt not customise! Thou shalt play ye game as we command you to, as we wanted it too!


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe everyone should stop complaining about the game until it is actually released. I mean, I know there are all sorts of complaints but maybe we should hold off until it is actually released.

It is frustrating to think that so many people will pirate this because of all the complaints people have. Unfortunatly Infinity Ward really doesn't seem too concerned with PC gamers as I am pretty sure they have us all tagged as pirates anyway. It is not really fair but I would imagine that this will be the last PC release IW does. 

My 2cents. Flame away haha, this game is already in my steam account waiting for the pre-load to start.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Maybe everyone should stob complaining about the game until it is actually released. I mean I know there are all sorts of complaints but maybe we should hold off until it is actually released.
> 
> It is frustrating to think that so many people will pirate this because of all the complaints people have. Unfortunatly Infinity Ward really doesn't seem too concerned with PC gamers as I am pretty sure they have us all tagged as pirates anyway. It is not really fair but I would imagine that this will be the last PC release IW does.
> 
> My 2cents. Flame away haha, this game is already in my steam account waiting for the pre-load to start.



I agree.  

I completed it yesterday.  The SP campaign isnt very long, but its very good.  I havent tried the MP yet because I hear that IW are resetting the leaderboards at midnight 9th November anyway.

IW have shot themselves in the foot on this one because 90% of PC gamers will just pirate the game to play the SP and leave the MP well alone.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 5, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well i am pretty annoyed with the whole no dedicated server too but reducing to 9v9? thats abit silly although from what i heard in real army squad or whatever when your out on the field its normally a 3-4 man team. I can't remember if i'm right but if i'm wrong i'm sorry but if i am right then its okayish. I'm pretty sure not a lot of people will enjoy it be 9v9 match though even on the console versions



The British Army tactical model is based on 8 - 10 man infantry sections...... each section has:

A Commander (Corporal)
Second in Command  - (Lance Corporal)
Fire Support team (Gunner) - ( a Lance Corporal and Private)
Radioman
3 - 5 Team members (number dependant on task)

Under Normal circumstances, each Platoon would have 4 sections, each Company would have 4 platoons, 1 of those being support and 3 rifle platoons, each Infantry Battalion would have 5 Companies, thats 1 Support, 1 recce (or heavy weapons dependant on specific role) and 3 rifle.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> The British Army tactical model is based on 8 - 10 man infantry sections...... each section has:
> 
> A Commander (Corporal)
> Second in Command  - (Lance Corporal)
> ...



Cool.  I think smaller teams in MP can be more fun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2009)

IW started to lose me when they took out the vehicles. Now they have recycled the same damn graphic engine for 4 games in a row. I was willing to maybe even over look that along with the dedicated server thing until I saw that scene in the airport. There was just no need for that. No need at all.


----------



## Afterburner (Nov 5, 2009)

My goodness... Just think... If they had just matched MW1 options...... Sorry it is Xbox... But this is a great clip!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=429l13dS6kQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Binge (Nov 5, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats just your opinion, it doesnt make it right.





TheMailMan78 said:


> No, no. Hes right. Console FPS are in fact shit. Its in the next National Geographic.



I've heard similar.  In fact console shooters are farmed/cultivated from the poo of domesticated sloths.

Console shooters are sh!t.  I don't care how much Kid A likes his XBox360 it can't deliver even a fraction of the quality a PC shooter farts out in a fit of indigestion.  I'm not even talking about graphical quality.  There's bound to be more people, especially on this forum, who weren't born yesterday.  What I mean to say is there are proven ways to play games at a level where the skill and imagination of the player can take hold completely.  There's no way in hell a crappily designed gaming pad would give you the most control over your game.  In pro tournaments there's always the preffered controller to fit the job.  Fighters use Arcade Sticks, Shooters use Mouse and KB/KB variant, and even RTS use Mouse and Keyboard.  If there was a tournament level competition that sponsored Action Adventure games like Legend of Zelda or Banjo-Kazooie then you would finally get the most use out of your thumbsticks and shallow, poorly responsive, buttons.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

They made the trailer bad ass though. I think they are aiming at the black audience. Not trying to be raciest or anything.

http://ps3.qj.net/Modern-Warfare-2-...ations-Slim-Shady-and-space-/pg/49/aid/135706


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

SirJangly said:


> Mouse control, in game text chat, and graphical customization?
> 
> Praise the Lord! I am surprised they did not take that away, either!



Knock on wood.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Knock on wood.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2009)

We need to get someone to make a plug-in that disables all that!  have the readme state it's from IW


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> We need to get someone to make a plug-in that disables all that!  have the readme state it's from IW



Yes, it is to "improve the user's experience!"...


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 5, 2009)

*PC Modern Warfare 2: it's much worse than you thought*

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/11/pc-modern-warfare-2-its-much-worse-than-you-thought.ars

Read it and digg it.


----------



## rampage (Nov 5, 2009)

with all the stuff we know im still not 100% writing off Mw2, the 9v9 dose suck i just hope our net in australia will keep up with our crapy uploads adsl1 is anywhere from 12.5kp > 32kb up ..  thats it


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow... taking it to where it's a DIRECT console port.. That's something else... 


our goal is to ban hackers.. Yeah, after they've screwed everyone with their cheats...


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 5, 2009)

FUCK YOU INFINITY WARD/
FUCK YOU.

who's sticking to CoD: MW and WaW?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 5, 2009)

:shadedshu


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 5, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> http://i36.tinypic.com/2uf7sro.jpg
> 
> :shadedshu



hence why we should all stick to CoD4


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 5, 2009)

I know I'll probably get flamed for this, but I read the latest info out on rpscg's link and I still am getting it. Actually already did, just waiting.
I don't know how to tweak and hack and all that crap so the closer some one is to having the same abilities as me the better. More then 9 per team is crazy as hell too. I have gone onto Dedicated servers where I ate guys up and was called a hacker because I was better. Now that is annoying as hell when I don't have a clue on how to do any of that. I do realize to play against some one in my own home now I will have to have 2 copies of the damn game. I don't like that, but it'll make up for that in other ways. The folks that have played it so far are giving it great reviews on Console and PC.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> hence why we should all stick to CoD4



Yeah as my friend has to keep telling me, there is no lack of good FPS, and even COD games for pc.

I hope mw2 fails on PC, I really do...



boise49ers said:


> The folks that have played it so far are giving it great reviews on Console and PC.



Who are they playing multilayer with on the PC?


----------



## rampage (Nov 5, 2009)

i can see a MW2 mod for MW1 comming soon, copy the maps weapons ect


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 5, 2009)

rampage said:


> i can see a MW2 mod for MW1 comming soon, copy the maps weapons ect



That would be awesome.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 5, 2009)

rampage said:


> i can see a MW2 mod for MW1 comming soon, copy the maps weapons ect



Hmm... Just like they [IW] ripped off some COD 4 mods and used their ideas/concepts without permission or acknowledgement


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> That would be awesome.



++


----------



## RevengE (Nov 5, 2009)

Im prolly sticking to Cod4 for awhile. I will wait until I hear how good or bad it is. Lately all these hyped games have no lived up to what I expect. We will see.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 5, 2009)

RevengE said:


> Im prolly sticking to Cod4 for awhile. I will wait until I hear how good or bad it is. Lately all these hyped games have no lived up to what I expect. We will see.



I have been waiting for Borderlands for months, and it has lived up to my expectations almost entirely. Give it a try if you are even a little interested. 

If you like FPS and guns, you will probably like it.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 5, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I have been waiting for Borderlands for months, and it has lived up to my expectations almost entirely. Give it a try if you are even a little interested.
> 
> If you like FPS and guns, you will probably like it.



I looked into Borderlands as well. I heard it was great from some people and just okay from others. You just have to play it yourself and find out I guess


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 5, 2009)

I still want to get MW2 to continue the story. But 6 hours for $60 is a disappointment.


----------



## RevengE (Nov 5, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I still want to get MW2 to continue the story. But 6 hours for $60 is a disappointment.



Wow only 6 hours long?


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 5, 2009)

$10 bucks a hour.. Sounds like I could do the following for 6h better fun.

Baters Box
Go-cart
Mini-Gulf 
Pool
Strip Club (maybe a 3h sit, but still be about the same)



..... The list can go on... & on....

Yeah revenge, look a few pages back.. we link to an article that shows them [IW] defending the fact it's only a 6h SP game


----------



## RevengE (Nov 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> $10 bucks a hour.. Sounds like I could do the following for 6h better fun.
> 
> Baters Box
> Go-cart
> ...


+1 WIN


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 5, 2009)

After reading articles and forums posts I think this is a sad day on all fronts.


If you have a console I see no reason to purchase the PC version. 

One question I would love to ask: 
Will cross-platform(PC,xbox,ps3) players be able to play with each other? 

If the answer is NO and they will all be segregated that's just another kick in the teeth for the PC version as you will have all PC users on their own data base just compounding the lack thereof to handle cheaters since VAC would only handle it, laugh. 

On the other hand having no cross platform playing ability further protects the console players from coming across the PC downfall mentioned above. 


Considering all of the above mentioned, and things read to date relating to the lack of features within MW2. You'd figure with such a downed game, drastically reduced ability to alter settings/features the game on PC would force consistency checks within VAC and make it so no files can be modded/altered to even log in and play boot the game. I'm not to hopeful regarding the above even though it's almost 2010 and this game has stripped most of the things that could cause trouble relating to PC versions of games I doubt it will be implemented.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 5, 2009)

RevengE said:


> Wow only 6 hours long?



Yep, they stated it was going to be as long as the first.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 5, 2009)

Afterburner said:


> My goodness... Just think... If they had just matched MW1 options...... Sorry it is Xbox... But this is a great clip!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=429l13dS6kQ&feature=player_embedded



Good trailer.........but the actual game has loads of epic bits


----------



## iDash (Nov 5, 2009)

*COD -17*


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 5, 2009)

There is an full demo, it's just not legal.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 5, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> There is an full demo, it's just not legal.



rofl


----------



## vega22 (Nov 5, 2009)

my money is on that free demo being much more popular than the retail game as mp will be sh@ and sp will work with a crak.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 5, 2009)

marsey99 said:


> my money is on that free demo being much more popular than the retail game as mp will be sh@ and sp will work with a crak.



+1
Amen to that
this game will be pirated so badly i reckon.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 5, 2009)

I just played it at my friends house who works at eb, beat it in 2 and a half hours and all I can say about the single player is meh, its like the first mw but has those little ingame movies everywhere.


----------



## DaveK (Nov 5, 2009)

A few posts back, again with the absolute shit that console games online require no skill. Just because they're easier than PC it doesn't mean they require no skill.

By that logic, my mam, who isn't a gamer, would be able to pick up the game first time, go online and get MVP of a match, just like me? I have the feeling that wouldn't happen. But if it requires no skill, ANYONE could get MVP and play well and not need to practice to get good at it.


----------



## i789 (Nov 5, 2009)

Since they are going to make loads of money from consoles, I guess they just dont care about PC platform anymore. This game now is more like an official console port with keyboard and mouse


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Who are they playing multilayer with on the PC?



While this is a great question I have no answer for it. It also points out that neither do the people who are so convinced that it is going to totally suck.As I pointed out I don't play in clans or tweak the game in any way so this doesn't mean it going to suck for everybody.I agree for those of you that do, it will limit you and at the same time put your abilities on a more level playing field with the rest of us. Maybe I'm wrong, but I'll find out soon enough and draw my own conclussion.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

DaveK said:


> A few posts back, again with the absolute shit that console games online require no skill. Just because they're easier than PC it doesn't mean they require no skill.
> 
> By that logic, my mam, who isn't a gamer, would be able to pick up the game first time, go online and get MVP of a match, just like me? I have the feeling that wouldn't happen. But if it requires no skill, ANYONE could get MVP and play well and not need to practice to get good at it.


I hear that. I can't get the controllers down enough to even get thru a level on single player. My son can go to a MP server and have about a 10 or 15 to one kill ratio. I have zero skill on Console , but hold my own on mouse/keyboard for an old fart any way.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 6, 2009)

i personally think console FPS is way harder than PC


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 6, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> While this is a great question I have no answer for it. It also points out that neither do the people who are so convinced that it is going to totally suck.As I pointed out I don't play in clans or tweak the game in any way so this doesn't mean it going to suck for everybody.I agree for those of you that do, it will limit you and at the same time put your abilities on a more level playing field with the rest of us. Maybe I'm wrong, but I'll find out soon enough and draw my own conclussion.



We don't have the answer to who the reviewers are playing online with? Erm.... I think we do....

Do you know what a level playing field is? It is when everyone is given the same opportunity to win. The only thing that makes the playing field non-level is when someone cheats, which I'm sure will happen more often now that there will be no server admins.

Also, death streaks are not making it "a level playing field". It is the equivalent of giving the crappy players in the football game shoes that make you run faster. That's not level....


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://pc.ign.com/articles/104/1042836p1.html

OH man...read it please...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> http://pc.ign.com/articles/104/1042836p1.html
> 
> OH man...read it please...



Of course they don't care, like i have said before, The game is going to sell whether the PC gamers buy it or not. The game is so mainstream there's going to be grandmas buying it when it launches. That's what happened to Infinity Ward, they woke up and realized that they had one of the most popular franchises, and realized that means they can give us as little as possible for a premium $60 price tag across all platforms. Because they know at the end of the day, they can leave us hardcore fan base and still make TONS of profit without even lifting a finger.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Of course they don't care, like i have said before, The game is going to sell whether the PC gamers buy it or not. The game is so mainstream there's going to be grandmas buying it when it launches. That's what happened to Infinity Ward, they woke up and realized that they had one of the most popular franchises, and realized that means they can give us as little as possible for a premium $60 price tag across all platforms. Because they know at the end of the day, they can leave us hardcore fan base and still make TONS of profit without even lifting a finger.



$60? lucky shits.

we pay $90 to $120, and our dollars almost equal to yours these days...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 6, 2009)

Mussels said:


> $60? lucky shits.
> 
> we pay $90 to $120, and our dollars almost equal to yours these days...



lol thats sad.... for us to hear that your dollar is as much as ours. I think I'll end up moivng over there in the end while all hell breaks loose over here.

Just on the News Right now. Texas Military goes on rampage killing 12 ppl and injuring 31 ppl. Our own SWAT attacking innocent people, thats what we have come to.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 6, 2009)

Has anyone read this article about MW2 and the new IWNet system with VAC?

http://www.fourzerotwo.com/?p=745

I basically like what they are doing, BUT I would still like see the ability for the community to run dedicated servers. I don't think the best idea is to be thrown into a server where everyone is supposedly on the same skill level. I like playing against players better than I am.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> http://pc.ign.com/articles/104/1042836p1.html
> 
> OH man...read it please...



Read: We don't give a shit what the PC gamers think. It'll sell on consoles. That's all we care about.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 6, 2009)

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/11/pc-modern-warfare-2-its-much-worse-than-you-thought.ars



> *Moriarte: Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version?
> 
> Mackey-IW: No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings.*



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

RAGE, the only calming thought is choking the guys at IW to death.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh man text chat! I'm sold!  Someone should have asked them if they just modded the console version.

I wonder if the game will make popcorn for me. That would really improve the gameplay experience for me.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 6, 2009)

> *Moriarte: Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version?
> 
> Mackey-IW: No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings.*



*HOLY F***ING SH*T MW2 has MOUSE control! NO F***ING way! and you can adjust the graphics!!!!! Holy crap!!!! text IN GAME!!! OMFG- gaming will NEVER be the same.*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> *HOLY F***ING SH*T MW2 has MOUSE control! NO F***ING way! and you can adjust the graphics!!!!! Holy crap!!!! text IN GAME!!! OMFG- gaming will NEVER be the same.*



pffft, ID software already did that with quake. copycats.

BRB, gonna go get myself a geforce DDR and a THREE BUTTON MOUSE HELL YEAH


----------



## shevanel (Nov 6, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> i personally think console FPS is way harder than PC



that's because your trying to pinpoint your recticle onto someones face using your thumb on a joystick.. there is little precision. Some guys get really good with a controller, but TBH it's a pain in the ass for me.


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> *HOLY F***ING SH*T MW2 has MOUSE control! NO F***ING way! and you can adjust the graphics!!!!! Holy crap!!!! text IN GAME!!! OMFG- gaming will NEVER be the same.*



OMFG, DOES IT REALLY MATTER ANYMORE?!


----------



## GLD (Nov 6, 2009)

Look at the bright side of this. We won't have to worry about getting owned by the retarded, cowardly, low life, panty waste, cheaters that love taking it in the butt, as we won't be buying it for the MP.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 6, 2009)

is this game coming out next tuesday for PC?

i can't wait to see some #'s on sales.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2009)

shevanel said:


> is this game coming out next tuesday for PC?
> 
> i can't wait to see some #'s on sales.




probably really high, since most people wont be aware what kind of failure it is until they've taken it home


----------



## shevanel (Nov 6, 2009)

i could see a bunch of 15-18 year olds buying this for PC, but those of us that are from the old school and know what a dedicated server is (no offense to anyone young people here) surely know this is a nightmare for replay value/MP.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 6, 2009)

shevanel said:


> i could see a bunch of 15-18 year olds buying this for PC, but those of us that are from the old school and know what a dedicated server is (no offense to anyone young people here) surely know this is a nightmare for replay value/MP.



MW2 MP is just like re-visiting my youth, you know, 8 - 10 years ago when the best you could hope for was a handful of guys playing one of the very early Tom Clancy games off one guys 512k connection, I miss those days, you know...... when you pull the trigger and 11 seconds later the enemy falls to the ground dead


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

Impulse and GamersGate join D2D in their MW2 boycott
http://kotaku.com/5398259/online-retailers-refusing-to-sell-modern-warfare-2


----------



## audiotranceable (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I work at ebgames in Canada. I already prepared Xbox360/PS3/Guide book/Goggles boxes. Looks hot and can't wait to sell them at 12am with the midnight launch I mite pick one up if if the discount is worth it


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 6, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> MW2 MP is just like re-visiting my youth, you know, 8 - 10 years ago when the best you could hope for was a handful of guys playing one of the very early Tom Clancy games off one guys 512k connection, I miss those days, you know...... when you pull the trigger and 11 seconds later the enemy falls to the ground dead



I preferred it better playing on a 56k. Nothing like trying to tell everyone in the house not to pick up the phone because your friend(s) online. 

It should be a required experience for everyone. Go from that to DSL, man your world's never the same.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

GLD said:


> Look at the bright side of this. We won't have to worry about getting owned by the retarded, cowardly, low life, panty waste, cheaters that love taking it in the butt, as we won't be buying it for the MP.



Excuse me!  Ive never cheated


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 limited to 9 vs. 9 on PC*

Modern Warfare 2 limited to 9 vs. 9 on PC


> Poor PC gamers. First they hear the soul-crushing news that Modern Warfare 2 won't support dedicated servers, and now Infinity Ward has broken their hearts yet again. During a Best Buy online chat, the developer fired off a string of bad news, affirming a 9-vs-9 player limit, the inability to kick players from ranked matches and a lack of console commands. Ars Technica has laid out the full list of disappointments, if you've got the stomach for it.
> 
> We feel for those of you on the PC side, but largely because you haven't yet had your spirits broken like your console brethren. We don't even notice having our dreams shattered any more (in fact, truth be told, we think we're starting to like it).



SOURCE - http://www.joystiq.com/2009/11/05/modern-warfare-2-limited-to-9-vs-9-on-pc/

Terrible, what makes us pc gamers not be able to have more than 9v9 when consoles can?
BTW im only spreading the news not creating conflict. Everyone knows my stance on the situation.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

Picard FACEPALM

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 6, 2009)

console port!!!! all im going to say


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> console port!!!! all im going to say



Most likely, they know that some pc gamers own a console too so they are trying to get us to buy that version instead.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I guess I will never buy another activision game again


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not a fan of these games, but this is just retarded. I found this to be very funny:

"DudezTY: Since we cannot kick people in ranked matches, how will we stop hackers who get past VAC?
Mackey-IW: Our goal is to ban hackers from the game."

Also, it's not a port, obviously:

"Moriarte: Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version?
Mackey-IW: No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2009)

This has already been discussed in another thread.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

Frick said:


> I'm not a fan of these games, but this is just retarded. I found this to be very funny:
> 
> "DudezTY: Since we cannot kick people in ranked matches, how will we stop hackers who get past VAC?
> Mackey-IW: Our goal is to ban hackers from the game."
> ...



It is a port, ports can have graphical settings and most pc games have keyboard and mouse settings regardless if its a port, text chat in game was disabled for xbox 360 users BTW.

Thats off topic tho i think that 9v9 is ridiculous another reason why dedicated servers would be beneficial is that increased player numbers would be easy handle.

IW are trying to worm out of this big time.



TheMailMan78 said:


> This has already been discussed in another thread.



So the exact quote and site was used as news in another thread? If so then there is no need for this thread but i was giving news of the game. If its been discussed before you hit the report button or tell a mod not spam up the thread.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> It is a port, ports can have graphical settings and most pc games have keyboard and mouse settings regardless if its a port, text chat in game was disabled for xbox 360 users BTW.
> 
> Thats off topic tho i think that 9v9 is ridiculous another reason why dedicated servers would be beneficial is that increased player numbers would be easy handle.
> 
> ...



Calm down my angry little Scott. I was just giving you a heads up.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1623084&postcount=530


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

lack of console commands hmmmmn gets worse by the minute

oh and if your buying this for single player sadly i heard its not that long so for full price its not value for money


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

if a mod feels like closing this i can understand


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

*Bunny hoppers*



HookeyStreet said:


> Excuse me!  Ive never cheated


Man if there was a good way for game developers to catch and banned every one who bunny hops it would be the best thing ever done for MP FPS. I hate that crap more then anything else in gaming. What kills me is the guys that do it usually are really good any way and they still feel the need to totally ruin the realism of the game for every one. I do like hunting them though. Then you just wish it was real and you could put a bullet thru their fawking heads. Now I know all you stand up guys would never lower yourselves to do such a thing , Right ?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Man if there was a good way for game developers to catch and banned every one who bunny hops it would be the best thing ever done for MP FPS. I hate that crap more then anything else in gaming. What kills me is the guys that do it usually are really good any way and they still feel the need to totally ruin the realism of the game for every one. I do like hunting them though. Then you just wish it was real and you could put a bullet thru their fawking heads. Now I know all you stand up guys would never lower yourselves to do such a thing , Right ?



I feel the same way.  I never bunny hop and cant stand those that do


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lack of console commands hmmmmn gets worse by the minute
> 
> oh and if your buying this for single player sadly i heard its not that long so for full price its not value for money



It takes me awhile to beat games. Like Crysis took a month. I just sit periodically and play a level. Also if it is like COD 4 I have played that thru 3 times. Maybe they will add levels as we go  Ok so now we pay for great graphics and less game time. Sounds like everything else. 
Cereal for example. Pretty boxes and great commercials, but less product for more money. Seems to be the norm with everything. Like getting married. Great product when you buy it , but as we progress it costs more and more and you get less and less of it


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wabbit hunting*



HookeyStreet said:


> I feel the same way.  I never bunny hop and cant stand those that do


They should have their own servers. Then they can play Elmer 
Fudd all damn day and hunt each other. They could name the 
server Squewie Wabbits


----------



## Zehnsucht (Nov 6, 2009)

Bunny hopping is an art. Even more so is rocket jumping. 
Quake lay the foundation for quick paced twitch FPS's.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Bunny hopping is an art. Even more so is rocket jumping.
> Quake lay the foundation for quick paced twitch FPS's.



So is jerkin off , but save it for yourself and others that need to and leave those that don't have to alone.
You are just joking any way aren't you ? An Art


----------



## KainXS (Nov 6, 2009)

You know what, I don't even care anymore after playing the console version and seeing how boring it is, I can only genuinely say, and I know this is against the rules, that someone hack it to use a dedicated community run server and everyone pirate it, f*ck it, I don't even support piracy but this game is sh*t, paying for something you can't play whenever you want with laggy multiplayer and cheesy short single player that can be beat under 3 hours.


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> It takes me awhile to beat games. Like Crysis took a month. I just sit periodically and play a level. Also if it is like COD 4 I have played that thru 3 times. Maybe they will add levels as we go  Ok so now we pay for great graphics and less game time. Sounds like everything else.



How many hours did it take to finish them? That's one of the problems with modern gaming imo. Less content, better graphics.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 6, 2009)

beat the 360 version in a little over 2 hours last night at my friends house, . . . . . . multiplayer does lag, but it might be his 360 or internet I don't know.

the game is similar to a battlefield/ghost recon mix now though, its not like the old cod


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

Frick said:


> How many hours did it take to finish them? That's one of the problems with modern gaming imo. Less content, better graphics.


 To tell you the truth I have no idea. I'm pretty busy so it is a hit and miss as to the amount of time I get to sit at home in front of the computer. I get more time here at work, but I don't game here. COD 4 though I'd say after beating it the first run and getting used to the weapons systems takes a couple hours. Crysis I have never played again and that is one of the reasons. It was to long. Plus it is like Far Cry 2 , you can get lost at times if you aren't paying close attention.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

KainXS said:


> beat the 360 version in a little over 2 hours last night at my friends house, . . . . . . multiplayer does lag, but it might be his 360 or internet I don't know.
> 
> the game is similar to a battlefield/ghost recon mix now though, its not like the old cod



jesus christ that is bloody quick, if your saying it doesnt feel like COD then that also sucks


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

KainXS said:


> beat the 360 version in a little over 2 hours last night at my friends house, . . . . . . multiplayer does lag, but it might be his 360 or internet I don't know.
> 
> the game is similar to a battlefield/ghost recon mix now though, its not like the old cod



Your joking?  You must have been on the easiest setting and just ran thru it.



MilkyWay said:


> jesus christ that is bloody quick, if your saying it doesnt feel like COD then that also sucks



Dont worry, it does.  Its like CoD 4 mostly


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

KainXS said:


> You know what, I don't even care anymore after playing the console version and seeing how boring it is, I can only genuinely say, and I know this is against the rules, that someone hack it to use a dedicated community run server and everyone pirate it, f*ck it, I don't even support piracy but this game is sh*t, paying for something you can't play whenever you want with laggy multiplayer and cheesy short single player that can be beat under 3 hours.



9v9 on a pc is unacceptable, okay co op games like L4D YEAH 4 players but 9v9 is a bit shit

and if it lags then that is IW fault for having shitty player servers, what if they cant handle the connetion? the player that is then the whole server lags to hell for everyone


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2009)

KainXS said:


> beat the 360 version in a little over 2 hours last night at my friends house, . . . . . . multiplayer does lag, but it might be his 360 or internet I don't know.
> 
> the game is similar to a battlefield/ghost recon mix now though, its not like the old cod



I hope with steam running the MP if I understand correctly it won't be an issue as far as lag is concerned. 
I rarely get a laggy server thru steam. That is where my COD 4 game is through.
If this game isn't what I am hoping for I'll get over it. 
I spend this much on beer and snacks for Saturdays(college) and Sundays(nfl) watching football at home.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Your joking?  You must have been on the easiest setting and just ran thru it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry, it does.  Its like CoD 4 mostly



If its that fast on the easiest setting then you can bet its not much longer on a harder setting. Id rather spend £5 and go see a good movie at the cinema, movies last about 2 hours right?

TBH i liked COD 4 but i didnt like it as much as 1 and 2 so if its nothing like them then i probly wont like it much. I was a big hater of COD 4, yeah good game but it was monumentally over praised.

Hookey did you pay for the game by any chance?


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I hope with steam running the MP if I understand correctly it won't be an issue as far as lag is concerned.
> I rarely get a laggy server thru steam. That is where my COD 4 game is through.



What?!
Apples and oranges. Steam has nothing to do with it, you don't get lag because you're playing on dedicated servers


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> What?!
> Apples and oranges. Steam has nothing to do with it, you don't get lag because you're playing on dedicated servers



ano steam is just a distribution service, it doest host the servers just lets you buy the games


----------



## KainXS (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say its the equivalent of buying a condom that you can only wear at 9am to 9pm, sure you can use it between those times but its best used at night, no more sitting with my buds at night playing cod all night no more with beers, . . . . . .


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ano steam is just a distribution service, it doest host the servers just lets you buy the games



Come again?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Hookey did you pay for the game by any chance?



Honestly its a good game....but most will be put off by the MP 

I did, I cant say how, but I get most retail games early


----------



## KainXS (Nov 6, 2009)

You know what, thats a good idea boise, buy beer instead

works for me


----------



## mR Yellow (Nov 6, 2009)

60$ for 6 hours SP just ain't worth it.
I was planning on buying this title purely for the MP.

Now my hope rests in BF:BC2 and BF3.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Come again?



Steam doesnt make a game better it only offers the game for download, steam doesnt host servers or anything. Its like a catalogue kinda.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Steam doesnt make a game better it only offers the game for download, steam doesnt host servers or anything. Its like a catalogue kinda.



And that is different from what I said... how? 
I know very well what Steam is thank you.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> And that is different from what I said... how?
> I know very well what Steam is thank you.



i dont really understand why you said Come again? i thought you wanted me to explain it

i was actually in the first place agreeing to your reply to boise49ers who said steam makes it better for some reason


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i dont really understand why you said Come again?



I didn't understand what you said, must be that Scottish accent LOL 



OMGODSZZZ AND STUFFSSS *MW2 HAS 2 DVD*ZZZ SSSTUFFFS

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0165h8yl.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/2gwgz6a.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0164amsz.jpg

It was pay more for less, now it's also get more bloat for less content.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Hookey did you pay for the game by any chance?



He paid the ISP, and the ISP download the game for him.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> I didn't understand what you said, must be that Scottish accent LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That true!
More bloat more price just an excuse for them really we dont benefit from bloat!


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Modern Warfare 2 limited to 9 vs. 9 on PC



In that case I have absolutley no interest in the multi-player game whatsoever and since the single player game is only 5 hours long or something then its:

NEWSGROUPS, NEWSGROUPS, NEWSGROUPS ALL THE WAY, WE LIKE TO PLAY BUT WILL NOT PAY ITS NEWSGROUPS ALL THE WAY.

Fuck em.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 6, 2009)

in 9v9 one kickass player, like yours truly could pretty much screw with the game balance.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well this saves me $60.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2009)

What a turn of events for MW2.  Many online retailers that normally allow you to download games will not be selling the PC version of MW2 because of steamworks.  Many are of the opinion that they do not wish to endorse their competitors feature(s) in order to install the game.  The retailers not selling the game are but not limited to:
-Direct2Drive
-Impulse
-Gamersgate 
Source
Source


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What a turn of events for MW2.  Many online retailers that normally allow you to download games will not be selling the PC version of MW2 because of steamworks.  Many are of the opinion that they do not wish to endorse their competitors feature(s) in order to install the game.  The retailers not selling the game are but not limited to:
> -Direct2Drive
> -Impulse
> -Gamersgate
> ...



Well thats just commonsense.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 6, 2009)

Just more reason to play ;coughARMAcough;



Come on you scrubs, put those ghetto ass perks away and come see how far your bunny hop knifing works against some real snipers.


=)

Though 9 vs 9 isn't bad. On small boards it's not over-bearing, and on large boards, it creates a sense of space, which is nice sometimes. It's really awful when you're on a massive map and there's so many people around, you never have a chance to hide...anywhere..


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 6, 2009)

could someone please tell me what exactly "no dedicated servers" means? maybe that means that people cant make their own servers, instead they will be hosted by an internal server.  This is much better, and is done by blizzard with all of their games.  I hate having to wade through lists of servers, I would instead rather have a lobby and GOOD ranking matches like warcraft 3.  

then again i could be wrong, could someone enlighten me?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> could someone please tell me what exactly "no dedicated servers" means? maybe that means that people cant make their own servers, instead they will be hosted by an internal server.  This is much better, and is done by blizzard with all of their games.  I hate having to wade through lists of servers, I would instead rather have a lobby and GOOD ranking matches like warcraft 3.
> 
> then again i could be wrong, could someone enlighten me?



A dedicated server is run on a 'host machine,' and all the players connect to that machine. This prevents lag, and often 'dedicated' server have more options and tune-ability over the program itself.

A comparison is old IPX vs TCP/IP. Remember programs like Kali, Kahn and Heat? You could play games such as Rainbow Six by joining those services, and launching the game through them. The service would then act as a conduit between you and the other players. The game(s) technically had a host, but he had limited control.

Alternatively, if you ran a network at home, with a main 'outbound' machine, and two internal machines(or however many..not relevant), then the outbound could act as your gateway to the internet, and you'd host the game from there. Then people would connect directly to that machine's IP, and you'd connect to it in the same way but internally. I.e. 'direct connecting'

Maybe that's getting a bit off-topic; but essentially this means people can't put servers onto a 'server' machine and let them run 24/7; nor can they manipulate or modify them to the same extent.

Having said that, I am led to believe that the system by which COD will use, is not as bad as people are thinking when they consider peer to peer connections.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2009)

This is not my drawing but pretty funny none the less.
pic

Here's a recap of MW and MW2
diagram


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 6, 2009)

newconroer said:


> A dedicated server is run on a 'host machine,' and all the players connect to that machine. This prevents lag, and often 'dedicated' server have more options and tune-ability over the program itself.
> 
> A comparison is old IPX vs TCP/IP. Remember programs like Kali, Kahn and Heat? You could play games such as Rainbow Six by joining those services, and launching the game through them. The service would then act as a conduit between you and the other players. The game(s) technically had a host, but he had limited control.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

Can anyone verify this information is correct?
Blizzard does not use 3rd party dedicated servers, instead they use their own servers to connect to, and it has *absolutely no lag at all whatsoever*.  When i go to play anything, wether it be:
CSS
COD4
UT3
TF2, ETC. . .
about 90% of these servers on these games double, triple, or quadruple my original ping, no matter where in the US they are, and are generally crappy in performance, while warcraft 3 or games that use a system like it are absolutely amazing, and I always have a constant ping of * 47*.

Just to clarify, I knew what a dedicated server IS, i am a+, n+, s+, mcse, and am currently a computer tech/network tech who plays lots of games lol, I just wanted to know what they were going to do without dedicated servers.

This might be a better idea overall, actually.  Instead of shunning IW, wait, play it, and see.  *I would rather have the blizzard system of multiplayer than the usual FPS crapshoot of servers that look like the entire ASCII alphabet threw up on my monitor.*


----------



## erocker (Nov 6, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Modern Warfare 2 limited to 9 vs. 9 on PC
> 
> 
> SOURCE - http://www.joystiq.com/2009/11/05/modern-warfare-2-limited-to-9-vs-9-on-pc/
> ...



So glad you started yet another thread on this subject. Merged. 

Serious question:

Do we really need multiple threads for this game that we all hate? Are we that upset that we need to start a new thread for every snippet of information we get in this game? Do we need to add a banner to the top of the forum page proclaiming this game sucks? Does anyone really care about this game anymore other than a select few fanatics?


----------



## newconroer (Nov 6, 2009)

You're right 3870, it could turn out to be better. Putting some things aside like lack of console commands or player limit, the quality of the servers might be really good. But it would depend a lot on how much bandwidth or data centre power they allocate for it.

Consider that one hundred independant 'hosts,' with eighteen players connected, is probably more suitable than a single host with five hundred players connected - and that's even if they use a hierarchy sub-system setup for the master server(s).

But assuming that it works out well in terms of performance, those other miscellaneous issues that people are upset about, ARE something that will turn them away. 


I suppose in the end, this might turn out to be good only for the single player, and for me that might actually be fine, as I have no interest in playing another 'perk' combat game online. 

I totally destroyed people in COD4, and it was boring. When you have to actually try to lose, something's wrong and that's not my kind of gaming.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2009)

im curious to see PC sales for this game after say 6 months. obviously this company does not believe that PC game sales will boost their bottom line. pathetic.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Can anyone verify this information is correct?
> Blizzard does not use 3rd party dedicated servers, instead they use their own servers to connect to, and it has *absolutely no lag at all whatsoever*



In that case, Blizzard is acting as the dedicated server with business class up and down bandwidth.

The big difference between dedicated and what MW2 is offering in internet bandwidth. Where companies that run these dedicated servers have business class up and down stream bandwidth which pales in comparison to the upstream everyone has at their home.

Also, it won't matter how good of an internet connection you have either. Unless you are the host, which is impossible to know or choose, you are limited by the host's upstream. In my case that is about 250 mega bits/s! If I'm the host, this will give everyone I'm playing a new definition of lag. Problem is, for the "casual gamer" that IW is always talking about, this is normal upstream bandwidth. Not very many people have fiber or such.

I'm not really a fan of Wikipedia, especially when no source is cited. Though, here is what kind of bandwidth you get with dedicated compared to the upstream most have at their home. Also note that they are talking about bytes where as my example is in bits. My example is 50*Kb*/s.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dedicated_hosting_service#Bandwidth_and_connectivity


> Prominent players in the dedicated server market offer large amounts of bandwidth ranging from 500 gigabytes to 3000 gigabytes using the “overselling” model. It is not uncommon for major players to provide dedicated servers with 1Terabyte (TB) of bandwidth or higher. Usage models based on the byte level measurement usually include a given amount of bandwidth with each server and a price per gigabyte after a certain threshold has been reached. Expect to pay additional fees for bandwidth overage usage. For example, if a dedicated server has been given 3000 gigabytes of bandwidth per month and the customer uses 5000 gigabytes of bandwidth within the billing period, the additional 2000 gigabytes of bandwidth will be invoiced as bandwidth overage. Each provider has a different model for billing. As of yet, no industry standards have been set.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 6, 2009)

dont forget that I said a PING of 47, not band width of 47 (in which case could be 47 bytes or 47 petabytes!!)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> dont forget that I said a PING of 47, not band width of 47 (in which case could be 47 bytes or 47 petabytes!!)


 A petabyte touched me once.


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's all funny and sad at the same time.



Muhad said:


> Has anyone read this article about MW2 and the new IWNet system with VAC?
> 
> http://www.fourzerotwo.com/?p=745
> 
> I basically like what they are doing, BUT I would still like see the ability for the community to run dedicated servers. I don't think the best idea is to be thrown into a server where everyone is supposedly on the same skill level. I like playing against players better than I am.



It's still very vague and basic, taken from the article.

*"Cheat / Hack Free Games: The biggest benefit of using IWnet by far is the fact that you don’t have to worry about joining a server full of aim-bots, wallhacks, or cheaters. Or relying on the server admin of the server to constantly be monitoring, banning, and policing it. Modern Warfare 2 on PC allows us to control the quality of the game much more than ever before as well as utilizing the VAC (Valve-Anti-Cheat) system to keep games clean of hackers and cheaters."*

Supposedly removing more parties from overseeing makes this version of the game better...
We all know how hack free Counter-strike source has been with VAC and it's still the most played game online.
Consistency checks between host/server and client are needed on key files to even begin to claim "clean of hackers"


http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2...ou-thought.ars

*"DudezTY: Since we cannot kick people in ranked matches, how will we stop hackers who get past VAC? 

Mackey-IW: Our goal is to ban hackers from the game."*

That's great, a goal. Don't we all have those? How do we get to that goal is what matters no some blank statement.


*"Moriarte: Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version?

Mackey-IW: No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings."*

Too bad it was such a direct question and was answered pretty well. Except as far as PC gaming goes as a whole, mouse control, text chat and graphics settings have been a standard.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A petabyte touched me once.



We feel your pain.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I am actually very excited about the new multiplayer system.  It is about time.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I am actually very excited about the new multiplayer system.  It is about time.



what are you excited about?


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> what are you excited about?



Lag? Cheaters? Annoying assholes/racists? Seeing "host migration" at every ragequit? Seriously, what?


----------



## RevengE (Nov 6, 2009)

The new Multiplayer system= FAIL. I can't believe they are going to allow some of that to happen in the servers. I had no idea about that until I read this thread, you can count me out on this game. I'll Stick to COD4


----------



## dir_d (Nov 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I am actually very excited about the new multiplayer system.  It is about time.



Can you explain this to me because i would really like to know how you came up with this because in my eyes i see this as the complete opposite of you. I have been picking dedicated servers since before Quake 3 and i love having my own rules in my own (rented) Server. I also love modding the game to make it more even to play competitively like CEVO and the other leagues out there.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 6, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Lag? Cheaters? Annoying assholes/racists? Seeing "host migration" at every ragequit? Seriously, what?



Lol, is random racial commentary any different than random ???? commentary by said "assholes?"

:O


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 6, 2009)

many of you are clueless.  They are creating a system much like warcraft 3.  Maybe you are too young to remember, but they did the same thing, and it is the best multiplayer system ive ever seen.  Im sick of seeing a big pandora's list of servers, you never know if it is any good, they are laggy, crappy, all of them are different, allowing all sorts of things and setting their own rules.  I dont much like the current system that games use.  Give this system a try, there is a reason why blizzard is one of the most successful companies.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 6, 2009)

Warcraft 3 only had 4v4 matches... P2P with that small amount of people is easy. But when you have 18 people doing that.. I actually like the steam integration. I like everything about what they're doing that I've seen, I just want dedicated servers and 64 players.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, A Call of Duty Sequel has been confirmed for 2010:



> Days before Modern Warfare 2 launch, Activision confirms it will continue releasing annual installments of first-person shooter series.



http://www.gamespot.com/news/6239258.html?tag=latestheadlines;title;4


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Nov 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> many of you are clueless.  They are creating a system much like warcraft 3.  Maybe you are too young to remember, but they did the same thing, and it is the best multiplayer system ive ever seen.  Im sick of seeing a big pandora's list of servers, you never know if it is any good, they are laggy, crappy, all of them are different, allowing all sorts of things and setting their own rules.  I dont much like the current system that games use.  Give this system a try, there is a reason why blizzard is one of the most successful companies.



are you retarded? an RPG is much much less dependent on data coming through fast than an FPS

not to mention the fact that domestic internet is not sufficient to support the timely data flow for an FPS - not having dedicated servers will make this game suck hard.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 6, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> many of you are clueless.  They are creating a system much like warcraft 3.  Maybe you are too young to remember, but they did the same thing, and it is the best multiplayer system ive ever seen.  Im sick of seeing a big pandora's list of servers, you never know if it is any good, they are laggy, crappy, all of them are different, allowing all sorts of things and setting their own rules.  I dont much like the current system that games use.  Give this system a try, there is a reason why blizzard is one of the most successful companies.



You complain it's too hard to use a server browser and then call us clueless? Oh the irony  Having a *choice* is never bad. EVER.
Also comparing apples to oranges does jack to prove a point.



CDdude55 said:


> Well, A Call of Duty Sequel has been confirmed for 2010



Gotta keep milking the cow. All they have to do is provide and the blind sheep-like masses will keep on buying.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 7, 2009)

what did sheeple 1 say to sheeple 2?

I love matching making its easier

what did sheeple 2 say to sheeple 1?

i know right its awesome no more servers to look through

What did the the wolve say to the sheeple?

yum yum i eated you now ill have a cookie  

moral of the story dont be a sheeple be a wolf at least then you wont have to eat the shit sandwich thats being made for the other sheeple


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> are you retarded? an RPG is much much less dependent on data coming through fast than an FPS
> 
> not to mention the fact that domestic internet is not sufficient to support the timely data flow for an FPS - not having dedicated servers will make this game suck hard.



have some respect or leave the damned forums, we dont tolerate your bullshit.  That being said, welcome to TPU:shadedshu

EDIT: warcraft 3 is not an RPG, for future reference.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> have some respect or leave the damned forums, we dont tolerate your bullshit.  That being said, welcome to TPU:shadedshu
> 
> EDIT: warcraft 3 is not an RPG, for future reference.


Thank you ! That is the most frustrating thing I find on this thread. I will know soon enough who is right. Next week. Even if it rocks you ney sayers are bent on not using it and will probably never admit you may have under estimated their abilities. I am still looking forward to it. While I'm playing it I'll be sure to keep everybody updated for those that listen. I want a fair non-hacked level playing field. If you our clansman I can see the frustration, but that doesn't make it a bad investment. Like I said last night. I spend that much on a weekend watching football with my family. 
With that being said I wonder if my second gamer listed below will play it at a low setting. I want to get 64 bit for my good gamer and don't want to get to far into it before the switch which is a month or so away.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 7, 2009)

this is a solution, don't say anything because it seems when we get mad about one thing IW f*cks us all on something else like this 9vs9 multiplayer crap, or go buy something else, I found out whaty im gonna buy instead of this already.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> have some respect or leave the damned forums, we dont tolerate your bullshit.  That being said, welcome to TPU:shadedshu
> 
> EDIT: warcraft 3 is not an RPG, for future reference.



Well yeah WC3 is not an RPG but an RTS, but you're being too pedantic.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2009)

any RTS gamers on here will know how this works.

try playing supreme commander, company of heroes, or demigod online, and you'll see how a 4v4 gets, let alone a 9v9.


every player requires port forwards in order to host - if not, everything gets relayed through the host (requiring yet MORE upload bandwidth from them)

if a person acting as a relay drops, everyone connected through them drops too - splitting the game up badly.


to be honest this game doesnt sound like its going to be true P2P - its going to be the same old client-server that we're used to (to prevent the port forwarding issues for everyone but the host) but since theres no dedicated servers, its going to rely on the community to have port forwards (how many servers are going to have 18 noobs without forwards? i bet tons) and therefore, very very few hosts with the needed bandwidth to run it.


This is just a bigass failure, that will result in the average server having a 4-8 player cap just so it doesnt lag like a bitch.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Nov 7, 2009)

I was talking to a friend who is in the military and when I told him about the game "not being balanced for corner leaning" he just loled hard... I'm gonna quote: "So they say that it's not balanced because noobs who can't shoot won't be able to kill you without effort if you just pop your head around the corner/tree/etc. to check for enemies or snipe... This game becomes more and more noob tolerant and less and less realistic." The man is a Major and has 7 years experience in the military and a lot more as a gamer, particularly as an FPS player. Enough said - IW fucked up big time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2009)

Of course. Hes from Miami. My hometown. What a moron.



> Modern Warfare 2 Pirate Thwarted by Investigators
> 
> A report in VentureBeat tells a tale of software piracy in our own backyard, and its serious consequences.
> Eighteen-year-old Christian Del Amo was arrested by Miami-Dade police officers yesterday after allegedly attempting to sell pirated copies of Modern Warfare 2.
> ...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 7, 2009)

Very bold, and stupid.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 7, 2009)

Can anybody tell me how many acts there are? im in the third act, 3rd or 4th mission where after i run into the hotel.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Thank you ! That is the most frustrating thing I find on this thread. I will know soon enough who is right. Next week. Even if it rocks you ney sayers are bent on not using it and will probably never admit you may have under estimated their abilities. I am still looking forward to it. While I'm playing it I'll be sure to keep everybody updated for those that listen. I want a fair non-hacked level playing field. If you our clansman I can see the frustration, but that doesn't make it a bad investment. Like I said last night. I spend that much on a weekend watching football with my family.
> With that being said I wonder if my second gamer listed below will play it at a low setting. I want to get 64 bit for my good gamer and don't want to get to far into it before the switch which is a month or so away.



Can you please quit using that font? It hurts my eyes. Please just use the default font, I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2009)

People who defend the game are really misguided, still you can buy the game i wont stop anyone but it doesn't mean i am going to be happy or anything.

And its not just about clans its the fact that Activison think the COD name is a license to print money, they can do any old stuff and sell it with the brand name and it will sell millions.

I bet the new COD game is made by GAYARCH, just a tweaked version of MW2 i bet a bit like World at War was made.

Bah plenty of other games to buy, this one doesnt deserve my cash. Id rather they killed it off than give us pc gamers sub standard games.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I bet the new COD game is made by GAYARCH, just a tweaked version of MW2 i bet a bit like World at War was made.



Don't you badmouth Treyarch! At least they give a shit about us, unlike IW.


----------



## inferKNOX (Nov 7, 2009)

*More Bad News for Modern Warfare 2*

Sorry guys, but this thread is too huge to read (read the last 2 pages though), but have you guys seen this:


			
				OverClocker's Club said:
			
		

> Category: Gaming
> Posted: November 6, 2009 02:07AM
> Author: CheeseMan42
> 
> PC gamers already had enough to be mad about with Modern Warfare 2 and the lack of dedicated servers, but it appears to be worse. An online chat with Infinity Ward representatives revealed that gamers may have more to gripe about. The maximum number of players per game will be set at 18, and the ability to lean has also been removed. Both of these were done to prevent game balance from being ruined. Also removed from this game is the ability to use console commands to modify game settings, or even record your gameplay. In the new matchmaking system, users also won't be able to kick problem users or those that are hacking. In addition, there is a five second delay any time the host needs to change. The most interesting aspect in my opinion is that Infinity Ward admitted that it is basically a direct port from the console. The lone exception is that “PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings.” Its not all bad PC gamers, at least you can still use a mouse.


:shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Don't you badmouth Treyarch! At least they give a shit about us, unlike IW.



Well CoD:UO was awesome. CoD:WaW was Treyarch attempt to make good with the PC community for CoD:3. I think they did a great job too. At least THEY didn't try the crap that the "great" IW is pulling.

Oh and yeah they are in fact developing the next CoD. It rumored to take place in Vietnam.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Master_of_Time said:


> I was talking to a friend who is in the military and when I told him about the game "not being balanced for corner leaning" he just loled hard... I'm gonna quote: "So they say that it's not balanced because noobs who can't shoot won't be able to kill you without effort if you just pop your head around the corner/tree/etc. to check for enemies or snipe... This game becomes more and more noob tolerant and less and less realistic." The man is a Major and has 7 years experience in the military and a lot more as a gamer, particularly as an FPS player. Enough said - IW fucked up big time.



I don't know what your friend told you, but it takes well over 7 years to become a Major.  (10 years to be exact, but I haven't seen an officer do it in under 14 years.)

My credentials? 5th special forces group (airborne) 3 years as of january 2010.

I haven't kicked down a door in a long time, most anything is done electronicaly or calling in close-air support.  I doubt he has any real-world experience in the matter.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2009)

Dude hes from Sofia, Bulgaria. No telling WTF they are doing over there.


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 7, 2009)

Miami Dade Police...  Wonder if Horatio Caine Busted him


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 7, 2009)

I cant belive that there are Gayarch fanboys! Unbelievable!

No wonder COD WAW was so successful its a straight rip off of COD4 but set in WW2. New setting new skins new maps same everything else.

They made some of the worse games with the COD license.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I cant belive that there are Gayarch fanboys! Unbelievable!
> 
> No wonder COD WAW was so successful its a straight rip off of COD4 but set in WW2. New setting new skins new maps same everything else.
> 
> They made some of the worse games with the COD license.



the only original thing in WaW was the coop. which is better than what MW2 is shaping up to be, where they take things away instead of giving us new things...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> Can anybody tell me how many acts there are? im in the third act, 3rd or 4th mission where after i run into the hotel.



Look out your window.  There is a black vehicle with tinted windows sitting outside your appartment.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Look out your window.  There is a black vehicle with tinted windows sitting outside your appartment.



4chan party van?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2009)

Infinity Ward has always been the best dev for the COD series(despite the short comings of MW2). Not to say Treyarch is bad, but the COD series has always shined most when in the hands of infinity ward.

If in fact Treyarch is developing the next COD games, i hope they put alot of time and effort into it and make it stand out as a great war game like the first COD, instead of making a bunch of quick cash-ins like they are known for. And if Infinity Ward is continuing the series, i really hope they have learned from all this, about listening to what your fanbase wants, instead of being greedy while giving us as little as possible in the game. Only problem is, the game will sell great whether PC gamers buy it or not. So i'm afraid they may not learn there lesson and keep pushing out a bunch of half ass COD's for a premium price.

Lets just hope the next COD's aren't as much as a disappointment and MW2 is turning out to be. Whether or not infinity ward or treyarch is developing them.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep, I'm form Bulgaria, and I know you can't become a Major w/o at least 10y, but lets just say that he has high-ranked "friends", if you know what I mean. His rank may not be very real, but he has experience from Iraq, he was there for 3 years and he does know what he is talking about... But enough off-topic. On the topic: I kinda don't like treyarch, but they made a decent game, but I think that it's a bad idea to make a game about the 'nam war... After all, it was not so long ago, the US did a lot of s**t to the population (like agent orange) and they even lost it - there's nothing heroic about that war.


----------



## Frick (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> all of them are different, allowing all sorts of things and setting their own rules.



That's the point with dedicated servers.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Master_of_Time said:


> Yep, I'm form Bulgaria, and I know you can't become a Major w/o at least 10y, but lets just say that he has high-ranked "friends", if you know what I mean. His rank may not be very real, but he has experience for Iraq, he was there for 3 years and he does know what he is talking about... But enough off-topic. On the topic: I kinda don't like treyarch, but they made a decent game, but I think that it's a bad idea to make a game about the 'nam war... After all, it was not so long ago, the US did a lot of s**t to the population (like agent orange) and they even lost it - there's nothing heroic about that war.



DAMN! let me put my asshat on real quick. my apologies, im from the US, and sometimes I forget that there are more foreigners than USA here lol.  In my unit, we actually work very closely with SAS personnel, in fact, we jump with them on several occasions to get foreign "jump" wings, where we have british jumpmasters and equipment, etc...


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 7, 2009)

Frick said:


> That's the point with dedicated servers.



Ush... don't you get it? Choice is bad! We must dumb it down to the lowest level possible so that the reta...uh, "intelligence-challenged" can play it without being scared and confused with all the difficult choices and whatnot. Heaven forbid we actually think  No, nothing of the sort, we have to be herded together like sheep by the grace of the fantastic and awesome "matchmaking" system.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Look out your window.  There is a black vehicle with tinted windows sitting outside your appartment.



What?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2009)

ugh, this thread is too depressing. im unsubscribing.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

there are too many dwelling on what they presume to be negative aspects, while IW may actually be changing the way FPS is played online.  I suggest you wait until you try it, it might just be revolutionary, and if it isnt, then boo-fkin-hoo.  I seriously doubt that IW is trying to sabotage their system, they are a very large, smart company, they have plenty of think-tanks planning this out, you really think they dont know what they are doing?  I will trust them until they mess up, which hasnt happened yet in my eyes.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 7, 2009)

I am just going to assume no body know the answer. I'll find out soon enough


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 7, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Infinity Ward has always been the best dev for the COD series(despite the short comings of MW2). Not to say Treyarch is bad, but the COD series has always shined most when in the hands of infinity ward.
> 
> If in fact Treyarch is developing the next COD games, i hope they put alot of time and effort into it and make it stand out as a great war game like the first COD, instead of making a bunch of quick cash-ins like they are known for. And if Infinity Ward is continuing the series, i really hope they have learned from all this, about listening to what your fanbase wants, instead of being greedy while giving us as little as possible in the game. Only problem is, the game will sell great whether PC gamers buy it or not. So i'm afraid they may not learn there lesson and keep pushing out a bunch of half ass COD's for a premium price.
> 
> Lets just hope the next COD's aren't as much as a disappointment and MW2 is turning out to be. Whether or not infinity ward or treyarch is developing them.



IW doesn't care what the PC fanbase wants anymore. To them it's all about the console versions. You said it yourself that they could care less if PC gamers buy it or not. The cash flow in there eyes are consoles. I am afraid most if not all companies will be doing it this way soon, so i suggest everyone get use to the way things are going cause its only going to get worse.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> there are too many dwelling on what they presume to be negative aspects, while IW may actually be changing the way FPS is played online.  I suggest you wait until you try it, it might just be revolutionary, and if it isnt, then boo-fkin-hoo.  I seriously doubt that IW is trying to sabotage their system, they are a very large, smart company, they have plenty of think-tanks planning this out, you really think they dont know what they are doing?  I will trust them until they mess up, which hasnt happened yet in my eyes.



You think removing dedicated servers is.. revolutionary? As in good? 

I think I'm also going to unsubscribe before I lose further IQ points from reading some comments.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

So you really think that you have a better idea than the professionals that get paid to do this?  Im losing IQ points listening to all the complaining from the kids.  Back in the day, I used to play warcraft II and starcraft by actually dialing 28k to my friends home number a block away to make a direct connection between out modems.  Anyone complaining about the loss of dedicated servers must be under 18 years of age, and dont know how good they have it these days.  Hell, im not even that old.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> So you really think that you have a better idea than the professionals that get paid to do this?  Im losing IQ points listening to all the complaining from the kids.  Back in the day, I used to play warcraft II and starcraft by actually dialing 28k to my friends home number a block away to make a direct connection between out modems.  Anyone complaining about the loss of dedicated servers must be under 18 years of age, and dont know how good they have it these days.  Hell, im not even that old.



I hear that man, i remember the Diablo II lan parties and stuff. 

The way i see it, is there are pros and cons to the dedicated server mess.

It is a good way to control piracy +
It is a good way to eliminate unwanted modification +
For IW it's a great way to control the game on a balanced level (according to them they want all ports to play exactly the same??)

_for the negatives in my eyes _
You can't add your own mods -
Doesn't allow you full control over players (i.e kicking/banhammer etc)
Host will have the lag advantage
Makes it harder for Clans to have serious clan matches.

Personally i don't see this being a good nor bad thing and i will wait for results once people play it and see how they feel. One thing i hated about playing games on PC was joining a server and waiting up to 10 minutes sometimes cause the host makes you download all these stupid sound mods and random annoying maps etc (think half life 2 deathmatch).
I remember having to favorite specific servers that didn't have all those annyoing mods.

Soon all games will end up without dedicated servers, They will act and function just like the console counter part. just like right now for some ports, you get a straight port with very little extra.  The onyl thing you will eventually get better is eyecandy. I think by the next wave of consoles you won't even be able to tell the difference. How come noone made a big a fit over Left 4 Dead when they decided you'd be playing the same way? I can understand serious serious clans being upset but everyday gamers that just play for fun. Just enjoy whats in front of you if you don't like it find a different game, Cause like i said 20 pages back. No matter how many people bitch and complain about this. No matter how many people sign a petition against it. IW is not changing the way there handling the PC version of the game.

I do find somethings halarious though like the few post about Chating with Developers. The answers were...how to say it...under educated?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> So you really think that you have a better idea than the professionals that get paid to do this?  Im losing IQ points listening to all the complaining from the kids.  Back in the day, I used to play warcraft II and starcraft by actually dialing 28k to my friends home number a block away to make a direct connection between out modems.  Anyone complaining about the loss of dedicated servers must be under 18 years of age, and dont know how good they have it these days.  Hell, im not even that old.



News flash, the pros aren't developing this with the best gameplay experience in mind, they are developing this with lowest common denominator in mind. That's fine for the less savvy PC players, it is not fine for the more serious players. 

With peer hosted gaming, the game host gets 0 ping, giving the host an unfair advantage. Matchmaking is a great idea, peer hosted gaming is not. If they wanted matchmaking, they should've just set up they're own dedicated servers, and had the game connect to them by default. That way they would still maintain full control on everybody that isn't savvy enough to use dedicated servers. That would've gave the more savvy of us the ability to use our own dedicated servers, if we so choose, yet still allowed for their matchmaking system.

There are plenty here that have a better idea than the "professionals". Being professionals doesn't make them the end all be all of game development, and doesn't mean they have our best interests in mind. Unfortunately, as IW just showed us, sometimes the "pros" only have the profit margins as their best interests. Wake up man.

And this is an entirely different type of game to Diablo/Warcraft/Starcraft. Those games aren't as sensitive to ping as FPSs are. It's comparing apples to oranges, and is a 100% moot point. There was a shit ton less data to move between players in those days, and braodband connections were a thing unheard of by most people. That argument is 100% invalid.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> News flash, the pros aren't developing this with the best gameplay experience in mind, they are developing this with lowest common denominator in mind. That's fine for the less savvy PC players, it is not fine for the more serious players.
> 
> With peer hosted gaming, the game host gets 0 ping, giving the host an unfair advantage. Matchmaking is a great idea, peer hosted gaming is not. If they wanted matchmaking, they should've just set up they're own dedicated servers, and had the game connect to them by default. That way they would still maintain full control on everybody that isn't savvy enough to use dedicated servers. That would've gave the more savvy of us the ability to use our own dedicated servers, if we so choose, yet still allowed for their matchmaking system.
> 
> ...



Forwarning: im not saying this to be an asshole at all:

You do not work there, nor does anyone else on these forums, you have no idea at all whatsoever what they are planning up there, so chill out and give them a break.  It might just be great, all we can do is hope.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Forwarning: im not saying this to be an asshole at all:
> 
> You do not work there, nor does anyone else on these forums, you have no idea at all whatsoever what they are planning up there, so chill out and give them a break.  It might just be great, all we can do is hope.



No, they do not deserve a break for turning their noses up to what the PC gaming community wants out of a PC title. Peer hosted gaming is a step backwards, and should not be tolerated. 

I'm certainly not spending $60 to give them a chance on MP, and for a 6 hour or less SP campaign.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

tru about that, im not very happy at all about having to pay $60 for this game, but im still going to go for it.  They had better do one hell of a job.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 7, 2009)

ALSO If infinity ward hosts the servers they can kill the game off when the next POS they make is about to come out, so everyone who wants to play has to buy the new one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> tru about that, im not very happy at all about having to pay $60 for this game, but im still going to go for it.  They had better do one hell of a job.



You and I may have had our words in the past.. But, I gotta say.. I remember it like it was yesterday trying to play Org Unreal, and everything Blizzard had.. Having to wait and wait for games.. It was the good old days. 

With that.. I'm with you on the whole $60 buck thing.. It's cool to have something new, but it's a a nice little curve ball that we hope can make it into a home run. 

Now... If they don't.. You gotta post your avatar everywhere, and change the names.. lol.. 

Best of luck for the game.. Just hope it doesn't live up to the pain it's looking to be like in some words...


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

IW is a bit young right now, but so far they have done PC users great.  Blizzard is one of the greatest gaming companies in many different ways, their servers for warcraft II (over 10 years old) were still up last i knew, and definately are for starcraft, even though it doesnt bring them any revenue.  With that being said, hopefully IW will support MW2 5 years later.

As for them making a sequel every year: WTF?¿? how about you take your FKIN time and make 1 kickass epic every 3 years.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> News flash, the pros aren't developing this with the best gameplay experience in mind, they are developing this with lowest common denominator in mind. That's fine for the less savvy PC players, it is not fine for the more serious players.
> 
> With peer hosted gaming, the game host gets 0 ping, giving the host an unfair advantage. Matchmaking is a great idea, peer hosted gaming is not. If they wanted matchmaking, they should've just set up they're own dedicated servers, and had the game connect to them by default. That way they would still maintain full control on everybody that isn't savvy enough to use dedicated servers. That would've gave the more savvy of us the ability to use our own dedicated servers, if we so choose, yet still allowed for their matchmaking system.
> 
> ...



To back you up on this the whole definition of professional is someone who works a trade for profit.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 7, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, they do not deserve a break for turning their noses up to what the PC gaming community wants out of a PC title. Peer hosted gaming is a step backwards, and should not be tolerated.
> 
> I'm certainly not spending $60 to give them a chance on MP, and for a 6 hour or less SP campaign.



I've played it probably about 5 hours. If the game is only 6 hours. I've almost beat it which means there would only be III acts. maybe 4.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 7, 2009)

I hope it will support dx11.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 7, 2009)

freaksavior said:


> I've played it probably about 5 hours. If the game is only 6 hours. I've almost beat it which means there would only be III acts. maybe 4.



I thought about 6-7, I cant remember lol

F*cking good innit


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't remember the name of the game, as it is usually brought up to talk about how P2P or matchmaking has been tried before and failed. (Gears of War?)

This isn't is anyway new. This has been tried with a FPS and failed because it was laggy and had terrible pings, amongst other things. This is the reason everyone is upset over this.

Also, if anyone thinks that Treyarch isn't going to do the same thing with their version of the COD title they have bad surprise coming their way. Activision is the one ruling the nest and the COD series will go the direction that they determine it will go. I'm willing to bet that IW didn't come up with this but Activision did and told IW the direction the COD series was going to go because they can make more money. Treyarch will follow suit because it is not up to them.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 8, 2009)

I like soke feature after explosion


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2009)

This is what I pulled while doing some meditative lurking on the net....




> PC Modern Warfare 2: it's much worse than you thought
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 has long earned the ire of PC gamers for its lack of dedicated servers, but Infinity Ward has now announced that it's taking away much more than control over hosting with the game in one long face-palm of a question and answer session. No servers, no console, no mods, no problem!
> By Ben Kuchera | Last updated November 5, 2009 9:48 AM CT
> ...



I understand that i might not be the first to bring such news to the table & where as I had heard about IW cutting dedicated server support - I had not heard of the rest of story.... So here it is in all its glory & I cant even for 1 second understand what must be going through IW's mind. 

First of all we get that bull shit about how their gonna charge players MORE for the game then they remove dedicated servers, Mod support & a whole lotta other stuff....

are they fucking crazy? what the fuck do them asshats think their doing?? Their ruining one of the most highly awaited supposedly kickmotherfucking ass sequels to what is STILL a great game.

what the fuck is all this shit!

& it shows how much they care about the community buy the responces they gave in the interview.... Its bastards like THOSE who kill PC gaming. rather then make it special for something that once STARTED life on the pc - theyve decided to give a big fuck you to the platform, the people, & the entire comunity that bought their fucking games & pushed them to the top where they no long have to drink champaign out of a shoe.

this is a fucking outrage. I was so looking forward to the game but after this stunt not to mention the price increase stunt - I no longer class IW as one of the top studios. 

THANKS FOR SCREWING YOUR FANS OVER




> Moriarte: Ignoring IW.net, is the PC version a direct port of the console version?
> 
> Mackey-IW: No, PC has custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings



it seems that being a PC gamer no longer holds any value or meaning to the people who supposedly started life making games for PC's


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 8, 2009)

Beat it. Its about 6 hours. played it 1 hour on Wednesday night. 4 hours on Thursday. 1/2hr friday and maybe 30min today so about 6 hours


----------



## Master_of_Time (Nov 8, 2009)

"...custom stuff like mouse control, text chat in game, and graphics settings"
OMFG teh customz! That has to be one of the most ridiculous statement in the history of gaming. The power of mouse control will crush you!  IW has gotten so out of line, and they don't even have the slightest idea how much they are failing right now... They turned one of the biggest and most hyped PC launches of the motherfucking decade into an epic example of douchebaggery... That's what happens when money blinds people.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2009)

tell me about it!! - most of the answers they gave dont even class as answers - at least not to me anyway.



> *DudezTY: Since we cannot kick people in ranked matches, how will we stop hackers who get past VAC?
> 
> Mackey-IW: Our goal is to ban hackers from the game.
> *



^^^ what sort of an answer is this??? its not an answer at all!


----------



## Master_of_Time (Nov 8, 2009)

This sums up the way they answer the questions - they just don't do it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 8, 2009)

is it just me or does it seem that IW uses a bot for interviews lol his answers are comical almost on par with a scripted bot just answering based on key words mentioned lol


----------



## Master_of_Time (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, actually they do answer like bots, lol. You are right, I bet they are using scripts on every video interview...


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Diablo II, Starcraft was mentioned as an example of "perfect" P2P? 

Well it WAS P2P because it's the only possible way then. Right now we usually play through local and regional dedicated servers anyway (so we can play against the other Asians, with the South Koreans the toughest bunch in SC).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 8, 2009)

yea i swear there bots thats why they feel no fear of us PC gamers  if they were human they would know a good angry mob with some pitchforks and bats can do some major damage...



just image 10 ppl crammed together in an elevator they get out brandishing makeshift weapons and torches at IWs headquarters it would be a nice win for pc gamers everywhere XD

heres what we would do      then when they realize there futile resistence to us the pc gamers they will  and they will  are superiority lol sorry had a bit of inspiration from a bottle of jack


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

tired of all the complaining, especially when it is coming from other websites, etc.... IW is not your slave, *nor do they owe you anything*.  Don't like the game? dont play it, move on in the pathetic instance that you call your life.

I do agree with all that if they do actually drop the ball on this one, I will be very, very fkin upset.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> So you really think that you have a better idea than the professionals that get paid to do this?  Im losing IQ points listening to all the complaining from the kids.  Back in the day, I used to play warcraft II and starcraft by actually dialing 28k to my friends home number a block away to make a direct connection between out modems.  Anyone complaining about the loss of dedicated servers must be under 18 years of age, and dont know how good they have it these days.  Hell, im not even that old.



i'm 25. we took big steps forwards with dedicated servers, that makes the game accesible to noobs without port forwards, low ping servers in their area that they can stick with, and so on.

IW is ditching that. since you cant even choose the host, its utterly random if you find one near you.



joinmeindeath417 said:


> I hear that man, i remember the Diablo II lan parties and stuff.
> 
> The way i see it, is there are pros and cons to the dedicated server mess.
> 
> ...



LAN parties were awesome. i still run them. Try them again when every player needs a net connection to play a LAN game (it was in one of the commentaries), and see it fail...

your pros are logical.

your cons are good too, except you underestimated one.

it makes it IMPOSSIBLE for clan matches. I play tournaments with cod4 and TF2 and they REQUIRE changes.

TF2: random critical hits are disabled, teams are limited to 3 players per class to prevent spam (heavy + medic combos, for example)

Cod4: the killstreaks are disabled, to prevent one player with a bit of luck changing the odds, and ruining *fair* gameplay. With deathstreaks this gets even worse.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Why would they ditch dedicated servers? by doing that, it creates much more work for themselves.  Why would they do such a thing, if they knew it was making it worse?  I have never been a fan of dedicated servers, they were all different in some way, rules, mods, and other changes that I dont like.  If I want a modified COD4, ill play a different game (there is a mod in COD4 that gives you RPG Aspects!! its called FALLOUT 3!!)  I also don't like games where there are any more than 40 players running around rampant.

These are my opinions, and im not sure why I dont like the dedicated server idea, it has just always caused me lots of pains in the ass.

But like I said, I just hope they do this game right.

@freaksavior: you might want to watch it, that is openly admitting piracy (if im correct in what you are saying)


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Why would they ditch dedicated servers? by doing that, it creates much more work for themselves.  Why would they do such a thing, if they knew it was making it worse?  I have never been a fan of dedicated servers, they were all different in some way, rules, mods, and other changes that I dont like.  If I want a modified COD4, ill play a different game (there is a mod in COD4 that gives you RPG Aspects!! its called FALLOUT 3!!)  I also don't like games where there are any more than 40 players running around rampant.
> 
> These are my opinions, and im not sure why I dont like the dedicated server idea, it has just always caused me lots of pains in the ass.
> 
> ...



The dedicated servers caused you lots of pain in the ass? 

Or maybe because you caused them yourself?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 8, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> Diablo II, Starcraft was mentioned as an example of "perfect" P2P?
> 
> Well it WAS P2P because it's the only possible way then. Right now we usually play through local and regional dedicated servers anyway (so we can play against the other Asians, with the South Koreans the toughest bunch in SC).



Maximum 8 players for SC, and it's RTS, you can play them with ~750ms ping (I did), but COD is not RTS, it's FPS, every bullet count, and every moving is count, and for that you need your ping under 100ms.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 8, 2009)

with all this bs with the online multiplayer. would it be a smarter move to get it on ps3? or is it likely to be the exact same? except with no mouse, and lack of true 1080p


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 8, 2009)

IW can suck on this!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2009)

this is NOT peer to peer. its still client/server based, just with one of the clients hosting on the same machine/process as the client.

the PROBLEM is that it all comes down to the hosts bandwidth and FPS... how would you feel if the game chose a guy with an average FPS of 15 to host, and it lagged all the way through... choose another host? cant. Kick the guy? cant.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 8, 2009)

does it really matter anymore if u buy it for pc or console it dosent matter they know there gonna make money and they know die hard consumers that are sheeple will lap it up >_> i just said forget it and got rid of all my call of duty games most gotten 2nd hand and reinstalled BattleField2 forget this at least bf2 u can get all the expansions for free with the 1.5patch..  all i can say to IW now is thanks for making sure BF badcompany 2 will kick ass on pc


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 8, 2009)

MT Alex said:


> IW can suck on this!!
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091108/bc2good1.jpg



1 second that, i hope there like holy shit ballz were idiots, when they have like 10 million people torrent there game, lol


----------



## MadClown (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw some streams of the multiplayer on 360, I wasn't that much impressed, automated turrents seem kind of noobish in a game like this which is mostly all offense and running around.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 8, 2009)

At this point its like beating a dead horse.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> At this point its like beating a dead horse.



with 5 second pauses every few minutes, and sometimes when you swing the stick it teleports back to where it was 3 seconds ago


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 8, 2009)

haha, yeah wheres the chainsaw!


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont care keep beating the dead horse, KEEP BEATING IT! i want automated dead horse beating machine constructed!


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/BeatDeadHorse.gif



bahahah yes!

Thank you made my night


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 8, 2009)

yeezzzz....excellent....*runs fingers together diabolically*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2009)

Im really having second thoughts about the game  I WANT to buy the game but I dont want to be dissapointed.... CoD4 was such a great game & now they decide that they cant be arsed making an effort anymore...


----------



## shevanel (Nov 8, 2009)

Shaemon fools for playing this game. such a disgrace. such a shaem. don't be a TOOL


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> The dedicated servers caused you lots of pain in the ass?
> 
> Or maybe because you caused them yourself?



That didnt make any sense at all whatsoever.

Let me give you an example:

I joined a server, said it had a ping of 63.  Joined it, had like 190-220, very unplayable.  Joined another game that had low ping, like 70something, was at 160 ping, still unplayable.

It is things like that.  My connection isnt perfect, but i have no more than 70ms to anywhere in the US (aside from alaska // hawaii).  Then there are just so many more crap servers out that that you have no idea what is going on inside of them.

Also, for the record, just started playing COD4 seriously in the past week, *MARTYRDOM B L O W S*


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> That didnt make any sense at all whatsoever.
> 
> Let me give you an example:
> 
> ...



lol and you won't be experiencing that with MW2?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

I wouldn't know, and neither would you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't belive anyone still wants to play this game after the airport scene. Nevermind all the other crap. The airport scene should have turned anyone off with a backbone.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

what happens at the airport? some innocent civilians get shot, right?  I think I remember hearing about that.

Aren't there about 20,000 or so different R rated movies that have that, or much worse?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> what happens at the airport? some innocent civilians get shot, right?  I think I remember hearing about that.
> 
> Aren't there about 20,000 or so different R rated movies that have that, or much worse?



Yeah but you dont control the person shooting. Its different and you know it.....SOLDIER.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can't belive anyone still wants to play this game after the airport scene. Nevermind all the other crap. The airport scene should have turned anyone off with a backbone.



nice avatar


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

shevanel said:


> nice avatar



The most powerful being to ever walk the earth now has a set of Uzi's!


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

I realize that, and you dont control the movies either, it is all entertainment, and isn't much different.

Im not going to tell you not to be offended, im not being ignorant like that, just saying that it isn't the first time it has happened.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The most powerful being to ever walk the earth now has a set of Uzi's!



seen a few like that lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I realize that, and you don't control the movies either, it is all entertainment, and isn't much different.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you not to be offended, I'm not being ignorant like that, just saying that it isn't the first time it has happened.



Ya know man my father was in the Air Cav during Vietnam. You of all people probably have a good idea what he was involved in. I showed him that clip of the airport scene and he was completely disgusted. This is from a man who watches "Full Metal Jacket" as a comedy.

Also I wasn't trying to offend you. I was just trying to remind you.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 if your ping was bad with dedicated servers, omg, its gonna be a whole new world of hurt, cause you dont even have the choice of where it sticks you now, enjoy lol


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 8, 2009)

I not buying the game, never was in the first place, but i just watched that Airport scene and... that is pretty bad. UK might have been able to get away with that, but i thought the US would of jumped on that fast...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I not buying the game, never was in the first place, but i just watched that Airport scene and... that is pretty bad. UK might have been able to get away with that, but i thought the US would of jumped on that fast...



Just wait until its released. It was an illegal leak. When that hits the shelves and parents see that its going to hit the fan. Then we will be able to thank IW for new censorship laws.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2009)

due to that scene alone, this game wont be for sale in australia...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> due to that scene alone, this game wont be for sale in australia...



Finally that dumb ass law you have over there worked out for the best


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2009)

This game shouldn't be that bad on the Consoles tho, considering they are use to not having dedicated servers anyways.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> This game shouldn't be that bad on the Consoles tho, considering they are use to not having dedicated servers anyways.



Ban him. Just ban him already damn it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ban him. Just ban him already damn it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


>



I swear if I were a mod I would give you a 24 hour vaction everytime you chime in with console babble.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I swear if I were a mod I would give you a 24 hour vaction everytime you chime in with console babble.





I have respect for all platforms.(besides cellphone gaming)


----------



## Gzero (Nov 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> due to that scene alone, this game wont be for sale in australia...



And you won't be getting L4D2 as well. Censorship is bad. 

I don't feel the need to get Mw2, I've got plenty of good single player games still to be played.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> 3870x2 if your ping was bad with dedicated servers, omg, its gonna be a whole new world of hurt, cause you dont even have the choice of where it sticks you now, enjoy lol



Ive probably been playing multiplayer games since you were in kindergarten.  I do very well in client / host.  This is just an example of the servers lying about ping, giving a distrustful ping back to the server tracker so that it can be more popular.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2009)

Gzero said:


> And you won't be getting L4D2 as well. Censorship is bad.
> 
> I don't feel the need to get Mw2, I've got plenty of good single player games still to be played.



oh we have L4D2. the zombies just fade into nothing the moment they die...




3870x2 said:


> Ive probably been playing multiplayer games since you were in kindergarten.  I do very well in client / host.  This is just an example of the servers lying about ping, giving a distrustful ping back to the server tracker so that it can be more popular.




no its a valid ping response given, but as soon as bandwidth requried exceeds bandwidth available from the host - it lags out.

ping in optimal conditions =/= ping in a 9v9 with many bullets


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh we have L4D2. the zombies just fade into nothing the moment they die...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know exactly what you mean, but it is just an example of the problems I have.  Don't get me wrong, I do see the advantages that they give, i'm not blind.  
How exactly does Xbox live connect to one another?  They seem to love their connections just fine.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 8, 2009)

they dont know any better, they cant do anything about it or they love lag. that's all there is to it when it comes to Xbox live and people that love it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> i know exactly what you mean, but it is just an example of the problems I have.  Don't get me wrong, I do see the advantages that they give, i'm not blind.
> How exactly does Xbox live connect to one another?  They seem to love their connections just fine.



When was the last time you played a good mod on Xbox?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm not really much of a mod person.  The last mod I played? Dark Forces II Jedi Knights "Build Mod".
Im more of a person that likes to get good at the original game.


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> i know exactly what you mean, but it is just an example of the problems I have.  Don't get me wrong, I do see the advantages that they give, i'm not blind.
> How exactly does Xbox live connect to one another?  They seem to love their connections just fine.



They are stupid and don't know anything better.  See post below.



shevanel said:


> they dont know any better, they cant do anything about it or they love lag. that's all there is to it when it comes to Xbox live and people that love it.



Also XBox360 online is far different than what it's like on the PC.  Why?  It's got optimized packet code for the 360.  The PC will send shit code across the web.  People who've played Street Fighter 4 PC vs console should know exactly what I mean.  I wish some people would stop supporting the removal of basic freedoms PC gamers should have.

The PC gaming community and PC gaming online is a different market and it's a different playing field.  Ports always suck online because of unoptimized netcode, and making a game that restricts hosted control to nothing is like telling hackers/griefers that it's party time.  Seems like Someonex2 is just having a hard time coming to terms with his anticipated game title sucking.  Since when has this been a new occurance?  Gamers have been getting shafted more and more and more and more over the years whenever the industry thinks they can milk a game/type or franchise.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> They are stupid and don't know anything better.  See post below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is 3870x2 good sir.  Seems like you are haveing a hard time coming to terms with me having a hard time coming to terms of my anticipated game title sucking.  We aren't being shafted of anything, like I said, the developers don't owe you, your bother, mother, or father, jack shit.

EDIT: I am having a hard time coming to terms that the fact that IW let something like MARTYRDOM happen.  Martyrdom was probably concocted on 4-20.


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> We aren't being shafted of anything, like I said,





3870x2 said:


> the developers don't owe you, your bother, mother, or father, jack shit.



If you feel you aren't being shafted by lack of features from the latest product offering compared to previous products a company has made you're cracked; and that's exactly what is wrong with todays society and economy as a whole. The general public or consumer continually seems to take it in the rear time and time again. Pay more, get less and never bother to demand the lube be mandatory.

If you feel companies aren't obligated to always strive to produce better products every product cycle, see above. 

The market made them, and they owe the market, that's you and me, everything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> The PC gaming community and PC gaming online is a different market and it's a different playing field.  Ports always suck online because of unoptimized netcode, and making a game that restricts hosted control to nothing is like telling hackers/griefers that it's party time.  Seems like Someonex2 is just having a hard time coming to terms with his anticipated game title sucking.  Since when has this been a new occurance?  Gamers have been getting shafted more and more and more and more over the years whenever the industry thinks they can milk a game/type or franchise.



-------



3870x2 said:


> that is 3870x2 good sir.  Seems like you are haveing a hard time coming to terms with me having a hard time coming to terms of my anticipated game title sucking.  We aren't being shafted of anything, like I said, the developers don't owe you, your bother, mother, or father, jack shit.
> 
> EDIT: I am having a hard time coming to terms that the fact that IW let something like MARTYRDOM happen.  Martyrdom was probably concocted on 4-20.




some very good points were made (lets try & keep this civil please guys, refrain from bashing one another) where as IW doesnt owe us anything - it is still within their interest that they make a game that people will ENJOY so they can profit from. & the Equasion works out like this...

*Win=Win:*

Hard earned cash + Good game = More cash spent on expansions/sequals = a happy gamer & happy Studios

*Fail=Fail:*

Hard earned cash + terribly shit game = pissed off player whose fucking irate because hes left out of pocket & because the studios decided to do what THEY wanted to do & make a fail game rather then bake a cake of WIN that it can share with the masses & reap the rewards & praise.

so to quote you 





3870x2 said:


> _"We aren't being shafted of anything, like I said, the developers don't owe you, your bother, mother, or father, jack shit"_


Im sorry but I dont agree, We ARE being shafted - but in a sense its half a shaft since the game hasnt been released yet - *BUT* the people who go out & buy the game will *BE* shafted.

so your damned if you dont & damned if you do - if you know what I mean. Im not trying to argue with you. Im just saying that that seems to be the general point of view with everyone else who have been waiting for the game & are annoyed with whats become of it


----------



## MadClown (Nov 8, 2009)

Martydom isnt in MW2.......... probably the only thing they did right.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Martydom isnt in MW2.......... probably the only thing they did right.



thank god.

This is civil, we arent being assholes, pretty much just poking each other.  If you are worried about IW making a crappy game to spend your money on, let me give you a list of recent games you should be griping about instead:

Raven Squad 	Shooter  	2.0 	Sep 3, 2009 
Darkest of Days 	Shooter  	4.0 	Sep 9, 2009 
WarpForce 	RPG  	4.0 	Aug 24, 2009 
Dreamkiller 	Shooter  	4.2 	Oct 22, 2009 
Star Wars: The Clone Wars -- Republic Heroes 	Action  	4.8 	Oct 6, 2009 
Watchmen: The End is Nigh -- Part 2 	Action  	5.0 	Aug 26, 2009 
CrimeCraft 	Action  	5.6 	Oct 9, 2009 
Heroes Over Europe 	Flight Action 	6.0 	Sep 25, 2009 
FIFA Soccer 10 	Sports  	7.0 	Oct 21, 2009 
Tales of Monkey Island -- Chapter 4: The Trial and Execution of Guybrush Threepwood 	Adventure  	7.2 	Oct 30, 2009 
Wallace & Gromit's Grand Adventures, Episode 4: The Bogey Man 	Adventure  	7.2 	Aug 20, 2009

If you think this is being un-civil, you should see us debate 



FreedomEclipse said:


> so your damned if you dont & damned if you do - if you know what I mean. Im not trying to argue with you. Im just saying that that seems to be the general point of view with everyone else who have been waiting for the game & are annoyed with whats become of it



That is just IT: nothing has become of it yet, not until the 11th !!


----------



## Gzero (Nov 8, 2009)

Some shops have begone selling MW2 already apparently. I think Gamestop got the green light.



> I work at gamestop in Michigan, we where one of the few stores releaseing it early. Sold ALOT of copies today, people where going nuts.
> 
> I played the game, and it's fun, the animations look alot smoother than the last.
> 
> ...



One not too pleased customer?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

really, gamestop received it before the reviewers?


----------



## Gzero (Nov 8, 2009)

Reviewers are embargoed they are not allowed to talk about the game.


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

It doesn't matter what the devs want because even if they felt entitled to do quality work it only matters what their bosses want.  The publishers owe it to us because we buy their sh!t.


----------



## Gzero (Nov 8, 2009)

Here: http://kotaku.com/5399552/northeast-us-gamestops-selling-modern-warfare-2-early

So it's not being sold now, but someone let them sell early lol.

Oh and have a lol at ebay.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> It doesn't matter what the devs want because even if they felt entitled to do quality work it only matters what their bosses want.  The publishers owe it to us because we buy their sh!t.



There is always a simple fix to that: buy something else.  Best we can do is hope.  The single player on cod4 was fairly impressive, and worth the money, and the multiplayer is a great addition to that.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> There is always a simple fix to that: buy something else.  Best we can do is hope.  The single player on cod4 was fairly impressive, and worth the money, and the multiplayer is a great addition to that.



Reminds me of something my friends' Dad always says:  Well, wish (or hope) in one hand and crap in the other, then see which one fills up sooner.


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> There is always a simple fix to that: buy something else.  Best we can do is hope.  The single player on cod4 was fairly impressive, and worth the money, and the multiplayer is a great addition to that.



WHOA NO WAY!?! boycott?  What am I two years old?  I know how not to spend my money.  In the past 5 years no single player mode in fps game has given me the enjoyment that was "worth the money" until boarderlands.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 8, 2009)

i agree with binge there.
BUT guys no-one will hear us cry about how this is bad for us PC gamers since...well COD is a successful title and there hardcore fans will buy it even they have heard about all this changes, they don't give a damn they would just buy it because there fanboys.
You can gurantee the console version will give them millions since they have probably targeted the console area because millions of people have consoles,parents little kids can play on the console if they want since there cheaper than building a good desktop to run it.

I just hate the fact most companies are making lot of FPS games for consoles..crysis 2 is now multi-platform, half life was PC exclusive and then valve decide to release there games onto the 360 and PS3 with orange box..We are losing are precious FPS games to consoles its unfair.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2009)

I feel like I must play this game. Pay any money for it? Nope! Anyone want to join me in some teamkilling awesomeness? I'd like to see what it takes to kick/ban an unruly player from the game.


----------



## Master_of_Time (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry to disappoint you, but Martyrdom IS in MW2. It is a deathstreak.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 8, 2009)

pirates will dominate the pc version


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Binge said:


> WHOA NO WAY!?! boycott?  What am I two years old?  I know how not to spend my money.  In the past 5 years no single player mode in fps game has given me the enjoyment that was "worth the money" until boarderlands.



I can identify with you on that.  Would you shell out $50 for megaman today? things change, and now that we see multiplayer not as an addition, but a basic part of a game, it changes things.  Still, the COD4 single player was fairly epic compared to many other games i've paid out $50 for.  Some of the story was jawdropping.  Moments like that are worth a bit of money sometimes.

Speaking of borderlands, how would you compare it to fallout 3? (even if it is an apple to tangerine comparison)


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I can identify with you on that.  Would you shell out $50 for megaman today? things change, and now that we see multiplayer not as an addition, but a basic part of a game, it changes things.  Still, the COD4 single player was fairly epic compared to many other games i've paid out $50 for.  Some of the story was jawdropping.  Moments like that are worth a bit of money sometimes.
> 
> Speaking of borderlands, how would you compare it to fallout 3? (even if it is an apple to tangerine comparison)



I do agree that MP has become a basic element of a modern game, which is a plus when executed right. I do agree the SP in CoD4 rocked, it was one of the more epic feeling SP experiences I've enjoyed yet...hard saying when I'll pick up MW2 to find out what it's like...I'm thinking bargain bin or g2play later on.

I enjoyed FO3 quite a bit, but VATS and the almost "slow mo" gameplay left me wanting a better shooter...FO3 excels in raw size and story imo, but Borderlands is much better paced and much more of a well worked shooter. At least from my experience thus far...Borderlands for me is a much more enjoyable game.


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2009)

I at least got equal playing time out of it.  Fallout 3 has character interaction and decisions to be made, out of combat skills.  Boarderlands matches it in the sense that the world is a freaking wasteland and there are creatures that have adapted to that, including humans.  It's a bit like taking most of the puzzle out of Fallout 3, making the FPS element awesome, and adding a twist of Redneck humor.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

too many good games coming out, and ive already pretty much made my choice for this round unfortunately: L4D2 (missed L4D entirely) and MW2.  Some that are still on my list are: Borderlands, Dragon Age: Origins, resident evil 5, etc...

LOL, and who says PC gaming is dyeing? apparently, there are more highly rated games on the PC than any of the consoles combined.  Also, there seems to be a higher combined average IQ in the PC gamers.

it seems like XBOX360 owners could get an empty disk that has HALO 4 smacked on it, and be happy as sh1t, so long as it gives you achievements and 500ms latency gameplay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> I feel like I must play this game. Pay any money for it? Nope! Anyone want to join me in some teamkilling awesomeness? I'd like to see what it takes to kick/ban an unruly player from the game.



I would so be onboard with you man but remember this is tied to VAC. I have WAY to many games at steak.



Kursah said:


> I do agree that MP has become a basic element of a modern game, which is a plus when executed right. I do agree the SP in CoD4 rocked, it was one of the more epic feeling SP experiences I've enjoyed yet...hard saying when I'll pick up MW2 to find out what it's like...I'm thinking bargain bin or g2play later on.
> 
> I enjoyed FO3 quite a bit, but VATS and the almost "slow mo" gameplay left me wanting a better shooter...FO3 excels in raw size and story imo, but Borderlands is much better paced and much more of a well worked shooter. At least from my experience thus far...Borderlands for me is a much more enjoyable game.



I find that really, REALLY hard to belive.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would so be onboard with you man but remember this is tied to VAC. I have WAY to many games at steak.



I assume that would mean that valve would ban you from all valve multiplayer services altogether?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> I assume that would mean that valve would ban you from all valve multiplayer services altogether?



Worse. Lock out my account. I have 55 games on my Valve account.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

anything that can be done to unlock it? and what about games that are on steam, but do not use steam services, like COD4?  I currently use a "system" that allows me to play without the disk in drive, but I still have all the original hardware in my bookshelf.

Speaking of valve, I should add some TPU players on steam, ive got only like 3 or so.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I find that really, REALLY hard to belive.



What the part that I liked CoD4's SP campaign? Or that I didn't like VATS and the gameplay pace in FO3? Or that I enjoy Borderlands more at this point in time? Believe it brother, that just happened!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> anything that can be done to unlock it? and what about games that are on steam, but do not use steam services, like COD4?  I currently use a "system" that allows me to play without the disk in drive, but I still have all the original hardware in my bookshelf.



If you buy a game in steam or it uses VAC you are screwed forever if you get caught cheating. You lose access to your whole account.



Kursah said:


> What the part that I liked CoD4's SP campaign? Or that I didn't like VATS and the gameplay pace in FO3? Or that I enjoy Borderlands more at this point in time? Believe it brother, that just happened!



Nothing is better than FO3. And this is from an old school Quake player.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

FO3 battles are very rocky, buggy, I almost find it a chore to combat or use vats.  The shooting should have been smoother, this guy can only shoot 1 pistol shot per second, wtf?.  I get 50+ FPS at all times no matter what, but when i move to vats, it goes to like 10FPS.  Everything else is top notch though, still play it today.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> FO3 battles are very rocky, buggy, I almost find it a chore to combat or use vats.  The shooting should have been smoother, this guy can only shoot 1 pistol shot per second, wtf?.  I get 50+ FPS at all times no matter what, but when i move to vats, it goes to like 10FPS.  Everything else is top notch though, still play it today.



I've never had that problem. The only issue I had is a nasty memory leak when I moved to a 64-bit OS.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nothing is better than FO3. And this is from an old school Quake player.



Nice, I don't hear many talk about the original Quake these days...now that game was revolutionary in my mind for fps games. I spent more hours than I'll ever care to admit in that game offline and online....ahh the days of 19.2k AOL...lol.

FO3 is an amazing game...I just don't like how parts of it work gameplay-wise. I still go back here and there, do a couple of quests and then move onto something more entertaining. Hell I bought 2 copies of the game, one for my ex (on release day) and one for me later on...so I can't say I hate the game, I just find other games much more entertaining. But in my eyes there are quite a few games I prefer over FO3, whether or not they're better in your eyes is up to you.


----------



## Gzero (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you buy a game in steam or it uses VAC you are screwed forever if you get caught cheating. You lose access to your whole account.
> Nothing is better than FO3. And this is from an old school Quake player.



Proof? Or are you talking from experience? 

Steam says otherwise: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4044-QDHJ-5691

Your not locked out of your account, just can't play on vac secured servers for any game. Single players still work and any multiplayer not dependent on vac or have vac turned off.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

Quick off topic question: I cant add favorites on COD4 multi.  It says added, but shows nothing in favorites.  Tried all sorts of servers.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you refreshed your favorites list too? I know sometimes after I add a server it won't pop up till I do a list refresh...I'm sure you already have...but that fixes it for me.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah, ive added several servers, none show up....  Filters are default also.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you buy a game in steam or it uses VAC you are screwed forever if you get caught cheating. You lose access to your whole account.



Not true. I got an account banned. I was playing CSS, so it banned all my SOURCE ONLINE activity. I could still play Portal, HL2, HL1, GTA etc. It only bans you from VAC secure servers on the game your were cheating on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Proof? Or are you talking from experience?
> 
> Steam says otherwise: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4044-QDHJ-5691
> 
> Your not locked out of your account, just can't play on vac secured servers for any game. Single players still work and any multiplayer not dependent on vac or have vac turned off.



I stand corrected. Ether way its not something I wanna risk.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Not true. I got an account banned. I was playing CSS, so it banned all my SOURCE ONLINE activity. I could still play Portal, HL2, HL1, GTA etc. It only bans you from VAC secure servers on the game your were cheating on.



I can't beleave a fellow TPU member would cheat!! :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> I can't beleave a fellow TPU member would cheat!!



Bah! There are a lot of shady bastards on here.


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 8, 2009)

VAC has nothing to do with griefing, only cheating. I'd imagine because of this and no kick voting mw2 doesn't have friendly fire anyways...


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 8, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> I can't beleave a fellow TPU member would cheat!! :shadedshu



Lol.. It was in my young days. A mate linked me to a site and we messed around on a server i owned for abit. Only lasted an hour or so and a month-ish later i got banned 

I've learnt now though. I play better without them 

Anyways, what engine does MW2 use? and whats the resolution on the Xbox version?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol.. It was in my young days. A mate linked me to a site and we messed around on a server i owned for abit. Only lasted an hour or so and a month-ish later i got banned
> 
> I've learnt now though. I play better without them
> 
> Anyways, what engine does MW2 use? and whats the resolution on the Xbox version?



Same damn engine they used for CoD2. A highly modified Doom3 engine.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can't belive anyone still wants to play this game after the airport scene. Nevermind all the other crap. The airport scene should have turned anyone off with a backbone.



Somebody link me this scene please.


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,26276759-5014239,00.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,26276759-5014239,00.html



Damn you beat me to it.

Wile E that video doesnt show you the whole thing. Its even worse than what little it displays.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bah! There are a lot of shady bastards on here.



I hate Cheaters, I was playing Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising and had this guy lined up in my sights (sniper rifle) and lay there in the grass unloading bullets into him and he didnt even flinch, after i had hit him about 8-9 times he casually turns around and oneshots me


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 8, 2009)

Chill out guys. I'm loaded with infractions tonight, and I'll use them. Let's stay on topic, and no personal attacks.


----------



## Gzero (Nov 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Same damn engine they used for CoD2. A highly modified Doom3 engine.



Pretty sure its still the Quake 3 engine. Doom 3 has bits of tech that Cod2 and 4 don't seem to have. 

Also if you ask a die hard cod fan, they will sprout that nonsense that its a proprietary engine. But of course, if you look at the game they were working on to begin with: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medal_of_Honor:_Allied_Assault
You'll notice its a Q3 powered game, and all it means when they say "proprietary" is that IW have bought the right to use the Q3 engine and modify it as much as they want.


----------



## erocker (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's it for now. Thread has been cleaned.  Perhaps the thread will be reopened at some time, but I suggest you all go do something productive in the mean time.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

Thread is reopened but keep this in mind:

1. Stay on topic
2. Stay on topic
3. Stay on topic
4. Follow the rest of TPU's guidelines

If the rules aren't followed, it will result in an instant infraction. No warnings and zero tolerance.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

Ill admit the MP prob wont be as fun as cod4. but ill still pick this up tomorrow, try it and let u know. im sure it  will be playable, just with flaws. not like bad company 2 will be much better. battlefield 2 had lots and lots of lag issues, and its EA.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

that airport scene is a bit sick

just glad im not buying the game

"and its EA" whats that meant to mean? Activison sure arnt as rosy as you might think

EDIT: take that back the airport scene is disgusting, sure games are violent but to mimic real life terrorism like that is just a tad to far even ww2 games are not like that


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Thread is reopened but keep this in mind:
> 
> 1. Stay on topic
> 2. Stay on topic
> ...



thank you erocker i was waiting for you  , it was getting out of hand


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't understand why this thread needs to be opened anyways. It's just the same 10 users over and over again stating their not going to buy it. I think we understand. Personally, I can't wait to play this game! 


-I didn't say "buy."


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> that airport scene is a bit sick
> 
> just glad im not buying the game
> 
> "and its EA" whats that meant to mean? Activison sure arnt as rosy as you might think



EA has the tendency to release buggy and poorly optimized games. i think mirrors edge on ps3 is the only 1 ive run into that hasnt been like that.

i just watched the airport thing, when i first heard of it i thought it was just a cinematic. didnt want to see it as a spoiler. but after watching ill admit its a bit gruesome to have the player doing that act. 

but all the same u kill innocents in games like grand theft auto and such.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> but all the same u kill innocents in games like grand theft auto and such.



Reality/Fantasy. Know the difference!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> EA has the tendency to release buggy and poorly optimized games. i think mirrors edge on ps3 is the only 1 ive run into that hasnt been like that.
> 
> i just watched the airport thing, when i first heard of it i thought it was just a cinematic. didnt want to see it as a spoiler. but after watching ill admit its a bit gruesome to have the player doing that act.
> 
> but all the same u kill innocents in games like grand theft auto and such.



ah but in grand theft auto you have a choice, you dont have to run and kill whores and pedestrians

the point of the airport scene is to mimic real life terrorism, how would one feel about a game that glorified road side bombings in iraq or even worse a game having you smash into the world trade centres? youd be horrified to me this is no different

EDIT: sorry yeah EA games are like that i agree


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Reality/Fantasy. Know the difference!



thats exactly it too. its not real, but it is a digital representation of something that does look very real. even tho i think its stupid the way the media in the states depicts a lot of games and not movies, i still think it could be a stab in the heart a bit when i play that scene.


Yea i still buy a lot of EA games tho. NFS and such, and its buggy and unoptimized.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> thats exactly it too. its not real, but it is a digital representation of something that does look very real. even tho i think its stupid the way the media in the states depicts a lot of games and not movies, i still think it could be a stab in the heart a bit when i play that scene.



Not me! It's all just lighted pixels on a screen. Fake. Not real. No emotions required.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Not me! It's all just lighted pixels on a screen. Fake. Not real. No emotions required.



well i was killing jawas the other day in force unleashed. maybe ill be alright.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

its a bit to real for me, i wouldnt like to do that even if its not real like in this game its still a graphic representation

games are meant to be fun and i certainly dont find this fun

i dont usually get emotional about games i mean i didnt in fallout 3 using vats or similar violent stuff but its a representation of real life terrorism


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its a bit to real for me,



You should definitely not play this game then.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> You should definitely not play this game then.



im not i said that already


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm not buying this game. Have I said this already? 

Anyway......ARGGGGG!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not buying this game. Have I said this already?
> 
> Anyway......ARGGGGG!



is that you taking the piss or not i cant really tell anymore

that was a serious question btw

is it actually out, id like to know if the games any good or not past all the crappy controversy


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> is that you taking the piss or not i cant really tell anymore
> 
> that was a serious question btw
> 
> is it actually out, id like to know if the games any good or not past all the crappy controversy



Its out tomorrow. ill be purchasing pc version and playing it in the evening as im at work, then class. so ill let u know then. but some1 else maybe able to let you know sooner.

cough* erocker


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Its out tomorrow. ill be purchasing pc version and playing it in the evening as im at work, then class. so ill let u know then. but some1 else maybe able to let you know sooner.
> 
> cough* erocker



yeah there is all this controversy but i dont actually have any idea if its good or not! lol erocker i think hookeystreet got it early too rofl


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah there is all this controversy but i dont actually have any idea if its good or not! lol erocker i think hookeystreet got it early too rofl



I might be able to let ya know also


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah there is all this controversy but i dont actually have any idea if its good or not! lol erocker i think hookeystreet got it early too rofl



well ill be busy all day tomorrow. but im sure erocker will call in sick or something to play it


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

I will be picking it up perso]nally now that i've been confirmed there is still hardcore mode.

but anyway here this is for everyone else



I still don't see why anyone is really offended by the terrorist level of the game, as it is just a game. The fact they let you skip it if your offended is pretty nice of them.

When you rip through people in other games how come its not offensive? Being based off real life situations or not. Its what sturrs the emotions.


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> well ill be busy all day tomorrow. but im sure erocker will call in sick or something to play it



Nah, I had all weekend to play it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I will be picking it up perso]nally now that i've been confirmed there is still hardcore mode.
> 
> but anyway here this is for everyone else
> 
> ...



look back at my previous posts for how i felt about that scene
yeah thanks guys it will be interesting to see how the game plays out in singleplayer and online

see if it really is as good as they claim

all my mates are getting it too i feel lonely ROFL


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> look back at my previous posts for how i felt about that scene
> yeah thanks guys it will be interesting to see how the game plays out in singleplayer and online
> 
> see if it really is as good as they claim
> ...



i thought i read somewhere u can skip it?

edit: this article says it can be skipped http://gamerblips.dailyradar.com/story/confirmed-leaked-mw2-civilians-vid-is-real-scene/


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> i thought i read somewhere u can skip it?



yeah a few have said that you can skip it, still its in there i just dont know how people cant feel it was a bit to far

as i said im usually indifferent i dont get all giddy and i dont say its all terrible
i know its not real but i still was like damn thats sick because it is a representation of something thats real, its meant to be like that

manhunt was a bit sick but i was like its fake it would never happen, this is just glorifying terrorism and is a realistic graphical representation whether or not they planned it to be


i dont know why im being persecuted for feeling like that


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah a few have said that you can skip it, still its in there i just dont know how people cant feel it was a bit to far
> 
> as i said im usually indifferent i dont get all giddy and i dont say its all terrible
> i know its not real but i still was like damn thats sick because it is a representation of something thats real, its meant to be like that
> ...



Eh i understand where ur at. i dont feel the same way, but i hear yah.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive always wanted to know what it is like to kill many, many innocent civilians.  Since this game is coming out, i dont have to actually do it, so i went ahead and disarmed the bombs i had previously set.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Ive always wanted to know what it is like to kill many, many innocent civilians.  Since this game is coming out, i dont have to actually do it, so i went ahead and disarmed the bombs i had previously set.



kind of funny but mean at same time. some people have feelings and arent a braindead horse


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

"The scene establishes the depth of evil and the cold bloodedness of a rogue Russian villain and his unit. By establishing that evil, it adds to the urgency of the player’s mission to stop them."
Thats like saying you have to have someone die of a horrible disease, condition or illness for you to want to do something about it or to care about it, pretty cynical attitude!

3870x2 i know that is clearly a joke but why would someone want to see what its like to do that? Who would have that frame of mind? They'd have to be pretty mental!

I dont condone anyone who plays that scene they shouldn't be persecuted just as people who feel its a bit much shouldn't be either after all it should be the developers who should be questioned for wanting to create scenes like that.

If in gta im running up the kerb knocking over people i never feel like im purposely trying to do that like kill innocent people (i never deliberately say yeah im gonna go and hunt down this old granny i just dont have that frame of mind) im just getting somewhere faster, in this scene i would feel im purposely killing innocent people.
I hardly know games that put people in that situation if they exist ive never played them and that would probly tie in with my personality.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Ive always wanted to know what it is like to kill many, many innocent civilians.  Since this game is coming out, i dont have to actually do it, so i went ahead and disarmed the bombs i had previously set.



You should have joined the Marines instead man.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> "The scene establishes the depth of evil and the cold bloodedness of a rogue Russian villain and his unit. By establishing that evil, it adds to the urgency of the player’s mission to stop them."
> 
> 3870x2 i know that is clearly a joke but why would someone want to see what its like to do that? who would have that frame of mind? they'd have to be pretty mental
> 
> i dont condone anyone who plays that scene they shouldnt be persecuted just as people who feel its a bit much shouldnt be either after all it should be the developers who should be questioned for wanting to show off scenes like that



I suppose look at it like a movie or tv show. I cant think of a specific example. But you think "wow that bad guy's a douchebag, i hope the good guy kills him" Now you're the good guy and you get to kick some serious ass.

But it is a video game and ur  the bad guy in this case. well i suppose u can try and shoot your teammates.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I suppose look at it like a movie or tv show. I cant think of a specific example. But you think "wow that bad guy's a douchebag, i hope the good guy kills him" Now you're the good guy and you get to kick some serious ass.
> 
> But it is a video game and ur  the bad guy in this case. well i suppose u can try and shoot your teammates.



ROFL try to shoot your team mates!

In those stories you see the thing happen for example the persons wife is captured or something, you dont actually go capture the wife and then suddenly go back to being the hero who has to save her.

Pretty dumb analogy but you dont have to go bowser and steal the princess to want to save her.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should have joined the Marines instead man.



at the time I joined, marines did not have a special operations team.  MARSOC came later.  Blame SOCOM.

Also, damnit, it was funny, all feelings aside (pansy).  And dont make fun of my braindead horsey!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ROFL try to shoot your team mates!
> 
> In those stories you see the thing happen for example the persons wife is captured or something, you dont actually go capture the wife and then suddenly go back to being the hero who has to save her.
> 
> Pretty dumb analogy but you dont have to go bowser and steal the princess to want to save her.



yeah its true. you dont need that. i guess its just raising the bar in an odd-weird way.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 9, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> at the time I joined, marines did not have a special operations team.  MARSOC came later.  Blame SOCOM.
> 
> Also, damnit, it was funny, all feelings aside (pansy).  And dont make fun of my braindead horsey!



BS. Marine RECON has been around since forever man. However you made the right choice


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BS. Marine RECON has been around since forever man. However you made the right choice



pfft, marine recon is equal to army rangers.  We dont work with marsoc as much as you think we would though.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> yeah its true. you dont need that. i guess its just raising the bar in an odd-weird way.



No longer talking about whether or not we should be horrified or not. If they showed you the acts in a cinematic sequence it would be just as violent and just as horrible yet it would be different for the player, watching it is just like witnessing it all your doing is being shown the acts, like in real life if we see these things happen on tv or in a movie. You didn't actually do it and had no control so you feel powerless you would feel like it was a terrible act, the realism would only add to that effect but now you did the act so you have to question yourself, you have to think the whole purpose was to kill those people, your whole purpose in that scene was to be a terrorist.

There is a distinct difference between showing an act for dramatic purpose and being made to do an act.

It would work better if it was a cinematic cutscene. The developers deliberately choose not to do this to be all controversial.

Never in a Rainbow 6 game do they have you killing and blowing people up as the terrorists, they always show the acts or describe them in passing. None other games like this take itself seriously, like L4D never actually pretends to be a graphical representation of a real life act unlike MW2.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

has anyone tryed the multiplayer on PC yet?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 9, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> pfft, marine recon is equal to army rangers.  We dont work with marsoc as much as you think we would though.



How about they start paying you guys better. Blackwater, back when they were still being used in Iraq, made more money then you guys. Its BS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 9, 2009)

Here you guys go.. If your up in arms over the game.. Then the British might want your help

Gamer's Voice looks to be "open to the public".. So, it should be via anyone. No matter where they are from.. At lease my look on it..


Then, here is some Good news of what Activision is doing via COD:MW2 Project CODE


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

IMO if you dont like a game for what ever reson, then you dont have to buy it.

Has anyone played Multiplayer on PC?

Whats it like?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

how come i have a feeling this thread is going to close again?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> how come i have a feeling this thread is going to close again?



Yup, Its starting to look that way


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

nothing outside the rules has been discussed and nothing in an insulting manner
i dont see why it has to be closed

besides a few of us wanted to hear what the game was like, mulit and single player


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> nothing outside the rules has been discussed and nothing in an insulting manner
> i dont see why it has to be closed
> 
> besides a few of us wanted to hear what the game was like, mulit and single player



actually, yes we are breaking the rules: nothing has been on topic for many, many posts.

and now, Erocker:


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> nothing outside the rules has been discussed and nothing in an insulting manner
> i dont see why it has to be closed
> 
> besides a few of us wanted to hear what the game was like, mulit and single player



Talking about the marines and what not is not part of the topic honestly. Granted it is similar to the games events it is not part of the gameplay, graphics, etc.

I Just think we should talk about the game. More so stop repeating ourselves and talk about things like How good or bad it is, as it comes out tomorrow.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its a bit to real for me, i wouldnt like to do that even if its not real like in this game its still a graphic representation
> 
> games are meant to be fun and i certainly dont find this fun
> 
> i dont usually get emotional about games i mean i didnt in fallout 3 using vats or similar violent stuff but its a representation of real life terrorism



And that is your choice. Just don't expect everyone to follow suit. Were all big boys here and can make our own desicions. I have made mine and it should be here day after tomorrow. Happy Gaming all you MW2 gamers. Have fun that is what it is all about.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Talking about the marines and what not is not part of the topic honestly. Granted it is similar to the games events it is not part of the gameplay, graphics, etc.
> 
> I Just think we should talk about the game. More so stop repeating ourselves and talk about things like How good or bad it is, as it comes out tomorrow.



oh aye that stuff i thought you meant the discussion i was having a few posts back



boise49ers said:


> And that is your choice. Just don't expect everyone to follow suit. Were all big boys here and can make our own desicions. I have made mine and it should be here day after tomorrow. Happy Gaming all you MW2 gamers. Have fun that is what it is all about.



yes it is my choice but i shouldn't be persecuted for that, not that i have been everyone has understood how i feel and i understand if people want to buy the game they can do so


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted by MilkyWay
> its a bit to real for me, i wouldnt like to do that even if its not real like in this game its still a graphic representation
> 
> games are meant to be fun and i certainly dont find this fun
> ...



Games are not meant to be fun anymore man, its 2009, its all about emotions now. How the story grabs you. How it makes you react, and what you do in the situation. Most importantly how you feel after your done playing it.

The wii is a game system for fun, any current gen/next gen even PC games are all about emotion and story


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Games are not meant to be fun anymore man, its 2009, its all about emotions now. How the story grabs you. How it makes you react, and what you do in the situation. Most importantly how you feel after your done playing it.
> 
> The wii is a game system for fun, any current gen/next gen even PC games are all about emotion and story



bah i dont play empire total war and left 4 dead for storyline
storyline and drama should be part of a game not all of it

most if not all RPGs rely on a good storyline but a few of them are also fun games

another last point is that if a game it dramatic is can add to the enjoyment factor, enjoying something is also part of something being fun

PS i hate teh wii and its crap mini game compilations


----------



## erocker (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yes it is my choice but i shouldn't be persecuted for that, not that i have been everyone has understood how i feel and i understand if people want to buy the game they can do so



Yes, we understand that from your 30+ posts in this thread.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, we understand that from your 30+ posts in this thread.



people keep asking and i hate to post this but yeah stop asking me folks you can read my posts if you want my feelings


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> bah i dont play empire total war and left 4 dead for storyline
> storyline and drama should be part of a game not all of it
> 
> most if not all RPGs rely on a good storyline but a few of them are also fun games
> ...



And whos to say MW2 multiplayer wont be fun? How do you know you wont like the story.

I agree on some aspects as there are games i play for fun, but as far as singleplayer games go now adays if i dont like the story, i wont play the game.

A good story to me is a game that makes me think about it even after im done playing it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> And whos to say MW2 multiplayer wont be fun? How do you know you wont like the story.
> 
> I agree on some aspects as there are games i play for fun, but as far as singleplayer games go now adays if i dont like the story, i wont play the game.
> 
> A good story to me is a game that makes me think about it even after im done playing it.



Everybody is different and i think its more of a personality thing. If a game is great it doesn't need a great story, a lot of great games can get away with an average story like Mass Effect for example, wasn't the best but its one of my personal favourites, others hated it. Oblivion too never had a brilliant story but it is a well loved game. I dont think resident evil 5 was that great a story either but i loved playing it.

Yeah okay you win close the thread ive went off topic too 

I never said i wouldn't like the story or multiplayer of MW2, how can i if i havnt touched it yet. I do plan to play it at a mates.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Gamestop is having a midnight release here so i'll probably be picking it up on my way back from college. I'll probably install it and play it for an hour then let you guys know how it runs on a Med. Spec pc, mine.  Heck, according to 3dmark06, my pc is considered "fairly old"


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 9, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> Well Gamestop is having a midnight release here so i'll probably be picking it up on my way back from college. I'll probably install it and play it for an hour then let you guys know how it runs on a Med. Spec pc, mine.  Heck, according to 3dmark06, my pc is considered "fairly old"



Ya, a lot of Gamestops are doing a midnight launch for this game

The only time i would get this game is if i had a Console.(which i should be buying fairly soon)


----------



## MadClown (Nov 9, 2009)

So, at school today I wrote on the Chalk boards, "Boycott MW2".


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> So, at school today I wrote on the Chalk boards, "Boycott MW2".



did anyone do anything or say anything? i would have laughed to myself  then have a lot of people look at me like wtf is he laughing about


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> So, at school today I wrote on the Chalk boards, "Boycott MW2".



Nice...


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> So, at school today I wrote on the Chalk boards, "Boycott MW2".



Lol, you really are a madclown  

Has anyone played multiplayer yet?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> So, at school today I wrote on the Chalk boards, "Boycott MW2".



I used to do that when I was in elementary , just spam about games.

I remember one particularly that I spammed the crap out of it was "C&C Red Alert 2" and drawings too.

I was in a class with friends I normally was frend from before , and they used to have early PCs quite early for that days and good enough for games , rare find, but anyways as other schoolfriends got familiar with RA2 , we started battles on the board , one being soviet the other allied and we draw bases at each end , dreadnought vessels , flak cannons , apocalypse tanks and Kirrov airships all over the place. 

one silly thing I didn't know how to pronounce _apocalypse_ back then , I called it _akikoplace/akikopleys_ LoL And I think I will never forget this word for the rest of my life. RA2 was good

you brought back my memories


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 10, 2009)

I on MW2 now searching for other players for an online game but not find anyone !!







Just doing the training for single player.

Heres a screenie @ 2048X1536 max settings 

Training





Mission


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

Some are saying that there are a few online game modes that only offer 6v6 not 9v9.  When was that announced?


----------



## MadClown (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> did anyone do anything or say anything? i would have laughed to myself  then have a lot of people look at me like wtf is he laughing about



I also paraded around chantting "boycott Modern Warfare 2!", and made a reference in class, and I did get alot of wtf reactions



RuskiSnajper said:


> I used to do that when I was in elementary , just spam about games.
> 
> I remember one particularly that I spammed the crap out of it was "C&C Red Alert 2" and drawings too.
> 
> ...



omg, thats full of win, board battles



EastCoasthandle said:


> Some are saying that there are a few online game modes that only offer 6v6 not 9v9.  When was that announced?



ground war is 9v9 that I know


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> I also paraded around chantting "boycott Modern Warfare 2!", and made a reference in class, and I did get alot of wtf reactions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm beginning to understand why this has gotten to be a thread I got lost in. You are talking about while you are in Class. I have worked for a school district for 20 years and didn't start that job until I was 30.I think maybe I'm surrrounded by a lot younger folks here. Excuse me while I exit. 
I will enjoy the game tomorrow when I get it and let this thread die for me until they have one talking about game play instead of trying to read into the future.
I am curious where do you youngsters get the money to build those top knotch machines you all have ? Here I am working two jobs and only run a dual core. Of course right now in this economy I have my daughter her husband and 2 grandkids living under my roof too.


----------



## Afterburner (Nov 10, 2009)

Interesting read....  Digital Distributors Refuse To Stock PC Modern Warfare 2

http://www.edge-online.com/news/digital-distributors-refuse-to-stock-pc-modern-warfare-2


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 10, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I'm beginning to understand why this has gotten to be a thread I got lost in. You are talking about while you are in Class. I have worked for a school district for 20 years and didn't start that job until I was 30.I think maybe I'm surrrounded by a lot younger folks here. Excuse me while I exit.
> I will enjoy the game tomorrow when I get it and let this thread die for me until they have one talking about game play instead of trying to read into the future.
> I am curious where do you youngsters get the money to build those top knotch machines you all have ? Here I am working two jobs and only run a dual core. Of course right now in this economy I have my daughter her husband and 2 grandkids living under my roof too.



 No reason to be bitter towards those kids that have more spending money. I would never get married and have two kids all living at my parents place. Why would you even bring that into the discussion? 

Old men are great at condescending on those who are younger. I do not personally do so, and I never will. I am old enough to know that doing so is blind ignorance at any age. Sorry that you young people have to deal with that crap. I see it all the time.

I figured you were not targeting me but I just thought that you were getting out of line and taking things too personal about a videogame. 


BTW there will always be people more and less fortunate than yourself. I think you should just be happy with what you have and treat others with mutual respect. Sorry if I offended you or anyone else in this thread.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 10, 2009)

Well finally theres some other players online. Must say it plays well & looks sweet ! 

Doesnt show your ping just a basic bar meter. Mine was showing full for most games.

The games graphics engine seems smooth. I been playing at 2048x1536 2xAA & all other settings at max on a single HD4850 with no noticable slow frame rates or lag.

>>Screen shots<<





.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 10, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I'm beginning to understand why this has gotten to be a thread I got lost in. You are talking about while you are in Class. I have worked for a school district for 20 years and didn't start that job until I was 30.I think maybe I'm surrrounded by a lot younger folks here. Excuse me while I exit.
> I will enjoy the game tomorrow when I get it and let this thread die for me until they have one talking about game play instead of trying to read into the future.
> I am curious where do you youngsters get the money to build those top knotch machines you all have ? Here I am working two jobs and only run a dual core. Of course right now in this economy I have my daughter her husband and 2 grandkids living under my roof too.



There is a k in notch? 

I can afford this rig cause i sold my old 80cc dirtbike that i grew out of for $800, and got an extra $200 for being brave and building a pc that i never did prior, then i got a job, and with no bills to pay i could afford to upgrade my dual core machine into a quadcore best, there is your answer.  Dont worry, once(if) I go to college I'll be broke.

Back on topic, I'm surprised that there are actually a number of people playing this online on pc, I honestly wasnt expecting much more than a hundred.

And I saw some screens of IWnet, looks like a port of the console lobby, reminds me of Dark Athena.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 10, 2009)

whateva, im gonna be one of the actual people that says they werent gonna buy it that still sticks with there word, theres much better games out there ...EXample dragons age,uncharted 2, etec tect eteft


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> No reason to be bitter towards those kids that have more spending money. I would never get married and have two kids all living at my parents place. Why would you even bring that into the discussion?
> 
> Old men are great at condescending on those who are younger. I do not personally do so, and I never will. I am old enough to know that doing so is blind ignorance at any age. Sorry that you young people have to deal with that crap. I see it all the time.
> 
> ...



Nope you took it wrong buddy. I was pointing out these guys are much younger then me. You can take that any way you like.  You're also convinced IW is out to destroy PC gamers too.  I was thinking the same thing about I wish I didn't have all these responcibilities so I could afford those type machines. Then I wouldn't have my family so it wouldn't be worth it. I don't hold it agaisnt any one. Jealous a little bit yeah , but not hold it against them. (back on topic)With that being said I have a link to one of the reviews from MW 2. Sure doesn't sound like crap to me. 
http://www.modernwarfare2reviews.com/modern-warfare-2-review-the-best-headache-ever


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

PC mw2 online game live now!
source
Graphics looks as good as CS:S!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

watching now... its a live stream from in game


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

graphics are a dead ringer for mirrors edge
the airport map looks like a rainbow six vegas map i dunno

doesn't look like any old cod's ive played

yeah i watched that stream for a few mins maybe like 5 mins didn't interest me at all, generic FPS written all over it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

the blood effect when you get shot looks terrible.... why a blood splatter over 40% of your vision, when you get shot in the feet, hmmm?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the blood effect when you get shot looks terrible.... why a blood splatter over 40% of your vision, when you get shot in the feet, hmmm?



yeah i dont get that, it should be proportionate

just seems they want to go for something flashy oh look bloody stains, idiots wont really realise its stupid just notice the "gore"


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the blood effect when you get shot looks terrible.... why a blood splatter over 40% of your vision, when you get shot in the feet, hmmm?



Just like when Counter-Strike was still in beta version.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> doesn't look like any old cod's ive played



It looks like a consolized dookie.

Glad I didn't cave in, honestly, when I first saw the stream, I saw the FAMAS, and I pitched a tent, after that I realized that its the same game deep down inside with fundamental elements stripped from it, then I cried and did my homework.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 10, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I'm beginning to understand why this has gotten to be a thread I got lost in. You are talking about while you are in Class. I have worked for a school district for 20 years and didn't start that job until I was 30.I think maybe I'm surrrounded by a lot younger folks here. Excuse me while I exit.
> I will enjoy the game tomorrow when I get it and let this thread die for me until they have one talking about game play instead of trying to read into the future.
> I am curious where do you youngsters get the money to build those top knotch machines you all have ? Here I am working two jobs and only run a dual core. Of course right now in this economy I have my daughter her husband and 2 grandkids living under my roof too.



I make about 50k, and my wife about the same.  I dont really spend much money on my rig, I just want it to be able to play the latest maxed out with 1920x1200.  Whatever it takes to do that, is in my rig.  Some people could spend more, depending on their priorities.

For instance, I installed a lightweight aluminum flywheel and racing clutch this weekend that set me back about $900.  That could have gone towards an extreme processor of some sort i guess.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

MadClown said:


> It looks like a consolized dookie.
> 
> Glad I didn't cave in, honestly, when I first saw the stream, I saw the FAMAS, and I pitched a tent, after that I realized that its the same game deep down inside with fundamental elements stripped from it, then I cried and did my homework.



Definitely looks generic, nothing special looking.

Without the dedicated servers running all the time clans wont really be using it much i think. It wont be playable at lans unless everyone connects to the internet which wont happen so combine that with the generic feel of it and its a waste of time really this game, unless the singleplayer is something spectacular which im assuming it isnt.

Id rather play Team Fortress or heck even old battlefield 2 has more in it than this.
Just go play COD4 this doesn't bring anything to the table.

FAMAS has been in loads of games, original metal gear solid comes to mind 

Now ive actually seen the multiplayer i have a good idea of what its like. For me its nothing i would be interested in. No thanks ill move along.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

that live feed is 6v6 not 9v9.  :shadedshu


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> that live feed is 6v6 not 9v9.  :shadedshu



i dont think 9v9 wouldnt bring much more to the game (action or gameplay wise) but it would be nice to see the level of strain at a full match


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

Problem is that they never mentioned that these matches would be 6v6.  They said it would b 9v9 :shadedshu


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 10, 2009)

it looks like there is no problem with lag at all whatsoever.  He is doing great, everything seems smooth.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

There are only 12 players.  That's not a testiment to how well this game controls lag.  
Hmm, Ground War is the only one so far that has 12-18 players.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

and it could be lucky and have everyone on 10Mb cable or higher - they fail to realise how this will suck in a country where the average internet is 512Kb/128Kb or 1500Kb/256Kb


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 10, 2009)

this game is straight awesome looking,im definetly buying it


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got back from the launch party at gamestop.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 10, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> this game is straight awesome looking,im definetly buying it



For a console its probably the game of the year.... unless Fallout 3 came out in 09'. I can't remember.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

WHAT THE ....!!!!

"Call of duty: Modern Warfare 2 has not been officially released, and cannot be unlocked at this time. Please check the Steam news to find out the release time. Steam will notify you when the game becomes unlocked."

grrr


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 10, 2009)

u have to wait till the 13th to play on steam


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

i didn't even put in the numbers for steam tho,... it did it on its own. I bought the retail copy at gamestop >.<


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> and it could be lucky and have everyone on 10Mb cable or higher - they fail to realise how this will suck in a country where the average internet is 512Kb/128Kb or 1500Kb/256Kb



Mussels is very right about the condition of the internet in my country.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

haha It decided to let me go ahead and play 

I is happy now


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

It releases in 20 mins where I live as of now. I have no money for it, but my buddy is waiting in line right now and I will see it when he gets home. People are getting all crazy out here.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

So whos going to admit they were wrong to say MW2 was going to be sh*t?


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> So whos going to admit they were wrong to say MW2 was going to be sh*t?



Not me  I never said it would be sh*t. Its good but Its no cod4 replacement. 

>>My screenshots<<


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 10, 2009)

http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/682/dayone.png
lol the ping is not shown numerically

http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=160404

The FAQ for the PC versions asks you to go to your "Xbox Dashboard"


It is not balanced for lean, but tactical shields are

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eV-83E6okA&feature=player_embedded

lol

"Advanced" video is mostly yes or no? lol


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

wow... thats umm.... very advanced

didnt CoD2 have the same options?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> So whos going to admit they were wrong to say MW2 was going to be sh*t?



So lets see. Not only does the PC version get dumbed down to a console level in ALL ways we now have to wait two days after the console release to play?! That is the definition of sh*t.

Also people are already complaining about the massive lag even on the consoles. 

Enjoy your game sheep. 



Mussels said:


> wow... thats umm.... very advanced
> 
> didnt CoD2 have the same options?



It also had 32 players. Please lets not compare this shit to CoD2. THAT was a good game.

Edit: You know what would make me play this game? Being able to play on console servers. I would love nothing more than to ass rape some sheep.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 10, 2009)

Meh can't say i really like it that much. There is a lot of camping going on i mean...a fucking lot. I feel some things were "Tried" too hard in this game. it's hard to explain  i guess. I personally think it's also very ugly.

Only reason i got it was cause a group of us play it.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 10, 2009)

i will still admit its shit, i was playing it at the bx today and i walked away in 3 minutes cause the complete garbage, this game could have been purposly made into shit and people still ould have bought cause the name and reviewers would have raved that is how it was made on purpose..BAAAAAAH BAAAAAH


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

modern warfare 2 gameplay below!

http://www.sheepgame.co.uk/

(i got 6 of 8)


----------



## skylamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> modern warfare 2 gameplay below!
> 
> http://www.sheepgame.co.uk/
> 
> (i got 6 of 8)



ionsaneeeee insane


----------



## shevanel (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> modern warfare 2 gameplay below!
> 
> http://www.sheepgame.co.uk/
> 
> (i got 6 of 8)





Is it just me or are the sheep real laggy? i try to get around them but the lag is so bad. my best option is to just sit here and camp, wait for the sheep to walk by me then react, if it werent so laggy i could probably try another tactic.. like attack the sheep head on.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Is it just me or are the sheep real laggy? i try to get around them but the lag is so bad. my best option is to just sit here and camp, wait for the sheep to walk by me then react, if it werent so laggy i could probably try another tactic.. like attack the sheep head on.



try setting up a turret. it will get them even if you lag.


----------



## WiCz (Nov 10, 2009)

It's really sad but totally unsurprising to see so many people so annoyed at a company who then go and give them their cash anyway.

The only way any of these greedy companies are going to listen to any of us is if we stop supporting them.

At the moment it's the usual case of " OMG you are killing the game and taking out everything I love about it, here's some more of my money "........ Yes, that'll teach them won't it rolleyes:


----------



## shevanel (Nov 10, 2009)

nomead sloot!!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> "Advanced" video is mostly yes or no? lol



Click on the last one where is says automatic, that's where the other settings are, 






I had to turn off "soften smoke edges" (esp for the oil rig level), rag doll, and bullet impacts b/c of my cpu. The last 2 options are set to high instead of extra b/c i only have a 512mb card... but it still looks pretty neat, although i've noticed some odd glitches with the bodies without rag doll turned on.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks bruce, good performance info.


your CPU is fairly old by TPU standards, so that means most of us here can run it maxed out with no worries


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2009)

WiCz said:


> It's really sad but totally unsurprising to see so many people so annoyed at a company who then go and give them their cash anyway.
> 
> The only way any of these greedy companies are going to listen to any of us is if we stop supporting them.
> 
> At the moment it's the usual case of " OMG you are killing the game and taking out everything I love about it, here's some more of my money "........ Yes, that'll teach them won't it rolleyes:



True, the things taken out of the game sux, but i do still want it. i think it will still be fun.


----------



## mR Yellow (Nov 10, 2009)

I've bought it...couldn't help myself.


----------



## Boneface (Nov 10, 2009)

I got it last night for pc and havent noticed lag other then one time. Other then that its been great


----------



## shevanel (Nov 10, 2009)

mR Yellow said:


> I've bought it...couldn't help myself.



Was it the best $60 you've spent this month?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

All you people who bought it I hope you get gay raped by Hitler in hell.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes Mailman we all understand now that you dislike this game because you have to "shoot" innocents as well as the shear lack of PC support. 

Please stop crapping the thread.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 10, 2009)

The lag will vary depending on your internet connection & the connection of the player the game has chosen to host. 

I found the lag isnt to bad. Its nice i can still kick arse like i do on cod4 (Same weapon similar perks)  Well at least on a cupple of maps i can 

Running the res at 2048x1536 helps. See the enermy alot clearer, these maps are very big & clutered, I'd hate to have to play this game in a low res. 

The thing i find most annoying is when the host leaves & the game pauses for 10 or 20 secs while it changes to a new host. Apart from that i reckon its pretty good


----------



## mR Yellow (Nov 10, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Was it the best $60 you've spent this month?



I can't say, i haven't tried it yet. Also, i paid $50....here in South Africa.



WhiteLotus said:


> Yes Mailman we all understand now that you dislike this game because you have to "shoot" innocents as well as the shear lack of PC support.
> 
> Please stop crapping the thread.



I don't think it the terr part but rather the fact that we bought it.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2009)

*Ha Ha like any will do that ?*



HookeyStreet said:


> So whos going to admit they were wrong to say MW2 was going to be sh*t?



These are male humans. They don't ever admit when they are wrong. I'm just sorry I have to wait until Thursday to get mine. Newegg didn't even ship them out until last night.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

This thread is already crap. My shear presents makes it acceptable. However I will leave you all to the MW2 circle jerk and patiently await BC2.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This thread is already crap. My shear presents makes it acceptable. However I will leave you all to the MW2 circle jerk and patiently await BC2.



Nice ! What a guy. So if some one doesn't agree 
with you this is how it plays out eh ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Nice ! What a guy. So if some one doesn't agree
> with you this is how it plays out eh ?



Not at all. You just don't know me as well as some do on here. I have people I COMPLETELY disagree with on here and they are on my friends list.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This thread is already crap. My shear presents makes it acceptable. However I will leave you all to the MW2 circle jerk and patiently await BC2.



You mean presence right ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> You mmean presence right ?



No I meant what I said. Everything I say is a present to the community......grammar nazi


----------



## Gzero (Nov 10, 2009)

Come on guys, save the trash talk for somewhere else.

Guys with the game, keep posting your experiences!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

please, on topic now.

we need a dog, to keep the mailman in check...


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2009)

*Funny guy !*



Mussels said:


> please, on topic now.
> 
> we need a dog, to keep the mailman in check...



That was pretty funny. I'm thinking some of these peoples lag might be setting related more then the server they are on. It is new and everyone should know you have to adjust settings to get better game play. Crysis took me a few days to get it running right.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> The lag will vary depending on your internet connection & the connection of the player the game has chosen to host.
> 
> I found the lag isnt to bad. Its nice i can still kick arse like i do on cod4 (Same weapon similar perks)  Well at least on a cupple of maps i can
> 
> ...



That host thing will get old real quick. I won't even host unless it is for a LAN game. 
I get bored after 20 minutes or so game time. Plus my old ass can't sit in one place longer then a half hour or so with out locking up.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 10, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> That host thing will get old real quick. I won't even host unless it is for a LAN game.
> I get bored after 20 minutes or so game time. Plus my old ass can't sit in one place longer then a half hour or so with out locking up.



You dont get a choice about if you want to host ! Seems the game picks whos hosting & if you get picked you wont even know until you leave the game. If you was hosting you get a "Locating a new host / transfering game data" message & a 10 - 15 sec count down. 
If you wasnt hosting you go staight to menu.

You can choose to host a private game though. If you have enough m8s on steam that is


----------



## va4leo (Nov 10, 2009)

Just finished the SP. I must say, this is the BEST SP FPS Experience i have ever had! Your thoughts?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> please, on topic now.
> 
> we need a dog, to keep the mailman in check...



yeah because obviously infractions don't keep him in line
oh hes clever so many infractions yet no bans, what does he give handouts? if so i want one 

Joystiq bummed up the game, said that multiplayer was amazing and fresh feeling had so many new stuff blah blah. Singleplayer was amazing and they would play it again and again yet said at the end that it didn't offer enough to make you want to play the singleplayer again. Hella contradictory i think. Well worth the price of the game they said.

Although they agreed that the airport scene was unnecessary and didn't fit in properly, one minute your training in Afghanistan next your being asked to shot civilians in a 5 minute scene. Plus they said the same effect could have been given by using a dramatic cut scene and that a cut scene wouldn't feel out of place.

Joystiq i dunno i usually like there stuff but lately no not really.

I don't think they like pc gamers that much or at least don't feel sympathetic to them. They did review the xbox 360 version.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2009)

mailman may drag things offtopic, but he _normally_ doesnt insult members, or cause real trouble.

we dont expect everyone to be robots here, or all agree with each other.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yeah because obviously infractions don't keep him in line
> oh hes clever so many infractions yet no bans, what does he give handouts? if so i want one


 Oh the love.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 10, 2009)

Interesting, the metacritic rating is 96 but the user rating is 5.5 for the xbox 360 version.  
source

For the PC it has no metacritic rating and the user rating is 1.5
source

For the PS3 it has a metacritic rating of 96 and a user rating of 5.6
Source

It looks like people aren't to happy about this game.  It will be interesting to compare it with COD4 in terms of both online player counts and units sold.

Edit:
Strange, I can't seem to view the user reviews. Can anyone see all of the user reviews?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Interesting, the metacritic rating is 96 but the user rating is 5.5 for the xbox 360 version.
> source
> 
> For the PC it has no metacritic rating and the user rating is 1.5
> ...


No but I gave it a big fat zero.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, they don't show one bit of "user" reviews.. Just show that the games been voted XX times... 

As for Mailman... He's been banned.. Just knows when it gets to high, to walk away..  

I really can't wait to see more and more on this game.. Reviews and user reactions... So far... I'm glad I'm staying away..  On my own personal reasons.


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2009)

va4leo said:


> Just finished the SP. I must say, this is the BEST SP FPS Experience i have ever had! Your thoughts?



Crap, lies, and slander.  Go play boarderlands and Duke Nukem 3D.  Some people just have woody for present day military fiction, and I don't buy into that kind of sh!t especially with extremely simple SP.  It's boring, I'd rather watch a movie than have to work at getting this story to progress because it takes as much brainpower as watching a movie but there's this nagging sensation in my hands that if I don't move them the story will not progress.  Maybe I'm describing using a controller to play through a game with a story, but I hated choose your own ending games back in the 90s.  I feel this is slightly more entertaining just for the story, but why the hell aren't there and difficult things to do other than dodge bullets?  This is like every other FPS I've played without stunning visuals or some sort of innovative puzzle/twist that makes the experience memorable.


----------



## inferKNOX (Nov 10, 2009)

skylamer said:


> ionsaneeeee insane


On topic,  IW, Blizzard & most other game makers suck.:shadedshu
Off topic, skylamer, dude-bra, what's with that insane internet speed?!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

soldier of fortune was kinda modern and battlefield 2 was definitely modern those are 2 better examples, operation flashpoint, but COD is just a brand now nobody cares about the real things that matter

totally agree with binge a movie gives you the story but a game punishes you and you never find out if you get stuck or dont move on MW2 just seems like your slugging on for a story nothing else, no gameplay or fun, so why bother playing when you can watch a movie or hell read a book!

all the professional reviews on metacritic do not give ample reasons as to why its such a good game none of them actually explain why its so great!
Eurogamer score 90 - "But there is no denying it seeks merely to build upon the successes of its forebear while doing very little to expand its scope or redefine them."
okay why give it 90 then?

IGN score 95 - "however, Modern Warfare 2 is surprisingly short, and doesn’t live up to the standard set by previous Call of Duty games."
again if thats the case why give it 95!

stupid fucking reviewers

GameSpy score 100- "The fact that I didn't even get into the stunning visuals and amazing sound design speaks volumes about the sheer amount of content in the game, and I could probably write another 800 words simply about the ridiculous attention to detail on display in each level."

yeah okay so what they hell are we looking at 2 different games because i didnt think the graphics looks that great and a score of 100 would mean it was better than DUKE 3D all of the half life series and total war series better than metal gear solid series ect.

if your gameplay experience isnt better than counter strike source then i do not think that you ware worthy of a 100 score


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> soldier of fortune was kinda modern and battlefield 2 was definitely modern those are 2 better examples, operation flashpoint, but COD is just a brand now nobody cares about the real things that matter
> 
> totally agree with binge a movie gives you the story but a game punishes you and you never find out if you get stuck or dont move on MW2 just seems like your slugging on for a story nothing else, no gameplay or fun, so why bother playing when you can watch a movie or hell read a book!
> 
> ...



One word. Advertising. 

This is why we need GPU back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

I wish I had stupid money. I would buy this game just to give you guys an honest unbiased review.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> One word. Advertising.
> 
> This is why we need GPU back.



I heard of reviewers getting paid to give good scores or other factors for a good score but cant be on this scale could it?
Gamepowerup is a discussion for another thread but id be happy to see it back or even an expanded game section here.
Its not like im making things up everyone can read for themselves what the reviewers have universally said.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish I had stupid money. I would buy this game just to give you guys an honest unbiased review.



We should donate or you should pirate that game 
Im actually pretty sure from what little i know you from on the forums that your pretty honest about things, i consider myself pretty honest too. Say it like it is kinda guy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well if there was a way to lend a copy out I would be willing to review it. But honestly someone would have to bite the bullet which is something I am not willing to do.

However I will be review L4D2 when it comes out if yall are curious.



MilkyWay said:


> I heard of reviewers getting paid to give good scores or other factors for a good score but cant be on this scale could it?
> Gamepowerup is a discussion for another thread but id be happy to see it back or even an expanded game section here.
> Its not like im making things up everyone can read for themselves what the reviewers have universally said.


You can never trust a reviewer thats paid.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well if there was a way to lend a copy out I would be willing to review it. But honestly someone would have to bite the bullet which is something I am not willing to do.
> 
> However I will be review L4D2 when it comes out if yall are curious.
> 
> ...



exactly if someone like mailman does a review its for fun, not because they get paid to do it
yeah id be interested if you could do more reviews that wolfenstien review was a good start if i remember back


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> mailman may drag things offtopic, but he _normally_ doesnt insult members, or cause real trouble.
> 
> we dont expect everyone to be robots here, or all agree with each other.



Yeah, Go to a political blog if you want to see nasty. I just checked my UPS tracking , my copy is between Southern Cal and SLC, then hopefully on its way here to Boise tonight. I'm so bored with games I've been playing Quake 4 again for the umpteenth time. That is an awesome old school game though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah, Go to a political blog if you want to see nasty. I just checked my UPS tracking , my copy is between Southern Cal and SLC, then hopefully on its way here to Boise tonight. I'm so bored with games I've been playing Quake 4 again for the umpteenth time. That is an awesome old school game though.



Quake *4* is not old school man. I don't even think it to be a Quake game.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 10, 2009)

quake 1 is old school, quake 4 was a poor excuse for the quake series..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> quake 1 is old school, quake 4 was a poor excuse for the quake series..



Quake 1 is what I lost my online multiplayer cherry to. That game was pure win on so many levels. Nothing like hitting someone with the grappling hook and jumping off a bridge then waitting until they bleed out all the time axing people that run by!. 

I even remember an old server I used to play on called "The Naked Death".


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, the free full demo is now out.... On release day.... Boy good thing they required steam for protection....


----------



## cerver (Nov 10, 2009)

COD MW2 is a sick game. infinity ward has some excellent devs. The new multiplayer kill streak customizable feature is nasty.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

cerver said:


> COD MW2 is a sick game. infinity ward has some excellent devs. The new multiplayer kill streak customizable feature is nasty.



Wonderful Troll.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

cerver said:


> The new multiplayer kill streak customizable feature is nasty.



What is this exactly? It sounds cool, but the rest of the mp system seems to be a step in the wrong direction.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Wonderful Troll.



Quiet you!  This is a MW2 discussion thread, not a everything has to be "this game sucks balls" thread.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2009)

*Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2 ?!*

Hello all,

I've had a quick look around the site, but I can't find a solution for the problem.

So - I insert disc one and it prompts me to download it through steam. Due to my shite connection, I decided to look on google to see if there is a way around it. Thankfully, there is a solution;

"Then I closed my Steam Client, so that I could still see it's icon in my notification area (Windows - lower right hand side). I inserted Disk 1 again into my dvd drive, and clicked "reinstall" once the menu appeared. The game then installed from my DVD drive, instead of from the internet. Hope this helps!"

Okay - So I do what he says. All is good and it seems to be installing, however - I'm at the end of the installation and it's been at this point for a good hour. I've tried canceling it and re-installing, but it still gets stuck at the same point. Any ideas?


----------



## Jacko28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Have you tried un-installing and then doing a clean install. I've heard that people are having problems with the Install Now actually initiating a "Activate Steam Product" for some reason. 

But that's just what I've been told, Not sure if it helps lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've had a quick look around the site, but I can't find a solution for the problem.
> 
> ...



Should have bought for a console and if you don't have one you would have been better of pirating it. On a more serious note, maybe you should take your PC to a friends house with fast internet and download it there and then resume playing at your house.

Or try uninstalling it, restart PC, then reinstall.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

Wait did I miss something....whats this all about?


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Should have bought for a console and if you don't have one you would have been better of pirating it. On a more serious note, maybe you should take your PC to a friends house with fast internet and download it there and then resume playing at your house.
> 
> Or try uninstalling it, restart PC, then reinstall.



Could it be the fact the game isn't released on Steam until tomorrow?


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2009)

Jacko28 said:


> Have you tried un-installing and then doing a clean install. I've heard that people are having problems with the Install Now actually initiating a "Activate Steam Product" for some reason.
> 
> But that's just what I've been told, Not sure if it helps lol



Cheers.....Jacko....



AphexDreamer said:


> Should have bought for a console and if you don't have one you would have been better of pirating it. On a more serious note, maybe you should take your PC to a friends house with fast internet and download it there and then resume playing at your house.
> 
> Or try uninstalling it, restart PC, then reinstall.



I have a console. I don't do pirating. You havent helped....


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Could it be the fact the game isn't released on Steam until tomorrow?



Thats what I was thinking. Bit silly though?


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Bit silly though?



A release date for all platforms would of been better. Most likely you will have to wait another day.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Cheers.....Jacko....
> 
> 
> 
> I have a console. I don't do pirating. You havent helped....



Was just trying to emphasize my hate for this game and not actually help you, my Sincerest apology. 

But as others have made clear now, it most defiantly cause the game isn't out on steam yet. Enjoy your wait.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 10, 2009)

I know the single player will be a great experience but I will not be playing the multiplayer. I didn't on COD4 either though. I did on COD5 though. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Was just trying to emphasize my hate for this game and not actually help you, my Sincerest apology.



I'm not going to tolerate any more of this crap in this thread. If you "hate" the game, go sign the petition and go camp out in from of IW with your pitchforks. Screaming, "I hate this game" over and over and over again in this thread is the equivilent of yelling at a wall. When someone needs help on techPowerUp, either give them help or keep your mouth shut.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

The MP is amazing guys, trust me   Im playing the PS3 version admittedly, but it


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> The MP is amazing guys, trust me   Im playing the PS3 version admittedly, but it



but whys it so great?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wasley said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've had a quick look around the site, but I can't find a solution for the problem.
> 
> ...



I would wait until tomorrow man. Installing it today might be causing some kinda conflict or something. However you could always click "cancel" then "verify" the file. Once you do that Steam will fix anything that was wrong with the installation.

But like I said, I would wait until tomorrow.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm not going to tolerate any more of this crap in this thread. If you "hate" the game, go sign the petition and go camp out in from of IW with your pitchforks. Screaming, "I hate this game" over and over and over again in this thread is the equivilent of yelling at a wall. When someone needs help on techPowerUp, either give them help or keep your mouth shut.



Ouch, your absolutely right, I am truly and utterly sorry for my actions. This thread has brought out the worst of me.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow talk about overhyped game!i want to say thank you infinidy ward for destroing the pc gameing:shadedshu and im not sorry if i get an infraction it just had to be sayd as a pc gamer.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

apparently steam doesnt activate till 14th november must depend where you live


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> but whys it so great?



Being able to modify your perks, death streaks, kill streaks....I could go on.  I never got the chance to play CoD 4 MP (I did complete SP) and Im a big CoD: WaW fan, but Im loving the fast pace of MW and its already my favourite MP title.

I know all you PC gamers are pissed at IW and I would be too if I was still a PC gamer.  But Im not, so Im going to enjoy the console version.  The console version of this is going to sell SHIT LOADS because of the huge hype around it and the fact that its a f*cking awesome game!


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be hireing this (for pc) on friday (hopefully) if its not alredy out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 10, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Being able to modify your perks, death streaks, kill streaks....I could go on.  I never got the chance to play CoD 4 MP (I did complete SP) and Im a big CoD: WaW fan, but Im loving the fast pace of MW and its already my favourite MP title.
> 
> I know all you PC gamers are pissed at IW and I would be too if I was still a PC gamer.  But Im not, so Im going to enjoy the console version.  The console version of this is going to sell SHIT LOADS because of the huge hype around it and the fact that its a f*cking awesome game!



Oh right because that doesn't sound anything like COD 4 or the numerous other titles ive ever played 
Im not being a bitch but that sounds exactly like every other game on the planet.

I would be lying if i said i didn't want it to fail miserably but sure enough to the money trained masses it will sell a bajilion copies and will out do the DS and Wii as licenses to print cold cash.


----------



## Gzero (Nov 10, 2009)

How can you hire an account based game?


----------



## Deadalord2 (Nov 10, 2009)

could anyone who actually worships cod in europe buy download it from steam ?!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Oh right because that doesn't sound anything like COD 4 or the numerous other titles ive ever played
> Im not being a bitch but that sounds exactly like every other game on the planet.
> 
> I would be lying if i said i didn't want it to fail miserably but sure enough to the money trained masses it will sell a bajilion copies and will out do the DS and Wii as licenses to print cold cash.



So, it may not be groundbreaking, but its fun.  I dont give a toss what anyone says, Im enjoying it and so are the countless others online (PSN & XBOX LIVE)..........well so it seems 



Deadalord2 said:


> could anyone who actually worships in europe cod buy download it from steam ?!



LOL, 'worship' WTF!?!?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2009)

im currently playing through the mission that you can skip because of the content. it is kinda messed up but im playing it...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> im currently playing through the mission that you can skip because of the content. it is kinda messed up but im playing it...



It is VERY f*cked up, but it does add to the story/tension throughout the game.  I think it took a lot of bottle to actually include that scene tbh.  When I first saw it, I was like "what the f*ck!" 

I tried to not shoot anyone, but you have to when the guys with riot shields show up


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> but whys it so great?





HookeyStreet said:


> Being able to modify your perks, death streaks, kill streaks....I could go on.  I never got the chance to play CoD 4 MP (I did complete SP) and Im a big CoD: WaW fan, but Im loving the fast pace of MW and its already my favourite MP title.



Think about what you just said....How could you say MW2 is so amazing and great if you have never played the MP of COD4 or WaW? You have nothing to "compare" it too. Don't get me wrong I'm sure the mp is good, but it's nothing ground breaking the way it was hyped up too be.



HookeyStreet said:


> It is VERY f*cked up, but it does add to the story/tension throughout the game.  I think it took a lot of bottle to actually include that scene tbh.  When I first saw it, I was like "what the f*ck!"
> 
> I tried to not shoot anyone, but you have to when the guys with riot shields show up



*HEY NO SPOILERS PLEASE* your cutting it close.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Think about what you just said....How could you say MW2 is so amazing and great if you have never played the MP of COD4 or WaW? You have nothing to "compare" it too. Don't get me wrong I'm sure the mp is good, but it's nothing ground breaking the way it was hyped up too be.
> 
> 
> 
> *HEY NO SPOILERS PLEASE* your cutting it close.



I did choose my words wisely   I honestly wouldnt want to spoil anything for anyone.  Its one of the most memorable parts in any game Ive played.

PS: of course Ive played World At War MP, f*cking loads actually!  But very little on CoD4 MP admittedly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't Believe The Hype!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't Believe The Hype!
> http://www.grenouille888.org/dyn/IMG/jpg_flavor-flav-newswire-400a111606.jpg



Flava Flavvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 10, 2009)

Gzero said:


> How can you hire an account based game?



My step by step guide 
Just go to the shop, pay your money, take it home, Install, play return by 9pm the next day (just to avoid any unnessery fines)

yea, I've hired and played COD WaW , operation flashpiont (dragon rising) ,Hawx etc, they all work online, I dont think you could hire a game like Age of Conan or WOW and play online.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll rent it on Gamefly in about a month.. but for the Xbox but I'm not gonna buy it


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 10, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I'll rent it on Gamefly in about a month.. but for the Xbox but I'm not gonna buy it



I just read your sig, thats a great Idea, Prehaps we should even have a TPU clan?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 10, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> I just read your sig, thats a great Idea, Prehaps we should even have a TPU clan?


we do have one It's invite only, with Steam ID, you can get an invite Solaris or mussels is in charge i think but any member can invite any other member


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 10, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> we do have one It's invite only, with Steam ID, you can get an invite



I dont use steam, had a very bad experince with it. I dont see a need for it.
But I will put TPU in my next name i create


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

You guys who act as if the airport section is "no big deal" should read this.



> That's why military training camps, police academies and even some self-defense pros are constantly searching for more effective methods of suppressing the human revulsion to taking human life -- virtually rewiring the brain to react first in certain situations with an automatic response to kill.
> 
> Target practice on hollowed cabbages filled with ketchup to mimic the way a bullet rips open a human head. Marching to chants of "kill, kill, kill." Video game simulations that reward points for every successful "shot." These are among hundreds of techniques that experts say can recondition the human brain.



Thats a small section of the article. Its a good read.

Article


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You guys who act as if the airport section is "no big deal" should read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what shooting and running people over holding shopping bags and latte's in a fictional New York City does to the brain?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder what playing constantly to reach level 70 does to the brain


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 10, 2009)

Hows the game so far? its sitting in my knapsack waiting for me to go home and install it


----------



## Gzero (Nov 10, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> My step by step guide
> Just go to the shop, pay your money, take it home, Install, play return by 9pm the next day (just to avoid any unnessery fines)
> 
> yea, I've hired and played COD WaW , operation flashpiont (dragon rising) ,Hawx etc, they all work online, I dont think you could hire a game like Age of Conan or WOW and play online.



Sorry, I forgot you could have been referring to the Console version.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 10, 2009)

Gzero said:


> Sorry, I forgot you could have been referring to the Console version.



I was referring to PC, I dont own a console


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> I wonder what shooting and running people over holding shopping bags and latte's in a fictional New York City does to the brain?



I shutter to think what 29 years of video gaming and my IDPA training have done to me.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 10, 2009)

"For those of us looking to pick up the game on PC, a few more things need to be noted about Modern Warfare 2. Infinity Ward has worked to make sure the experience on PC is identical to that of 360 and PS3, and while I'd say the team has succeeded overall, that's so a good and bad thing for various players. On the plus side, you're getting the same amazing experience as the other versions, and those that want a game that's easy to jump into online and connect with other players will find it with the PC version of Modern Warfare 2. What that also means, however, is that the PC version is also locked to the same restrictions as the other versions, so 32 person matches are a thing of the past, you can't create dedicated servers for match hosting, and that also will result in a lack of future mod support and PC-specific expansion. While this is definitely a downside for those familiar with the expandability of PC gaming and freedom that comes with a more open source platform, IW is essentially forcing the PC version to play by the same rules as the console offerings, and thus making sure anyone that wants to jump in and get the intended Modern Warfare 2 experience can do so across any system. It'll hurt the hardcore PC community, and but it's a decision IW made."
- Mark Bozon, IGN PC Reviewer.

The game got a 9.5, and this guy is definately a hardcore PC gamer.  Picking up the game tonight.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2009)

Show your pride with your pre-order cancellation.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Show your pride with your pre-order cancellation.
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/115101/cancelv.png



Theres plenty of other games that i play without dedacated servers that play fine for me,  
tho it would be nice to have them i dont see it as a reson to boycot a game, imo if you like the game buy it if you dont then dont buy it


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 11, 2009)

Picked up the last copy from HMV in Oxford tonight. 

Downloading through Steam now and will leave overnight and play through some tomorrow. I'll let you know what my thoughts are soon.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont see why it had to be a playable level tho, why not just a cutscene just as effective if not more effective.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont see why it had to be a playable level tho, why not just a cutscene just as effective if not more effective.



I thought you had the option to skip that level?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

okay who else bought the pc version. cause before i started installing it, it said wont unlock yet. but why release it to retail if u cant play it for 3 days?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> I thought you had the option to skip that level?



ya can but why even include that is it just me that thinks that was a bit wierd
obviously a PA stunt i guess

i dont think the pc version unlocks just yet


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ya can but why even include that is it just me that thinks that was a bit wierd
> obviously a PA stunt i guess
> 
> i dont think the pc version unlocks just yet



but why release it to retail to just sit on your shelf???


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> but why release it to retail to just sit on your shelf???



does it need to use steam to activate it?


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 11, 2009)

ha PWND!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> does it need to use steam to activate it?



well second disc is installing now. it opened itself in a steam installer. and before the install started, said its not unlocked yet.


----------



## chris89 (Nov 11, 2009)

Been watching my brother play through it. On the 360, and i had no problem in that scene/ level as you firstly have the option to skip it. 

If the ratings authoitys had a problem, it would have been refused rating and wouldn't have been released. Remember it's just a game, yes could happen but if games such as Manhunt are allowed i can't see why this level wasn't.

The multiplayer on console is actually quite good though  and so is the Special opps on splitscreen.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> does it need to use steam to activate it?



Damn, I hope not :shadedshu


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Damn, I hope not :shadedshu



IT WORKS. the install finished. then the update/play now window came up. play now worked just fine.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> IT WORKS. the install finished. then the update/play now window came up. play now worked just fine.



So did it need steam?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 11, 2009)

I think them making it the exact same as console on the pc is stupid. People get the PC version for the extras that a PC can do. Whatever, they wont get my money.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I think them making it the exact same as console on the pc is stupid. People get the PC version for the extras that a PC can do. Whatever, they wont get my money.



Same. Thats why I'm waiting for Bad Company 2.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 11, 2009)

Same here. Bad Company 2 Beta starts soon. I already have a key for console and waiting for the pc beta key.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

this game has gotten groundbreaking reviews, and ive seen the gameplay live: its golden.

Dont go by what other people tell you, about them not wanting to buy the game because of this or that.  That just makes you weak.  This equates to not buying this game = you are a weak person.  Good day, Sir.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 11, 2009)

MW:2 is not for me. I am a multiplayer gamer and not console and 9 vs 9 is just dumb and a waste of time. Over priced and over hyped.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 11, 2009)

I support PC gaming community which this game is clearly leaning in the console community. Game devs are trying to take what creates a PC game out to make it as bland and unmodifiable as console games. THIS is why i wont support this game by paying for it. If a big company like IW starts heading this way others will follow in their foot steps. Using an over hyped game like this will just be the spearhead to their crusade because they know people will purchase the game based on its popularity.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> this game has gotten groundbreaking reviews, and ive seen the gameplay live: its golden.
> 
> Dont go by what other people tell you, about them not wanting to buy the game because of this or that.  That just makes you weak.  This equates to not buying this game = you are a weak person.  Good day, Sir.



*Buying a game based on what others tell you*(_reviews included_) would make you "weak" under your same logic.  It works both ways. Life is about deciding who to trust.


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 11, 2009)

Rapidfire48 said:


> MW:2 is not for me. I am a multiplayer gamer and not console and 9 vs 9 is just dumb and a waste of time. Over priced and over hyped.



Its the same price as every other new release here in NZ, I recon Bad Company 2 will be better for multiplayer tho


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> Its the same price as every other new release here in NZ, I recon Bad Company 2 will be better for multiplayer tho



BC 2 will be much better and also a great PC game. Dice will deliver after seeing what IW has done they can capitalize on it and make a mint.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> *Buying a game based on what others tell you*(_reviews included_) would make you "weak" under your same logic.  It works both ways. Life is about deciding who to trust.



negatory brother.  The difference is the review is based on an unbiased system, from a professional.  Also, im not getting it based on the reviews.  Never do, it is just a nice fact to state.

Just for the record, that post was made in all good fun

The multiplayer is tight, and fun.  The multiplayer previously was loose, but fun.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Nov 11, 2009)

Not going to buy it now even if a later patch brings back dedicated servers I know where IW heart is and its not with the pc gamers. They should do strictly for the console kiddies now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the average reader rating score.... that usually speaks more truth... lol
http://rr.pc.ign.com/rrobj/pc/object/14280895/


----------



## MadClown (Nov 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> I support PC gaming community which this game is clearly leaning in the console community




But, its not balanced for lean.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

lol lowest review ever


----------



## KainXS (Nov 11, 2009)

That is the lowest reader average I have ever seen


lets take a look at some of these

DIS IS DA WURST AME I AVE EVA PLAYED
Multiplayer is pathetic compared to COD4
Absolutely terrible.
9.5? Try actually playing it on PC
The Biggest Failure of 2009
More money for less

Its not that the game is bad, its just that its not worth 60 dollars in my opinion for a Call of Duty 5 Redux with less features and costs more than 5 did on launch, and the reader average shows that I am not alone with that thought.

IGN and Gamespot gets paid for some reviews on higher hyped titles I think.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> negatory brother.  The difference is the review is based on an unbiased system, from a professional.



Its not an unbiased system. Its based on advertising money. The same media giant fired a veteran reviewer because he wrote a review saying "Kane and Lynch" was a bad game. They had received a ton of advertising money for Kane and Lynch ads and after a warning to write a good review instead, he was fired for not saying good things about an advertised game.

_I am not saying MW2 is bad but I am saying the review system on these sites are full of sh!t._

Even Toms Hardware did an article about the guy being wrongly fired and they are a really tame media source.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I love the average reader rating score.... that usually speaks more truth... lol
> http://rr.pc.ign.com/rrobj/pc/object/14280895/



Lol, did anyone else from here post there?


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 11, 2009)

Those reviews are not just pc people. I know a few guys that have it and say even worse things about the entire game. I am glad I saved my money .


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> So did it need steam?



yes steam is a requirement


----------



## KainXS (Nov 11, 2009)

no steam = your not playing lol


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

i personally have high regard for steam. no risk of losing the software. i dont have to install a crack to play the game w/o a disc


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> no steam = your not playing lol



They could crack it of course.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> i personally have high regard for steam. no risk of losing the software. i dont have to install a crack to play the game w/o a disc



my only dislike with steam is when third party games screw up in offline mode.

Company of heroes requires a disk if steam is in offline mode - great, if your game came from steam you dont have one.

Lost planet (a steam exclusive) didnt even let you run SP in offline mode


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> my only dislike with steam is when third party games screw up in offline mode.
> 
> Company of heroes requires a disk if steam is in offline mode - great, if your game came from steam you dont have one.
> 
> Lost planet (a steam exclusive) didnt even let you run SP in offline mode



i got lost planet with my q6600 i think. and i cant say i tried it in offline mode. i never use that really. i did for last remnant when i was at my cottage and on my laptop

I posted my steam name in sig so if u see that in a cod mw2 game. its me.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> They could crack it of course.


Its already been cracked.



Mussels said:


> my only dislike with steam is when third party games screw up in offline mode.
> 
> Company of heroes requires a disk if steam is in offline mode - great, if your game came from steam you dont have one.
> 
> Lost planet (a steam exclusive) didnt even let you run SP in offline mode


Lost planet was not a steam exclusive. I have it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Its already been cracked.
> 
> Lost planet was not a steam exclusive. I have it.



i thought no matter where you bought it, it was tied into steam?




anyway: best review so far


http://rr.pc.ign.com/rrview/pc/call_of_duty_modern_warfare_2/14280895/113176


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Its already been cracked.




LOL When a crack is made and distributed by a release group it is a crack. If you choose to download the crack and use it, you are cracking the game with the crack given to you.

So when I said, "they could always crack it" I was saying they could download the crack and crack it(cracking a game with a crack). The "crack" has been available since weeks before launch as you probably already know.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought this game because it kicks ass.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2009)

Some screenies, would be more...... but this game is so awesome and i'm only on the training level. 

System Specs, on the side
In Game Settings: 
1600x1200
Everything else left to auto.. haven't mess with it yet
80-95fps (haven't seen it go below 80fps)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

is it me, or is the aspect ratio wrong in that second shot? everyone looks rather skinny

(yes, i opened the image to full size)


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> is it me, or is the aspect ratio wrong in that second shot? everyone looks rather skinny
> 
> (yes, i opened the image to full size)



yeah, i just notice it too. I've took a few more with the same ratio, i'll fix the newer one's


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

it looks like 16:9 aspect ratio on a 4:3 resolution


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> this game has gotten groundbreaking reviews, and ive seen the gameplay live: its golden.
> 
> Dont go by what other people tell you, about them not wanting to buy the game because of this or that.  That just makes you weak.  This equates to not buying this game = you are a weak person.  Good day, Sir.



Empire Total War also got groundbreaking reviews.... Professional game reviews have gotten to the point where I don't trust any other than Yahtzee's..... (yes they are that bad)

You just said how the reviews are great, and that we should buy it, but we shouln't go by what other people tell us? lolwut?

Lastly, I am a weak person for standing by my principals and not supporting a game that I have been waiting months for? Uh... ok?.... that doesn't really make sense... but ok....


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it looks like 16:9 aspect ratio on a 4:3 resolution



lol yeah i tried changing it too 1920x1080 but it won't scale right on any ratio 

but here's some more














at 4:3 1600x1200


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

That "get up private Allen" photo at the bottom of it, it has his revolver on the back of his hand below the text. Did he glue it?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2009)

You Can Fall!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> *Buying a game based on what others tell you*(_reviews included_) would make you "weak" under your same logic.  It works both ways. Life is about deciding who to trust.



Oh G-d I agree with DaedalusHelios. First this whole MW2 debacle and now this!? My fragile emotions can't take much more.


----------



## Flyordie (Nov 11, 2009)

Until they restore dedicated servers, I won't be buying MW2.  They better hurry though, cause they only have till the 14th of November09 to restore it... or else I am taking my $$ elsewhere.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 11, 2009)

I still wanna play this game and will get it, but I won't bay $60 for it. I'll wait till I can get it at about half that...but I will be setting that money aside for March 2nd, 2010 (hopefully), because Bad Company 2 looks badass! And will be a little more friendly to my clan...though only 24P servers out of the chute kinda sucks. I'm sure both MW2 and BC2 will end up with larger population servers (hopefully MW2 allows dedicated someday again...oh and mods would be fine by this PC gamer too...).

The screenies look pretty good, and so far the few reviews out are really, really good, but I'm still gonna wait till the dust clears from the initial onslaught. I'm sure MW2 is a solid game, I still plan on buying it and playing eventually for damn sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is your unbiased review ya sheep. I wonder if the guy from IGN was on that plane. 



> *A couple weeks ago Activision took a group drawn from members of the videogame media up to a resort in Santa Barbara for an intensive couple of days playing the freshly completed Modern Warfare 2.* Extravagant? Sure, but that goes with the territory for a game that's become one of the biggest entertainment franchises in pop culture. The trip wasn't without utilitarian value either. The relative seclusion the setting provided made it easier to shut out distraction and focus on the game. Such an ideal setup also felt a little too removed from the real world to base a fair review on. So take this as impressions then from playing the full game.


Source


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2009)

having no dedicated servers does suck. But if you looking for that dedicated servers, then yeah save your money. but if not, good story line soo far. This game and Diablo 3 is on my top wanted games.... Diablo 3 still no realease date?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 11, 2009)

Man MailMan, no offense, but you seem so focused on this game, I'll be suprised if ya don't play it at this point. You're definitely giving it a lot of attention for such a disliked title. 

With all the yay and nay hype going around the last month with this game, I'll worry less about what others say and eventually pick it up and make my own damn mind if I like it or not...if I do, sweet, another good game to play, if I don't, shit another game to sell at a loss...either way, can't make an experienced opinion without trying imo. I can't hate the game or IW till I see what's been done to the franchise on this release for myself. And I might not even need to buy it to find out...a couple of buddies are gonna pick it up soon, so I'll just wait them out and let them spend their cash, get some time in on their dime and see if I like or not.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Same. Thats why I'm waiting for Bad Company 2.


Well I'm waiting for that and got this too.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> having no dedicated servers does suck. But if you looking for that dedicated servers, then yeah save your money. but if not, good story line soo far. This game and Diablo 3 is on my top wanted games.... Diablo 3 still no realease date?



Diablo 3 probably not for at least a year is a good bet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Man MailMan, no offense, but you seem so focused on this game, I'll be suprised if ya don't play it at this point. You're definitely giving it a lot of attention for such a disliked title.
> 
> With all the yay and nay hype going around the last month with this game, I'll worry less about what others say and eventually pick it up and make my own damn mind if I like it or not...if I do, sweet, another good game to play, if I don't, shit another game to sell at a loss...either way, can't make an experienced opinion without trying imo. I can't hate the game or IW till I see what's been done to the franchise on this release for myself. And I might not even need to buy it to find out...a couple of buddies are gonna pick it up soon, so I'll just wait them out and let them spend their cash, get some time in on their dime and see if I like or not.



Honestly I'm beyond pissed at the gaming industry for this new trend of making games that are "One size fits all". Publishers and developers in all their knowledge have decided what it is that we want as gamers. Apparently we no longer want choice as PC users and we long for the standardization of our platform that console users have come to enjoy.

Modern Warfare 2 is just another stepping stone to the over all picture of this trend. Its the first time in the history of gaming that the PC version of a triple AAA title has been dumbed down from its previous versions to this extent to keep it uniform with its console brethren. What makes it worse is the fact that the Call of Duty franchise started on the PC.

With that being said you might think this is only a PC gamers problem. Well its not. As I've said in the past PC gamers are on the cutting edge of technology. They pioneer things for the standardization that is consoles. However if you hold the PC community back from going balls deep with technology and freedom where do you think that will leave console players in a few years? Where will the innovation come from?

Gamers from all walks need to stand together and say no to this. We want cutting edge. We want the best of everything that our respected platform can give us and we refuse to take anything less. Not buying Modern Warfare 2 would be a great slap in the face to the bastards that want to ruin our love of gaming for profit.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 11, 2009)

How do I make profits from gaming?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

shevanel said:


> How do I make profits from gaming?



You read it in the wrong context.


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 11, 2009)

shevanel said:


> How do I make profits from gaming?



Enter tournaments.


----------



## MikeJeng (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought this game would fall behind my expectations but I was actually very impressed with the Singleplayer. The story was well done and had some twists I didn't expect at all. It also felt lengthy compared to COD4's campaign. Characters were also a lot less "2D". I cared for and especially hated some of the new characters. However, It would have been more enjoyable if they left out that cliffhanger ending. On the last level, I still wanted more.

Also, I wasn't impressed with my performance. The framerate felt especially low for some reason, forcing me to turn some settings to "normal" and "high" and bumping the resolution down to 1920x1080.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 11, 2009)

happened on an alternative verison when going to mp from sp(expected it would not work at some point) , plus 1st level campaign won't load (crash to desktop at load)





But what's interesting is what is behind the error msg

Input-less console hah.



From what I see in cfg and exe there has to be a console , the stripped down UI version and the one ingame should be intact.

iw4sp.exe has things like "see console" "Domain is any number" "(too many to show here, press shift+tilde to open full console)" "Saving games from the console is cheat protected" "con_default_console_filter" "Restrict console access %s is cheat protected" 
";GetConsoleWindow" ""GetConsoleCP"  "3GetConsoleMode" "WriteConsoleA" "5GetConsoleOutputCP"  "ŁWriteConsoleW"

One particularly is "Modern Warfare 2 WinConsole"  This is maybe a name of the window , maybe there is another "version" of the console still to be uncovered.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

welp, just beat it. great game i have to say. too bad they botched the whole multiplayer thing...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> this game has gotten groundbreaking reviews, and ive seen the gameplay live: its golden.
> 
> Dont go by what other people tell you, about them not wanting to buy the game because of this or that.  That just makes you weak.  This equates to not buying this game = you are a weak person.  Good day, Sir.



Agreed, its a cracking game.



Easy Rhino said:


> welp, just beat it. great game i have to say. too bad they botched the whole multiplayer thing...



Really, you dont like the MP?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Agreed, its a cracking game.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you dont like the MP?



no dedicated servers sucks. plus harder to track cheaters now.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2009)

I was gonna post some screens but looks like a lot of you beat me to it lol. Mine looks just as good as those (not bragging, just letting you know how it looks on a system spec like mine).

I've noticed the fps lowers a lot in certain areas, but its still playable, for me anyway... i'm not as picky when it comes to fps... i can usualy tolerate 25pfs lol. most of the time i think its running about 30fps, i dont have a frame counter on... i'll load fraps next time i load the game.

Heh, i forgot I had folding@home running once, and loaded the game. you wanna talk about poor fps LOL. but, it was somewhat playable tho... think of the fps as a car engine with a poor automatic trans low on fluid and the engine starving for the gas at the same time... revs up and down up and down... that's how the fps was 

I've noticed the fire effects and heat effect coming off the guns (and flashes) is pretty amazing.



Mussels said:


> thanks bruce, good performance info.



You're welcome 




Mussels said:


> your CPU is fairly old by TPU standards, so that means most of us here can run it maxed out with no worries



yea 3dmark also likes to tell me my system is old...  

but it still plays mod war 2 just fine, and crysis on med-high just fine so i is happy for now. 

@TheMailMan78: For some reason I just couldn't help but think of your avatar in a couple of the levels that took place in south america


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

xBruce88x said:


> I was gonna post some screens but looks like a lot of you beat me to it lol. Mine looks just as good as those (not bragging, just letting you know how it looks on a system spec like mine).
> 
> I've noticed the fps lowers a lot in certain areas, but its still playable, for me anyway... i'm not as picky when it comes to fps... i can usualy tolerate 25pfs lol. most of the time i think its running about 30fps, i dont have a frame counter on... i'll load fraps next time i load the game.
> 
> ...



Thats because part of the game takes place in Rio. Same statue as in my avy minus the awesome.


----------



## inferKNOX (Nov 11, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> .... Diablo 3 still no realease date?


Oh there is a release date, it's when you die and go to visit Diablo himself!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2009)

MikeJeng said:


> I thought this game would fall behind my expectations but I was actually very impressed with the Singleplayer. The story was well done and had some twists I didn't expect at all. It also felt lengthy compared to COD4's campaign. Characters were also a lot less "2D". I cared for and especially hated some of the new characters. However, It would have been more enjoyable if they left out that cliffhanger ending. On the last level, I still wanted more.
> 
> Also, I wasn't impressed with my performance. The framerate felt especially low for some reason, forcing me to turn some settings to "normal" and "high" and bumping the resolution down to 1920x1080.



maybe see if you can overclock and get some more fsb. be more power to the video card, can prob fix that. its runs smooth for me at 1920x1200


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> no dedicated servers sucks. plus harder to track cheaters now.



How do you know it is harder to track them ? Just curious !


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> How do you know it is harder to track them ? Just curious !



they cant be banned or kicked, and since its random where you end up you could end up in server after server with assholes, until you get enough friends online at the same time to make a private match worthwhile


with the way this works, you could quit a server full of assholes and/or hackers, and end up in that same server everytime you try and rejoin...


----------



## WiCz (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, that is phase one out of the way! Don't be surprised if the next IW release has no ingame chat and requires a joypad to play.

I stopped funding their departure from pc gaming a long time ago.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 11, 2009)

lol member for 4 years with 5 posts, record?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 11, 2009)

i saw that the other day shev i was quite impressed, i dont beleive that is a record. lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I just finished SP and enjoyed it very much. I never really had much interest in the MP anyways(haven't in the last 3 COD's I have purchased either) tho I am really keen to give some of the Spec-Ops Co-ops a go.
It took me a little over 6.5 hrs to finish it on regular, maybe my reflexes are getting slower in my years or maybe the constant audio hitching I had on certain maps had something to do with it. But all in all I REALLY enjoyed the story as I did in MW1.

Now back to start over on Veteran and enjoy it again


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2009)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I just finished SP and enjoyed it very much. I never really had much interest in the MP anyways(haven't in the last 3 COD's I have purchased either) tho I am really keen to give some of the Spec-Ops Co-ops a go.
> It took me a little over 6.5 hrs to finish it on regular, maybe my reflexes are getting slower in my years or maybe the constant audio hitching I had on certain maps had something to do with it. But all in all I REALLY enjoyed the story as I did in MW1.
> 
> Now back to start over on Veteran and enjoy it again



Great news for me. One thing about MP. It keeps old reflexes up to speed or you get ripped to shreds. With this balance program it should be a little better then when you get on a clan server and they are all so good you don't stand a chance. That does suck about the cheater tracking or lack or it. One thing I liked about COD 4 was if I was surrounded by Bunny Hoppers and other pathetic idiots I could leave. Looks like it will just be Wabbit season for now on. 

One thing else I almost forgot. Below you will see my second gamer specs. I know the System asks for a 3.2 P4. Back in the olden days you could get by with a little lower CPU speed if you had a decent GPU. Is this still the case and is any one running this game on a 3.0 P4 ? OCing isn't an option for me as the MB is locked. Thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2009)

Kursah said:


> I still wanna play this game and will get it, but I won't bay $60 for it. I'll wait till I can get it at about half that...but I will be setting that money aside for March 2nd, 2010 (hopefully), because Bad Company 2 looks badass! .


I just watched the newest MP trailer for BFBC2 last night. It looks really cool. The way you can blow the crap out of everything and use all the vehicles. I can't wait for that either. At least it is a few months away so I can save up a little more. Man after watching that though I'm afraid my system is going to be outdated with that game. Is there any estimated System requirements out for it yet ?


----------



## Binge (Nov 11, 2009)

You can only get better by playing against people who are better than you.  Spectate players who are wrecking house to see their techniques.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2009)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I just finished SP and enjoyed it very much. I never really had much interest in the MP anyways(haven't in the last 3 COD's I have purchased either) tho I am really keen to give some of the Spec-Ops Co-ops a go.
> It took me a little over 6.5 hrs to finish it on regular, maybe my reflexes are getting slower in my years or maybe the constant audio hitching I had on certain maps had something to do with it. But all in all I REALLY enjoyed the story as I did in MW1.
> 
> Now back to start over on Veteran and enjoy it again



Since MW 2's multiplayer is lacking, definitely check out America's Army 3. It's a damn fun game with some awesome sound. 

Sadly, I really wish MW 2's multiplayer followed suit and kept the MW awesomeness going. I had such a blast with MW in multiplayer.... such a great multiplayer game!!!! :shadedshu


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 11, 2009)

Behold the awesomeness that is MW2's MP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHsWZp5pWCo




The only (that I know of) truly unbiased review:
http://www.gameplanet.co.nz/pc/games/158267/reviews/134131.Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2/


THERE ARE NO HACKERS IN IW.NET!!!1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MdSwgKtSYg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Since MW 2's multiplayer is lacking, definitely check out America's Army 3. It's a damn fun game with some awesome sound.
> 
> Sadly, I really wish MW 2's multiplayer followed suit and kept the MW awesomeness going. I had such a blast with MW in multiplayer.... such a great multiplayer game!!!! :shadedshu



Do not worry. Bad Company 2 will save us all. It will make this all just seem like a bad dream and fill our world with rainbows of pure win.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

"Infinity Ward have made it pretty clear that as a PC gamer, your platform advantages don't count, and neither does your community, your history and your considerable modding skills."

pretty much sums up everything in one nice package


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 11, 2009)

bit-tech said:
			
		

> While it obviously lacks almost all of the choice of a dedicated server list, it does mean finding a game is that much easier – *there’s no trawling for a populated server with a decent ping, IWNet takes care of it for you*.



Yes because a server list with filters is so complex, seriously, do these people have an IQ of 50 or what?


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 11, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Behold the awesomeness that is MW2's MP
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHsWZp5pWCo
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that's some horrible lag


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 11, 2009)

My impressions so far after about 4 hours online

I shall call this game Camp of Duty. seriously i hate nothing more than camping va#ina faces, and thats literally all there is in this game. just sitting in corners and windows waiting for you to run past. Maps are pretty big especially for 9vs9. i personally think this is why people are camping so much the maps are big horizontally more than vertically. I mean i am still positive everytime i play but i like when people actually play a game i only condone camping to snipers as it's there job. not when some little P@#sy gets in a corner with a light machine gun and just randomly sprays to kill people.

About the single player, i am about 1/2 way through on veteran and 3 hours in, got half the intel cases. I can compare the game so far to a Michael Bay movie. Lots of action but the story is far from grabbing. COD4 was better IMO.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Nov 11, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Yes because a server list with filters is so complex, seriously, do these people have an IQ of 50 or what?



I have a feeling the 5 people complaining that servers lists were too complicated didn't know how to use filters.

Ping, Population, Gametype?? Man that's like 3 variables, it is already making my head hurt just thinking about it! /end sarcasm

Also, no matter what IW says, we know why they took away dedicated servers. So they could sell DLC's. I mean, who is gonna pay 10 dollars for 4 maps when you can get unlimited maps for free. So IW figured, hey lets ditch dedicated servers, even if we lose 20% of our PC customers, we will still make that and more selling DLC map packs.... But wait... how do we create an environment where we can easily sell these DLC's.... Hey how about steam? Yeah that sounds great, heck, in Empire Total War Steam even puts ads in the menu for the DLC (no joke). We should easily be able to push $10 map packs w/ Steam. We'll say its for the better cheat protection.... yeah VAC is cheat proof right?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2009)

So all in all, it's a good thing I didn't pick this up from the sounds of it...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 11, 2009)

MW2 sounds like a full free demo download to me


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 11, 2009)

the only thing i can say is the campaign is quite good,although i don't think my comp is playing it very well at 1280x1024 on max settings with 4xAA and full AF,maybe lower the texture to high


----------



## douglatins (Nov 11, 2009)

Im just waiting for gameranger support on this


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 11, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> Wow that's some horrible lag



Yeah no kidding. Sounds like the multiplayer will be pretty horrid.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

CrackerJack said:


> Wow that's some horrible lag



That lag video level looks a lot like El Salvador. Beautiful countryside.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 11, 2009)

http://infinitywardsucks.com/


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 11, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://infinitywardsucks.com/



 That just made my day!


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Behold the awesomeness that is MW2's MP
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHsWZp5pWCo
> 
> 
> ...



Funny ! I don't believe one bit of the review because I have spoke to many people who are playing it already just at the building I work in. As far as unbiased, BS. That was about as unbiased as Dick Cheney is unbiased in his political affiliation. He tried to make himself sound unbiased by that pathetic first paragraph. I call BS on it all the way. I will trust the people I know and not some guys who is pissed because his ability to change the game has been taken away. I am not trying to sound sh*tty, but thems the facts for me. I will play it tomorrow, and if I agree he was right, I'll admit it plain and simple. I will post what I like and what I don't like Friday Morning. But like every other post on here we chose to believe what we want to believe.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 11, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Funny ! I don't believe one bit of the review because I have spoke to many people who are playing it already just at the building I work in. As far as unbiased, BS. That was about as unbiased as Dick Cheney is unbiased in his political affiliation. He tried to make himself sound unbiased by that pathetic first paragraph. I call BS on it all the way. I will trust the people I know and not some guys who is pissed because his ability to change the game has been taken away. I am not trying to sound sh*tty, but thems the facts for me. I will play it tomorrow, and if I agree he was right, I'll admit it plain and simple. I will post what I like and what I don't like Friday Morning. But like every other post on here we chose to believe what we want to believe.



Yes because paid reviews who do nothing but spout PR propaganda and kiss IW's ass are way more unbiased and credible 

Whatever, keep contributing to the consolification of PC gaming.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Yes because paid reviews who do nothing but spout PR propaganda and kiss IW's ass are way more unbiased and credible



Hes talking about people he works with. Not reviewers. Those same people probably stood in line for iPhones also.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hes talking about people he works with. Not reviewers. Those same people probably stood in line for iPhones also.



Easily impressed people I reckon. Well it's thanks to them that we're in this situation, they eat all the shit up and ask for more and then we all get shafted.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think they tried too hard, and fell on there face


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

Was in Best Buy today. The Console version of Modern Warfare 2 is front and center on a MW2 themed rack.

So i went to the PC section and damn, there are TONS of the game for PC left. Literally from what i saw not one PC version of the game was bought. hilarious.

I did pick the game up for PC tho.( i have nothing else to play,so i'd rather play a new decent FPS game then nothing at all)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Was in Best Buy today. The Console version of Modern Warfare 2 is front and center on a MW2 themed rack.
> 
> So i went to the PC section and damn, there are TONS of the game for PC left. Literally from what i saw not one PC version of the game was bought. hilarious.
> 
> I did pick the game up for PC tho.( i have nothing else to play,so i'd rather play a new decent FPS game then nothing at all)



L4D2 demo ya smuck.


----------



## WiCz (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my 

That video really shows the multiplayer off nicely!

Here IW, a gift from me to you, no hard feelings


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2009)

Im still loving the console versions   Singleplayer =  & Multiplayer =


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> L4D2 demo ya smuck.





I already pre-purchsed the game, so im just waiting for it to come out(i already played the hell out of the demo). In the meanwhile MW2 should keep me for a while.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I already pre-purchsed the game, so im just waiting for it to come out(i already played the hell out of the demo). In the meanwhile MW2 should keep me for a while.



I feel your pain.


----------



## Deadalord2 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Call of Duty 6, More Demanding than Call of Duty 5?*

Yeah.. so i'm just wondering whether the new call of duty will take as much virtual memory as call of duty 5, regardless of them having the same graphics engine, i'm curious whether i'll be having as good fps as i did with call of duty 5 & 4! can anyone tell me? i've had a look at system requirements i've met all of them, but i was just wondering before i buy the game..
Is CoD:MW2 as demanding as CoD:WaW?!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 11, 2009)

MW2 should be more demanding as they have tweaked the engine again since the release of WaW. I doubt you'll see a crazy difference in frames but you will see alittle difference.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 11, 2009)

RuskiSnajper said:


> http://infinitywardsucks.com/



That website is pure win, BOOKMARKED!

Well thats it im glad i didnt buy it, by the sounds of it its pretty average all over nothing special in the campaign and nothing we havnt seen in multiplayer before. Yeah sure its not terrible but its nothing that ya wouldn't miss out on by not playing.

Those with a bit more sophisticated tastes will probly think its a bit average all over but there are those that think like average is great take Resistance fall of man people thought it was the balls but it was pretty average in reality. I hate people who think that average games are the shit! No get over yourself you have bad taste in games. Not saying anyone who likes MW2 has bad taste in games but well i was on a rant and console exclusive players who think they are experts do my head in(not hookey just other people i know in real life). Most of them grew up on playstation, if you sat for hours at night playing railroad tycoon come back to me and talk.

Batman Arkham Asylum is a better single player experience i know its a 3rd person game but still a good idea of a good single player experience.

Im fed up ranting i know its average and so do others, it will still sell millions.
Im only interested in how people thought the game was, i hope to be able to at least try it (dont want to bomb money on it incase i still think its crap).


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

Deadalord2 said:


> Yeah.. so i'm just wondering whether the new call of duty will take as much virtual memory as call of duty 5, regardless of them having the same graphics engine, i'm curious whether i'll be having as good fps as i did with call of duty 5 & 4! can anyone tell me? i've had a look at system requirements i've met all of them, but i was just wondering before i buy the game..
> Is CoD:MW2 as demanding as CoD:WaW?!



Your specs say Pentium 4 dual core.... are you saying its a Pentium D(dual core P4 essentually) or a Pentium Dual Core E2120-2200?


----------



## Deadalord2 (Nov 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Your specs say Pentium 4 dual core.... are you saying its a Pentium D(dual core P4 essentually) or a Pentium Dual Core E2120-2200?



Pentium D..


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol the game hung up on me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> lol the game hung up on me.



IW hung up on all of us :shadedshu


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Im fed up ranting i know its average and so do others, it will still sell millions.
> Im only interested in how people thought the game was, i hope to be able to at least try it (dont want to bomb money on it incase i still think its crap).



F*cking how can I be any clearer, get it on the 360, its AMAZING!  How can I say it any other way?  Your listening to the opinions of people that either a) havent played it or b) are pissed off PC gamers!

Grab it for yourself (£32 @ ASDA, £26 @ Sainsburys, £26 @ Morrisons or £35 @ Tesco...or £25 @ Tesco when purchased with another title)

Once youve played through SP & had a go on MP, come back here and give your HONEST opinion.

If you dont like it, I will eat my 360


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

Restarted the game, it keeps crashing and giving me an error. damn.

Gonna try updating my drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Restarted the game, it keeps crashing and giving me an error. damn.
> 
> Gonna try updating my drivers.



That is the PC God punishing you for your insolence.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Restarted the game, it keeps crashing and giving me an error. damn.
> 
> Gonna try updating my drivers.



What error are you getting?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> What error are you getting?



The error pops up behind the game so i can't see it.

In Event View it says its a ''hungapp'' and its Event ID is 1002.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> The error pops up behind the game so i can't see it.
> 
> In Event View it says its a ''hungapp'' and its Event ID is 1002.



Drivers-> DX update-> STEAM update-> would be my process.


----------



## Reventon (Nov 11, 2009)

So how good really is MW2?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

amazing.  We are starting a team:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1631734


----------



## troyrae360 (Nov 11, 2009)

Reventon said:


> So how good really is MW2?



MW2 is nuthing compared to your Avatar


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 11, 2009)

Reventon said:


> So how good really is MW2?



VERY


----------



## Reventon (Nov 11, 2009)

troyrae360 said:


> MW2 is nuthing compared to your Avatar



As I have heard many times 

I might get MW2. Only problem is that I will need to get Live too and that's $50. $110 for one game... :/


----------



## MadClown (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That is the PC God punishing you for your insolence.



LOL, so true.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That is the PC God punishing you for your insolence.





I managed to get it to work, by installing the latest drivers.

The PC god has spared me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I heard that there are non Dedicated servers like the previous games, Leaning is removed because its not balanced, and there is some ridiculous antipiracy technique implemented.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 11, 2009)

i just finished the game ! took me about 5,5 hours and all i can say is dont waste your money on this game:shadedshu it was like a 5.5 hour cheesy action movie! so much for the "Years most anticipated game"


----------



## niko084 (Nov 11, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i just finished the game ! took me about 5,5 hours and all i can say is dont waste your money on this game:shadedshu it was like a 5.5 hour cheesy action movie! so much for the "Years most anticipated game"



Nah my hopes and prayers have been with Starcraft 2


----------



## inferKNOX (Nov 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Nah my hopes and prayers have been with Starcraft 2



+1, but Blizzard are killing it in much the same way!:shadedshu
...no LAN...no...don't say that!....


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 11, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> i just finished the game ! took me about 5,5 hours and all i can say is dont waste your money on this game:shadedshu it was like a 5.5 hour cheesy action movie! so much for the "Years most anticipated game"



something tells me he never even played it.  This thread needs to be changed to "MW2 haters club", pretty much the only people who post here.


----------



## MikeJeng (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there anyone who wants to play Spec-ops with me? Nobody on my friends list owns the game.


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> something tells me he never even played it.  This thread needs to be changed to "MW2 haters club", pretty much the only people who post here.



?!

And just who are you to call him a liar? Did he offend your precious little sacred game? If you say something bad you must be a hating whining nerd amirite?


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 11, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> something tells me he never even played it.  This thread needs to be changed to "MW2 haters club", pretty much the only people who post here.



why would you say that i didnt play it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is a cool website that shows all the CoD over the years. Is it me or does CoD:WaW look better than MW2?

Link


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is a cool website that shows all the CoD over the years. Is it me or does CoD:WaW look better than MW2?
> 
> Link



The vegitation shot they used looks better with WaW, but MW2 looks better in all the other shots from what I can tell.




AltecV1 said:


> wow talk about overhyped game!i want to say thank you infinidy ward for destroing the pc gameing:shadedshu and im not sorry if i get an infraction it just had to be sayd as a pc gamer.





AltecV1 said:


> why would you say that i didnt play it



The quote above may give an inclination.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> The vegitation shot they used looks better with WaW, but MW2 looks better in all the other shots from what I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the fire and gun pics were way better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry to double post but..

I have Call of Duty:MW 3 footage!!!!!

Link!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

Well from what I have played so far my feelings are pretty much the same as what I thought beforehand: Single player is awesome like COD4. Multiplayer is less pressure in COD6 but I find it less enjoyable with the less people sometimes. Lag isn't as bad as I thought it would be but I have already encountered cheaters in just 4 hours of online play.  I suppose we will find a remedy for that soon I guess. How do I kick a cheater? Do I hit [esc] and go under some options?

Sometimes when I go in for the kill I find them dying after I have unloaded the clip and begun to reload but I don't think thats ping..... is that for added effect? BTW I am not great at multiplayer yet but I am trying.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 11, 2009)

And it just gets better and better around here. Maybe
Barbie and the 12 dancing princess's could be an alternative.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought the new footage I posted was awesome!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> And it just gets better and better around here. Maybe
> Barbie and the 12 dancing princess's could be an alternative.



We can't add that in a mod unfortunately, but you could send it to IW and they might put it in the next patch.

BTW I think I am getting the same framerate in COD6, as COD4 and COD5. So if you played COD4 or 5 it should play 6 fine.

I think I am going to get a legit copy soon at the toys R US promotion. If I find "Barbie and the 12 dancing princess's" while I am there I can pick it up for you "boise49ers".

Toys R us sells it for $40 I think.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> We can't add that in a mod unfortunately, but you could send it to IW and they might put it in the next patch.
> 
> BTW I think I am getting the same framerate in COD6, as COD4 and COD5. So if you played COD4 or 5 it should play 6 fine.



Of course. Its the same damn engine.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course. Its the same damn engine.



The engine was modified for COD5 and modified even more for COD6. It can effect frame rate sometimes when engine modifications are made.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 12, 2009)

inferKNOX said:


> +1, but Blizzard are killing it in much the same way!:shadedshu
> ...no LAN...no...don't say that!....



Yeah... But at least you can side step that easily with custom games online.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry to double post but..
> 
> I have Call of Duty:MW 3 footage!!!!!
> 
> Link!



Not that funny


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 12, 2009)

1 million Xbox Live users have been banned, presumably because of modified Xboxes, but most probably because they modified it to get MW2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> 1 million Xbox Live users have been banned, presumably because of MW2.



Bwahahahahaha! Suck on it you console freaks!


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 12, 2009)

Source:
http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/peripherals/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=221601267


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> We can't add that in a mod unfortunately, but you could send it to IW and they might put it in the next patch.
> 
> BTW I think I am getting the same framerate in COD6, as COD4 and COD5. So if you played COD4 or 5 it should play 6 fine.
> 
> ...



Already loaded on one of my computers. My grand daughter plays it and I have too to get her through levels she gets stuck on. Got a sweet blonde in it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 12, 2009)

Surprisingly, the online isn't that bad. Everyone's ping was in the green, very playable for everyone.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 12, 2009)

Limiting it to 9v9 would probly be them trying to make sure the player run servers go smoother, anything above 9v9 is probly a bit much for a medium connection.
Dunno depends i think it selects the best connection from the bunch to be the server.

I dont know how one would kick an idiot player? Really console commands i know that is pretty basic silly why those where left out. More like deliberately taken out.

I liked it when you spent money on an expensive pc and you felt you got your moneys worth but these days we are being forced to lower standards.

I dont actually care who likes the game anyone is welcome to post in here even if you love it and want to marry it. Which i will be doing to Mass Effect 2 when its out, if EA dont fuck Bioware there is hope that not all developers go corrupt buy being owned by or having a bad publisher.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry to double post but..
> 
> I have Call of Duty:MW 3 footage!!!!!
> 
> Link!



That actually looks like fun, wonder what kind of multiplayer it would have.


----------



## chchyong89 (Nov 12, 2009)

i just get myself a COD6, but my system running lag on it even with all low settings 

Here is my hardwares
E5200 @ 3.67Ghz
2X1GB corsair dominator @ 4-4-4-12 400Mhz
ATI HD4850 512MB
windows 7 X64



WIN_OUT_OF_MEM_BODY
"Out of memory error. You are probably low on hard disk space."


WIN_OUT_OF_MEM_TITLE
"Out of memory error"


WIN_UNABLE_LOAD_DLL_BODY
"Unable to load a DLL. Possibly due to low memory, insufficient hard drive space, or missing DLL files."

i already fed up for this problem, when i checked on tast manager, it's memory consumption merely drive up to 98% OMG >.<


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2009)

Probablly need more system RAM.


----------



## chchyong89 (Nov 12, 2009)

is it 2GB not enough for this game?


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2009)

chchyong89 said:


> is it 2GB not enough for this game?



No. 2GB hasn't been enough for many games using Vista or 7 for a while now. 4gb's should be plenty.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 12, 2009)

Could try increasing Virtual Memory


----------



## MadClown (Nov 12, 2009)

right now im on 1.82 GB of ram usage, 4 chrome tabs, open office writer, zune, and xfire running, as stated, 4 gigs should be fine


----------



## chchyong89 (Nov 12, 2009)

this is the first game i played that need more than 2GB RAM     $$ wasted

even i can play crysis @ medium setting without that problem too with 2GB ram


----------



## newfellow (Nov 12, 2009)

Watched some of it on friend of my and my only question was where the hell they spend ~11GB and the time making. 

This looks really bad game in every way. Storyline was horrid, textures ain't anywhere near worth 11gb looks bad mostly and game seems like jumping in to something what has absolutely no mind what you are fighting for every single scene ends brutally like there would be some point in it (not that I have argument on brutality, but the idea how developers decided to use it as 'mental breaker' on COD4 it sure as hell doesn't work when you end everything similarly).

beside that everything in-game looks half baked port'd shit.

ther'es my 2 cents on MW2.


----------



## Anath (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok so I was one of the poeple that bought it from the store so i could play it 2 days early. I was going to boycott the game and just wait for bad company 2 but I was having that itch to play a shooter. So my impressions on the single player is that it was pretty good. The story does the same thing as the last game where you bounce around from different characters but it was overall pretty decent story. I would have to say that it was very short and took me about 6 hours to beat it on hardened. 

Now the multiplayer. I was very worried that the game was going to be a lag fest without dedicated server support and guess what about 50/50 it is. There was several instances where i would push the shift key and my character would run two steps then start walking due to the lag. The host does have a significant advantage and nothing is more frushtrating to get killed due to the lag. There are several multiplayer maps that are too small and i have experienced a lot of spawn deaths. I have played good games with a good host. Also if you do end up getting frustrated because of lag or anything else it counts as a loss if you leave the game. 

The textures look the same as modern warfare there arnt any updates that stand out to me.

So my conclusion is a 6/10 because of a short single player and a 50/50 chance of lag on multiplayer and barely any if at all graphical update from the last engine.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 12, 2009)

*COD MW2 PC, The most hated game of the year?*

Take a look for yourself:

http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/pc/modernwarfare2

Dont look at the reviewer scores, but check out the User scores which are totalling over 1600!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2009)

Started playing the game at 11:38pm tonight and finished at 3:28am. Completed the campaign on normal and oh my what a story  Probably my favourite from any game ever.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just beat the game on Veteran in 5 hours 15 minutes. Story is OK at most. NOTHING like COD4.

Sad..


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2009)

i'm borrowing a friends copy (his PC is out of action, so he's letting me use his for a while)

i wont touch MP (his request/his steam account) but i'll give SP a  bash and let you know how it goes


----------



## dna1x (Nov 12, 2009)

chchyong89 said:


> i just get myself a COD6, but my system running lag on it even with all low settings
> 
> Here is my hardwares
> E5200 @ 3.67Ghz
> ...





chchyong89 said:


> this is the first game i played that need more than 2GB RAM     $$ wasted
> 
> even i can play crysis @ medium setting without that problem too with 2GB ram



If you mean running a 64-bit OS on *only 2GB RAM* is a waste, then I agree. 

Get an extra 2GB RAM. You won't be disappointed.

BTW, I love the PC version of MW2!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 12, 2009)

so 2GB is enough if you use windows 7 32-bit??


----------



## Deadalord2 (Nov 12, 2009)

:l


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> so 2GB is enough if you use windows 7 32-bit??



2GB is enough for any modern game, so long as you dont have much running in the background chewing it up.

2GB doesnt go far if you have <1GB free before you run the game...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ram is so cheap now. Sell MW2 and get more ram.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ram is so cheap now. Sell MW2 and get more ram.



not a bad suggestion  ram is good


i tried lanning MW2... no MP at all, or coop when offline 
(friends copy, as stated earlier)
i decided immediately to not buy the game.
requiring net for coop is a killer for me (stopped me buying RA3 as well) as its the best way to get new buyers - coop it at a lan, they like it, they go buy it so you can coop online.

with no dedicated servers, online is useless - and without LAN games, offline is useless...

overall, MP is useless. will be testing SP shortly, and have little hope there with what i've seen so far.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Just beat the game on Veteran in 5 hours 15 minutes. Story is OK at most. NOTHING like COD4.
> 
> Sad..



What !!! The Cod4 story doesn't even compare to this on so many levels.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Just beat the game on Veteran in 5 hours 15 minutes. Story is OK at most. NOTHING like COD4.
> 
> Sad..



So you beat it in 5hrs and 15 mins already, but it is just OK ? I think if I was playing a game that was just OK I'd take a break and not just blow thru it. Maybe you went way to fast and didn't absorb any of it ? I just can't see how these people who blow through these game can have any idea if it is good or bad. I heard one guy the other day say he beat it in 2.5 hours. It just makes you wonder are these people for real or on the hate wagon ? 
I read those review posts on that one site how every one was scoring it a zero or one. You can tell hardly any of them even own the game just by the lack of description about it. I'm pretty sure these petition guys had something to do with that sites gamer reviews. I have read to many others all over the internet that are totally the opposite. That is just sad. IW worked for a few years to put this together and spent millions in the creation of it, yet these people try and shut them down because they want to remake it and claim they are better at development then IW. If the game is so bad create and market your own. Spend your time and money on it not some one elses. Then you get mad at them because they protect their interests. Yeah it is about the money. Just like you folks don't want to pay the little extra for this game they don't want to lose money by letting you market and re-create their product. 
JMO and I know it doesn't account for squat with some of you IW haters.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 12, 2009)

im buy this game when it hits the bargain bin, not paying anymore then 15 bucks for it. i watched a buddy of mine play it for 20-30 minutes and ill admit it looked okay on the 360 but way to bring unrealistic and ruin the franchise that was kinda based on realism, whats with exploding money with headshots...calling it a money shot...REALLY? isnt that a porn term if im not mistaken...and the turrets...yes cause the soldiers in the fields these days carry mobile turrets...*sigh*...ill give it to it that it is fun to play against freinds when they come over and sit down, but im no longer gonna take call of duty seriosly? its more of a arcade shooters for a casual gamer now


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> im buy this game when it hits the bargain bin, not paying anymore then 15 bucks for it. i watched a buddy of mine play it for 20-30 minutes and ill admit it looked okay on the 360 but way to bring unrealistic and ruin the franchise that was kinda based on realism, whats with exploding money with headshots...calling it a money shot...REALLY? isnt that a porn term if im not mistaken...and the turrets...yes cause the soldiers in the fields these days carry mobile turrets...*sigh*...ill give it to it that it is fun to play against freinds when they come over and sit down, but im no longer gonna take call of duty seriosly? its more of a arcade shooters for a casual gamer now



thats how my view goes.

this has gone from modern warfare (realistic combat in a fictional setting) to futuristic made up combat.


this is future warfare, not modern warfare - and the MP is fucking shitful.
yes. i swore. take it. take it like IW deserves to take it, in an orifice not meant to take it.

i'm a hardcore lanner. 2 hour drives to 500 person lans are normal to me. whats that, 500 gamers starving for a new FPS to play? well they just got fucked over badly. no offline mode. at all.

thats ok, lets all just team up and play online! sure, lets add 500-1000 people to our friends list, and see how THAT goes... "i dont want this map, i want a better server..."


now that i have my hands on the game, my rage is overflowing. oh and guess what? $120. yeah. The aussie dollar is pretty close to the USA dollar these days, but we still gotta pay DOUBLE for what i see as less than half what we got in the previous games (CoD4/WaW)


[/Nerd Raaaaaaaaaage]


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2009)

I just realized why I don't understand the other side of the coin here. Took me awhile I'll admit. We aren't just talking avid gamers here. We are talking obsessive compulsive. I am not saying this is a bad thing either. I have things in my life I am that way about. I game maybe 2 hrs a week so I have no idea what having a huge change in the way I game would be. I just know when something I enjoy that much is taken away I get pissed. It is normal to not accept changes like that. I am backing off from here on out. When I play the game I'm giving my account of the experience as it pertains to me. Accept my apologies for not understanding before and thanks to Mussels for putting it in a better perspective for me. 
Happy Gaming and Hurry up Battlefield BC 2 so these fella's can get their fix


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2009)

Game looks great, but nothing 'mind boggling' over CoD 4. I just really wish the MP wasn't gimped, it would be a great game.


----------



## allen337 (Nov 12, 2009)

junk!!  no lan, what were they thinking?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I played a couple of rounds of MP last night(I have NEVER played any COD's online except a few co-ops with some mates in W@W) The last MP FPS I really played was BF2142 and before that BF2. I didn't think it was so bad. There is alot of junk popping up on the screen when you kill or get killed, which I frankly found rather distracting.
It ran smoothly and I didn't feel any indication of lag(I was doing the bigger maps) I'm on a 10/10 connection so who knows, maybe I was host

Is it my bag? No not really but then I have never really been into the whole MP fragfest, run and gun "I will Pwn you!" crap anyways. Maybe I am just too old.  I am from the era of Ghost Recon and the REAL Tom Clancy tactical games of old I guess.

On the other hand I am on my 2nd run thru the campaign bumping it up from Normal to Hardened and it hasn't lost any of the intensity and excitement it had the first time thru(just getting shredded alot quicker )


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome campaign! Money and 6 hrs well spent. Not really that interested in MP though, I'm a SP/story person.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 12, 2009)

i wonder if IW is reading the game scores and if they do what are they thinking now


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 12, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Awesome campaign! Money and 6 hrs well spent. Not really that interested in MP though, I'm a SP/story person.



Oh yeah! 10$ per hour! Awesome!


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

I still get sad reading all the negative comments about this. I was soo looking forward to MW2, until I read about the lack of dedicated servers. It's still beyond me why IW would mangle such a great game. They're trying to target the majority of gamers I guess...all those who want pretty graphics and easy wins.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 12, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> So you beat it in 5hrs and 15 mins already, but it is just OK ? I think if I was playing a game that was just OK I'd take a break and not just blow thru it. Maybe you went way to fast and didn't absorb any of it ? I just can't see how these people who blow through these game can have any idea if it is good or bad. I heard one guy the other day say he beat it in 2.5 hours. It just makes you wonder are these people for real or on the hate wagon ?
> I read those review posts on that one site how every one was scoring it a zero or one. You can tell hardly any of them even own the game just by the lack of description about it. I'm pretty sure these petition guys had something to do with that sites gamer reviews. I have read to many others all over the internet that are totally the opposite. That is just sad. IW worked for a few years to put this together and spent millions in the creation of it, yet these people try and shut them down because they want to remake it and claim they are better at development then IW. If the game is so bad create and market your own. Spend your time and money on it not some one elses. Then you get mad at them because they protect their interests. Yeah it is about the money. Just like you folks don't want to pay the little extra for this game they don't want to lose money by letting you market and re-create their product.
> JMO and I know it doesn't account for squat with some of you IW haters.



I Absorbed as much of it as i could, notice i went from saying the game was not worth it  to the story was OK, I just found COD4 story to be better is all. I like the story in fact it's very interesting and it is a true sequel to modern warfare. I am currently playing it online a lot also. I would rather spend 60 dollars on this game than Halo ODST. that was a waist of money. I was expecting the campaign to be short because COD4 was short, i just thought it'd take longer on vet level cause COD4 took me about 6.5 to 7 hours to beat on veteran. This could be after 2 years of playing online my skills have improved on the single player front quite well. I am sorry if i offended you and of course i appreciate the time they put into it, if i didn't i'd be like 80% of the people here and either pirate it or not buy it at all.

I can give you full details about the story from start to finish, Stories are a big thing to me, i'd shut if off if i felt i was wasting my time. Only reason i am not saying ANYTHING is cause i don't want to spoil it, And there is a lot that can easily be spoiled by just saying a little of it. Most of the 1's and 0's are just disgruntled  PC users or people who just suck at the console version online as it is a lot different than COD4 online. A lot more camping and more places to hide and the maps aren't just big vertically. Horizontally there huge also.


----------



## wolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice post Mussels, It takes a lot for you to rage, and your opinion carries a lot of weight for me.

I'ma see it in action at a friends place before I make my final opinion on whether its worth trying.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 12, 2009)

This game has no SLI support, one of my cores just sit idleing. I´ve tried before making a decision to buy it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 12, 2009)

douglatins said:


> This game has no SLI support, one of my cores just sit idleing. I´ve tried before making a decision to buy it



Are you sure? The engine supports it and at this point it would be more work to remove that stuff than to include it. Maybe you got a bum copy?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2009)

Multiplayer isn't bad at all even though there aren't dedicated servers. I enjoyed it personally although would be nice if it was more than 18 people.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 12, 2009)

game is fun and good looking,i dont care abou MP so i wont say anything else about it.SP is better than previous games.


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## douglatins (Nov 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you sure? The engine supports it and at this point it would be more work to remove that stuff than to include it. Maybe you got a bum copy?



Oh wait 191 theres no profiles


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> Lol!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/1258035395841.jpg



yeah.... Their really Boycotting the game!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 12, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Oh yeah! 10$ per hour! Awesome!




I lmaoed ,  exactly hah.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 12, 2009)

Id love the dedicated servers. but no way i couldnt play. The MP is still lots of fun


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> Lol!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/1258035395841.jpg



That's retarded. It's really lame when people make a little effort to go against the flow and then just fall in line with the sheep. :shadedshu


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Oh yeah! 10$ per hour! Awesome!



I think he may get a little more then 5 hrs play time out of it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

*COD:MW2 Breaks All entertainment records*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/182013/modern_warfare_2_pulls_310m_day_one_in_us_and_uk.html

MW2 has apparently been the highest selling entertainment launch in the history of man, and the figures are not all back, these figures are only from UK and US.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, I go from hearing everyone argue about the multiplayer (no dedicated servers, 9v9) to this. I must be losing my mind.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/182013/modern_warfare_2_pulls_310m_day_one_in_us_and_uk.html
> 
> MW2 has apparently been the highest selling entertainment launch in the history of man, and the figures are not all back, these figures are only from UK and US.



Is this some sort of joke?  If this is the theme, you should go ahead and merge all of the 4870 threads together.

I'm not saying lets make 40 MW2 threads, but being the fastest selling entertainment item in all of mankind is sort of a big deal. w/e.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Is this some sort of joke?  If this is the theme, you should go ahead and merge all of the 4870 threads together.
> 
> I'm not saying lets make 40 MW2 threads, but being the fastest selling entertainment item in all of mankind is sort of a big deal. w/e.



Hearing about this all over the webs, very surprised it managed to surpass some of the best movies and albums made in sales.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 12, 2009)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Awesome campaign! Money and 6 hrs well spent. Not really that interested in MP though, I'm a SP/story person.



no challenge playing AI like there is against someone else behind the screen.


----------



## erocker (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Is this some sort of joke?  If this is the theme, you should go ahead and merge all of the 4870 threads together.
> 
> I'm not saying lets make 40 MW2 threads, but being the fastest selling entertainment item in all of mankind is sort of a big deal. w/e.



Nope, this is the MW2 discussion thread. That thread on it's own would of garnered what for responses? A. Go IW! or B. IW sucks. Just like this thread.


----------



## Metal-Head (Nov 12, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/182013/modern_warfare_2_pulls_310m_day_one_in_us_and_uk.html
> 
> MW2 has apparently been the highest selling entertainment launch in the history of man, and the figures are not all back, these figures are only from UK and US.



This makes me sick.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 12, 2009)

The SP is good indeed. I didn't expect those part is "that" extreme, was disturbing for me.
I went through that mission with zero excitement, and entertainment, kinda killed the mood.



Spoiler



They sent a private from the front line to a deep undercover mission, I don't think even the most well-trained soldier can handle those kind of undercover operation (become a terrorist, lol...), and then got killed in the end. That is not really convincing, the story I mean.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> The SP is good indeed. I didn't expect those part is "that" extreme, was disturbing for me.
> I went through that mission with zero excitement, and entertainment, kinda killed the mood.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think he was a private it said he was a PCR or something like that but I do think he is called a private in the game


----------



## laszlo (Nov 12, 2009)

good game well optimized but short... i finished the SP in 5 hour... i expected more playtime  from a 11 gb game..


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> Nope, this is the MW2 discussion thread. That thread on it's own would of garnered what for responses? A. Go IW! or B. IW sucks. Just like this thread.



not the first thread of its type, but ill take your word for it.  It is pretty amazing, but then again if you notice a trend, more and more money is spent on entertainment items, exponentially even.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 12, 2009)

Private Allen.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 12, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I think he may get a little more then 5 hrs play time out of it.



Well I have apparently logged about 17hrs so far and plan on putting alot more into it.

I finally got around to doing some Spec-Ops with a mate this evening and MAN! was that ever a hoot!! I know there is a bit of controversy around the "Death from Above" level but WOW that was a TOTAL trip!!
There is a VERY cool redo of "All Ghillied Up" as well.

Those were my 2 fave missions from MW1 and with the added twists to them and the fact you can Co-op them was just SO Sweet.

I can't wait to unlock more of them

Between what I think is a great story and continuation of the MW1 plot and the very fun Spec-Ops  I am totally satisfied with my purchase.

OH and BTW I paid 449 Norwegian Kroners for it so I don't wanna here anyone bitching about the price that's $80 US.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 12, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Private Allen.



Yeah but when you join the CIA it changes to something else.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2009)

INSTG8R said:


> Well I have apparently logged about 17hrs so far and plan on putting alot more into it.
> 
> I finally got around to doing some Spec-Ops with a mate this evening and MAN! was that ever a hoot!! I know there is a bit of controversy around the "Death from Above" level but WOW that was a TOTAL trip!!
> There is a VERY cool redo of "All Ghillied Up" as well.
> ...



Sweet ! I am minutes away from getting mine unless UPS has to deliver 10000 more on his route in Boise Idaho today. I got mine for $54 with S/H thru newegg. Now they have it $2 cheaper. Are you an American in Norway or Norwegian ? Man what history of War that country has.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 12, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Sweet ! I am minutes away from getting mine unless UPS has to deliver 10000 more on his route in Boise Idaho today. I got mine for $54 with S/H thru newegg. Now they have it $2 cheaper. Are you an American in Norway or Norwegian ? Man what history of War that country has.



Actually I am a Canadian. Yes they do and I live on the southern coast and I have bits of the the Atlantic Wall all over the place. It is terribly fascinating to me being from NA and seeing the remnants of the occupation. I can just go down to the beach right here in my town and see bunkers, go a bit east and see lines of dragon teeth along the shoreline. It is pretty cool.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah but when you join the CIA it changes to something else.



Err no, 


Spoiler



when he got killed, Private Allen: KIA, they said...


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 13, 2009)

It just showed up installing right now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/182013/modern_warfare_2_pulls_310m_day_one_in_us_and_uk.html
> 
> MW2 has apparently been the highest selling entertainment launch in the history of man, and the figures are not all back, these figures are only from UK and US.





> Activision's says Modern Warfare 2 raked in an astonishing $310m



Yeah because Activision would never lie. Lets wait for some other sources before we swallow this load and beg for more.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah because Activision would never lie. Lets wait for some other sources before we swallow this load and beg for more.



Seriously Mailman I backed off my cheer leading, but until you play it and try to be objective
why can't you lighten up. The threads are everywhere in complete support of the game. For your own legitimacy wait and see. You have been a great source of positive help for a ton of us and this isn't doing you any justice when you haven't even tried it. Peace brother !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Seriously Mailman I backed off my cheer leading, but until you play it and try to be objective
> why can't you lighten up. The threads are everywhere in complete support of the game. For your own legitimacy wait and see. You have been a great source of positive help for a ton of us and this isn't doing you any justice when you haven't even tried it. Peace brother !



All I said is don't believe the hype about Activisions BIG claim. I want to hear other sources because right now its just a publisher saying they have the best product ever made without any proof. Also I refuse to play that crap. I still have what some of you may have forgotten. Integrity.


----------



## Anath (Nov 13, 2009)

> It seems that Infinity Ward do indeed take into account the option to make use of dedicated servers.  A curious gamer has all the files because of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 also gone through, and there was something surprising from it.
> 
> Between all files is because a "normal" config-file, as is also present in Call of Duty 4, although the PC version not "console" contains.  Open this file, you will see the following:
> 
> ...




http://translate.google.nl/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=nl&ie=UTF-8&u=http://www.gamecloud.nl/nieuws/7978/config-file-onthuld-dedicated-servers-mw2/&sl=nl&tl=en&history_state0=

Edited.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2009)

Well a friend let me play the game at his house. I was looking forward to play the SP. 

Played 5 min of it and got bored, wasn't compelled to play it anymore. I'm sure it gets interesting, but I felt like I was play a COD 4 Expansion Pack and not MW 2.

Played online and got red bar the first time.

Guess we wait for MW 3 to see if they do things right again. If they even go that far, probably will.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All I said is don't believe the hype about Activisions BIG claim. I want to hear other sources because right now its just a publisher saying they have the best product ever made without any proof. Also I refuse to play that crap. I still have what some of you may have forgotten. Integrity.



I realize that , but you have to admit you have been super negative thru this whole thread and I'm just saying wait and see. I understand what this means to the mod community, but it still may end up to be one of the best out there so don't sell yourself off just yet. Just advise from an old fart 
I'm still goona bouce questions off you like I have before. There is no doubt you know your shit a hellava lot more then I do.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Well a friend let me play the game at his house. I was looking forward to play the SP.
> 
> Played 5 min of it and got bored, wasn't compelled to play it anymore. I'm sure it gets interesting, but I felt like I was play a COD 4 Expansion Pack and not MW 2.
> 
> ...



LOL, bored after 5 minutes, yeah right! Infinity Ward did good, face it!  Dont jump on the MW2 hate bandwagon just for the sake of it.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, bored after 5 minutes, yeah right! Infinity Ward did good, face it!  Dont jump on the MW2 hate bandwagon just for the sake of it.



there is already a hate bangwagon? i have actually paused playing borderlands to play COD4MW2 its fun and multiplayer is good as always


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 13, 2009)

Anath said:


> It seems that Infinity Ward do indeed take into account the option to make use of dedicated servers. A curious gamer has all the files because of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 also gone through, and there was something surprising from it.
> 
> Between all files is because a "normal" config-file, as is also present in Call of Duty 4, although the PC version not "console" contains. Open this file, you will see the following:
> 
> ...




Indeed I found pieces of the console  and the name "modern warfare 2 winconsole"

There's a stripped down version ("modern warfare 2 console" , with no input line , and examining the exe shows unprecedented evidence that there is a console but was disabled the very last time , very last time , even after the manual was made , so I don't buy that "misprint" crap(I have contacted activision support like an avg user who looks into manual but can't get console working , they said ,"it's a misprint. There is no console in PC version of the game" (like there even IS in consoles lol)

And you can examine the EXE your self , just use notepad , that info isn't coded , a lot of readable text actually.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, bored after 5 minutes, yeah right! Infinity Ward did good, face it!  Dont jump on the MW2 hate bandwagon just for the sake of it.



I know I was pissed about the no mod support and dedicated servers, but I actually bothered to try the game thinking surly the story mode was up to its hype. It just didn't cut it for me.

I can now honestly say I'm not all for this game, It just didn't draw me in. I see no improvement graphically and it had the same base story line as MW 1 (and TBH I only played the first for its online, which kicked ass). It was like 5 min not including the training. I do like the way the blood is splashed on the screen, looks nice and the controls were good didn't even have to tweak the mouse. My friend was pissed with the buy, I didn't persuade him not to get though I cause I wanted to try it out too, he he. Glad he paid and not I. 

I can see why others would like it, its an FPS, if you are die hard about them then whats not to like.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok, my honest opinion:

The shooting is awesome! The plot is fucked up!
A Korean/Japan drama story line plus awesome action! 

It does not WORTH $60!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> there is already a hate bangwagon? i have actually paused playing borderlands to play COD4MW2 its fun and multiplayer is good as always



Exactly the same as me   My 7 year old son has completed Borderlands now and left me behind on it because Ive been engrossed in cod6 lol



AphexDreamer said:


> I know I was pissed about the no mod support and dedicated servers, but I actually bothered to try the game thinking surly the story mode was up to its hype. It just didn't cut it for me.
> 
> I can now honestly say I'm not all for this game, It just didn't draw me in. I see no improvement graphically and it had the same base story line as MW 1 (and TBH I only played the first for its online, which kicked ass). It was like 5 min not including the training. I do like the way the blood is splashed on the screen, looks nice and the controls were good didn't even have to tweak the mouse. My friend was pissed with the buy, I didn't persuade him not to get though I cause I wanted to try it out too, he he. Glad he paid and not I.
> 
> I can see why others would like it, its an FPS, if you are die hard about them then whats not to like.



You havent even scratched the surface m8 with just 5 mins of play (maybe 10 including training)


----------



## mab1376 (Nov 13, 2009)

Personally I'm about halfway done with the PC version and I think its phenomenal, definitely a lot of captivating environments, and intelligent AI.

So far so good.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Exactly the same as me   My 7 year old son has completed Borderlands now and left me behind on it because Ive been engrossed in cod6 lol
> 
> 
> 
> You havent even scratched the surface m8 with just 5 mins of play (maybe 10 including training)



Yeah I'm sure and when the price goes down I'll probably pick it up for PS3 cause I like to play on the big screen and I don't think lag will be as much as a problem for it there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> I realize that , but you have to admit you have been super negative thru this whole thread and I'm just saying wait and see. I understand what this means to the mod community, but it still may end up to be one of the best out there so don't sell yourself off just yet. Just advise from an old fart
> I'm still goona bouce questions off you like I have before. There is no doubt you know your shit a hellava lot more then I do.



What am I waiting to see? IW grow some balls and cut the airport scene out in the next patch? Yeah you're right. Ill wait for that to happen. 

Please this game is crap. It has less gameplay features than the first CoD and yet people are praising it for its "depth". The marketing machine is the best thing about this game. The only one better that I have seen is Apples.

So have fun giving in to consolization. Have fun paying for DLC. Have fun with it all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just found this quote on the Steam forums pertaining to MW2. This guy knows where this is all going.....



> Originally Posted by SilentbobSC
> Yeah, sorry about that. I just came to the realization the other day myself.
> 
> We boycott and refuse to buy - we're not a market worth catering to
> ...



And this one just made me laugh 



> Originally Posted by SilentbobSC
> This just in: PC Gamers now realizing that they are no longer the target market and everything they do further marginalizes their influence on the market. Meanwhile, ActiBlizzard continues to rake in cash by the truckload by selling 'packaged goods' video games to kids who think vampires that wear glitter are cool.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just found this quote on the Steam forums pertaining to MW2. This guy knows where this is all going.....
> 
> 
> 
> And this one just made me laugh



Just awesome.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 13, 2009)

I loved shooting up that airport 

I'd have bought it for that level alone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I loved shooting up that airport
> 
> I'd have bought it for that level alone.



Smart ass.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Smart ass.



you do realize that the level is skippable? it asks you before you even start to the game.  They actually cater to those who think it is inappropriate, and that was very nice of them.

As for those who keep saying stupid sh1t about this thead, fuck off, please.  You have ruined this thread to no end, and since every other MW2 thread keeps getting merged with this one, all we can do is wade through your garbage whining about a game you keep saying you dont want to buy.  Get the fk off this thread, please, so that we can have a MW2 thread.
This should be a message for the mods also, who continue to let them trash this thread, and keep killing all other threads trying to get away from them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> you do realize that the level is skippable? it asks you before you even start to the game.  They actually cater to those who think it is inappropriate, and that was very nice of them.
> 
> As for those who keep saying stupid sh1t about this thead, fuck off, please.  You have ruined this thread to no end, and since every other MW2 thread keeps getting merged with this one, all we can do is wade through your garbage whining about a game you keep saying you dont want to buy.  Get the fk off this thread, please, so that we can have a MW2 thread.
> This should be a message for the mods also, who continue to let them trash this thread, and keep killing all other threads trying to get away from them.



I'm sorry if not everyone thinks MW2 is the greatest thing on earth. But them are the breaks. We are disscussing the game. Not giving it a hand job.

Also I dont care if they let you skip that level. It was BS to put it in there to begin with.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 13, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> you do realize that the level is skippable? it asks you before you even start to the game.  They actually cater to those who think it is inappropriate, and that was very nice of them.
> 
> As for those who keep saying stupid sh1t about this thead, fuck off, please.  You have ruined this thread to no end, and since every other MW2 thread keeps getting merged with this one, all we can do is wade through your garbage whining about a game you keep saying you dont want to buy.  Get the fk off this thread, please, so that we can have a MW2 thread.
> This should be a message for the mods also, who continue to let them trash this thread, and keep killing all other threads trying to get away from them.



I didn't skip it, and I didn't think it was that bad until I played it...

Seriously, 1 out of 1 million people will skip the mission, because they "mis-clicked" the wrong option. The rest wanted to get the most out of their $60, and choose Yes to play it. 

Father: The movie has some sexual content, please skip it.
13 years old son: Oh yes, I will! (watch it)


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry if not everyone thinks MW2 is the greatest thing on earth. But them are the breaks. We are _whining about_ the game. Not giving it a hand job.



Fixed.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 13, 2009)

There is realy no pont in any kind of debate.

You either 

A. Like the game buy it and enjoy it

or 

B. Don't like the game, don't buy it and don't play it.

Everything else anyones says weather its good or bad doesn't matter.

What does matter is that they respect the customer.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

C. don't buy. play it. not impressed by it. which leads to...

D. glad i didn't buy it.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2009)

guess what if you dont like the discusssion thread theres  MW2 club, go there and do all your praising of how godly this 5 hr game is, ive sat threw longer credits


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2009)

I still refuse to give them more money for less content than the last 2 games. If it was only $40, I might have considered it, but not for $60.

Nope, I will be finding the full free demo, and IW can kiss my ass.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 13, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> I didn't skip it, and I didn't think it was that bad until I played it...
> 
> Seriously, 1 out of 1 million people will skip the mission, because they "mis-clicked" the wrong option. The rest wanted to get the most out of their $60, and choose Yes to play it.
> 
> ...



yeah i didn't skip it either, i had no clue what it would be. but doesn't take long to figure it out though. sure people may find it offensive... big deal shit like that happens in the real world. maybe not actually like that but i can think of some worst things they could added.... much much worst



Wile E said:


> I still refuse to give them more money for less content than the last 2 games. If it was only $40, I might have considered it, but not for $60.
> 
> Nope, I will be finding the full free demo, and IW can kiss my ass.


 
i don't see it dropping to 40 or below anytime soon. hell Call of Duty: World at War is still $45 at damn walmart. but yeah 60 is insane, especially with the way the economy is in the US


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2009)

well its just cod4 with better game play and craper mp maps, i like the 2 player co-op more than mp


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 13, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> well its just cod4 with better game play and craper mp maps, i like the 2 player co-op more than mp



better gameplay?
....
...
..
.

:shadedshu


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

buddy at work is a console guy, he's never seen or played a PC game in his life. He says MW2 is the best game he's ever played in his life. he says there is 0 lag and i asked him was it worth $60, he said it was worth $100


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 13, 2009)

shevanel said:


> buddy at work is a console guy, he's never seen or played a PC game in his life. He says MW2 is the best game he's ever played in his life. he says there is 0 lag and i asked him was it worth $60, he said it was worth $100



Is your buddy special? lol im kidding shev, introduce him to crysis on Ultra, thats what i did to a guy that had never played a pc game and he was litterally speakless and didnt know how to say anything...and then wanted me to build him a computer 5 seconds later. lol Console noobs are so funny


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

This guy is cool as hell but I'd be the first to admit he's a dumbass. not because of MW2 comments, but many many other things I know about him.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 13, 2009)

I bought the game without ever having to join the hate bandwagon or the praise-the-game hippies. I knew about the lack of dedicated servers, but I bought it because I thought it would be just as good as MW1/WAW and that I trusted Infinty Ward would do fine with the multiplayer at that state. 

I guess I was fucking wrong.

MW2's multiplayer component is fucking useless if you're not in North America or Europe. It cannot find any good match ups (ping is 200+) at all, yet when I play COD4/COD5 and connect to some of my local (e.g. Australia, Hong Kong, Malaysia, etc.) servers, ping is like around ~50. Their centralized bullshit is slow as hell, especially for international users.

And the single player is only around 6 fucking hours long. WTF did they do?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Fixed.



Ya know me talking bad about the game isn't just about this game. Its the state of gaming all together. I care about video games. They have been my escape for almost 30 years.

Out of all them years the only time I ever saw the industry make the wrong move was in the early 80s and at the time I was to young to voice my opinion. All I knew was E.T. for the Atari was way to hard for me. If I knew then what I know now I would be a little exploding tower of nerd rage.

This CoD game might in fact be a lot of fun to play. But it also follows a very bad trend developers are latching on to. Socialized gaming. Instead of putting years into a game to make it a true sequel they just rehash an old engine and add some decent writing. Also they like to add shock value now just in case the plot doesn't work. Airport scene anyone?

So call me a whiner and a cry baby all you want. But I beg you to look at the bigger picture. If you buy this game you are contributing to developers new found attitude of "one size fits all".


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> better gameplay?
> ....
> ...
> ..
> ...



 well i think the game plays better than the 1st one but the maps suck and i still think cod waw is a better game its got more character , its not so boring


----------



## Gzero (Nov 13, 2009)

Interesting point shown here about turning the lag meter into a more useful indicator:


Spoiler



• Navigate to the folder: 'program files\steam\steamapps\common\call of duty modern warfare 2\players' and open the file config_mp.cfg

• Change scoresping_interval from 100 to 20, and maxbars from 4 to 10 (10 is the max).

• This means that each of the 10 bars represents 20ms, with full green being 20ms or lower, and 1 red being 200ms or higher.

http://img52.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=hostadvantage1.jpg


Now you can identify the host and avoid him/her(yeah right) at all costs.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2009)

they're turning video games into the simpsons.

at the end of your session, hit reset, add a new mission and off you go.


its like paying per quest in WoW... same engine, same graphics, just a different location and different order to events...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also I dont care if they let you skip that level. It was BS to put it in there to begin with.



Why?  I think it was quite brave to include a level like that and it did add to the atmosphere of the game.

We all get it 'TheMailMan78' doesnt like MW2......but some of us do.  Move on with your life


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

if u had to guess what would you think the ratio of games that suck are to games that are good, for pc.. and im talking popular games not things u find on pogo..

ive spent over $400 on games in the past 6 months and only 2-3 of them were shitty.

of course its a matter of opinion unless there are obvious things that make the game suck and arent from user critisism (sp)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 13, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> well its just cod4 with better game play and craper mp maps, i like the 2 player co-op more than mp



how is LESS playability/gameplay considerd better? 



Spoiler



though....the 'The Rock' moment in SP where you have to enter this fortress to rescue capt. price & you have to fight through showers was cool i suppose but its not original



you could really tell they were scraping the barrel for Ideas - you could say it was almost like they were rushing the game (possibly) the game feels like they just wanted it done & dusted as soon as possible.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2009)

the airport thing feels to me like they were told to do something "out there" and "attention grabbing" so that it didnt feel like a another generic FPS game (such as what happened to wolfenstein)


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how is LESS playability/gameplay considerd better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah b4 xmas.. xmas = $


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> MW2's multiplayer component is fucking useless if you're not in North America or Europe. It cannot find any good match ups (ping is 200+) at all, yet when I play COD4/COD5 and connect to some of my local (e.g. Australia, Hong Kong, Malaysia, etc.) servers, ping is like around ~50. Their centralized bullshit is slow as hell, especially for international users.



I forwarded a few certain ports, and now I get almost nothing but Australian games. Before hand it was fucking horrible, with every 5th server being Australian compared to the rest being American. Oh and the whole "you leave this game for ANY reason (aka it's got shit ping), you'll get a loss recorded to your personal record for anyone who actually cares" is fucking moronic. Sure I'd rather play on decent servers than have a decent record, but you shouldn't punish us anymore than you bastards already have, especially considering it's your fuckup IW!

Otherwise, I like the multiplayer. Heaps of new weapons, shit loads of attachments and a slightly different way of going about the kit creation. Idm the maps, I haven't ran into any that I didn't like. Although they still haven't fixed the whole "lifeless environment", where trees/bushes etc are statues and don't move what-so-ever.

Though it is missing a hell of a lot of Hardcore modes, it's only got TDM and S&D 

I haven't really touched the SP, or the Co-op, I find the multi to be quite enjoyable (when you've got a decent host), way better than MW1 IMHO. (I'm probably just being distracted by all the shiny new toys I get to play with; and two attachments per weapon is awesome! lol)

Oh btw, yes I'm playing this on PC, so I'm not a console R-tard.


And about the "doesn't support SLI", I don't see this as much of an issue (sure it's needed for PC users, but still) assuming one of your cards is quite capable of running it. But if it's power usage or something along those lines that you're concerned about, then go ATI so the second card simply idles  (assuming it does that while ingame, I haven't checked lol).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know me talking bad about the game isn't just about this game. Its the state of gaming all together. I care about video games. They have been my escape for almost 30 years.
> 
> Out of all them years the only time I ever saw the industry make the wrong move was in the early 80s and at the time I was to young to voice my opinion. All I knew was E.T. for the Atari was way to hard for me. If I knew then what I know now I would be a little exploding tower of nerd rage.
> 
> ...



Now thats something I agree with.  Im not a PC gamer anymore, but I do feel sorry for you guys getting screwed.......and its only going to get worse 

The game developers are starting to focus on the console because gameing wise, its a 'quick fix'.  Go to the store, pick up console and game, plug it in at home and your away....but its not so simple with PC gaming is it


----------



## WiCz (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> And the single player is only around 6 fucking hours long. WTF did they do?



They realised the sheeple don't care about being shafted and are so impatient they will buy anything that will install.

This marks the top of a slippery slope that leads to less and less quality in our games, and it's very depressing that so many people simply cannot see the wood for the trees and are falling over themselves to line IW's pockets for doing less and less and charging more and more in the middle of worldwide economic fail 

Worse still, there are one or two in this thread telling people who don't like the game to, and I quote " fuck off out of the thread".....

With a target audience like this, no wonder developers are thinking " sod this, let's just release any old shite on our terms, it works for IW" 

All in all an 'annus horribilis' for pc gaming, and gaming as a whole.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

WiCz said:


> They realised the sheeple don't care about being shafted and are so impatient they will buy anything that will install.
> 
> This marks the top of a slippery slope that leads to less and less quality in our games, and it's very depressing that so many people simply cannot see the wood for the trees and are falling over themselves to line IW's pockets for doing less and less and charging more and more in the middle of worldwide economic fail
> 
> ...



But, the console version is actually good.  So its not bad news for everyone is it?  6 Hours to complete is fairly short, but obviously it does have to end at some point......then you hae the MP to keep you busy.  The game developers know this and do focus on MP a lot more nowadays.

I understand the PC gamer feeling robbed and rightly so.  But because the game isnt very good on the PC doesnt make it total shite!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> I understand the PC gamer feeling robbed and rightly so.  *But because the game isnt very good on the PC doesnt make it total shite*!



For people who refuse to play on consoles.. yes, yes it is total $h1t. Please remember that techpowerup is first and foremost a PC forum and as such most of the people here couldnt care less if the children playing x360 are enjoying themselves.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 13, 2009)

Im pretty sure the only game that will top the drama found under anything with a MW2 title will be when Crysis 2 or whatever its called gets released.. 

there was already that leaked video which instigated about 14 hours worth of pc vs conslow debate.

I cannot wait.

and just because infinitewart doesnt wanna make a good pc game doesnt mean that other pc game developers will not.. there will be a market for pc games somehow.


----------



## Dazzeerr (Nov 13, 2009)

*Modern Warfare 2 - 4th best selling media product, ever.*

Any boycotting that happened for the PC version clearly didn't do enough, Modern Warfare 2 is in the same league as Michael Jackson.

http://www.mcvuk.com/static/images/assets/158/229_topmediaproperties.jpg


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 13, 2009)

most of it probably console and a lot of people have bought it on PC theres like 59,000 on xfire playing the multiplayer and its rank 3rd now on xfire


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 13, 2009)

i wasnt really surprised. i heard on the radi othat MW2 was predicted to sell about 12 MILLION copies (12,000,000). 200 thousand (200,000) is hardly a drop in the bucket, something like .01666 percent or so, and we certainly cant expect, or assume, that everyone who signed that petition canceled their pre-order, same somewhere on the order of 30% or so(thats a guess). so it really impacted their sales by like...60,000 copies, or .005%

its no wonder they didnt give 2 sh!ts about the petition


----------



## Nailezs (Nov 13, 2009)

well i can certainly agree that pc wise it does seem to have had an effect, but in the overall picture, its no wonder that they didnt care


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> For people who refuse to play on consoles.. yes, yes it is total $h1t. Please remember that techpowerup is first and foremost a PC forum and as such most of the people here couldnt care less if the children playing x360 are enjoying themselves.



I know TPU is a PC forum   But if we are talking about the game in general then the console versions can and will be mentioned.  If the title said 'Modern Warfare 2 - PC version discussion' then I could understand where your coming from, but until then STFU, I can say what I want!

PS: dont call me a child!


----------



## WiCz (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> STFU, I can say what I want!
> 
> PS: dont call me a child!



So you can say what you want but nobody else can? 

You couldn't make this crap up, roflmao


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I know TPU is a PC forum   But if we are talking about the game in general then the console versions can and will be mentioned.  If the title said 'Modern Warfare 2 - PC version discussion' then I could understand where your coming from, but until then STFU, I can say what I want!
> 
> PS: dont call me a child!



You're assumption that I was talking about you says it all so let's try to keep from telling other people to "STFU" and I won't call anyone a child if they don't act like one.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

WiCz said:


> So you can say what you want but nobody else can?
> 
> You couldn't make this crap up, roflmao



People can say what they want, I wasnt saying that he couldnt.  But I felt he was having a go at me personally.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 13, 2009)

I have heard nothing but good reviews from those that bought the game for the consoles, nothing but wows and yea damn goods. Got a good review from a PC gamer as well, but he did add that he only liked it because he got for a fraction of the price. If he paid full price he would have taken it back.

I think that is half the problem - they are charging a lot for (lets be honest) a hashed game for the PC, bring the price down and many PC users would be signing a different tune


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 13, 2009)

any one know how to change the nat type to open mines on strict


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 13, 2009)

*Always bet on Duke!*

We need duke nukem to save pc gaming!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> But, the console version is actually good.  So its not bad news for everyone is it?  6 Hours to complete is fairly short, but obviously it does have to end at some point......then you hae the MP to keep you busy.  The game developers know this and do focus on MP a lot more nowadays.
> 
> I understand the PC gamer feeling robbed and rightly so.  But because the game isnt very good on the PC doesnt make it total shite!



You just don't get it. This isn't PC vs. console. This is about gamers vs. developers/publishers. But you keep buying into the hype and we will be playing pong with one paddle soon.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You just don't get it. This isn't PC vs. console. This is about gamers vs. developers/publishers. But you keep buying into the hype and we will be playing pong with one paddle soon.



Why is it so wrong that I like the game?  I know the hype machine can build up your hopes of something great, then let you down.....but I dont feel let down by Modern Warfare 2.

I think its because Im playing the console version.  Im sure I would be very f*cking annoyed if I had been waiting ages for the PC version then dumped on from a great height!

But, as Im only a console gamer now, Im happy with the game.  But that doesnt mean I dont understand why you guys are upset.  Also, it wouldnt make any difference if I boycotted the game, or all PC gamers did, because its selling shit loads on console and thats what the devs are catering for now isnt it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Why is it so wrong that I like the game?  I know the hype machine can build up your hopes of something great, then let you down.....but I dont feel let down by Modern Warfare 2.
> 
> I think its because Im playing the console version.  Im sure I would be very f*cking annoyed if I had been waiting ages for the PC version then dumped on from a great height!
> 
> But, as Im only a console gamer now, Im happy with the game.  But that doesnt mean I dont understand why you guys are upset.  Also, it wouldnt make any difference if I boycotted the game, or all PC gamers did, because its selling shit loads on console and thats what the devs are catering for now isnt it.



Again THIS ISNT ABOUT THE PC VERSION!!!!! ITS ABOUT OUR GAMING FUTURE! If they do not push the envelope for quality and tech we will enter into a "Dark Age" of gaming. WTF is so hard to understand?!


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chill, people. It's just he played more games on consoles than on PC. And, you played more games on PC than on consoles.

Developers will turn their heads eventually, piracy on xbox360 is going up really fast now.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Again THIS ISNT ABOUT THE PC VERSION!!!!! ITS ABOUT OUR GAMING FUTURE! If they do not push the envelope for quality and tech we will enter into a "Dark Age" of gaming. WTF is so hard to understand?!



So your not really talking about MW2 are you, you mean gaming as an whole.  Also, do you mean the future of just PC gaming or console gaming too?  Obviously, with consoles the devs are limited.  So games like MW2 look pretty good on a console and not so good by high spec PC standards (when the console version is ported to the PC).

Personally, and I wish this wasnt the case, but I think PC gaming is dying and the publishers/developers know this   Mainly because its those same companies that have caused this to happen.



kid41212003 said:


> Chill, people. It's just he played more games on consoles than on PC. And, you played more games on PC than on consoles.
> 
> Developers will turn their heads eventually, piracy on xbox360 is going up really fast now.



I used to be right into PC gaming (check my history on here and you will see),  Ive even had a few kickass gaming rigs.  But in the end I found I was spending too much cash on it and not getting enough back (ie f*cking Crysis......I couldnt even run that bitch nice with CrossFire and a OC'ed Quad Core!)

Yeah the games dont look as nice on a console, but for the small pricetag on a console, compared to mega £££'s on a GFX card, I can live with that.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 13, 2009)

With almost seven billion people on this planet, you can sell anything!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip01-noscale.jpg

http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip02-noscale.jpg

http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip03-noscale.jpg

This is telling...


----------



## EchoMan (Nov 13, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip01-noscale.jpg
> 
> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip02-noscale.jpg
> 
> ...



TBH I could see this coming, give you less and less, take previous features away, then make you pay for things like a console for commands on the PC, mouse/keyboard function. I'm not shocked it makes sense, and clearly as evident as of late with the latest release people are willing to pay for sub-standard products. It's what many companies in the world have been doing the last 10 years, restructuring, cutting costs, lay offs, and then finally charging more for their service or retail product, giving the consumer less then previous related products and adding additional service charges.


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Personally, and I wish this wasnt the case, but I think PC gaming is dying and the publishers/developers know this   Mainly because its those same companies that have caused this to happen.



Really, the only reason why They would even stop thinking about developing for the PC is the fact that it's a "easier" dollar for them to be able to make it on Console... they don't have to worry about "what should be" and just make it the way they want. Like MW2. Now, I'm happy for the fact that they sold as much as they did, and so on.. But, To me, they did it for the money and nothing else.. But, like I said, is how I feel.. Hats off for IW to do what they did.. But, I think, they just ran to the bank with this one..


----------



## WiCz (Nov 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> So your not really talking about MW2 are you, you mean gaming as an whole.  Also, do you mean the future of just PC gaming or console gaming too?




That's exactly what he , myself and others are talking about!

It's not wrong for you to like a game, you can like and dislike whatever you like ( no pun intended )

The issue is that this game ( not just this game, but this one has a such a high profile it lends itself to the debate ) is sending a very clear message to the worldwide gaming community and that message is...

We will do what we like with our games and we will charge you exponentially for the priviledge of playing.

We will not provide you with what you have become accustomed to because our new business model ( the one we have recently introduced after you supported us thus far ) can milk you all far more effectively and give us control over how you can play, what you can play and when you can play it.

At any point in the future we can and will end the game at our whim and make you spend more cash as and when we feel we need a new car.

Basically they are ripping the guts out of the industry with a new model of make it quick, sell it at the highest possible price and make it short so you will be clammering for DLC!

I mean FFS, they ( IW ) are already telling the world they are adding the finishing touches to MW3. MW3 will of course be the other half of MW2 that the bean counters decided you were not going to have, not even for $60!!

Valve started the ball rolling with L4D and are now continuing with L4D2...3, e.t.c

This is all going to end up costing us gamers more money and ( for the pc users ) restricting how we can enjoy our games.

The only way to stop it is by voting with your wallet, not because you don't like a game, but because you don't like being treated like a cash machine!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

i just read elsewhere that MW2 made $310 million in 24 hours  this should be a news story because ifyou compare it to hollywood, the fastest movie to make it to $300 million was the dark knight and it took 10 days!


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just read elsewhere that MW2 made $310 million in 24 hours  this should be a news story because ifyou compare it to hollywood movies, it took 10 days for the dark knight movie to make it past $300 million



At $60 bucks per game and millions of loyal CoD fans it makes sense.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> At $60 bucks per game and millions of loyal CoD fans it makes sense.



it makese "sense" but it f*cking unprecedented. you know what this means? more companies are gonna start raising their prices...


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know me talking bad about the game isn't just about this game. Its the state of gaming all together. I care about video games. They have been my escape for almost 30 years.
> 
> Out of all them years the only time I ever saw the industry make the wrong move was in the early 80s and at the time I was to young to voice my opinion. All I knew was E.T. for the Atari was way to hard for me. If I knew then what I know now I would be a little exploding tower of nerd rage.
> 
> ...



I see exactly what your saying, but we really can't do much about it. As you know, all devs first priority is making money, its the objective. They could care less about you or me or even the entire industry for that matter. The majority of games that are being released are mulitplatform, and that ''one size fits all'' attitude is being expressed by many other devs. They will _always_ aim for the bigger market(consoles). Do i agree that they're leaving alot of us ''core'' gamers out?, yes. But its gotten to the point where, as long as these ports and mulitplatform releases include AA and some good video setting options, then i have no problem with picking the game up. We can sit here all we want and talk about how IW has failed us, how the industry is releasing nothing but garbage ports, how the games are not utilizing all the potential our rigs have. But unless we can revolutionize that, we really don't have much of an option.

You think that just cause a couple of us don't buy the game or sign a petition is going to make them change there minds about the way they develop and market games?, its not gonna happen. Its them as a developer to make that change and insure that _every_ gamer is covered, from the extreme tweakers and performance junkies to the pain old dedicated gamers. Until then, we got to take it like men and hope for the best out of those devs that actually care about us gamers.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it makese "sense" but it f*cking unprecedented. you know what this means? more companies are gonna start raising their prices...



Yep, and there's nothing we can do about it. Society is an ignorant bitch.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yep, and there's nothing we can do about it. Society is a bitch.



well, just don't pay for it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well, just don't pay for it.



Yup. But due to record smashing sales it will make little difference. The masses have their game. It is a pretty good game, I'll admit. Not worth the price tag though.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yup. But due to record smashing sales it will make little difference. The masses have their game. It is a pretty good game, I'll admit. Not worth the price tag though.



Arguable.  I dont agree with $60, I agree more with $50, like every other computer game.  I shelled out the money nonetheless.


----------



## erocker (Nov 13, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Arguable.  I dont agree with $60, I agree more with $50, like every other computer game.  I shelled out the money nonetheless.



Indeed... and I agree with you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

ive definately spent more money on video games this year than any other year in my life. hrm...i smell a poll...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 13, 2009)

WiCz said:


> That's exactly what he , myself and others are talking about!
> 
> It's not wrong for you to like a game, you can like and dislike whatever you like ( no pun intended )
> 
> ...



When you put it like that I cant argue.  It is ridiculous how much cash they are charging for games now.

Come to mention it.  How MW2 ended did have that '1 game cut into 2' feeling about it   (although I did enjoy it)  And TBH, it did exactly what it was meant to do.....make me want MW3.


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 13, 2009)

so my favorite forum is overrun by console kids!!! it must be the sign that hell is frozen and the sky is falling but what you gonna to, it is the era of "casual gamers"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I see exactly what your saying, but we really can't do much about it. As you know, all devs first priority is making money, its the objective. They could care less about you or me or even the entire industry for that matter. The majority of games that are being released are mulitplatform, and that ''one size fits all'' attitude is being expressed by many other devs. They will _always_ aim for the bigger market(consoles). Do i agree that they're leaving alot of us ''core'' gamers out?, yes. But its gotten to the point where, as long as these ports and mulitplatform releases include AA and some good video setting options, then i have no problem with picking the game up. We can sit here all we want and talk about how IW has failed us, how the industry is releasing nothing but garbage ports, how the games are not utilizing all the potential our rigs have. But unless we can revolutionize that, we really don't have much of an option.
> 
> You think that just cause a couple of us don't buy the game or sign a petition is going to make them change there minds about the way they develop and market games?, its not gonna happen. Its them as a developer to make that change and insure that _every_ gamer is covered, from the extreme tweakers and performance junkies to the pain old dedicated gamers. Until then, we got to take it like men and hope for the best out of those devs that actually care about us gamers.



Yeah thats the attitude. "Just take it".  Sorry but in this case I don't have to be a whore. This isn't the IRS. This is an entertainment industry. YOU CAN fight it. However if we all take your attitude we will be paying micro-transactions for each sheet of toilet paper we use.

The answer is simple. Do not support (buy) products that have adopted this new business model no matter how great the game may seem. If you do I don't want to hear any crying when you can only play one game a year because you cant afford anything more.

Also I am willing to bet the PC market is just as big as the console market. They base consoles demographic off of store sales but omit digital downloads. How many PC games have you gone to the store to buy lately? Thats what I thought. If they included Steam, D2D and the rest I bet PC gamers would smoke any console on the market in sales.

Developers have been going agressive towards consoles because you noobs will buy anything! You are known to "Just take it". Unless console players wake up and stand with us we are ALL screwed.



EastCoasthandle said:


> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip01-noscale.jpg
> 
> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip02-noscale.jpg
> 
> ...



AND THIS IS EXACTLY WTF I AM TALKING ABOUT!!!!


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah thats the attitude. "Just take it".  Sorry but in this case I don't have to be a whore. This isn't the IRS. This is an entertainment industry. YOU CAN fight it. However if we all take your attitude we will be paying micro-transactions for each sheet of toilet paper we use.
> 
> The answer is simple. Do not support (buy) products that have adopted this new business model no matter how great the game may seem. If you do I don't want to hear any crying when you can only play one game a year because you cant afford anything more.
> 
> ...



nerd rage


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 13, 2009)

> Yeah thats the attitude. "Just take it".  Sorry but in this case I don't have to be a whore. This isn't the IRS. This is an entertainment industry. YOU CAN fight it. However if we all take your attitude we will be paying micro-transactions for each sheet of toilet paper we use.



You can't fight an industry unless there willing to change there ways as a developer and marketer.



> The answer is simple. Do not support (buy) products that have adopted this new business model no matter how great the game may seem. If you do I don't want to hear any crying when you can only play one game a year because you cant afford anything more.



Internally yes, YOU will reap the rewards of knowing you didn't pay for that game. Your $60 not going to them isn't hurting them if you choose to spend it elsewhere. Because they have 310 million reasons to get over it.



> Also I am willing to bet the PC market is just as big as the console market. They base consoles demographic off of store sales but omit digital downloads. How many PC games have you gone to the store to buy lately? Thats what I thought. If they included Steam, D2D and the rest I bet PC gamers would smoke any console on the market in sales.



This is true, they don't take services like Steam into account or other ways of digitally distributed games. While i don't have any hard numbers, i can bet Consoles are ahead. They are plagued by the mainstream and offer the quickest way of getting your gaming fix on.



> Developers have been going agressive towards consoles because you noobs will buy anything! You are known to "Just take it". Unless console players wake up and stand with us we are ALL screwed.



I haven't played a Console in some time.(all i have is a Wii). And yes, i do agree that if Console gamers were willing to stand by the PC gamers in times of trouble in the gaming industry, i do believe that then, we would be able to actually change something. Because once the majority hates something, you know you better change.


----------



## Muhad (Nov 13, 2009)

*Interesting ... cencorship at Amazon ...*

http://www.incgamers.com/News/19313/amazon-modern-warfare-2-customer-reviews-deleted

Gee, I wonder who or what organization would have asked to have these types of reviews delete?


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> You can't fight an industry unless there willing to change there ways as a developer and marketer.



Ideally yes you can, because that's how a market should work. But we all know the "free" market today doesn't work like that...



> I haven't played a Console in some time.(all i have is a Wii). And yes, i do agree that if Console gamers were willing to stand by the PC gamers in times of trouble in the gaming industry, i do believe that then, we would be able to actually change something. Because once the majority hates something, you know you better change.



Agreed. My latest console is the PlayStation in my case.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

I heard about a controversial Russian mission in Modern Warfare 2
what's that all about?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 14, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> I heard about a controversial Russian mission in Modern Warfare 2
> what's that all about?



Are you kidding me?  All the mission are about Russian.



Spoiler



The Russian invaded the US, drop a nuclear EMP bomb on the orbit and destroyed the White House.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> Are you kidding me?  All the mission are about Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i'll be more specific
my friend said:

"yeah in this mission you're in an airport and you walk in and kill everyone with a minigun"


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 14, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> I heard about a controversial Russian mission in Modern Warfare 2
> what's that all about?



Yeah you shoot up an airport 

Oh that was a spoiler


----------



## "Born"_*Leader** (Nov 14, 2009)

I seriously cannot wait for the NV goggles. MAIT that's cool!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> oh i'll be more specific
> my friend said:
> 
> "yeah in this mission you're in an airport and you walk in and kill everyone with a minigun"



your friends knowlege of military hardware is teh suck.

you dont get a minigun, you get an RPD-74 light machine gun


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> your friends knowlege of military hardware is teh suck.
> 
> you dont get a minigun, you get an RPD-74 light machine gun



well i'm sorry! what's so "controversial" about this mission?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> well i'm sorry! what's so "controversial" about this mission?



murdering large amounts of helpless civilians. watching them crawl away bleeding, and gunning them down.


----------



## "Born"_*Leader** (Nov 14, 2009)

jeezman.. what about my g g g goggles?


----------



## iDash (Nov 14, 2009)

Call of Duty- MW2 

My Review-

The Game is the same as the first one only Smaller Maps with Less Stuff!

As a Former COD-UO Base Assault FAv Guy,
Every Year this Franchise goes Down the Hill a Little Farther!

3/10- 
it gets a 3, 
because they used Steam and I can smash the discs with a hammer!

Death to Discs!


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> murdering large amounts of helpless civilians. watching them crawl away bleeding, and gunning them down.


oh, right
well.. i like the sound of that 



AltecV1 said:


> well its not "controversial"if your black thats what black people too all the time



what?


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 14, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> horribly.



your so cruel


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> your so cruel



if by cruel you mean not amused by your ignorant jokes, then yes.


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2009)

Racist has a vacation. Carry on with the light hearted MW2 discussion.


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> Racist has a vacation. Carry on with the light hearted MW2 discussion.



Yeah, so like i was saying...
is modern warfare 2 actually worth the buy on PC?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 14, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> Yeah, so like i was saying...
> is modern warfare 2 actually worth the buy on PC?



It really depends on you. 

I have it on PC, and its not that bad. Definitely not revolutionary, but its an overall well rounded game.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 14, 2009)

I would love to see just how many PC copies were sold without Activision bloating the numbers...


----------



## Asylum (Nov 14, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> I heard about a controversial Russian mission in Modern Warfare 2
> what's that all about?



I played last night and recorded it.
I dont see what the big deal is with this level.
I mean (Come on people its just a game.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmXd93vZY3s


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Nov 14, 2009)

i dont want to sound like some sick guy or something,   but that mission is kinda fun.


anyways you get a choice if you want to play it or skip it


----------



## El_Mayo (Nov 14, 2009)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> i dont want to sound like some sick guy or something,   but that mission is kinda fun.
> 
> 
> anyways you get a choice if you want to play it or skip it



why? why isn't it compulsary?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 14, 2009)

Asylum said:


> I played last night and recorded it.
> I dont see what the big deal is with this level.
> I mean (Come on people its just a game.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmXd93vZY3s



The thing is, what is the point of the mission? It doesn't feel anything like "Call of Duty".


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, that mission makes me want to get the game. I know, you probably think I'm fucked up.. But mowing people down is why I play FPS games.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> The thing is, what is the point of the mission? It doesn't feel anything like "Call of Duty".



To give you the perspective of Makarov. In the mission you are actually undercover as a terrorist, and are forced to partake in that event.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 14, 2009)

That doesn't sound Call of Duty. It smells CIA.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 14, 2009)

kid41212003 said:


> That doesn't sound Call of Duty. It smells CIA.



Well keep in mind that the other COD's don't really have a story, they just follow a guy through the events of WWII.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

Ive just started playing MP for like 30mins & already it seems like the game is failcake - since its 9v9 in TDM & most higher level players have 50.cal snipers it seems a real camp fest.

I suppose 9v9 is more personal but I can say that Im already taking a huge dislike to the MP aspect of the game....SP however is passable, I could probably replay it a few times.

is it just me or does MP really really fucking suck?

Another problem is Steams feature to let you see how many people are in that current game/server. because now you actually waste time joining a friends game not knowing weather the servers full or not...

I f**king hate this 9v9 bullshit - MW1 will ALWAYS be the best out of this consolized peice of crap. f**K IW & the cursed bastard child they call Modern Warefare 2


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 14, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> any one know how to change the nat type to open mines on strict



Taken from the Steam forums;
_The game does require that it can communicate outbound only on 3 UDP ports for the IWNet matchmaking, port 1500, port 3005, port 3101. It's unusual for outbound ports to be blocked except in the most restrictive settings, most users won't have to do anything for this to work even in a university type setting.

To host, I believe you may need port 28960 open for UDP incoming (this is what some people are setting up port forwarding for). But again, you shouldn't worry about this as you never really need to host.
_

I did that, and mine's now open. I've even hosted a couple times (only way you can tell is if you leave, it says that it's trying to find another server for them). Also doing this helped considerably with finding <100ms servers.




FreedomEclipse said:


> most higher level players have 50.cal snipers it seems a real camp fest.



Tbh, if you cared to pay any form of attention, you'd realize that the .50cal is the DEFAULT sniper rifle for the default Sniper class. It isn't a high-end rifle anymore, since you also start off with it in your 'Custom Kits'. And to stop finding nothing but "camp fests", play Domination, where players actually have to move about to get shit done, sure you'll still find SOME campers, but no where near as many as in TDM.

And to clear up any confusion about the default classes, they're not very basic and simple kits, they've got higher level stuff than most lvl20's, so you can have a "preview" of the higher end equipment and perks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Tbh, if you cared to pay any form of attention, you'd realize that the .50cal is the DEFAULT sniper rifle for the default Sniper class.



well I apologise for being completely shatterd after a week of 2-10 shifts that has left me totally exhausted & unable to grasp the basics of the game.

good day to you sir.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 14, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well I apologise for being completely shatterd after a week of 2-10 shifts that has left me totally exhausted & unable to grasp the basics of the game.
> 
> good day to you sir.



Well don't take your frustrations out on something else that you've obviously don't even fully understand it, and then come on here and rant about how shit it is even though you "are unable to grasp the basics of the game" in the first place.

Take a break, once you're no longer "shattered", try the game again and come back with an intellectual view instead of an emotional one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Well don't take your frustrations out on something else that you've obviously don't even fully understand it, and then come on here and rant about how shit it is even though you "are unable to grasp the basics of the game" in the first place.
> 
> Take a break, once you're no longer "shattered", try the game again and come back with an intellectual view instead of an emotional one.



doesnt change the fact that I still think its crap... 9vs9??? Come on! its not exactly a orgasmic slaughter fest. 

I can rant as much as I please since I bought the game


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2009)

hmm can we try not to flame each other regardless of how tired he was the games still a camp fest on console had 3 friends buy it 2 returned it due to camping being the #1 tactic so i can see freedoms point and not everyone likes all play modes im partial to TDM as well but i wont buy this game if i want to play ill go to the one friend that kept the game saves me money  and pc version is a red headed step child with pimples that was born to your ex wife and the mailman while u were at work  or something i dont know to tired to make a witty remark now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm can we try not to flame each other regardless of how tired he was



no its fine, I love it when people try n act high n mighty over teh internetz. & for the record - I didnt flame anyone


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2009)

well i dont lol theres no need for it here ppl either love it or hate it or semi enjoy it w/e at the end of the day if some had a good time playing it good for them if not they can move on  no ones making us play this game im upset they shafted everyone but at least i lose nothing from it either it just boils down to tastes and BF2 tastes better then MW2 lol


edit:
if anyone still plays Battlefield 2  shoot me a pm with a game time between 3pm and 7pm est lol we can team up on a server i got a new headset coming in on monday and my own teamspeak server running off the desktop  lets go blow off some steam sometime in a 64man grudge match or something haha


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

I totally agree - EA deserves much praise for finally bringing in widescreen support. BF2, Pre-CoD:Mw2 games are definitely more enjoyable.

Pitty this new addition to a successful franchise leaves a very very bitter taste in my mouth. If they ever make another CoD - their gonna need to do some serious sucking up to fans to make up for this shenanigans. & I bet they will too! I bet the next CoD game will see the return of 32vs32 & Dedicated servers. & that alone will be a testament to how incredibly lacking MW2 was, pitty the games released so they cant really do any big modifications to the game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2009)

meh no skin off my back what they do its a buisness there making money right now its about the quick buck eventually this kind of thing will become a passed over fad and we all know it companies have tried these types of tactics time and time again and they always resort back to the way it was in order to save there own asses


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2009)

i think they'll get out of this rut and release a true CoD 5 and 6 - the numbers are missing from WaW and MW2, so they're like "side" games to the series


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh no skin off my back what they do its a buisness there making money right now its about the quick buck eventually this kind of thing will become a passed over fad and we all know it companies have tried these types of tactics time and time again and they always resort back to the way it was in order to save there own asses



well im not sure about that.... this whole Console Vs PC business has been going on for a while & console ports are slowly starting to appear more n more on the market. I Fear its not going to be that difficult to shake off.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2009)

while i hate console ports some have been very good and are slowly getting better we have to face the fact games are gonna get ported more and more which im not adverse to it means more games for us to play what i want to see is better support and better optimization

example Brothers in Arms hells highway horrible game on PC with the dev refusing to patch the issues

good examples Masseffect and now were seeing more games released of there time  hell SF4 and RE5 were nice releases my point is more games is good as long as they fucking work pardon the french.
i think some devs get flak for no reasons some games made for pc epic fail because there rushed hopefully companies learn to polish there work a bit more and release it for us PC platform has unreleased potential but i can willingly deal with that for lots of games that work and play and get fixed properly


----------



## Xazax (Nov 14, 2009)

Treyarch will set things right I enjoyed WaW single player a lot and was the First multiplayer to bring Vehicles since CoD UO, hopefully they'll make another game and show-up there idiot brother IW.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

well whatever, I really cant see myself falling head over heels over MW2 almost enough to brand it 0% content.

but at least the Co-Op SP missions are nice, at least its not all crap. thats the only good thing i can think of about the game.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Well despite multiplayer sucking hardcore i think the SP version is just awesome. Better than the first. I really dont see whats so bad about that mission. I mean come on you can do ALOT worse in other games. Postal 2 comes to mind actually. Nothing beats pouring gas on somebody and lighting their sorry asses on fire then they run into the library (or mall) and catch every one else on fire. How bout beating your local police lady with a fucking shovel. SHOVEL!! Yea, so mowing people down with a submachine gun is nothing compared to that. Last  but not least, GTA anybody? I can rape your mother in that game and the cops will walk by and not even give a shit.

I think the panty wastes of this world need to wake up and smell the slimey piece of shit thats in their cup cause thats all this world is anymore. And for people to bitch over a game is pretty pointless too. Its a game. If you like it then buy it or find other means of "aquiring" it. If not then sit back, dont buy it, and enjoy your 60 extra bucks in your pocket. Done deal.


----------



## NONYA (Nov 14, 2009)

just playe online for the first time,kikass!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know me talking bad about the game isn't just about this game. Its the state of gaming all together. I care about video games. They have been my escape for almost 30 years.
> 
> Out of all them years the only time I ever saw the industry make the wrong move was in the early 80s and at the time I was to young to voice my opinion. *All I knew was E.T. for the Atari was way to hard for me.* If I knew then what I know now I would be a little exploding tower of nerd rage.
> 
> ...


That was the first game that ever inspired me to throw a controller. *shudder*



WhiteLotus said:


> I have heard nothing but good reviews from those that bought the game for the consoles, nothing but wows and yea damn goods. Got a good review from a PC gamer as well, but he did add that he only liked it because he got for a fraction of the price. If he paid full price he would have taken it back.
> 
> I think that is half the problem - they are charging a lot for (lets be honest) a hashed game for the PC, bring the price down and many PC users would be signing a different tune



For $40, this would be a great game I think. Not for $60 tho, not even for $50. If you give us less content, you need to lower the price, not inflate it.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 14, 2009)

Asylum said:


> I played last night and recorded it.
> I dont see what the big deal is with this level.
> I mean (Come on people its just a game.)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmXd93vZY3s



No kidding. They have DC burned and blown to bits too. 
Should we take that as unamerican of bowing to terrorism too.
This game is rock solid. It run great on this second game machine 
listed below this post too.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> So your not really talking about MW2 are you, you mean gaming as an whole.  Also, do you mean the future of just PC gaming or console gaming too?  Obviously, with consoles the devs are limited.  So games like MW2 look pretty good on a console and not so good by high spec PC standards (when the console version is ported to the PC).
> 
> Personally, and I wish this wasnt the case, but I think PC gaming is dying and the publishers/developers know this   Mainly because its those same companies that have caused this to happen.
> 
> ...


Once you add in the cost of a separate computer for all of your non-gaming related tasks, a console is not that much cheaper than a budget gaming rig, and the budget gaming rig will have gfx just as good, if not slightly better. Not to mention the average price for a new console game is $10 more than the average PC release price, and you have to pay to play online on your 360, no, no you aren't saving any money at all. You took a step backwards for around the same price in the end.



EastCoasthandle said:


> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip01-noscale.jpg
> 
> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip02-noscale.jpg
> 
> ...


I would never buy another IW game again.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip01-noscale.jpg
> 
> http://www.niubie.com/up/2009/06/codsubscrip02-noscale.jpg
> 
> ...



God they make one game that finally sells well (MW 1) and they act as if they are Gods or Kings, capable of doing anything or charging anything. Sad thing is it might actually be this way if people keep worshiping them.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 14, 2009)

The only reason for a grown man to buy consoles is to play things that are console specific. Either that or he needs something to occupy the kids attention, or to quiet the childs whining etc.

If building a budget gaming PC is too much money for someone's budget, they must have fallen on hard times. Consoles in the long run cost much more unless you buy everything on PC at MSRP and spend too much on the hardware through bad buying decisions. But if you pirate everything on console, it of course isn't as expensive but that is fairly rare. I think the companies love the pirates because it gives them an excuse to overcharge the masses for something or justify abusive behavior toward the customer base. Its not like those who pirate for themselves would have actually paid for the game to begin with. They are usually too poor or cheap to have paid full price anyway. I think the recent console banning was just to boost sales of units around the holidays as a smart guy said on the forums recently. Forgot who it was but I would like to give credit where its due.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The only reason for a grown man to buy consoles is to play things that are console specific. Either that or he needs something to occupy the kids attention, or to quiet the childs whining etc.



I own all 3 consoles, and it's just as you say, I got them for the exclusives, and I got the Wii primarily for the kids to play, so they can game, yet still get a little exercise (I still kick them out of the house most days tho. lol)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 14, 2009)

Apparently this game really pissed of the Russians as well and for an entirely reasonable reason this time.

http://ps3.qj.net/Russians-ban-Mode...sions-for-No-Russian-mission/pg/49/aid/135926


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The only reason for a grown man to buy consoles is to play things that are console specific. Either that or he needs something to occupy the kids attention, or to quiet the childs whining etc.
> 
> If building a budget gaming PC is too much money for someone's budget, they must have fallen on hard times. Consoles in the long run cost much more unless you buy everything on PC at MSRP and spend too much on the hardware through bad buying decisions. But if you pirate everything on console, it of course isn't as expensive but that is fairly rare. I think the companies love the pirates because it gives them an excuse to overcharge the masses for something or justify abusive behavior toward the customer base. Its not like those who pirate for themselves would have actually paid for the game to begin with. They are usually too poor or cheap to have paid full price anyway. I think the recent console banning was just to boost sales of units around the holidays as a smart guy said on the forums recently. Forgot who it was but I would like to give credit where its due.



Yeah, and by pirating on the 360, and then getting it banned, you have to buy another 360 just to play online, completely eliminating ANY price advantage it had to begin with.

Nope, saving money is not a good reason to buy a console. It doesn't save you anything.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2009)

Hate to say it, but the online portion of MW2 is pretty kickass. Just got done playing for a few hours and even with the lack of dedicated servers, it's still really fun. Haven't really noticed lag or anything like that. Although, I do hope they add some sort of dedicated server client or something.. I'd rather just have a server that I know everyone goes to than having to setup a party every time I get on..


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Nov 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, and by pirating on the 360, and then getting it banned, you have to buy another 360 just to play online, completely eliminating ANY price advantage it had to begin with.
> 
> Nope, saving money is not a good reason to buy a console. It doesn't save you anything.



Well proper stealthing after a game is released and with the latest firmware, never got anybody banned that I know of. Most pirates don't know any better though and make the mistakes of getting a console banned. The educated ones have nothing to worry about really. 

I am just saying that its a small percentage of the console using market and its sad to have to pirate games to make something cost effective in the long run. I am just saying PC is the better choice but if you have plenty of extra money and don't mind, consoles are perfectly fine. PC gaming requires some technical know-how to take full advantage of that platform even more. But of course we don't mind, thanks to the knowledge we all share here.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Nov 14, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Well proper stealthing after a game is released and with the latest firmware, never got anybody banned that I know of. Most pirates don't know any better though and make the mistakes of getting a console banned. The educated ones have nothing to worry about really.
> 
> I am just saying that its a small percentage of the console using market and its sad to have to pirate games to make something cost effective in the long run. I am just saying PC is the better choice but if you have plenty of extra money and don't mind, consoles are perfectly fine. PC gaming requires some technical know-how to take full advantage of that platform even more. But of course we don't mind, thanks to the knowledge we all share here.



PC games cost money too, you know.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Once you add in the cost of a separate computer for all of your non-gaming related tasks, a console is not that much cheaper than a budget gaming rig, and the budget gaming rig will have gfx just as good, if not slightly better. Not to mention the average price for a new console game is $10 more than the average PC release price, and you have to pay to play online on your 360, no, no you aren't saving any money at all. You took a step backwards for around the same price in the end.



I dont agree.  I would spends shit loads of cash upgrading my PC because gaming on a budget rig is just crap.  I use a laptop now for all my internet/burning etc needs and its just easier to have a console (or 2) linked up to the TV for some casual gaming.  TBH, the PC doesnt really have a lot of titles that would warranty me to build another gaming rig (surely even you would have to admit that consoles get the best exclusives!).

Console games can be found fairly cheap also if you look in the right place.  Modern Warfare 2 was on sale for the first few days @ £26.  Personally I think thats very reasonable.

I know a lot of hardcore PC gamers that have decided to switch to consoles because they are the easier option and dont require upgrading every other month.



DaedalusHelios said:


> Well proper stealthing after a game is released and with the latest firmware, never got anybody banned that I know of. Most pirates don't know any better though and make the mistakes of getting a console banned. The educated ones have nothing to worry about really.



Actually m8, a lot of people that stuck to those rules got banned this time around because MS can now read your firmware


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I dont agree.  I would spends shit loads of cash upgrading my PC because gaming on a budget rig is just crap.  I use a laptop now for all my internet/burning etc needs and its just easier to have a console (or 2) linked up to the TV for some casual gaming.  TBH, the PC doesnt really have a lot of titles that would warranty me to build another gaming rig (surely even you would have to admit that consoles get the best exclusives!).
> 
> Console games can be found fairly cheap also if you look in the right place.  Modern Warfare 2 was on sale for the first few days @ £26.  Personally I think thats very reasonable.
> 
> I know a lot of hardcore PC gamers that have decided to switch to consoles because they are the easier option and dont require upgrading every other month.



Gaming on a budget gaming rig still has better graphics than a console, even tho it won't max out all the settings, it only takes medium in Crysis to be at a console's level. Most games that come out don't require more gpu power. My 8800GT still plays most games better looking at higher resolutions than a console. Going higher is a matter of choice, not need.

And even if you did need to keep upgrading, you still have to pay to play online on the 360.

You can disagree all you like, but the facts speak in favor of computers for gaming on a budget. Slightly higher entry cost, but cheaper games, and free online, coupled with better gfx, more versatility, and free online gameplay adds up to consoles costing more in the long run. To do everything a budget gaming rig can do, you have to buy both a 360 and a semi-decent computer. Add those 2 things together and you end up paying just as much, if not more, than that budget gaming rig.

And those that switched to consoles were never hardcore FPS gamers in the first place. A keyboard and mouse completely shames a controller for FPSs. It's not even a debate. And even if you attempt to argue in defense of a controller, you can still use one on a PC, so that's not in favor of consoles anyway. I flatly refuse to believe they were hardcore PC gamers. They were casual at best, or played WoW all damn day.

The 360 is pretty much the reason PC gaming is failing. When people decided that it was OK to pay a fee to play against others online, and OK to pay for DLC in the form of map packs and mods, they gave the devs the go ahead to try that model on other platforms, and now here we are, with shitty console ports that cost more money for less features than their predecessor. MS will never get a penny from me for Xbox Live Gold because of that. Not to mention, it's not worth the price anyway. Ohhhhhh, ahhhhhhh, you get achievements, friends list w/chat and stat tracking. Whoopty fuckin doo. Like you can't do those things on PC, for free.

The ONLY thing the consoles have in their favor is some of the exclusives. Everything else (up until this point anyway), was better on the PC.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Gaming on a budget gaming rig still has better graphics than a console, even tho it won't max out all the settings, it only takes medium in Crysis to be at a console's level. Most games that come out don't require more gpu power. My 8800GT still plays most games better looking at higher resolutions than a console. Going higher is a matter of choice, not need.
> 
> And even if you did need to keep upgrading, you still have to pay to play online on the 360.
> 
> ...



World of Warcraft - have to pay to play online.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 14, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> World of Warcraft - have to pay to play online.



More of an exception rather than the norm, every other online games are basically free. There are private servers for WoW too (I'm currently in one).


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 14, 2009)

entropy13 said:


> More of an exception rather than the norm, every other online games are basically free. There are private servers for WoW too (I'm currently in one).



Yea, i know. Was just pointing out there are some games out there that make you pay monthly to play online. Basically i was being pedantic.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 14, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 on Fox news:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE-nOCy7FfE


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Modern Warfare 2 on Fox news:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE-nOCy7FfE



I told ya so. Its going to get a lot worse.



pr0n Inspector said:


> PC games cost money too, you know.



I just bought Assassins Creed for 5 bucks and Overload trilogy is on steam for 8 bucks. Hell even L4D2 was only 44 bucks new. Thats a far cry from 59.99.



boise49ers said:


> No kidding. They have DC burned and blown to bits too.
> Should we take that as unamerican of bowing to terrorism too.
> This game is rock solid. It run great on this second game machine
> listed below this post too.



Do YOU get to blow up DC? No. Its not the same as the airport scene and you know it.



Wile E said:


> That was the first game that ever inspired me to throw a controller. *shudder*



Did you ever find all the pie? I did once but missed getting to the damn ship!



CDdude55 said:


> You can't fight an industry unless there willing to change there ways as a developer and marketer.


 Ah and how do you get them to willingly change? By voting with your wallet.




CDdude55 said:


> Internally yes, YOU will reap the rewards of knowing you didn't pay for that game. Your $60 not going to them isn't hurting them if you choose to spend it elsewhere. Because they have 310 million reasons to get over it.


 First off only Activision is saying they made 300 million in the first 24 hours. I want to see that confirmed by an outside source. Second by you buying this game you basically spared your butt cheeks and begged IW to give you a good "what for". If we all took that attitude and apply it to other things how would this world look? Why recycle? I mean pollution is so bad why bother? See what I mean? We have to start somewhere.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

I dont want pc gaming to fail. My pc has always been strong with the force....


----------



## va4leo (Nov 14, 2009)

Scrim finder for EU if anyone is interested: CLICK LINK TO JOIN.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/mw2hc?action=join


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

This bullshit over the damn airport scene is getting ridiculous. Are people really that afraid to realize thats whats really going on in their real world that they have to bash a video game for portraying that? Utterly ridiculous honestly. The only reason its getting so much media attention is because the game IS that popular. If this was say, Spongebobs pc game nobody would give a shit.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 14, 2009)

i have to agree with PP on this one, i think people are overreacting, hey by the way dont watch any new movies EVER, or play And gta's ever or saints rows, or just any free world game, crackdown, i can keep going where you can just Casually mow down thousands of civlians wondering the streets, whats the the diffrence there all fictional games. Give it a break,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> This bullshit over the damn airport scene is getting ridiculous. Are people really that afraid to realize thats whats really going on in their real world that they have to bash a video game for portraying that? Utterly ridiculous honestly. The only reason its getting so much media attention is because the game IS that popular. If this was say, Spongebobs pc game nobody would give a shit.



well I dont think it would be a call of duty title if all the game did was encompass a few teletubbies running around throwing custod at each other - but I agree, the press are making a fuss over nothing..

---

secondly I must also warn that you are walking a thin line on weather this thread gets closed or not by debating the airport scene because it usually gets out of hand....



.:EDIT:.

If a game studio wanted to put the 911 or london bombings (like the time they blew up a bus) scenes in a FPs - I can understand why THAT would cause a stir.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

And posting a debatable video with Fox news talking about the airport scene isnt worse than my post? Im just calling the whole thing rubbish. Play the game if you like, if not dont play it and call it a day. (Not you, people in general)


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> And posting a debatable video with Fox news talking about the airport scene isnt worse than my post? Im just calling the whole thing rubbish. Play the game if you like, if not dont play it and call it a day. (Not you, people in general)



Hey, alls i did was post the video to show what some media outlets are saying(tho i am not so fond on fox)

If people fight over it, thats there issue.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol but you just know people are gonna debate over the debate of the debate on the debate on these forums.


----------



## newconroer (Nov 14, 2009)

In regards to the civilian scene... I'm usually the anal-retentive conservative type a-hole that complains about controversy, but in this case I don't see the big deal.

Someone made the point that the difference between it and say GTA games, is that in GTA while you have the option to kill mass civilians, you aren't forced to per the parameters of the misson/game. 

That is relevant, yet are we surprised that game developers continue to push this envelope?

But all the victims are white, so that makes it 'ok' right? 

Show me that scene with them gunning down muslims or africans and then I'll let out a low-key whistle and say 'woah.'


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Resident Evil 5. Farcry 2.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> This bullshit over the damn airport scene is getting ridiculous. Are people really that afraid to realize thats whats really going on in their real world that they have to bash a video game for portraying that? Utterly ridiculous honestly. The only reason its getting so much media attention is because the game IS that popular. If this was say, Spongebobs pc game nobody would give a shit.



Spongebob has a  extremely negative impact on the development of children's minds.  Cartoons nowadays are not as good as they were back in the 80s/90s, except a few but that's about it. Spongebob= Brainrot.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2009)

After playing the airport scene i feel like getting a gun and trying it for real........Not.Its a game ffs why the big furore over it,there's been much worse stuff in other games.If it offends you then dont play it,simples.

Its just a shame they cheap assed out and fubard the mp section but oh well,big corps like to make money,not spend it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah and when you get to molest a child in the next game to establish character Ill just keep in mind that its just a game. I mean its not real right?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Adventures of Michael Jackson?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 14, 2009)

> Infinity Ward’s Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 continues the gripping and heart-racing action as players face off against a new threat dedicated to bringing the world to the brink of collapse.
> 
> Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 did not fail to live up to the expectations as one of the most eagerly anticipated videogames releases of all time. Initial first day UK sales – November 10 – reveal that Modern Warfare 2 sold an estimated 1.23 million units, grossing around £47 million, nearly doubling the previous record held by Grand Theft Auto IV which sold an estimated 631,000 units, grossing £27.2 million on its first day of release (April 29, 2008).
> 
> ...



what part of dedicated servers & 32vs32 dont they understand???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Adventures of Michael Jackson?



Michael Jackson's pee pee shoots rainbows.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 14, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah and when you get to molest a child in the next game to establish character Ill just keep in mind that its just a game. I mean its not real right?



Would you be so negative about that 1 mission if Modern Warfare 2 had been everything you hoped it to be?  I think not


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Would you be so negative about that 1 mission if Modern Warfare 2 had been everything you hoped it to be?  I think not



I think you have no idea what I am angry about. It took you three pages to understand what I said in my first post.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Hes angry cause Jacksons pee pee shoots care bear...um...skittles.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Would you be so negative about that 1 mission if Modern Warfare 2 had been everything you hoped it to be?  I think not




Hookey nothing will change his mind, let him go. I understand his point about the industry in general(heck I have watched my beloved Tom Clancy games be COMPLETELY destroyed by "consolitus") I even broke down and bought GR:AW2 for my PS3:shadedshu I DON'T like playing FPS's on my console...

MW2 is  great game despite it's MP shortcomings(tho in my brief MP experience I had no issues with it)but I see "the masses" points on it. 
Besides we all know who is to blame for all this...

SHEPERD!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 14, 2009)

personally, i wont buy mw2 because it is 60 bucks and they dicked over the PC community. i am a PC gamer and i own a PS3 for the bluray mostly. i am ALWAYS looking for discounts and great deals. in fact, rarely should you ever pay MSRP for anything. this isnt easy for bleeding edge tech geeks to hear, but we tend to waste a ton of cash on what is new. the price drops 10% in 2 weeks. buy it then! steam is always having sales on games. i bought the l4d2 4 pack which saved me 17 bucks! also, find a solid seller on tpu. there is so much awesome stuff for sale at 30-50% off and it is in like new condition. i know i am ranting, but people complain about how expensive this stuff is. it doesn't have to be, just exercise a little self control and do a little research.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

I try to explain the "used on TPU" portion to people and they dont wanna hear it (unless they are part of the community of course). Hell i just got an 800 dollar phase unit for the trading of 2 280s worth around 300 bucks. Deal or no deal? DEAL!

Same goes for games. People sell them for pocket change here.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 14, 2009)

INSTG8R said:


> Besides we all know who is to blame for all this...
> 
> SHEPERD!!!



LOL!  Yep, but he got what he deservered


----------



## KingPing (Nov 14, 2009)

You can like the MP or not, i dont, i wonder if its that hard to make the game with matchmaking and dedicated servers, and let the user choose whatever he likes. the lean option its not there, why???. In my ps3 i have 6 users profile, i buy a game and the 6 users can play it, now i bought MW2 for pc and guess what THERE IS NO USER PROFILE, so if my brother wants to play the game he has to buy his own license. So in ps3 the game for my brother and i cost 60 but in pc it would cost me 120 and that without the expansions!!!. So i bought the game and two days later i finished it, gone are my 60 bucks. 

 As i said in the begining, you can like the MP or not, but in pc there are a lot of F**** up things. thanks Infinity Ward, now i know this is not a port, since a least in the consoles you can create your own profile.


----------



## WiCz (Nov 14, 2009)

They don't want people to have dedicated servers because they want you all to pay a subscription to get similiar ( although much more limited ) services direct from them...


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 14, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> personally, i wont buy mw2 because it is 60 bucks and they dicked over the PC community.



I know.  I want to snap up dragon age twice as much as I did before just because it's so superior on PC versus the consoles (I'm that big of a PC fanboy).  It's still $50, but that somehow doesn't seem quite as bad as the $60 for COD.  Plus I'm sure it will drop in price faster.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Modern Warfare 2 on Fox news:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE-nOCy7FfE



Fair and balanced my butt. These people have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> what part of dedicated servers & 32vs32 dont they understand???



I'm wondering the same thing on ID Software's side . . . if that rumor turns out to be true.

<sigh>

Nothing will irritate PC gamers more than being treated like consolers.  But, it's sad, it shows where the devs think the market is, and we're just an afterthought.

Big reason why I'm so willing to support the few game devs who've yet to cave to the wills of the console market . . . ID/Raven Software (although they're spewing blasphemy right now), CryTek (although, this will probable change with CryEngine 3), GSC (poised to change if the rumors of STALKER 2 are correct) . . .

<sigh>


----------



## WiCz (Nov 14, 2009)

Agreed, that's why Tripwire Interactive will always have my full support. Woe betide them if they try anything like this of course


----------



## newconroer (Nov 14, 2009)

I know you lot don't want to hear this, but if you really like combat shooters, why on Earth are you pussy-footing around with these 'perk' games, when you could be playing something like ARMA II?

Is it really that difficult for you? Because I can't see any other reason why you'd let your heart bleed out on the floor when there's a great game already out there.

Anyways, that's the only 'solution' I can think of.

Meanwhile, MW2 SP was ok, but Lord have they ever heard of stamina or tactics? Why is it that every COD turns out to be a blitzkrieg? I guess their idea of stealth is a suppressor..woo!


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 14, 2009)

newconroer said:


> I know you lot don't want to hear this, but if you really like combat shooters, why on Earth are you pussy-footing around with these 'perk' games, when you could be playing something like ARMA II?
> 
> Is it really that difficult for you? Because I can't see any other reason why you'd let your heart bleed out on the floor when there's a great game already out there.
> 
> ...



+1 on that


----------



## WiCz (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been playing Red Orchestra and it's mods for the last 6 years or so, with the odd diversion on Killing Floor. I don't intend to stop either, at least not until they realease RO:Heroes of Stalingrad 

All these other so called 'realistic' shooters and their turbo-hopping rambo nonsense leave me cold I'm afraid


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

Simple, some people dont like boring shooters. I just finished this game. Had me on my toes the whole time even when i kept dieing in certain places


----------



## WiCz (Nov 14, 2009)

I must admit that the learning curve in RO is very steep and most happy hoppers give up after 20 seconds with cries of "OMFG where are the crosshairs", because of course you are given a set of dayglow floating crosshairs if you join the army.

The few who take the time to learn some new skills never leave


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2009)

newconroer said:


> I know you lot don't want to hear this, but if you really like combat shooters, why on Earth are you pussy-footing around with these 'perk' games, when you could be playing something like ARMA II?
> 
> Is it really that difficult for you? Because I can't see any other reason why you'd let your heart bleed out on the floor when there's a great game already out there.
> 
> ...



I generally agree . . . big reason why I stick with STALKER


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 14, 2009)

WiCz said:


> I must admit that the learning curve in RO is very steep and most happy hoppers give up after 20 seconds with cries of "OMFG where are the crosshairs", because of course you are given a set of dayglow floating crosshairs if you join the army.
> 
> The few who take the time to learn some new skills never leave



Well here lately ALL games have been boring the crap out of me. I actually got into stalker some how and it takes a while to get used to the game. But i really need to have an interest in the game right off the bat or ill put it down cause its boring to me. Of couse this dosent count the old games i forced myself to play when i was younger and wound up loving them. They can be slow and ill still like them. Im just very picky these days.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Nov 14, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Well here lately ALL games have been boring the crap out of me. I actually got into stalker some how and it takes a while to get used to the game. *But i really need to have an interest in the game right off the bat or ill put it down cause its boring to me.* Of couse this dosent count the old games i forced myself to play when i was younger and wound up loving them. They can be slow and ill still like them. Im just very picky these days.



+1

i like the MW2 so far of what i played and what ive seen pp play to be honest this is the first COD ive played SP 
but thats how its been since i switched to PC I've played only MP besides halo i played SP and Mp

I think people honestly just like to find something to bitch about but thats just my opinion. I was talking to an employee at Hot Topic today when i got my MW2 shirt and he was like people are retarded for bitching you can skip the mission before the game starts and you can skip it if you dont like it when u get to it 

I will say it again good game finally another game i can get into


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> +1
> 
> i like the MW2 so far of what i played and what ive seen pp play to be honest this is the first COD ive played SP
> but thats how its been since i switched to PC I've played only MP besides halo i played SP and Mp
> ...




Honestly, my biggest gripe with MW (and actually all of the CoD series) is just that it's too linear . . . I wound up loving MW, though, simply because the MP is a blast.

But, then again, 95% of all modern FPS are way too linear, IMHO.  Big reason why I ended up getting heavily into STALKER, and why I still back and support the Thief series.  Sure, WaW was fun, as was FEAR, FEAR2, Doom3, Quake4, etc. ad nasuem . . . but lately, nothing has really perked my interest because it's the same 'ol - same 'ol.  Even FO3 looked so boring that I completely ignored it . . .

TBH - the only game right now that I'm really looking forward to is Metro 2033 (http://metro2033game.com/us) . . . but who knows if and/or when it'll be released . . .


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 14, 2009)

Just finished the SP and played the MP for a good 3 hours.. I'd rate a 9 overall. Only losing points for the MP not having dedicated servers, SP being pretty short and it being $10 more than every other game on the market. Ran great with 60fps at all times, SP was intense and the story was interesting. The MP is very well done and there's a ton of new stuff.. Definitely worth it in my opinion. The matching isn't all that bad.. I haven't noticed any lag, and never had a host leave on me yet. Been playing a lot of 9v9 and it's a total blast.. Not as intense as a 32v32, but it's still very fun. And this is coming from the biggest PC fanboy I know.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Just finished the SP and played the MP for a good 3 hours.. I'd rate a 9 overall. Only losing points for the MP not having dedicated servers, SP being pretty short and it being $10 more than every other game on the market. Ran great with 60fps at all times, SP was intense and the story was interesting. The MP is very well done and there's a ton of new stuff.. Definitely worth it in my opinion. The matching isn't all that bad.. I haven't noticed any lag, and never had a host leave on me yet. Been playing a lot of 9v9 and it's a total blast.. Not as intense as a 32v32, but it's still very fun. And this is coming from the biggest PC fanboy I know.



BLASPHEMY!!!  Get back to the zone, STALKER!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 14, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Just finished the SP and played the MP for a good 3 hours.. I'd rate a 9 overall. Only losing points for the MP not having dedicated servers, SP being pretty short and it being $10 more than every other game on the market. Ran great with 60fps at all times, SP was intense and the story was interesting. The MP is very well done and there's a ton of new stuff.. Definitely worth it in my opinion. The matching isn't all that bad.. I haven't noticed any lag, and never had a host leave on me yet. Been playing a lot of 9v9 and it's a total blast.. Not as intense as a 32v32, but it's still very fun. And this is coming from the biggest PC fanboy I know.



agreed.  If the price were $50, and the SP being a bit longer, and maybe larger games (up to 12v12 atleast) It would be a 9.9 for me.  Right now it is 9.5 though.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2009)

i've completed this game now and i have to say the ending kind of changed my mind about it being a good single player, im not really impress with it now its kind of stupid and then they leave a cliffhanger,then after treyarch makes activision 7th title is it for COD franchise here comes MW3 with soap and price once again.
I was pretty sure it have some evil ending but no it leaves cliff hanger with 2 of the main characters from MW


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 15, 2009)

> Yeah, sorry about that. I just came to the realization the other day myself.
> 
> We boycott and refuse to buy - we're not a market worth catering to
> 
> ...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 15, 2009)

AMEN to that quote up above


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok guys, I played it, so I get an opinion now.  

My friend got the sweet pirated version, I beat the game on his computer IN ONE SITTING.  Not cool, not cool, I beat SP in like 2.5 hours FLAT.  I then played multiplayer and was disappoint about server latency and all.  Just playing that time made me not want to buy the game.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

I just had some rich Steam friend buy it for me. Online suggar daddy FTW!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> I just had some rich Steam friend buy it for me. Online suggar daddy FTW!



and what do service do preform for him to get that


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> I just had some rich Steam friend buy it for me. Online suggar daddy FTW!



your lying


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> your lying



NO YOU!!!!!



MomentoMoir said:


> and what do service do preform for him to get that



I upgraded their ramz.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> NO YOU!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded their ramz.



So that's what they call it now a day...


----------



## MomentoMoir (Nov 15, 2009)

hv43082 said:


> So that's what they call it now a day...




he stuck their ram in his ram slot


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 15, 2009)

MomentoMoir said:


> he stuck their ram in his ram slot



Thats hawt.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow. I upgraded some wealthy old mans RAM and y'all think I'm having sex with him! This game is truly morally degrading. You are all going to be playing 9v9 multiplayer madness in hell.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 15, 2009)

Not me


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> Wow. I upgraded some wealthy old mans RAM and y'all think I'm having sex with him! This game is truly morally degrading. You are all going to be playing 9v9 multiplayer madness in hell.



NO YOU!


----------



## MomentoMoir (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> Wow. I upgraded some wealthy old mans RAM and y'all think I'm having sex with him! This game is truly morally degrading. You are all going to be playing 9v9 multiplayer madness in hell.




i cant play MP on my version


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Not me



My bad. You are sooo right! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WZK-GLoedo



MomentoMoir said:


> i cant play MP on my version



Pirates go to Pirate heaven.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> Pirates go to Pirate heaven.



shit yeah!


*goes and downloads MW2*


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I have one thing to say about  MW 2 , Shit yah !


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Simple, some people dont like boring shooters. I just finished this game. Had me on my toes the whole time even when i kept dieing in certain places



Bingo !


----------



## NONYA (Nov 15, 2009)

OK Im online as -=TuMbLeWeEd=- is there a power up clan forming?


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 15, 2009)

NONYA said:


> OK Im online as -=TuMbLeWeEd=- is there a power up clan forming?



Yep.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108055


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2009)

Man what a Sp game so far. There are a fewthings I'm to used too. but I love it. My son is a console palyer says it is a lot like console,b ut I don't care the Sp is the sh*t bruthas. I love it. I watched  my son play MP last night and it is cool as sheet !


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 15, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Man what a Sp game so far. There are a fewthings I'm to used too. but I love it. My son is a console palyer says it is a lot like console,b ut I don't care the Sp is the sh*t bruthas. I love it. I watched  my son play MP last night and it is cool as sheet !



do you work for infinity ward? lol!

but ive been tempted by it but im gonna stick by my boycott, it is the devil and i will not allow them to ruin the pc gaming world!

*sits down with passively boycotts*


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2009)

I can honestly say that aside from the lag issues that occur from time to time the game plays great online. The single player is awesome and the whole game runs like butter at max settings for me. 

As far as I am concerned if you don't want/like this game then just move on to something else. I am starting to grow tired about all the hate this game is recieving. 

Yes some may feel cheated by Infinity Ward but everyone seems to take it so personally. It is just a game, buy it or don't but don't pirate it because you are mad at Infinity Ward. 

Doing this hurts the industry as a whole and to me the single player was worth the price of admission. It is around the same length as Cod 4 anyway and that one had no Spec Ops.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 15, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> I can honestly say that aside from the lag issues that occur from time to time the game plays great online. The single player is awesome and the whole game runs like butter at max settings for me.
> 
> As far as I am concerned if you don't want/like this game then just move on to something else. I am starting to grow tired about all the hate this game is recieving.
> 
> ...



yes but the first one was original this is a 60 dollars a exspansion pack with the same graphics, noobier settings...Ya know what yeah your right...theve already got all the sheep they need i dont need to say anytrhing else


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2009)

The first Modern Warfare wasn't original either because it was the same as the CoDs before it just in a different setting. The core gameplay has never changed since the very first Call of Duty. All that has been done is add more content with each version. Sure CoD 4 was original in terms of adding perks and XP but the basic run and gun gameplay has always been the same. There is far more than enough content within this game to justify the price.

And no I am not a sheep


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2009)

IDK, running n gunning usually leaves you dead, same with ARMA, Delta Force and Joint Ops.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> do you work for infinity ward? lol!
> 
> but ive been tempted by it but im gonna stick by my boycott, it is the devil and i will not allow them to ruin the pc gaming world!
> 
> *sits down with passively boycotts*



Your loss bubba Gump this game is BA !


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> I can honestly say that aside from the lag issues that occur from time to time the game plays great online. The single player is awesome and the whole game runs like butter at max settings for me.
> 
> As far as I am concerned if you don't want/like this game then just move on to something else. I am starting to grow tired about all the hate this game is recieving.
> 
> ...




Well Willy I ain't one of them and I have just played the SP. I love it. Bad A** !


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 15, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> yes but the first one was original this is a 60 dollars a exspansion pack with the same graphics, noobier settings...Ya know what yeah your right...theve already got all the sheep they need i dont need to say anytrhing else



If you had a reason talk shit I'd say OK you are intital to your opinion , but it is just like voting. If you didn't vote STFU ! Mailman it is bad a** ! Just play a level homey !


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 15, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> If you had a reason talk shit I'd say OK you are intital to your opinion , but it is just like voting. If you didn't vote STFU ! Mailman it is bad a** ! Just play a level homey !



dont be so defensive baaaaaaaah!, everyone has there position baaaaaaaaah... and i have played it...BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAh...and it feels exactly like cod4..with some new...baaaaaaaaaah weapons. and new maps. so its not a invalid.. baaaah opinion


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

boise: dont triple post. edit them into one post before i delete them.

Marineborn: stick with english. your sheep is terrible.


----------



## etrigan420 (Nov 15, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Doing this hurts the industry as a whole and to me the single player was worth the price of admission. It is around the same length as Cod 4 anyway and that one had no Spec Ops.



I think doing what IW did hurts the industry as a whole MUCH more than any amount of pirating could.

I think anyone saying $60 was a fair price of admission for 4-7 hours of SP gametime from a console port (regardless of it's *worth* as a port) hurts the community as a whole.

When companies creep the cost of non-special edition games to upwards of $100 a pop, and they're straight ports from consoles, and everyone's looking around wondering wtf happened...we'll be here, with a big "WE TOLD YOU SO" sign.

Honestly?  I would have purchased this game if it had been $49.99, not much of an MP'er myself, so the lack of dedicated servers doesn't really bother me, but they went more with a "Let's see how much we can get out of them" mentality...and judging by the number of "worth the price of admission" comments...they won.

...and here I was...been gaming for 20 years and never pirated a game...and not that I have now, but there is certainly more of an incentive to do so.  It's probably either that or wait a year before it drops in price.

EDIT: ...and yes...I AM THE KING OF ELLIPSES DAMMIT!!!...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

$60 USD / $120 Aud for less of a game is setting a nasty trend. thats what people are worried about.

most people i've asked said they'd only pay about $40-$50 au for the game as is, without dedicated servers and requiring online connection to play - i know of many LANners who wont pay squat since they dont have internet connections when at LAN events.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

you cannot play this game on a LAN?

i showed my buddy from work the bad comp 2 video and all he could do is say WOW like 40 times...

he says he's never seen building blowup like that.. the way the fences get cut to shreds.. wow.. he said "now I feel like my MW2 is modern whorefare.. they got me."

then what did i do? i luld and made happy face


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

shevanel said:


> you cannot play this game on a LAN?
> 
> i showed my buddy from work the bad comp 2 video and all he could do is say WOW like 40 times...
> 
> ...



you can play on LAN - so long as you have internet access too.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> $60 USD / $120 Aud for less of a game is setting a nasty trend. thats what people are worried about.



I agree - and that is why I'm content to wait until MW2 is placed into the PC bargain bin . . . give it a couple of months, and the price will drop to the $40-$50 mark, another couple of months - ~$30 . . . within 8 months it should be nearing that wonderful $15 and under mark . . .

And that, my PC gaming friends, is when the software dev no longer recieves any noteworthy profit on a title, and the majority of the funds are going to the publisher/distributor . . .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> I can honestly say that aside from the lag issues that occur from time to time the game plays great online.
> 
> As far as I am concerned if you don't want/like this game then just move on to something else. I am starting to grow tired about all the hate this game is recieving.
> 
> ...



with regards to the quality of online play its pretty hit n miss for various reasons...

#1. LAG = the host's connection is not upto the job forcing the game to briefly pause while it searches for a new host among the players

Now - I have been in games where it stopped & started 4-5times in a row because it was still searching for the best host - pretty much everyone left that game & it was no longer worth playing so I left too.

#2. Host Disconnection - if your having a good time (most unlikely) on the ramapage with mo-mo-mo-monster kills & the host gets called to go eat his dindins - kiss goodbye to the game & your top score because once hes gone so does the rest of the game (even though your kills/achievements are still logged on your profile)

#3. Hackers/botters - if VAC hasnt detected it, your pretty much fucked & there nothing you can do apart from just leave n find another game.

Lag is one thing but all 3 factors combined together do no favours for the online experience of this game - its enough to put anyone off playing the game. 


Like a guy once said.....

_*"the game will shoot to the top of the charts, but it wont mean a fucking thing because all of it will be made via xbox & PS3 sales"*_

& because of this - IW will still sit back, light one up & Still think they did an amazing job when in reality, one of the most important platforms in online gaming got shafted long n hard by 30 800lb pissed off angry gorillaz.

they are shunning the platform that first gave life to the fanchise. there are many dedicated CoD fans out there, players who love the games & followed the entire series to this point where they chose to backstab an already dying comunity - all for something which costs them less effort to make but charge us more for. 

cant stand the hate? then set fire to your pc & go back to playing your consoles.

Im not against people who like the game, Im against people who think that what IW did to CoD is acceptable compared to the standards of the previous games.

the game will top the charts but it wont mean a fucking thing


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 15, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> with regards to the quality of online play its pretty hit n miss for various reasons...
> 
> #1. LAG = the host's connection is not upto the job forcing the game to briefly pause while it searches for a new host among the players
> 
> ...



+1 well said brutha


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder how many of you are waiting to take a screen shot of a steam notification of me playing MW2 on Steam.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder how many of you are waiting to take a screen shot of a steam notification of me playing MW2 on Steam.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder how many of you are waiting to take a screen shot of a steam notification of me playing MW2 on Steam.



Dont tell me you caved in to the hype, i almost did but i talked myself out of it

just save that 60 bucks for bad company 2, plus youll have 10 dollars left over to get something to eat. and in the long run you got a game 10 times better


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

its down to $50 au, if you look around - less than half the ridiculous retail/USA steam prices.

why not sell it cheaper in the first place, the more buyers, the better the games reputation...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> why not sell it cheaper in the first place, the more buyers, the better the games reputation...



I think the cheaper price would only result in more xbox sales.
secondly - I dont think this games reputation can be 'saved'  given what theyve done to it


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think the cheaper price would only result in more xbox sales.
> secondly - I dont think this games reputation can be 'saved'  given what theyve done to it



it would have changed it from being an overpriced sequel with less content, to being a sequel with less content and a lesser price to go with it

You'd get what you paid for, instead of half what you paid for...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it would have changed it from being an overpriced sequel with less content, to being a sequel with less content and a lesser price to go with it
> 
> You'd get what you paid for, instead of half what you paid for...



but whats the point if its only in xbox sales?

my 3 points about the online play still stand. even if the price of the game is cheaper - it wont change a thing. more people will buy it - more people will get frustraited, think the game sucks & stop playing it. meanwhile IW still gets more $$$ & will continue to think their doing the right thing


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 15, 2009)

well, if any more of you "give in to the hype" let me know, because we have a pretty exciting team building, playing with them on a regular basis.  So far in 3 days ive put 15 hours into it, the game is like crack.

furi0nst0rmrage, add me, then ill invite you to Team TPU.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> well, if any more of you "give in to the hype" let me know, because we have a pretty exciting team building, playing with them on a regular basis.  So far in 3 days ive put 15 hours into it, the game is like crack.
> 
> furi0nst0rmrage, add me, then ill invite you to Team TPU.



Ive got the game

.:EDIT:.

aka - [LNS]The Metal


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 15, 2009)

Have I mentioned how awesome Modern Warfare 2 is?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 15, 2009)

well i think once the initial this is awesome hype is over the game grows extremely stale, That is when i will LOL. and enjoy a 50 dollar game called dragon age that the game developed know how to make right with over 150Hrs of gameplay


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but whats the point if its only in xbox sales?
> 
> my 3 points about the online play still stand. even if the price of the game is cheaper - it wont change a thing. more people will buy it - more people will get frustraited, think the game sucks & stop playing it. meanwhile IW still gets more $$$ & will continue to think their doing the right thing



why would it just relate to console sales?

reducing the price reduces the butthurt of lost features, so far more PC users would buy it.

you can only get away with a high price if the value is there - and its just not there for PC users at the current price. (and if americans are bitching when everyone else pays twice as much, my point is made so clearly there can be no argument)


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 15, 2009)

i notcied something i enjoyed profusly, the bx here on base ordered about 50 copies on pc the version which were out on release day, and i went today and looked in the pc isle and there was 3 copies sold in about 7 days, that made me happy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i notcied something i enjoyed profusly, the bx here on base ordered about 50 copies on pc the version which were out on release day, and i went today and looked in the pc isle and there was 3 copies sold in about 7 days, that made me happy



^^^^^



Mussels said:


> why would it just relate to console sales?
> 
> reducing the price reduces the butthurt of lost features, so far more PC users would buy it.
> 
> you can only get away with a high price if the value is there - and its just not there for PC users at the current price. (and if americans are bitching when everyone else pays twice as much, my point is made so clearly there can be no argument)



Do you get my point?? 3 copies sold in 7 days. Pricing wont improve the overall experience of the game, just because it you pay less for the game doesnt mean that you will be free/immune from LAG, hackers/botters & issues with the host i.e disconnection.

you are misunderstanding me. $60 for a game - you are butt hurt. $50 you are still but hurt as its the same game. & just because you pay less for the game it still dont mean that your likely to enjoy it anymore then those who payed $60 for it. because the same issues/problems still apply to you as they did/do with the people who payed $60


----------



## Naelex (Nov 15, 2009)

"MW2 is not a console port"

http://i33.tinypic.com/hranpu.jpg

Sorry if this has been posted before


----------



## WiCz (Nov 15, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its down to $50 au, if you look around - less than half the ridiculous retail/USA steam prices.
> 
> why not sell it cheaper in the first place, the more buyers, the better the games reputation...




Pure greed sadly 

The entire 'new model' serves only one purpose, to increase revenue.

I wonder how much is enough?

:shadedshu


----------



## WiCz (Nov 15, 2009)

Naelex said:


> "MW2 is not a console port"
> 
> http://i33.tinypic.com/hranpu.jpg
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted before





Lazy bastards!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

just because one store near you has poor sales, is hardly relevant to what i'm saying.

In fact, it boosts what i'm saying - how many more copies would have sold, if it was half that price?

also: use the edit button. we frown upon double posting here.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh I didn't buy it. Nor am I playing it. I was just wondering if yall thought I gave in.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 15, 2009)

Who cares if its a console port. The software they use to port it is now flawless. I rememeber reading an article from a developer from EA who developed dead space which is a perfect example of the perfect console port saying that the software has advanced to a point where it can be ported easily between the PC and xbox360. What they do is they take a texture and lower its quality for the xbox version but the PC keeps the high quality version. 

The only reason we used to have really bad ports is because the dev's were either using an old version of the program which isn't as good as it is now or using different software which again isn't as good as the one they used in dead space. Can't remember the name of the program and I binned the magazine in september but I remember it quite well.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Who cares if its a console port. The software they use to port it is now flawless. I rememeber reading an article from a developer from EA who developed dead space which is a perfect example of the perfect console port saying that the software has advanced to a point where it can be ported easily between the PC and xbox360. What they do is they take a texture and lower its quality for the xbox version but the PC keeps the high quality version.
> 
> The only reason we used to have really bad ports is because the dev's were either using an old version of the program which isn't as good as it is now or using different software which again isn't as good as the one they used in dead space. Can't remember the name of the program and I binned the magazine in september but I remember it quite well.



a port is a port. any port is bad - it means they spent zero effort changing it to suit the PC platform.

like games with auto aim, or "press start to begin". Like how lost planet gave you instructions on what keys to press throughout the game for each mech suit... for a 360 controller, even if you didnt have one connected.

its the little things that need to be changed - and in MW2's case with the dedicated servers, its not just the little things that got forgotten. its a DIRECT port.


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

I think if we all felt it was a perfect port there would be a lot less rage about all of it.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 15, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> I think if we all felt it was a perfect port there would be a lot less rage about all of it.



But its not.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

So now that the game is out what are the chances of a post-mw2 release patch for ded servers?

slim to none? or still 5050?


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 15, 2009)

How to enable console
http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=175470

If thread gets deleted, original here
http://ultimate-filez.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Nov 15, 2009)

if they put dedicated servers and raise the player size of the games I will buy it...


----------



## Weer (Nov 15, 2009)

So, guys.. Call of Duty 6, er.. I mean Call of Duty: Modern Warf... uh.. I'm getting word that it's Just "Modern Warfare 2".. Yeah.. how is it on the PC?

I think this way - if it sucks I just won't play it. I AIN'T playing an FPS on my PS3!


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

MadClown said:


> But its not.



Trust me I know that, I was referring to a previous post about how it's supposedly a perfect port. People keep trying to get me into it, and I keep telling em I don't do console ports. Oh well.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 15, 2009)

i told my mom if she wanted to play mw2 she had to use the dial up modem. doesnt matter anyway


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally played it on 360 at my mates.

The online is just nothing spectacular, generic FPS, 9v9 is boring its a low amount of players, on xbox 360 the online runs fine no lag, i thought cod 4 was better online if you ask me. The campaign is just a series of scripted events and a lot of hollywood moments. Nothing that interested me at all tho, pretty average gameplay if you ask me.

The airport scene wasn't that bad; it looked out of place tho all those bodies in ragdoll mode and a lot of the same exact same character models lying around, it felt out of place and unneeded a cut-scene would be much better, i didnt feel angry at the bad guys i felt like since i was doign it too i was just as bad as them, i didnt even feel that bad at all really ive done and seen worse. It just felt "stupid" if you understand.

Its not a cod game anymore its got a story and it follows a few characters journey.

COD the movie wouldve made more sense.


----------



## WiCz (Nov 15, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> COD the movie wouldve made more sense.



I'm sure they thought of that and then quickly realised they couldn't charge people $60 to watch a movie


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 15, 2009)

WiCz said:


> I'm sure they thought of that and then quickly realised they couldn't charge people $60 to watch a movie



exactly and you cant milk a film for DLC either


----------



## Naelex (Nov 15, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> How to enable console
> http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=175470
> 
> If thread gets deleted, original here
> http://ultimate-filez.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85



deleted already lol, but this is progress atleast


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

Naelex said:


> deleted already lol, but this is progress atleast



that only shows that their being a bunch of c*nts - its no different to when whatsisname got banned from the ATi forum when he raised the issue about broken scaling in Windows 7.

I dont know if the admin/mod involved got orderd to delete the post but the link has pretty much turned up in most tech & pc gaming forums, so if they dislike people tampering with their code that much, theres really no real way to stop them doing it unless they use VAC to ban the people using the dev console patch. 

theres 2 ways they can go about this - either give the PC comunity what they want or just piss them off more by banning steam accounts which will also damage their reputation even further. but even then I highly doubt their sales would suffer much if everyone that hasnt bought the game yet pretty much boycotted the game. its all about the xbox it seems.....


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

F*ck consoles IMO


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but you are likely to be less pissed off about spending $40 vs $60 for the experience. I'll consider the game when they offer a dedicated server patch, or the price goes below $40.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, but you are likely to be less pissed off about spending $40 vs $60 for the experience. I'll consider the game when they offer a dedicated server patch, or the price goes below $40.



well.... Im british so i payed the equivalent of $66 (£40) I havent bought a game for over 6months so its not something that bugs me as far as the content itself goes. If I had to pay $60 just so the game could fail less then I would


----------



## MadClown (Nov 15, 2009)

COD7, yeah!


----------



## rpsgc (Nov 15, 2009)

MadClown said:


> COD7, yeah!



Vietnam man! It'd be cool if we could shoot some hippies though


----------



## DirectorC (Nov 15, 2009)

I never foresaw this coming.  I can't believe I have to join the boycott against MW2.  At least after such a long break from COD4 it is fun to play every day again.  Here's hoping that IW realizes their monumental mistake and returns MW2 to it's true PC gaming roots.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> I never foresaw this coming.  I can't believe I have to join the boycott against MW2.  At least after such a long break from COD4 it is fun to play every day again.  Here's hoping that IW realizes their monumental mistake and returns MW2 to it's true PC gaming roots.



I wish it were so - there are rumours floating around that IW has already ignored 2 petitions to 'revert' or 'fix' the game.


----------



## MomentoMoir (Nov 16, 2009)

well im pissed at the enemy intelligence mission bc of the lag maybe thats only my version but other then that i still love this game so far


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2009)

It never lagged at any part for me..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2009)

well....L4D2 comes out on the 18th so I guess thats something to look forward to at least.


----------



## MadClown (Nov 16, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Vietnam man! It'd be cool if we could shoot some hippies though



Yes it would, fucking hippies spitting on our soldiers:shadedshu, kinda how IW is spitting on us


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 16, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Yes it would, fucking hippies spitting on our soldiers:shadedshu, kinda how IW is spitting on us



Fucking peace of shit hippies telling my DAD he is a baby killer when he came home from hell.:shadedshu

Sorry but that brought up a bad memory.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 16, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Vietnam man! It'd be cool if we could shoot some hippies though



Maybe COD 7 will replay the events of Novermber 2009 with us breaking in and Killing everyone at IW for the development of COD 6.

One can dream. It would sell well though.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 16, 2009)

They're already working on a hippies mod. Oh w8 u get no mods!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am still kinda confused about the airport part...  YOU CAN SKIP THIS IF IT OFFENDS YOU TO KILL ALL THESE PEOPLE IN AN AIRPORT!  They should of just removed the mission all together.  Nobody is actually going to skip a mission cause you kill innocents.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 16, 2009)

You'd be surprised.. Although, the only people I can see skipping it wouldn't buy it in the first place because it's a video game.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

the level seems completely out of place. it has no bearing on the game except to draw attention to how controversial it is.


i still wonder how aussies can refuse L4D2 due to violence, but let me butcher civilians...


----------



## Greenmousa (Nov 16, 2009)

Quick tip for Ati 48XX series users, if you for any reason are experiencing heavy FPS drops sometimes randomly there's a quick fix for it  Go to Options-Video-Advanced Video- Click in the bottom where it says TEXTURES set it to manual, now the 2 texture options that contains the word TERRAIN on it put them on HIGH and the other one, leave it on EXTRA, and thats it! Even with 4xAA on my ATI4850 i get 50-60 fps at 1920x1080! I hope you guys find it usefull it sure made the game happier for me  

I loved it it's one of the greatest games ive ever played, i thought that nothing would compare to MWF1 but here it is, playing it on veteran now and loving it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2009)

Greenmousa said:


> Quick tip for Ati 48XX series users, if you for any reason are experiencing heavy FPS drops sometimes randomly there's a quick fix for it  Go to Options-Video-Advanced Video- Click in the bottom where it says TEXTURES set it to manual, now the 2 texture options that contains the word TERRAIN on it put them on HIGH and the other one, leave it on EXTRA, and thats it! Even with 4xAA on my ATI4850 i get 50-60 fps at 1920x1080! I hope you guys find it usefull it sure made the game happier for me
> 
> I loved it it's one of the greatest games ive ever played, i thought that nothing would compare to MWF1 but here it is, playing it on veteran now and loving it.



changing that is likely to have helped you, simply because you have a 512MB card at 1920x1080. i doubt it will affect 1GB users.

i guess it just means the "automatic" setting doesnt work right.


----------



## Greenmousa (Nov 16, 2009)

Actually no man, i play everygame at this resolution this is the first one giving me issues, and by the way the fix came from a 4870 1GB user so...
And by the way with all in EXTRA on textures but in 1280x1024 i had the same trouble, so it's not about the memory bandwith or the fact that my card it's 512 apparently it affects some 48xx series cards.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2009)

I can say that the game is well optimized.  I am running max settings on my laptop (see system specs) surprisingly.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i still wonder how aussies can refuse L4D2 due to violence, but let me butcher civilians...



They skipped the part about slaughtering the innocent civilians.
Only logical explanation. Other than that, L4D2 should have all the bells and whistles the original version has.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 16, 2009)

Dont tell me you caved in to the hype, i almost did but i talked myself out of it

just save that 60 bucks for bad company 2, plus youll have 10 dollars left over to get something to eat. and in the long run you got a game 10 times better

_______________________________________________________

Well lets see if we are caving to hype I guess you aren't gonna be getting BFBC2 either. By the time it is released they will have it hyped up too. I myself, prefer to own both. MW2 is a very good game that plays super smooth regardless of what any one trys to take away from it you can't change those facts. I like it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 16, 2009)

The part with the cavillians isn't really what i thought it'd be honestly it actually makes a lot of sense with the story. and who says you have to shoot your gun at that part? you can just walk around really.

I didn't find that part as disturbing as i thought i was going to.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 16, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I can say that the game is well optimized.  I am running max settings on my laptop (see system specs) surprisingly.



I have this game on both my gamers and the son is playing it on this one:
Second Gamer Pentium 4 3.0 Ghtz 
3 gigs of 5300 Dual Channel Ram 
Nvidia 9500 GT 512 mb Ram
It plays very good at medium settings.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 16, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> The part with the cavillians isn't really what i thought it'd be honestly it actually makes a lot of sense with the story. and who says you have to shoot your gun at that part? you can just walk around really.
> 
> I didn't find that part as disturbing as i thought i was going to.



Yes you are right it play a huge part in the story line. 
They really have a surprise for you at the end of that 
level as well don't they ?


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 16, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> Fucking peace of shit hippies telling my DAD he is a baby killer when he came home from hell.:shadedshu
> 
> Sorry but that brought up a bad memory.



And i think that's why we haven't seen too many Vietnam-era games yet . . .

TBH, what I think would be kinda cool . . . a Revolutionary war era game . . . granted, reloading would be a bitch


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 16, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Yes you are right it play a huge part in the story line.
> They really have a surprise for you at the end of that
> level as well don't they ?



Yes very critical to the story


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 16, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Dont tell me you caved in to the hype, i almost did but i talked myself out of it
> 
> just save that 60 bucks for bad company 2, plus youll have 10 dollars left over to get something to eat. and in the long run you got a game 10 times better
> 
> ...



LOL! i get to play it in 3 days, HOWS THAT FOR HYPE!!! hahahaha beta! WOOT WOOT!, ill let you know how good it is, and mw2 is nothing but hype, battlefield bad company doesnt need hype its gonna have dedicated servers and infinte replay value and detrustible enviroments and look better dx11 supported frostbike engine! WOOT! WOOT! i havent played a bad battlefield game


----------



## shevanel (Nov 16, 2009)

marine im about to bomb you


----------



## Naelex (Nov 16, 2009)

Just played online for a bit, it's not that bad. just a fair bit of lagg. Bloody annoying when the host leaves and the match ends though.. which seems to happen fairly often.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Naelex said:


> Just played online for a bit, it's not that bad. just a fair bit of lagg. Bloody annoying when the host leaves and the match ends though.. which seems to happen fairly often.



?
the match doesn't end.  I guess if you played, you should know that?

I play fairly competitively, and the only one lagging usually is me.  Out of about 20 hours of play, I have had to migrate hosts twice.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 16, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> ?
> the match doesn't end.  I guess if you played, you should know that?
> 
> I play fairly competitively, and the only one lagging usually is me.  Out of about 20 hours of play, I have had to migrate hosts twice.



If the person hosting quits & dont give the game chance to find another host & transfer game data ( Say they've hit reset or system locks up ) Then yes the game ends. 

Quite rare for a game to end that way though.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 16, 2009)

lol howitzer

Man I see some crazy looking people in public sometimes, but nothing compared to the folks on that "people of walmart' site.. everyday I'm amazed.



> Dude, you are by far the worst sniper in your class. It’s obvious that you are just not grasping the entire concept of hiding.
> 
> Texas


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the level seems completely out of place. it has no bearing on the game except to draw attention to how controversial it is.
> 
> 
> i still wonder how aussies can refuse L4D2 due to violence, but let me butcher civilians...



what? this is one of the most important missions that the game is based upon:  At the end of the mission, X happend, Y found X, and the major part of the storyline ensued.

Granted they could have just skipped to X, this is what the entire game storyline is based on.

also, can't we just send you a copy?  Im not going to presume I know the governmental structure over there or anything.


----------



## Naelex (Nov 16, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> If the person hosting quits & dont give the game chance to find another host & transfer game data ( Say they've hit reset or system locks up ) Then yes the game ends.
> 
> Quite rare for a game to end that way though.



Well happened to me a few times, perhaps i'm just unlucky.

edit: should see alot more people online now you can play without buying the game  (28000 on atm dunno what it's usually at)


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Naelex said:


> Well happened to me a few times, perhaps i'm just unlucky.
> 
> edit: should see alot more people online now you can play without buying the game  (28000 on atm dunno what it's usually at)



Ive seen 63k on at one point.


----------



## WiCz (Nov 16, 2009)

I take it you all know there are now some 'private' dedicated servers running?


----------



## Naelex (Nov 16, 2009)

WiCz said:


> I take it you all know there are now some 'private' dedicated servers running?



Hmm don't know about that, but you can play on IWnet as if you bought the game. and you can't be banned if your name has a space in it apparently lol


----------



## WiCz (Nov 16, 2009)

Gotta love this quote...



> Would be nice to see the cracked version better than the paid version ... i.e dedicated servers free of Iwnet and steam, console, free community created maps and new content, independent hosted servers ... i.e everything that makes a gaming community.
> 
> Wouldnt it be ironic for the sheeps that surrendered their money to acti-no-vision ?



Says it all for me. Now don't get me wrong, I do not condone piracy of any kind, but I am soooo happy that IW's attempts to shaft the PC gamers has ended in such a wonderful way.

No sympathy here at all, not for the company and not for the sheeple who paid for it and now have to put up with thousands of freeloaders on the same servers.

Not nice getting the shaft is it IW?

/Chuckle


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a 4870 512MB card and i have been getting these issues in some spots in the game.

Thanks for this info.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2009)

WiCz said:


> Gotta love this quote...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shafted? it is the fastest selling physical matter in all of mankind, to this date.  I dont see how iw lost on this one. IW won, and im happy about it, because the game fkin rocks.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 16, 2009)

95% of the sale came from Consoles, that's where the money are, and IW is backing out from PC, slowly, but surely.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 16, 2009)

Infractions are coming...


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Infractions are coming...



Given, and thread closed.


----------

